# April 2017 15k spam-a-thon



## NJmike PE

This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts. The rules are as follows:


No double posts (meaning you may not have consecutive posts). Accidents happen, but at the discretion of the Moderators, your posts could be deleted if it is deemed intentional

Spelling doesn’t count (luckily for me)

Posts must be at least three characters long (and an actual word) or a meme

Winning categories are as follows:


total post count

total number of top page posts

last post to close out the thread (#15,000)

Winners may receive a prize. These are the rules for now, but pay attention because they can change at any "TIME". Good luck and happy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And of course Mike would start it off with that pun...


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> And of course Mike would start it off with that pun...


yup, it's all he's got.


----------



## NJmike PE

yeah, it will be my one and only post


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Whoops now you're up to two...


----------



## surge82

So little spam already. I am not sure if the April 2017 have the same quality of spam as previous years.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Usually takes a while for the n00bs to get in here and then it gets rolling.  Once the double post ban is removed things really start moving along.


----------



## leggo PE

WAHOO!


----------



## matt267 PE

Rules suck!!!


----------



## Dleg

15k threads suck!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

top spammer=automatic PE license?


----------



## thekzieg

Just in time for Monday afternoon!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> top spammer=automatic PE license?


dude's from NJ. He'll be waiting for a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time

cs:


----------



## thekzieg

Mondays back from vacation suck.


----------



## matt267 PE

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> top spammer=automatic PE license?


Sure, if you say so....


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

thekzieg PE said:


> Mondays back from vacation suck.


PPI releasing new Transportation Reference manual 1st business day after PE exam sucks


----------



## thekzieg

All Mondays suck?


----------



## matt267 PE

All work days suck!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Post toasties! @Master slacker


----------



## thekzieg

spam faster!


----------



## Dleg

spam sucks.

But SPAM is delicious.


----------



## thekzieg

All spam is great.


----------



## Dleg

Every spam is precious.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam is spam for spam's sake

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

^ damn you.


----------



## P-E

Sick day spam


----------



## knight1fox3

I do not like them In a house.
I do not like them With a mouse.
I do not like them Here or there.
I do not like them Anywhere.
I do not like green eggs and SPAM.
I do not like them, Sam-I-am.


----------



## P-E

Spam I am.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> ^ damn you.


I can always fix that for you.


----------



## thekzieg

Where's the n00b spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Where's the n00b spam?


You have to trick them to come here. Tell them the cut score is here.


----------



## thekzieg

heeeeere n00bie n00bie n0000bs! Come get some spaaaaaaammmmm!


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> Winning categories are as follows:
> 
> 
> total post count
> 
> total number of top page posts
> 
> last post to close out the thread (#15,000)
> 
> *Winners may receive a prize*. These are the rules for now, but pay attention because they can change at any "TIME". Good luck and happy spamming.


I tried setting the bait


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

unless they think the winner gets a passing score, they won't bite. *spam*


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

fried spam rocks


----------



## P-E

I should be napping instead of spamming.


----------



## thekzieg

Desperation levels aren't high enough yet...they'll get there though.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam is my jam!


----------



## User1

ibeenwaitingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggga do i need three words tho i didnt read rules ahahahahaha


----------



## leggo PE

Nope, three characters!


----------



## P-E

Wait no longer.


----------



## User1

123 :sharkattack:


----------



## Baconator

matt267 PE said:


> You have to trick them to come here. Tell them the cut score is here.


Did someone say cut score?


----------



## leggo PE

Hiiiii @Baconator! I recognize you, though you may not me.


----------



## thekzieg

SPAMMERS!!!!!!!


----------



## Baconator

leggo said:


> Hiiiii @Baconator! I recognize you, though you may not me.


Yes I remember you.  Ive been away for a while.


----------



## thekzieg

Any news on the cut score?


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> heeeeere n00bie n00bie n0000bs! Come get some spaaaaaaammmmm!


Damn it cat lady, they're n00bs, not cats. :facepalm:


----------



## kevo_55

Oh Baconator, why do you taste so good?


----------



## thekzieg

Top Dammit

:bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Hot and fresh spam right here.


----------



## kevo_55

Sike!


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> Damn it cat lady, they're n00bs, not cats. :facepalm:


I fail to see the difference.


----------



## kevo_55

Hey, one you can put a leash on. The other you can't.


----------



## thekzieg

My roommate and I totally put a leash on her cat!!


----------



## Supe

3 liters of water is making me more hungry, not less hungry.


----------



## leggo PE

Eat some food? And good job on staying well hydrated!


----------



## Supe

None at my desk.  Going to eat me a damn sandwich when I get home, though.


----------



## leggo PE

Do it!


----------



## Supe

Oh, trust me, I will.

Probably pee another 10 times, too.  3L/day min, usually ends up being 6 since I drink another 3 at the gym.


----------



## thekzieg

afternoon Coke Zero


----------



## User1

I had cold fried chicken for lunch. mmmmmm guess where from @thekzieg PE


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie_PE said:


> I had cold fried chicken for lunch. mmmmmm guess where from @thekzieg PE


Ezell's????


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> Ezell's????


aduhhhhhhhhh


----------



## thekzieg

LUCKYYYYYYYYYYYYY

Their spicy chicken is SO good!


----------



## User1

ALSO DID YOU KNOW YOU CAN WIN THE DAY  ON EB????????????

i didn't know this was a thing.

i went to my profile and i haven't won the day since nye   

but you can win the day! it's a thing! #allofthelikes


----------



## Karissa

YAY spam time!


----------



## MetsFan

> 3 hours ago, NJmike PE said:


Banned for double posting.... oops, wrong thread


----------



## thekzieg

I apparently won it while I was in Europe!

Also, what's up, @Karissa! Haven't seen you in a minute!!


----------



## Karissa

thekzieg PE said:


> I apparently won it while I was in Europe!
> 
> Also, what's up, @Karissa! Haven't seen you in a minute!!


Ya, It's been a bit. I would creep on the site every now and then.


----------



## thekzieg

creepers gon creep

But now you can help spam the time away!!!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9368


----------



## JHW 3d

Karissa said:


> Just now, thekzieg PE said: I apparently won it while I was in Europe! Also, what's up, @Karissa! Haven't seen you in a minute!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, It's been a bit. I would creep on the site every now and then.
Click to expand...


----------



## thekzieg

TOP

:bananalama:



>


all day err day


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## User1

ok guys i can pick up all my review marks by 5 right? RIGHT?!?!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Yes, absolutely!

And I can get a foundation redesign done and detailed and sent to the architect by the time he leaves for his meeting tomorrow morning at 9:30, right?


----------



## User1

totally!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Yay! We got this!


----------



## thekzieg

That Friday deadline is actually Wednesday! Perfect! No sweat!


----------



## Kam

Heard you guys like spam


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> That Friday deadline is actually Wednesday! Perfect! No sweat!


it's fine


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Supe said:


> None at my desk.  Going to eat me a damn sandwich when I get home, though.


What is on a damn sandwich?  Similar to ham?


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie_PE said:


> it's fine


EVERYTHING IS FINE


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> EVERYTHING IS FINE


oh I needed those sizes by this morning to coordinate with the arch...

(was planning to start the modifications tomorrow afternoon) oh i'm sorry! I didn't know there was a deadline of monday morning or I would have prioritized differently 

yeah well they need to know the info

YEAH BUT THEY TAKE 20 YEARS TO GET US SECTIONS SO YANNOW

it's fine.


----------



## thekzieg

totally fine


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

IT IS FINE! Unless it is course.  Then it is not fine.


----------



## leggo PE

Mandatory afternoon spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

Lost power in Charlotte spam. But beer tappers still work.


----------



## thekzieg

blackout in the blackout


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not drunk enough yet to blackout.


----------



## leggo PE

There was a huge power outage in SF on Friday... Apparently it was chaos downtown. Thankfully, I was elsewhere taking the it-that-shall-not-be-named exam. I left before it happened and got back after it was fixed.

Edit: Spam was my 700th post!


----------



## dimockman

Monty Python Spam is the best spam, spam, spam

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

dimockman said:


> Monty Python Spam is the best spam, spam, spam
> Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


Don't you mock me, man.


----------



## dimockman

JHW 3d said:


> Monty Python Spam is the best spam, spam, spam Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you mock me, man.
Click to expand...

Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Almost bottom spam

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

EDIT: giving someone "TOP" spam.


----------



## User1

top  :bananalama:

my first top lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

somebody took it away


----------



## P-E

Huh?


----------



## JHW 3d

thejulie_PE said:


> top  :bananalama:
> my first top lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


Cowgirl spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam.

And apologizing for false hope spam from earlier.


----------



## knight1fox3

It's never too late spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm not even supposed to be here spam

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

I miss friends spam


----------



## JHW 3d

thekzieg PE said:


> I miss friends spam


You need to work on your aim spam.

Just kidding spam.


----------



## thekzieg

They stop being my friends when I hit them spam


----------



## JHW 3d

Why am I being targeted to buy ostrich skin boots in Tapatalk spam?

Someone is losing money spam


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

spam bro. Spam.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Too much free time! Catching up on Homeland?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Homeland - a great example of a show that started off fantastic and quickly went downhill from there...


----------



## NJmike PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Homeland - a great example of a show that started off fantastic and quickly went downhill from there...


Despite that, I finally caught up on the whole series.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Feels like Monday all over again


----------



## matt267 PE

What the hell is going on in there?


----------



## Karissa

where is there?


----------



## P-E

This is gonna be a crappy day.


----------



## thekzieg

Everyone knows Tuesday is the real asshole of the week.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9371


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I hate everyday that does not start with a 'S'.


----------



## thekzieg

Word. Saturday, Sunday, Sickday, Someday, Schoolday, Showday, Snowday, Spamday...


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> This is gonna be a crappy day.


Or is it???


----------



## User1

ITS COOOLLLLD AND I'VE BEEN AT WORK SINCE 5AM AND I HAVE A SEMINAR TO STRUGGLE THROUGH THIS MORNING WHY DOESNT @thekzieg PE LIVE HERE ANYMORE  :bawling:


----------



## Karissa

bottom

Hint @thejulie_PE next post is top...


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie_PE said:


> ITS COOOLLLLD AND I'VE BEEN AT WORK SINCE 5AM AND I HAVE A SEMINAR TO STRUGGLE THROUGH THIS MORNING WHY DOESNT @thekzieg PE LIVE HERE ANYMORE  :bawling:


NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! I would buy you beeeeeeers!


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> Or is it???


So fart, not what I expected. 

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

not top


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ahh, Tuesday.  Maybe there will be free lunch?


----------



## User1

P-E said:


> So fart, not what I expected.


LOLFART


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! I would buy you beeeeeeers!


i just feel like you would prob be going too and we could be the cool kids and pass notes!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## matt267 PE

I farted one time and made the dog leave the room.


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie_PE said:


> i just feel like you would prob be going too and we could be the cool kids and pass notes!


What seminar is it? ATC-20 training?


----------



## User1

thekzieg PE said:


> What seminar is it? ATC-20 training?


wood solutions fair  :signs051:


----------



## thekzieg

Ooh!! Have fun checking out the studs!


----------



## User1

what you did there, i see it


----------



## thekzieg

I mean, some of them are probably hoping to get nailed.


----------



## Karissa

Ugh... now for an hour meeting with my German colleagues.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This day is not improving.


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## apford

^^ Ha!


----------



## matt267 PE

I got nothing to say.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Tiffer1TX

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam bomb!!


----------



## leggo PE

Good morning, spam!


----------



## Vader227

MOAS?


----------



## Vader227

TWJ PE said:


> Spam bomb!!
> 
> View attachment 9372


MOAS?


----------



## leggo PE

Country music spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

damn, still not top.


----------



## JHW 3d

Code:


So
Happy
It's
Tuesday


----------



## leggo PE

Accidental top spam (see above).


----------



## Binkers41

So... we just come here to spam?  And that makes us pass?  Yes??


----------



## Karissa

Binkers41 said:


> So... we just come here to spam?  And that makes us pass?  Yes??


Worked for me last year


----------



## TWJ PE

Binkers41 said:


> So... we just come here to spam?  And that makes us pass?  Yes??


Everyone in the Top 10 spam posters for the 2016 April exam passed.


----------



## thekzieg

Binkers41 said:


> So... we just come here to spam?  And that makes us pass?  Yes??


100% percent yes


----------



## matt267 PE

Binkers41 said:


> So... we just come here to spam?  And that makes us pass?  Yes??


Yup. It's that simple.

Now go tell your friends. No results until this thread get to 15k.


----------



## JHW 3d

leggo said:


> Country music spam. [emoji3]


:bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Upping my spam count spam!


----------



## thekzieg

Listening to podcasts spam


----------



## leggo PE

Eating my morning snack spam. (Greek yogurt with chia seeds, cacao nibs, slivered almonds, and blackberries)


----------



## thekzieg

what do chia seeds taste/feel like? I just imagine they're like strawberry seeds and would just get stuck all up in my teeth.


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo said:


> Eating my morning *afternoon* snack spam. (Greek yogurt with chia seeds, cacao nibs, slivered almonds, and blackberries)


Fixed that for ya. It's 1:00 PM.


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> Fixed that for ya. It's 1:00 PM.


Oh you silly east coasters, forgetting about the time change on the west coast!


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo said:


> Oh you silly east coasters, forgetting about the time change on the west coast!


You call it a time change, we call it a broken clock.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Silly west coasters, always living in the past.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cheezwiz789




----------



## Karissa

How is it not even 2 yet?!? Today is just dragging


----------



## Supe

Things were moving quickly until lunch, then came to a screeching halt.


----------



## framiel

Get the same pencils used on the PE in bulk here:

https://www.inkhead.com/bic-matic-grip/25005/

Enjoy!


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg said:


> what do chia seeds taste/feel like? I just imagine they're like strawberry seeds and would just get stuck all up in my teeth.


I'd liken chia seeds to poppyseeds, kind of. I typically like them best in overnight oats, although I just baked some blueberry chia muffins over the weekend that are awesome (in those, they definitely seem more like poppyseeds). You can also make chia pudding, but I'm not really a fan of that...

Anyway, to answer your question, they don't have a ton of flavor, but can taste a little woodsy or bitter. I think they're mainly used for texture in things, and are rather healthy for that purpose. To taste the slight bitterness, you'd have to probably eat an entire spoonful of them, which is not what is really ever done. They definitely get stuck in your teeth--I've been washing them out with water for the past half hour or so. Haha!


----------



## JHW 3d

framiel said:


> Get the same pencils used on the PE in bulk here:https://www.inkhead.com/bic-matic-grip/25005/
> 
> Enjoy!


Minimum order is


----------



## thekzieg

EB pencils!!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Top of page spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

damn, still not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> damn, still not top.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Still not top!


----------



## Jbone27 PE

First time spammer. Can i get a top


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Nope Guess not


----------



## thekzieg

@Tiffer1TX @Jbone27 Guys. The rules are in place, so no posting twice in a row. 

Also, tops in tapatalk don't count, cause tapatalk sucks.

ldman:


----------



## Jbone27 PE

thekzieg said:


> @Tiffer1TX @Jbone27 Guys. The rules are in place, so no posting twice in a row.
> 
> Also, tops in tapatalk don't count, cause tapatalk sucks.
> 
> ldman:


Oh okay. I'm new


----------



## Karissa

oooo someone is in trouble


----------



## matt267 PE

someone's double posting?


----------



## thekzieg

Jbone27 said:


> Oh okay. I'm new


No sweat. Breaking the rules doesn't really mean much around here..unless someone finds their banhammer...


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I am confused how this works and also how you people know what post count is at since I don't see it listed anywhere on the posts like a typical forum.

Is there some insanely stupid rule that you have to be a paid member or something to get to see post count?
This also brings me to always wondering why there is no edit button, is that yet another thing limited to payed members?


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> someone's double posting?


You finally posted a selfie!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> I am confused how this works


Yeah, we're all confused.



EhmayWuntee said:


> Is there some insanely stupid rule


All rules are stupid.









*thekzieg*

Yesterday at 01:57 PM


40 posts




*leggo*
Yesterday at 01:28 PM


22 posts




*matt267 PE*
Yesterday at 01:14 PM


19 posts




*thejulie_PE*
23 hours ago


15 posts




*Karissa*
22 hours ago


11 posts




*NJmike PE*
Yesterday at 01:01 PM


9 posts




*JHW 3d*
22 hours ago


9 posts




*vhab49*
21 hours ago


8 posts




*Tiffer1TX*
14 hours ago


8 posts




*P-E*
23 hours ago


7 posts


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> You finally posted a selfie!!!


No, that's @NJmike PE


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Karissa

EhmayWuntee said:


> I am confused how this works and also how you people know what post count is at since I don't see it listed anywhere on the posts like a typical forum.
> 
> Is there some insanely stupid rule that you have to be a paid member or something to get to see post count?
> This also brings me to always wondering why there is no edit button, is that yet another thing limited to payed members?


I didn't get an edit button until I became a supporting member.


----------



## matt267 PE

post count is available to to everyone. You just have to find it.


----------



## Jbone27 PE

No Edits. No Regerts


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Karissa said:


> I didn't get an edit button until I became a supporting member.


Alright thanks, kind of a strange choice by the admin/mods to make such a basic feature be a required paid feature.
I could see a lot of post reporting or triple posts being made because of it not existing for everyone.

Do you see a post count as a paid member?

How much does it cost to unlock these typically basic features and is it one time or yearly?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't know the answer


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> post count is available to to everyone. You just have to find it.


To clarify, not your personal overall post count like 20,000, but the post number in a particular thread that I do not see anywhere and would expect to be a free feature.

As if I wanted to say, check post #72 for more information.... I can't reference a number I do not see.

Maybe it's my browser choice or the fact I am on a monitor in portrait that cuts it off if it is supposed to be available for anyone.


----------



## ruggercsc

Don't worry if anyone breaks the rules, they only apply to me.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> To clarify, not your personal overall post count like 20,000, but the post number in a particular thread that I do not see anywhere and would expect to be a free feature.
> 
> As if I wanted to say, check post #72 for more information.... I can't reference a number I do not see.
> 
> Maybe it's my browser choice or the fact I am on a monitor in portrait that cuts it off if it is supposed to be available for anyone.




Internet explorer has it there at the top of the screen.  And yes, that is a screenshot of my top of page.


----------



## Karissa

EhmayWuntee said:


> Alright thanks, kind of a strange choice by the admin/mods to make such a basic feature be a required paid feature.
> I could see a lot of post reporting or triple posts being made because of it not existing for everyone.
> 
> Do you see a post count as a paid member?
> 
> How much does it cost to unlock these typically basic features and is it one time or yearly?


Rules can change at anytime so it could be allowed later.

Post count is available to anyone. @matt267 PE likes to be a jerk and make people struggle until they find it.

$25, figured since the site helped me keep some of my sanity after the test I owed it.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

vhab49 said:


> Internet explorer has it there at the top of the screen.  And yes, that is a screenshot of my top of page.


Was there supposed to be an attachment? I see nothing...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

There was... I am failing at interneting today. Does it show up now?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

vhab49 said:


> There was... I am failing at interneting today. Does it show up now?


Nope, not for me at least... nothing on this post I am quoting nor the one above that alluded to an image.

Something may be off on my end though since I can't see the individual post counts either that everyone seems to claim are there for even the non-paid members.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LIke I said... internet fails.

View attachment 9376


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Ok yes, that works and you won the internet by getting it to work on the third try.

I do/did see the OVERALL post count, but I was expecting this site to also have an INDIVIDUAL post count.
So like right now, is the ONLY way to see what my specific post # is, is to count from the top of the page or something?

In my case I'd have to figure it out ahead of time since I cannot go back and edit a post to add in the missing info.
I'd find it strange to tell someone to check my previous post on page 27, its the one that is 8 posts down... I'd rather just say Post #528.

Perhaps I need to find a "Suggest a site improvement" thread or contact an admin to suggest that they add in some basic features that I think most have come to expect on an internet forum. It should help improve the overall experience.

Thanks for your help in showing one portion of this though.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hmm.  Good question.  That I do not know.  Twould be a handy little feature.  And funny, once I got that dang picture to post I realized that was not what you asking for anyway.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

No worries. 

Just to be extra clear to others, this is what I was expecting this forum to have, I took a screenshot from another forum I am on.


----------



## leggo PE

These spam posts are too long for my brain.


----------



## Karissa

Post count is available you just have to find it


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> LIke I said... internet fails.
> 
> View attachment 9376


totally thought you were winning at trolling and then you got all honest and shit


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> Rules can change at anytime so it could be allowed later.
> 
> Post count is available to anyone. @matt267 PE likes to be a jerk and make people struggle until they find it.
> 
> $25, figured since the site helped me keep some of my sanity after the test I owed it.


Ouch @Karissa. I thought we were spam buddies. We all have to figure out the post count deal.

But you're right, I like being a jerk.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam for spam's sake.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam you too.


----------



## leggo PE

Nice to spam you.


----------



## matt267 PE

Can you spam me now?


----------



## leggo PE

I don't know...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam Spam its your jam, if you can't eat it no one can!


----------



## leggo PE

@vhab49 you are a promising young spammer!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> @vhab49 you are a promising young spammer!


Why thank you!  At least I have a backup plan in case this engineering thing does not work out.


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

exSPAM you.


----------



## leggo PE

I just won tickets to a private radio concert (alt-J, if you've heard of them) this Saturday spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> Ouch @Karissa. I thought we were spam buddies. We all have to figure out the post count deal.
> 
> But you're right, I like being a jerk.


Ugh, y'all make this confusing.

Are you saying that you personally do have an individual post number shown like the image shown in my post on page 9 and maybe 16 up from this or 8 down from the top? (See a perfect example of why I want to be able to say Post #xxx.)

I'm trying to see if the site itself is missing a common feature or if it is roped into the pay-to-enjoy program for paid members.

If you see it and I do not, then it is either for paid people or browser specific or other. 

Is there an admin/mod list somewhere to know who to contact to get a simple answer/solution or submit a site improvement suggestion?


----------



## knight1fox3

EhmayWuntee said:


> Ugh, y'all make this confusing.
> 
> Are you saying that you personally do have an individual post number shown like the image shown in my post on page 9 and maybe 16 up from this or 8 down from the top? (See a perfect example of why I want to be able to say Post #xxx.)
> 
> I'm trying to see if the site itself is missing a common feature or if it is roped into the pay-to-enjoy program for paid members.
> 
> If you see it and I do not, then it is either for paid people or browser specific or other.
> 
> Is there an admin/mod list somewhere to know who to contact to get a simple answer/solution or submit a site improvement suggestion?


You rang? 

Only the penitent person shall pass...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I did ring.

But now I forgot.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> You rang?
> 
> Only the penitent person shall pass...


Possibly... are you a mod/admin?

Just trying to understand something with how this site works and if a feature or two are missing (or restricted to paid members), then submit a suggestion to be looked into for future improvements. Although I cannot image that I am the first to wonder why a few basic things are not included with this site's setup.


----------



## knight1fox3

EhmayWuntee said:


> Possibly... are you a mod/admin?
> 
> Just trying to understand something with how this site works and if a feature or two are missing (or restricted to paid members), then submit a suggestion to be looked into for future improvements. Although I cannot image that I am the first to wonder why a few basic things are not included with this site's setup.


Absolutely! I'd be happy to help. However, I must first ask you to answer a question such that I can ensure your concern for board improvement(s) is valid.

I need you to tell me how many round blue spheres are in the animation below at any one given point in time.


----------



## leggo PE

Remember, if you get frustrated in the spam thread, just....

Spam.


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Yep. Like I always say.

It's supposed to be a challenge, that's why they call it a shortcut. If it was easy it would just be the way.


----------



## User1

leggo said:


> I just won tickets to a private radio concert (alt-J, if you've heard of them) this Saturday spam!


WIN!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Absolutely! I'd be happy to help. However, I must first ask you to answer a question such that I can ensure your concern for board improvement(s) is valid.
> 
> I need you to tell me how many round blue spheres are in the animation below at any one given point in time.


Answer: There are 0 blue spheres in the animation as it is a 2D image and a sphere would need to occupy 3 dimensions.

I was trying to avoid starting a new thread for my questions/thoughts to not clutter things and thought this active looking thread would be a good place to post, but perhaps a fresh thread would be better off since the randomness can certainly occur here.


----------



## Voomie

Just got home after a crummy day spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Me trying to keep up with y'all whippersnappers:


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> WIN!


My coworkers and I have been trying to call in to this radio station's call-ins (for whatever) for a few weeks now. I'm the first success story!


----------



## User1

EhmayWuntee said:


> Answer: There are 0 blue spheres in the animation as it is a 2D image and a sphere would need to occupy 3 dimensions.
> 
> I was trying to avoid starting a new thread for my questions/thoughts to not clutter things and thought this active looking thread would be a good place to post, but perhaps a fresh thread would be better off since the randomness can certainly occur here.


i am a paid member and i don't see a post number. when i was a young noob the only thing i cared about was being able to 'like' something  ld-025:


----------



## knight1fox3

EhmayWuntee said:


> Answer: There are 0 blue spheres in the animation as it is a 2D image and a sphere would need to occupy 3 dimensions.
> 
> I was trying to avoid starting a new thread for my questions/thoughts to not clutter things and thought this active looking thread would be a good place to post, but perhaps a fresh thread would be better off since the randomness can certainly occur here.


Ouch. Incorrect. You made the assumption that this was a 2D image without first downloading and seeing that it can be rotated. Perhaps there will be follow-up question, but I'll have to check my archives.


----------



## leggo PE

Voomie said:


> Just got home after a crummy day spam


Let the spam lift your spirits!


----------



## User1

Voomie said:


> Just got home after a crummy day spam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


boo for crummy days   :group:


----------



## Voomie

It's ok. Just overloaded with work and I have a boss doesn't know how to manage a department spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Fun fact of the day.

It is illegal to poach a Sasquatch in at least two Washington counties. In 1991, Whatcom Country declared its roughly one million acres of land an official Sasquatch Protection and Refuge Area, giving our nation its first Bigfoot Sanctuary. If Bigfoot exists, lawmakers reasoned, it would be an endangered species, and therefore in need of protection. For this reason, Skamania County has considered Bigfoot-poaching a felony since 1969—still punishable by a $1000 fine.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Fun fact of the day.
> 
> It is illegal to poach a Sasquatch in at least two Washington counties. In 1991, Whatcom Country declared its roughly one million acres of land an official Sasquatch Protection and Refuge Area, giving our nation its first Bigfoot Sanctuary. If Bigfoot exists, lawmakers reasoned, it would be an endangered species, and therefore in need of protection. For this reason, Skamania County has considered Bigfoot-poaching a felony since 1969—still punishable by a $1000 fine.


Yes, but what about bouncing pickles?


----------



## TWJ PE

Next post spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

thejulie_PE said:


> i am a paid member and i don't see a post number. when i was a young noob the only thing i cared about was being able to 'like' something  ld-025:


Thank you for the simple yet helpful response to my original question. Now I just need to find out why they don't have it added.



knight1fox3 said:


> Ouch. Incorrect. You made the assumption that this was a 2D image without first downloading and seeing that it can be rotated. Perhaps there will be follow-up question, but I'll have to check my archives.


Seeing as how you said "in the animation below", it would refer to the one on screen as posted and not a file that would need to be downloaded first. You should consider adding it to your next errata. What incorrect answer did you have posted initially for your question?


----------



## Voomie

Searching for a new job spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Next next post spam.


----------



## Binkers41

knight1fox3 said:


> Fun fact of the day.
> 
> It is illegal to poach a Sasquatch in at least two Washington counties. In 1991, Whatcom Country declared its roughly one million acres of land an official Sasquatch Protection and Refuge Area, giving our nation its first Bigfoot Sanctuary. If Bigfoot exists, lawmakers reasoned, it would be an endangered species, and therefore in need of protection. For this reason, Skamania County has considered Bigfoot-poaching a felony since 1969—still punishable by a $1000 fine.


Totally worth the $1000.


----------



## TWJ PE

Voomie said:


> Searching for a new job spam.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Stripper spam?


----------



## Voomie

TWJ PE said:


> Just now, Voomie said: Searching for a new job spam.
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Stripper spam?
Click to expand...

I tried but I have too much jiggle spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

EhmayWuntee said:


> Thank you for the simple yet helpful response to my original question. Now I just need to find out why they don't have it added.


You're on a need to know basis.  :Chris:



EhmayWuntee said:


> Seeing as how you said "in the animation below", it would refer to the one on screen as posted and not a file that would need to be downloaded first. You should consider adding it to your next errata. What incorrect answer did you have posted initially for your question?


Indeed. And no where in my post did it say the "non-downloadable" animation below. Certain assumptions were made on your part which led you to an incorrect conclusion. The veteran workforce here at EB.com does not deal with publishing erratas as we the collective are infallible. Resistance.......is futile.


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunch post.


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Lunch post.


that's one late lunch yo


----------



## knight1fox3

Voomie said:


> I tried but I have too much jiggle spam.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Contract killing? :dunno:


----------



## Ble_PE

thejulie_PE said:


> that's one late lunch yo


Maybe for you mainlanders.


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> Just now, thejulie_PE said: that's one late lunch yo
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe for you mainlanders.
Click to expand...

O I 4got there was land west of Washington

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> O I 4got there was land west of Washington
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


You should take a quick trip to Hawaii!


----------



## Binkers41




----------



## Ble_PE

Spam musubi.


----------



## ruggercsc

Is spam edible?


----------



## Voomie

Eating cake spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Binkers41

Yummy.


----------



## leggo PE

Fruit leather and rice cake spam.


----------



## thekzieg

leggo said:


> I just won tickets to a private radio concert (alt-J, if you've heard of them) this Saturday spam!


YOU GET TO SEE ALT-FUCKIN-J IN A PRIVATE SHOW?!?!?!?!? Ugggghhhhhhh!! I'm so jealous!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg said:


> YOU GET TO SEE ALT-FUCKIN-J IN A PRIVATE SHOW?!?!?!?!? Ugggghhhhhhh!! I'm so jealous!!!!!


Haha yep! I didn't even really know what I was calling for (well, I knew it was one of two things, this being the first and the other being 3-day passes to a fun-sounding music festival), but would have been pleased with either. This is gonna be neat! Or possibly weird. I'm not sure which. I will report back next week!


----------



## Ble_PE

ruggercsc said:


> Is spam edible?


Come to Hawaii and find out.


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> Fun fact of the day.
> 
> It is illegal to poach a Sasquatch in at least two Washington counties. In 1991, Whatcom Country declared its roughly one million acres of land an official Sasquatch Protection and Refuge Area, giving our nation its first Bigfoot Sanctuary. If Bigfoot exists, lawmakers reasoned, it would be an endangered species, and therefore in need of protection. For this reason, Skamania County has considered Bigfoot-poaching a felony since 1969—still punishable by a $1000 fine.


And people make fun of me for being afraid of Sasquatch...The law is on my side, folks.


----------



## Voomie

Drinking espresso and job searching spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Perusing the SPCA's website spam.


----------



## thekzieg

Compiling calcs spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a headache spam.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Life's a bitch spam

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Late dinner spam (wish I had spam for dinner).


----------



## Ble_PE

Still at work spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam Especial.


----------



## thekzieg

Clam linguine spam


----------



## Ble_PE

_Still _at work spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Still not top spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here's a little fruit to go with your spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Off to dinner out spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Getting kidlettes ready for bed spam.  Maybe me too spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Anyone here play BF1?

Going in for some rounds, same name as here.


----------



## thekzieg

Watching Bosch spam


----------



## Voomie

Eating chicken nuggets for dessert spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> Ouch @Karissa. I thought we were spam buddies. We all have to figure out the post count deal.
> 
> But you're right, I like being a jerk.


I remember you not telling me either. I too enjoy being a jerk, notice I didn't tell where to find it.


----------



## matt267 PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Anyone here play BF1?
> 
> Going in for some rounds, same name as here.


I don't.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost time to catch the bus!


----------



## Apothe

leave a word take a word anybody? I'll start

drunk engineer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Apothe said:


> leave a word take a word anybody? I'll start
> 
> drunk engineer


Don't know if this is right... not sure what your rules are.

engineer stressed


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Stressed Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam Recipe: Spamburgers

The easiest thing to do is make your favorite cheeseburger recipe, topping the beef patty with a slab of tender, salty Spam. If bacon floats your burgers boat, Spam may well be your Captain.

This works particularly well with sweet creations, like pairing a fine _torchon de foie gras_ with a _confit des fruits_.

A *Spamburger with Pineapple* is the classic Hawaiian version, the grilled pineapple accentuating the spicy bite of the Spam (try it with Cheese-flavored Spam). I like to add some spicy mayonnaise and Swiss cheese to mine, sandwiching it with an English muffin bun (get the complete recipe here).

Pineapple simply too healthy for you? Don't worry—I hear'ya. For those who have decided to take the more calorific route in life, there's the *Spam Luther Burger*. That's fried Spam topped with American cheese sandwiched in a split glazed donut griddled in butter (Ok, I actually used Spam fat). It's a flavor combination that actually works _better_ with Spam than it does with a ground beef patty, if you can believe it (I know you can!).


----------



## Voomie

Going to bed so I can get to the gym for PT at 0500

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Is spam actually any good or is everyone just saying it a lot for no reason?

I've never even seen it outside of the can let alone smelled/tasted.


----------



## thekzieg

Spam musubi really is delish. I think that's the only way I've had it.


----------



## ruggercsc

EhmayWuntee said:


> Is spam actually any good or is everyone just saying it a lot for no reason?
> 
> I've never even seen it outside of the can let alone smelled/tasted.


I have partaken in Spam cuisine on camping trips.  It pairs well with Jack Daniels.


----------



## Jbone27 PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Anyone here play BF1?Going in for some rounds, same name as here.


What system?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

I have so much free time Spam!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

The Spam I ate is also getting close to the bottom in record time.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Top of Page ×3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Have the rules changed?  No consecutive posts!



NJmike PE said:


> This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts. The rules are as follows:
> 
> 
> No double posts (meaning you may not have consecutive posts). Accidents happen, but at the discretion of the Moderators, your posts could be deleted if it is deemed intentional
> 
> Spelling doesn’t count (luckily for me)
> 
> Posts must be at least three characters long (and an actual word) or a meme
> 
> Winning categories are as follows:
> 
> 
> total post count
> 
> total number of top page posts
> 
> last post to close out the thread (#15,000)
> 
> Winners may receive a prize. These are the rules for now, but pay attention because they can change at any "TIME". Good luck and happy spamming.






Tiffer1TX said:


> Lol! SPAMALAMA.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Jbone27 said:


> What system?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PC of course, only way to play!


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam Macaroni and Cheese:


Prepare your favorite Mac-n-Cheese recipe

Cut up Spam in small pieces

Fry up Spam

 Mix Spam in with Mac-n-Cheese

Pair with a lovely Pabst Blue Ribbon

Enjoy


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Anyone here taken the FAA 107 license/certification exam (commercial drones)?

Now that I am still in study mode from the PE I am thinking of studying for it myself and not try any paid courses.
The only thing I don't like is that it is only a 2 year license...


----------



## P-E

I would love to shoot down a drone.  Is that part of the certification process?


----------



## thekzieg

Going to sleep spam


----------



## JHW 3d

P-E said:


> I would love to shoot down a drone.  Is that part of the certification process?


Drone skeet


----------



## P-E

it's coming right for us


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## Voomie

Sleep through my alarm. No PT for me this morning spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## ruggercsc

Random Spam Recipe:


*Sweet and Spicy Brussel Sprouts with Spam
2 servings*





*What you need:*


1 tbsp oil

2 slices spam, about 2 oz each.

1/2 tablespoon brown sugar

8oz brussel sprouts, halved

1 tbsp soy sauce

1 tsp hoisin sauce

1 tbsp hot chili sauce (sriracha, or sambal)

3 cloves garlic, minced

2 tsp sichuan peppercorns






*How to do it:*


Heat 1 tbsp oil in a skillet. Spread brown sugar onto both sides of the sliced spam. Sear on both sides until sugar has caramelized, about 3min on either side.

Meanwhile, blanch brussel sprouts in salted water until bright green and cooked, about 3min. Make the sauce by mixing soy sauce, hoisin sauce, and hot chili sauce in a separate bowl.

Remove sliced spam from the pan and set aside. Wipe off the pan to remove any excess sugar, and then toast minced garlic and sichuan peppercorns until aromatic. 

Toss in brussel sprouts and sauce. Dice sliced spam and stir it back into the pan. 

Serve with white rice and a sunny side up egg.

Pairs well with:  Boone's Farm Strawberry Hill


----------



## P-E

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Is it quitting time yet?


----------



## Supe

After this morning, it f*cking needs to be.


----------



## ruggercsc

Random Spam recipe: Spam-n-Beans

*Ingredients:*

2 cans Van de Kamp's Pork and Beans

1 medium onion, diced
1/3 bell pepper, diced

2 tablespoons brown sugar

1 can Spam

Instructions:

Pour the two cans of pork and beans into a 9-by-12-inch glass baking dish

Sauté the onion and bell pepper in oiled frying pan, then add to beans

Add brown sugar

Slice the Spam into 12 long pieces (very thin)

Brown in the frying pan, then lay in two rows on top of the beans.

Bake in a 350-degree oven for 30 to 40 minutes

Pairs with:  Old Milwaukee


----------



## matt267 PE

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> Is it quitting time yet?


Fine, go ahead, quit. Use your new free time to SPAM.


----------



## knight1fox3

What the spam hell is going on here???


----------



## ruggercsc

Random Spam Recipe: Spam Taco's

Directions

1.In large skillet, saute SPAM® Jalapeño until lightly browned. Add black beans and corn and heat until warmed through.

2.Fill warm taco shells with SPAM® mixture.

3.Top tacos with shredded lettuce, diced tomatoes and cheese.

4.Serve with salsa, sour cream and guacamole.

Pairs with: Cheap Tequilia


----------



## MetsFan

I want to be playing breath of the wild spam


----------



## P-E

I'm still counting the round blue spheres.  Lol.


----------



## thekzieg

ruggercsc said:


> Random Spam Recipe:
> 
> 
> *Sweet and Spicy Brussel Sprouts with Spam
> 2 servings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What you need:*
> 
> 
> 1 tbsp oil
> 
> 2 slices spam, about 2 oz each.
> 
> 1/2 tablespoon brown sugar
> 
> 8oz brussel sprouts, halved
> 
> 1 tbsp soy sauce
> 
> 1 tsp hoisin sauce
> 
> 1 tbsp hot chili sauce (sriracha, or sambal)
> 
> 3 cloves garlic, minced
> 
> 2 tsp sichuan peppercorns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How to do it:*
> 
> 
> Heat 1 tbsp oil in a skillet. Spread brown sugar onto both sides of the sliced spam. Sear on both sides until sugar has caramelized, about 3min on either side.
> 
> Meanwhile, blanch brussel sprouts in salted water until bright green and cooked, about 3min. Make the sauce by mixing soy sauce, hoisin sauce, and hot chili sauce in a separate bowl.
> 
> Remove sliced spam from the pan and set aside. Wipe off the pan to remove any excess sugar, and then toast minced garlic and sichuan peppercorns until aromatic.
> 
> Toss in brussel sprouts and sauce. Dice sliced spam and stir it back into the pan.
> 
> Serve with white rice and a sunny side up egg.
> 
> Pairs well with:  Boone's Farm Strawberry Hill


This sounds super good.


----------



## knight1fox3

MetsFan said:


> I want to be playing breath of the wild spam


LadyFox is addicted to it. Really fun on Nintendo Switch! Plus you can take it on the go and feed the addiction!


----------



## MetsFan

> 45 minutes ago, knight1fox3 said:
> LadyFox is addicted to it. Really fun on Nintendo Switch! Plus you can take it on the go and feed the addiction!


I know, it is so good.  I always go in thinking I'm going to finish something but always end up getting sidetracked just roaming the world.

edit: TOP!

:bananalama:

edit 2. oops, missed that one


----------



## ruggercsc

Random Spam Recipe:  Spam Hash

This quick-to-prepare hash made with buttery Yukon gold potatoes a satisfying, wholesome meal for breakfast, brunch, lunch, or dinner. Leftovers, should there be any, also warm up nicely. Top the servings with poached or sunny-side-up eggs and also a sprinkling of shredded Cheddar cheese, if you would like.

INGREDIENTS

Select ingredients:

2 tablespoons vegetable oil

1 1/2 pounds (about 4 medium-size) Yukon gold potatoes, peeled and cut into 1/2-inch cubes

1/2 cup finely chopped onion

1/2 green bell pepper, coarsely chopped

1 (12-ounce) can Spam, cut into 1/2-inch cubes

1 tablespoon chopped fresh thyme or 1 teaspoon dried thyme

1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

DIRECTIONS

Heat the oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add the potatoes, onion, and bell pepper. Cook, stirring occasionally, for about 8 minutes or until the potatoes are lightly browned.

Add the Spam, thyme, and pepper. Continue to cook, stirring occasionally, for about 4 more minutes or until the potatoes are tender and the Spam is lightly browned.

Pairs with:  Skol Vodka on Ice with a lemon twist


----------



## thekzieg

Thunderstorm spam


----------



## matt267 PE

decaf coffee spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Guess what day it is?!?!?


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> decaf coffee spam


Think about the kind of example you're setting for your children...


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Anybody ever see how long it takes to cook ham on heated car seats? Will never need to stop for a heat meal on those long road trips.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Think about the kind of example you're setting for your children...


They know to have better role models. I recommend Kim K.


----------



## matt267 PE

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> Anybody ever see how long it takes to cook ham on heated car seats? Will never need to stop for a heat meal on those long road trips.


Don't be a baby, eat it raw.


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> They know to have better role models. I recommend Kim K.


She's my role model, too!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> She's my role model, too!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

Top 10 post count

thekzieg 55 posts

leggo 39 posts

matt267 PE 33 posts

thejulie_PE 21 posts

vhab49 21 posts

EhmayWuntee 16 posts

Karissa 15 posts

knight1fox3 12 posts

P-E 12 posts

ruggercsc 11 posts

and as always, remember...

cs:


----------



## Supe

Not winning.


----------



## thekzieg

It's good to be on top.


----------



## NJmike PE

maybe, but I prefer to be behind


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Not even top 10? I Need a little ketchup on this spam.


----------



## thekzieg

Spam and ketchup is a good combination.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

^ Is that your cat? She doesn't look very happy to be in a costume.


----------



## Binkers41

Green eggs and spam.  With ketchup.


----------



## thekzieg

EhmayWuntee said:


> ^ Is that your cat? She doesn't look very happy to be in a costume.


Nope, it's my BFFs cat. And he hates costumes.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I should look into getting a cat.... but I also am considering getting a new car.... I can only handle one decision at a time.


----------



## thekzieg

I'd recommend getting a new cat and a used car. Used cats are ok too, I guess.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Yes sorry, I would get a "new-to-me" car, likely 3 years old.
I would also get a "new-to-me" cat, likely from a shelter. 
I wonder, at what age past birth does a "new cat" become a used one? Maybe 6 weeks?


----------



## thekzieg

I'd classify a used cat as just one that was previously owned.


----------



## NJmike PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> ^ Is that your cat? She doesn't look very happy to be in a costume.


Is that your monkey?


----------



## matt267 PE

I would stay away from used cats. They're almost always damaged goods. There are plenty of cat breeders out there that need your support.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> Is that your monkey?


No unfortunately not, I have always wanted a little monkey though, but they are like $4000+ the last time i looked.
The only way to cover that cost would be to train it to steal watches and other things...

I've used the same avatar for years though.


----------



## Binkers41

Used cats are like russian roulette.  Fun for all.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

That reminds me, I was learning Russian before the PE, but took like 3 months off to focus on the PE only so I likely forgot a lot... time to brush up on it again.


----------



## thekzieg

^And literally no downside!


----------



## matt267 PE

What is it about crazy cat people and spam?


----------



## thekzieg

spam looks like cat food.


----------



## matt267 PE

That could be it.


----------



## knight1fox3

It finally stopped raining spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> It finally stopped raining spam.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Conference Day Spam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> Conference Day Spam
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Maybe today you can follow the rules and I won't have to keep deleting posts?!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

rule following spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Question: What do the stars and gray circles mean under a person's name?
I have a feeling it may deal with post count and/or rep, but would like to know for sure.


----------



## Karissa

knight1fox3 said:


> Absolutely! I'd be happy to help. However, I must first ask you to answer a question such that I can ensure your concern for board improvement(s) is valid.
> 
> I need you to tell me how many round blue spheres are in the animation below at any one given point in time.


I come up with 115


----------



## Moderator

what the what?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I have lasers.


----------



## knight1fox3

EhmayWuntee said:


> Question: What do the stars and gray circles mean under a person's name?
> I have a feeling it may deal with post count and/or rep, but would like to know for sure.


Again, need to know basis.

:Chris:


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Again, need to know basis.
> 
> :Chris:


I'm starting to think you are the Richard of the forum...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## knight1fox3

Incorrect. It's in my signature.

Jedi Master &amp; friend of Captain Solo. :thumbs:


----------



## FLBuff PE

Post.


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## User1

thekzieg said:


> Thunderstorm spam


that's one thing i miss about the midwest!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I've never been into Star Wars. Is Han Solo really a captain? Never heard of him referenced that way.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I love the thunderstorm spam too, until it wakes the kids up.  Then I have to deal with nightmares and tears.


----------



## matt267 PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> I've never been into Star Wars. Is Han Solo really a captain?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> I've never been into Star Wars. Is Han Solo really a captain? Never heard of him referenced that way.


He flies the Millennium Falcon, so yeah?


----------



## knight1fox3

Well....

:facepalm:


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

vhab49 said:


> He flies the Millennium Falcon, so yeah?


Hmm ok I guess that works, I didn't know what his job was in the movies nor that they would have ranks. 
I suppose i pretty much just knew his name...

I think I've seen 2 of the movies, one of which would have been 10+ years ago.
Got to learn something new today,   .


----------



## matt267 PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Question: What do the stars and gray circles mean under a person's name?


I actually don't know. I think it has to do with the number of likes and you post count.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Hmm ok I guess that works, I didn't know what his job was in the movies nor that they would have ranks.
> I suppose i pretty much just knew his name...
> 
> I think I've seen 2 of the movies, one of which would have been 10+ years ago.
> Got to learn something new today,   .


Learned something new, time to go home!


----------



## leggo PE

Good morning, spam!


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> I actually don't know. I think it has to do with the number of likes and you post count.


You're also classified as "need to know".


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> I actually don't know. I think it has to do with the number of likes and you post count.


Dots I think are total posts.... at least that is how it works other places.  Stars.... financially support site in some way?


----------



## leggo PE

Hump day spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Hmm ok I guess that works, I didn't know what his job was in the movies nor that they would have ranks.
> I suppose i pretty much just knew his name...
> 
> I think I've seen 2 of the movies, one of which would have been 10+ years ago.
> Got to learn something new today,   .









Man, I gotta do some work before I get Spammed.


----------



## User1

idk i was just having fun when i was spamming for results not stressing about all of the dots and numbers and stars but maybe im just not observant enough to care


----------



## thekzieg

@thejulie_PE Do you listen to the My Favorite Murder podcast?


----------



## User1

thekzieg said:


> @thejulie_PE Do you listen to the My Favorite Murder podcast?


I haven't really been a podcaster but I think with my new commute I might have to start a list. do tell?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I always see random little things and being relatively new here it likely stands out more to me.

I figured I'd make useful posts to clarify and learn things as opposed to just writing a 4 letter word pertaining to canned meat.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm not observant either.


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie_PE said:


> I haven't really been a podcaster but I think with my new commute I might have to start a list. do tell?


There are SO many good podcasts and you DEF need to get them for your commute.


----------



## leggo PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> ....as opposed to just writing a 4 letter word pertaining to canned meat.


Spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> I figured I'd make useful posts to clarify and learn things as opposed to just writing a 4 letter word pertaining to canned meat.


Booo, that's not spam. That's work.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> I figured I'd make useful posts to clarify and learn things as opposed to just writing a 4 letter word pertaining to canned meat.


I thought that was the whole point of this thread!  Man, have I been doing it wrong!?!?!


----------



## thekzieg

Morning snack spam!


----------



## User1

thekzieg said:


> There are SO many good podcasts and you DEF need to get them for your commute.


I need you to make me a list. 

Maybe I'll start a thread about it.

But first, I should see if one already exists! 

My pun thread kind of died. I thought we were a punnier profession!


----------



## leggo PE

Getting excited to see alt-J on Saturday! And go to two baseball games this week. And a whiskey tasting on Friday, followed by a show.

Man, I could  get used to this not studying for the PE thing.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

vhab49 said:


> I thought that was the whole point of this thread!  Man, have I been doing it wrong!?!?!


Not necessarily, I mean the title does say "spam-a-thon" I just figured if I am taking the time to write something, might as well make it useful. Personal preference I guess...


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo said:


> Getting excited to see alt-J on Saturday! And go to two baseball games this week. And a whiskey tasting on Friday, followed by a show.
> 
> Man, I could  get used to this not studying for the PE thing.


I hope you passed SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

My absolute favorite podcast is called Snap Judgment! @thejulie_PE, check it out!


----------



## User1

leggo said:


> Getting excited to see alt-J on Saturday! And go to two baseball games this week. And a whiskey tasting on Friday, followed by a show.
> 
> Man, I could  get used to this not studying for the PE thing.


WHISKEY IS MY HOMEBOY







last time I went to a distillery I ended up coming home with 4 bottles of whiskey and 2 bottles o rum.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Pointless spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Oh, my third top spam! Yay!


----------



## matt267 PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Not necessarily, I mean the title does say "spam-a-thon" I just figured if I am taking the time to write something, might as well make it useful. Personal preference I guess...


You'll never get to &gt;40k post by being useful.... trust me.


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> I hope you passed SPAM.


Thank you, me too spam.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> You'll never get to &gt;40k post by being useful.... trust me.


not everyone can be as cool as you matt!


----------



## knight1fox3

EhmayWuntee said:


> I figured I'd make useful posts to clarify and learn things as opposed to just writing a 4 letter word pertaining to canned meat.


Please direct all board feedback and improvement suggestions via PM to @matt267 PE.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> You'll never get to &gt;40k post by being useful.... trust me.


I guess I will aim for quality over quantity then?

Keep us in different divisions.


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie_PE said:


> not everyone can be as cool as you matt!


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Please direct all board feedback and improvement suggestions via PM to @matt267 PE.


I hate you.


----------



## NJmike PE

thejulie_PE said:


> 1 minute ago, leggo said: Getting excited to see alt-J on Saturday! And go to two baseball games this week. And a whiskey tasting on Friday, followed by a show. Man, I could  get used to this not studying for the PE thing.
> 
> 
> 
> WHISKEY IS MY HOMEBOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last time I went to a distillery I ended up coming home with 4 bottles of whiskey and 2 bottles o rum.
Click to expand...

Did someone say whiskey...





Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> I hate you.


bannable offense


----------



## leggo PE

Gloomy weather spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> bannable offense


You can't ban me and you know it.


----------



## User1

I made a podcast thread! and it's a little punny! 

@thekzieg @leggo


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


>


neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :multiplespotting:


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> I made a podcast thread! and it's a little punny!
> 
> @thekzieg @leggo


Yay!


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> You can't ban me and you know it.


----------



## User1

thejulie_PE said:


> I made a podcast thread! and it's a little punny!
> 
> @thekzieg @leggo


oops meant to link


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> You can't ban me and you know it.


He can't, but if he pays me enough.....


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> oops meant to link


Haha, I still found it! Only so many places it could be. But thanks for linking for us all!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Whoa, that's a pretty fancy looking linking system we've got here.


----------



## leggo PE

Chilly spam!


----------



## User1

All of a sudden I've been at work for 1h15m and all i've done is spam and renew my license.


----------



## leggo PE

Top spam?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

^ Unless something gets deleted on a previous page.


----------



## leggo PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> ^ Unless something gets deleted on a previous page.


Useful spam!


----------



## NJmike PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> ^ Unless something gets deleted on a previous page.


the question is deleted by whom?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> the question is deleted by whom?


I will venture a guess that it would be someone on here who has the power to do so?


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie_PE said:


> I made a podcast thread! and it's a little punny!
> 
> @thekzieg @leggo


Posted 10 of my favs...should be enough to keep you away from books.


----------



## leggo PE

I need to read more books...


----------



## NJmike PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> I will venture a guess that it would be someone on here who has the power to do so?


therein lies the true answer


----------



## thekzieg

leggo said:


> I need to read more books...


Do you though?


----------



## knight1fox3

EhmayWuntee said:


> I will venture a guess that it would be someone on here who has the power *force *to do so?





NJmike PE said:


> therein lies the true answer


Fixt.


----------



## Voomie

Eating lunch after a productive morning spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg said:


> Do you though?


Yes, unfortunately. Books have taken a SERIOUS backburner since, let's say, college. I don't think I've properly finished a book in at least a few years.


----------



## knight1fox3

I only read engineering reference material. 

:bag:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

how am I not in the top 10?

damn spam rules.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Fixt.


Ohhh, it doesn't take a Star Wars expert to pick up on that one!


----------



## NJmike PE

it is th_yme for lunch


----------



## leggo PE

NJmike PE said:


> it is th_yme for lunch


No it's not.


----------



## thekzieg

leggo said:


> Yes, unfortunately. Books have taken a SERIOUS backburner since, let's say, college. I don't think I've properly finished a book in at least a few years.


My favorite books I've read recently are the detective novels by J.K. Rowling (The Cormoran Strike Novels).


----------



## NJmike PE

leggo said:


> No it's not.


Yes it is. Your watch is broken.



Ken PE 3.0 said:


> how am I not in the top 10?
> 
> damn spam rules.


Why? Because you are ken and you suck! Carry on.


----------



## Voomie

It is always time for lunch or second breakfast if you are a hobbit.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I'm not letting myself get more books until I finish the ones I have bought with the intent to read  :facepalm:


----------



## thekzieg

Snack time over spam


----------



## leggo PE

I just need to make reading a priority again. Last night, the priority was (unfortunately) finishing Suicide Squad. Which, wow, took a total nosedive in the second half of the movie and ended up being rather awful and terribly corny, in my opinion.


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Think I want to read IT before the new movie comes out.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost top spam... Hint!


----------



## Binkers41

Oh right, reading for fun.  I guess I have time for that again.


----------



## P-E

thejulie_PE said:


> idk i was just having fun when i was spamming for results not stressing about all of the dots and numbers and stars but maybe im just not observant enough to care


Well, the stars are related to the numbers and the dots are are related to the stars.  If you have a lot of stars and the numbers are just right, you just might have a lot of dots, alright?


----------



## thekzieg

thekzieg said:


>


I can't get over this gif


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg said:


> I can't get over this gif


I can't either. It is perfect.


----------



## Voomie

Gif of the year?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

It really might be


----------



## leggo PE

Keeping the spam thread HOT!


----------



## thekzieg

So hot right now!


----------



## User1

tssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## P-E

Tea time


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

At least I'm not from New Jersey spam

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

^ That avatar is like a robotic version of one of those tall waving arm dudes at grand openings and car lots.... but creepier.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Haha!


----------



## Tiffer1TX

NJmike PE said:


> Conference Day Spam Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe today you can follow the rules and I won't have to keep deleting posts?!
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I apologize Mike. I did not realize I was breaking the rules. Can you please post the rule that I violated? I don't know if I could handle being banned, dear Sir. I actually enjoy the meaningless conversation.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> I apologize Mike. I did not realize I was breaking the rules. Can you please post the rule that I violated? I don't know if I could handle being banned, dear Sir. I actually enjoy the meaningless conversation.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


"Rules" were posted on the first page. They're more like suggestions though.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Oh, so I didn't actually break rules, just violated the suggested etiquette of the forum? Still, can you please tell me how ? Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Clementine spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> Oh, so I didn't actually break rules, just violated the suggested etiquette of the forum? Still, can you please tell me how ? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


did you double post? (double post being two or more consecutive posts without someone else posting in between.)


----------



## matt267 PE

this is a double post.


----------



## Ble_PE

Morning.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

A double post? I thought we were having a conversation? Excuse my ignorance, but is a double post a post that says the same thing twice or posting twice in a row? Just curious. Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

matt267 PE said:


> 1 minute ago, Tiffer1TX said: Oh, so I didn't actually break rules, just violated the suggested etiquette of the forum? Still, can you please tell me how ? Thanks!
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> did you double post? (double post being two or more consecutive posts without someone else posting in between.)
Click to expand...

I may have. Thanks Matt.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

^ that was a double post.


----------



## NJmike PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> I apologize Mike. I did not realize I was breaking the rules. Can you please post the rule that I violated? I don't know if I could handle being banned, dear Sir. I actually enjoy the meaningless conversation.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/28391-april-2017-15k-spam-a-thon/

/\ rules are here


----------



## leggo PE

But the rules may change! You have to pay attention.


----------



## thekzieg

Identical posts are allowed. Posting twice in a row is not allowed.

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

under top


----------



## User1

under under top


----------



## leggo PE

Down under.


----------



## Binkers41

I'm fresh out of attention.


----------



## thekzieg

Almost lunch spam


----------



## leggo PE

Just had snack spam.


----------



## Binkers41

Mmm hard boiled egg (with spam).


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Darn, I guess I lost my top and bottom counts due to violating the double post suggestion. And here I was telling lucky for my Vegas trip next week.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

EhmayWuntee said:


> ^ That avatar is like a robotic version of one of those tall waving arm dudes at grand openings and car lots.... but creepier.


No its the hologram version of wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tube man


----------



## thekzieg

Tiffer1TX said:


> Darn, I guess I lost my top and bottom counts due to violating the double post suggestion. And here I was telling lucky for my Vegas trip next week.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Don't worry, there is PLENTY of time to get those top and bottom counts up...we're not even 3.25% done with this thread.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

Deadline Spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I did see the mention that rules can change at any time, but it did not state if the rules would be edited on the first post of this thread.

Will the OP be updated or will we just have to follow along and pick up on any potential rule changes that occur out in the randomness of this thread?


----------



## leggo PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> I did see the mention that rules can change at any time, but it did not state if the rules would be edited on the first post of this thread.
> 
> Will the OP be updated or will we just have to follow along and pick up on any potential rule changes that occur out in the randomness of this thread?


The latter. One must pay attention to the spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

........for the spam is wise.


----------



## Karissa

... another day that just seems to drrraaaaggggg on


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg said:


> Don't worry, there is PLENTY of time to get those top and bottom counts up...we're not even 3.25% done with this thread.


SO MUCH SPAM TO COME!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

leggo said:


> The latter. One must pay attention to the spam.


Thank you. 

I will not be pleased unless a new rule that gets added, is later removed, and those who do not realize this and follow the previously stated rule (which is no more) are punished.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9380


----------



## leggo PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I will not be pleased unless a new rule that gets added, is later removed, and those who do not realize this and follow the previously stated rule (which is no more) are punished.


Now you're getting into the spirit of spam!


----------



## User1

Karissa said:


> View attachment 9380


it's fine. everything is fine.


----------



## P-E

EhmayWuntee said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I will not be pleased unless a new rule that gets added, is later removed, and those who do not realize this and follow the previously stated rule (which is no more) are punished.


Hint: check your dots and stars.


----------



## Binkers41

OMG.


----------



## leggo PE

Binkers41 said:


> OMG.


What be the matter?


----------



## matt267 PE

See, this is why there should be NO RULES. They just confuse everyone.


----------



## User1

but then noone can enforce the rules 

TOP  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> See, this is why there should be NO RULES. They just confuse everyone.


No! Just no. No to no rules. So yes, rules.


----------



## Binkers41

leggo said:


> What be the matter?


The cat.  Just the cat.


----------



## matt267 PE

rules suck.


----------



## Karissa

no one will get their results at this pace


----------



## leggo PE

I'm tryingggggg!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

P-E said:


> Hint: check your dots and stars.


Oh my, I wouldn't have noticed this for awhile!
I can't decipher the formula though since I wasn't paying enough attention to what triggered each...


----------



## leggo PE

Honestly, I never even noticed the dots. Haha!


----------



## Karissa

leggo said:


> I'm tryingggggg!


Try harder :whipping:


----------



## leggo PE

Here I go again...


----------



## Karissa

on my own...


----------



## leggo PE

Now I'm freeeee.....


----------



## Karissa

....Free falling


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Note to self: Remember to buy more gum, you just ran out.


----------



## Owism

zap . high voltage zap


----------



## leggo PE

Yeah I'm free!


----------



## Karissa

Free falling


----------



## leggo PE

Squat challenge spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Nobody likely cares, but I shall post anyway!

My working theory for the first Star and Dot is....
Star #1 you get automatically by default, but links to Rep, still need to figure out when #2 arrives... maybe +50.
50 Posts = Dot #1, unsure on #2 yet.

Backup possibilities include: Stars are related to # of years on the forum or something else because a lot of you have 3.


----------



## Owism

maybe we can all work to engineer a better world instead of spam useless text and waste electrons and server space


----------



## Karissa

SPAM!


----------



## Owism

maybe if they made liberal arts a mandatory part of engineering programs everyone would be able to understand each other and come to world peace instead of just working for the first military engineering company that comes to recruit 50% of the graduates...


----------



## matt267 PE

Owism said:


> maybe we can all work to engineer a better world instead of spam useless text and waste electrons and server space


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9381


----------



## leggo PE

Is it lunch yet? Spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

^What is &lt;m&gt;?

Music?


----------



## Owism

lunch in california = end of shift on east coast... awesome


----------



## Ble_PE

Where are we going?


----------



## Karissa

Owism said:


> maybe if they made liberal arts a mandatory part of engineering programs everyone would be able to understand each other and come to world peace instead of just working for the first military engineering company that comes to recruit 50% of the graduates...


Engineers get along just fine in my experience. Its when I talk to non engineers I tend to have issues because they don't like to have data to back up what they say.


----------



## leggo PE

Owism said:


> lunch in california = end of shift on east coast... awesome


What hours do you work? I'd love to get done at 3 every day!


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> Where are we going?


home in 2.5 hours. the day is almost over


----------



## Owism

leggo said:


> What hours do you work? I'd love to get done at 3 every day!


7-3, i could do 6:30-2:30 but i cant push that early


----------



## Karissa

psh I wish, I come in at 7:30 and have to stay until 4:30


----------



## Owism

Karissa said:


> psh I wish, I come in at 7:30 and have to stay until 4:30


Its time to revive the Unions


----------



## thekzieg

SPAM


----------



## Jbone27 PE

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## leggo PE

Jbone27 said:


> data:image/jpeg;base64,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


Mmm Virginia baked ham taste... My favorite. How did you know?


----------



## knight1fox3

EhmayWuntee said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I will not be pleased unless a new rule that gets added, is later removed, and those who do not realize this and follow the previously stated rule (which is no more) are punished.


Please contact @NJmike PE regarding your feedback on how the rules are handled. He'll be prompt to ignore it.



EhmayWuntee said:


> Nobody likely cares, but I shall post anyway!
> 
> My working theory for the first Star and Dot is....
> Star #1 you get automatically by default, but links to Rep, still need to figure out when #2 arrives... maybe +50.
> 50 Posts = Dot #1, unsure on #2 yet.
> 
> Backup possibilities include: Stars are related to # of years on the forum or something else because a lot of you have 3.


Interesting theory. 



Owism said:


> maybe we can all work to engineer a better world instead of spam useless text and waste electrons and server space










Owism said:


> Its time to revive the Unions


LOL....fail.


----------



## thekzieg

^that gif!! Hahahahaha!!


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Please contact @NJmike PE regarding your feedback on how the rules are handled. He'll be prompt to ignore it.
> 
> Interesting theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....fail.


----------



## leggo PE

Owism said:


> 7-3, i could do 6:30-2:30 but i cant push that early


That's pretty early. I leave for work around 7, and get in usually by 8. Then stay until any time from 5 to 6, on average.


----------



## MetsFan

Our internet is down, which means no emails or phone calls!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

STILL WORKING ON DEADLINE SPAM


----------



## thekzieg

MetsFan said:


> Our internet is down, which means no emails or phone calls!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


It's a humpday miracle!!!


----------



## Owism

leggo said:


> That's pretty early. I leave for work around 7, and get in usually by 8. Then stay until any time from 5 to 6, on average.


take back your life


----------



## leggo PE

Owism said:


> take back your life


Haha! Oh, I definitely still have my life. I take a nice lunch break, work flexible hours, have a great office culture... No real complaints! I just can't work straight through 8 hours and leave right away. I need a break!


----------



## Owism

leggo said:


> Haha! Oh, I definitely still have my life. I take a nice lunch break, work flexible hours, have a great office culture... No real complaints! I just can't work straight through 8 hours and leave right away. I need a break!


and then family life starts... oooo man.... dads can't compete with non-dads in this corporate culture and so ... join the government


----------



## Jbone27 PE

8-5 everyday with little exception here. No complaints. It's an improvement from my construction management days.


----------



## Karissa

... or family life doesn't start then you can continue the awesomeness


----------



## MetsFan

Well that didn't last long.  It's back... 

I haven't found a good reason to use this gif, but it always makes me laugh


----------



## thekzieg

Just work from home and your hours can basically be whatever you want!

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

EhmayWuntee said:


> ^ That avatar is like a robotic version of one of those tall waving arm dudes at grand openings and car lots.... but creepier.


Gotta watch Family Guy, star wars style.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Owism said:


> take back your life


Take back your salary. :thumbs:


----------



## Owism

thekzieg said:


> Just work from home and your hours can basically be whatever you want!


YES! Sadly government doesn't authorize remote work


----------



## knight1fox3

Owism said:


> YES! Sadly government doesn't authorize remote work


Reason #38 to not work for govt.


----------



## Owism

knight1fox3 said:


> Take back your salary. :thumbs:


economic slavery. no choice for some. it sucks. been through it


----------



## knight1fox3

Owism said:


> economic slavery. no choice for some. it sucks. been through it


It is only that what you settle for. Nothing less, nothing more.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Reason #38 to not work for govt.


Please list #1 to 37 individually for me, TYIA.


----------



## Karissa

Owism said:


> YES! Sadly government doesn't authorize remote work


my sister-in-law works for the state and frequently works from home


----------



## Owism

knight1fox3 said:


> It is only that what you settle for. Nothing less, nothing more.


do or do not , there is no try. unless you graduate during the "great recession" and no company wants to hire you because you have no expeirence under your belt because you recently graduated... uhh


----------



## knight1fox3

EhmayWuntee said:


> Please list #1 to 37 individually for me, TYIA.


Upon submission of a purchase order for my time, will I then complete the requested action. 

FYI, it doesn't stop at 38. There are in fact 212 reasons. But for all those I would require a change order to the above P.O. TYIA for your understanding.


----------



## Binkers41

Karissa said:


> my sister-in-law works for the state and frequently works from home


True story.  I work for local government and some people work from home (but it's harder to get anywhere if nobody sees you on a day to day basis).


----------



## knight1fox3

Owism said:


> do or do not , there is no try. unless you graduate during the "great recession" and no company wants to hire you because you have no expeirence under your belt because you recently graduated... uhh


I was in a similar position, but remained dedicated in my search and did as much networking as I could. Both in state and out.


----------



## Owism

Binkers41 said:


> True story.  I work for local government and some people work from home (but it's harder to get anywhere if nobody sees you on a day to day basis).


Which state and are they hiring electrical?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Upon submission of a purchase order for my time, will I then complete the requested action.
> 
> FYI, it doesn't stop at 38. There are in fact 212 reasons. But for all those I would require a change order to the above P.O. TYIA for your understanding.


Let me guess, you charge by "LS" aka Lumps of Spam?


----------



## knight1fox3

Owism said:


> Which state and are they hiring electrical?


Go private sector or consulting. That's where the big $$ is.


----------



## Owism

knight1fox3 said:


> I was in a similar position, but remained dedicated in my search and did as much networking as I could. Both in state and out.


Yep, my state froze hiring in 2009. as soon as they started hiring I jumped in... took me 6 years...


----------



## knight1fox3

Owism said:


> Yep, my state froze hiring in 2009. as soon as they started hiring I jumped in... took me 6 years...


Sometimes you have to look outside the box.


----------



## Karissa

I thought this was the spam thread...


----------



## thekzieg

the spam thread takes us wherever the spam thread wants to take us


----------



## Owism

knight1fox3 said:


> Sometimes you have to look outside the box.


I did, its called the internet and annoying HR head hunters


----------



## knight1fox3

Owism said:


> I did, its called the internet and annoying HR head hunters


Not direct enough. Cold calling employers and traveling to technical conferences. :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hubs works for the Gvt.  It's a pretty sweet deal if you can get in.  I keep thinking it would be nice to get me in there, then I remember that I like to see the projects I design get built.  Eh.


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## Karissa

TOP :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Torn between spam and this foundation.  That has both top and bottom.


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming's hard.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

FYI: The poster below me has issues.


----------



## Binkers41

TRUE STORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thekzieg

spam the day away


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Uh Oh, hail and tornadoes potentially on the way!


----------



## thekzieg

Cripes!! Stay safe!


----------



## Jbone27 PE

It just started hailing in my neck of the woods...


----------



## Voomie

Spamming while a deadline looms

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Binkers41

What's the blue line thingy?


----------



## thekzieg

Binkers41 said:


> What's the blue line thingy?


It's the read/unread divide.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

thekzieg said:


> It's the read/unread divide.


Ohhhhhh.  Thanks.


----------



## Jbone27 PE

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## leggo PE

Oh my.


----------



## matt267 PE

Owism said:


> Yep, my state froze hiring in 2009. as soon as they started hiring I jumped in... took me 6 years...


What state?


----------



## Binkers41

The oreo spam is almost... indecent.


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Binkers41 said:


> The oreo spam is almost... indecent.


Almost is the key word


----------



## leggo PE

Thank goodness it was never actually a real thing.


----------



## knight1fox3

Spama-lama-ding-dong


----------



## leggo PE

You say spam, I say spam.


----------



## thekzieg

WE
ALL
SPAM


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage.


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Top?


----------



## thekzieg

Congrats!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammity spam spam spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Aha, eye gots juan!


----------



## leggo PE

What does Juan have do to with any of this?


----------



## Binkers41

Juan is the loneliest number.


----------



## thekzieg

Juan time at band camp...


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg said:


> Juan time at band camp...


And....?


----------



## User1

just had cake.

now i want to reconfigure my laundry room instead of checking all these floor joists for transfer loads


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I forgot if I saw it here juance or somewhere else, but if your car is missing it's repair manual you can always try a repair ricardo.


----------



## Binkers41

thekzieg said:


> Juan time at band camp...


Hah!


----------



## Jbone27 PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Aha, eye gots juan!


Yep. You juan this round


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie_PE said:


> just had cake.
> 
> now i want to reconfigure my laundry room instead of checking all these floor joists for transfer loads


Just change them all to steel and focus on your own house.


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg said:


> Just change them all to steel and focus on your own house.


Hahahaha I have tried this before. Not to focus on my own house though.


----------



## thekzieg

leggo said:


> Hahahaha I have tried this before. Not to focus on my own house though.


Architects just don't understand.


----------



## Jbone27 PE

This spam seems to be working. I have only recalculated what I think I made on the exam 4 times today. Spam on!


----------



## Guest

thejulie_PE said:


> ibeenwaitingggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggga do i need three words tho i didnt read rules ahahahahaha


I've been waitingggggggggggg for a post like this, to come into my liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiife


----------



## User1

thekzieg said:


> Architects just don't understand.


but they should because i am one so im like one of their people and they should just love me okay


----------



## thekzieg

I agree!!

I'm like: YOU'VE BEEN ON EARTH YOUR WHOLE LIFE. YOU KNOW HOW GRAVITY WORKS!

They're like: new phone who dis


----------



## Guest

There's no need to argue...



thekzieg said:


> Architects just don't understand.


View attachment 9382


----------



## Jbone27 PE

fireguy_PE said:


> There's no need to argue...
> 
> View attachment 9382


Wow Jaden Smith got old


----------



## User1

lol new phone who dis


----------



## leggo PE

About to do pushup challenge spam.


----------



## sersmay

@leggo what's that tell me more


----------



## thekzieg

leggo said:


> About to do pushup challenge spam.


Just make sure you can still lift your arms to spam tomorrow!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

What flavor


----------



## Jbone27 PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> What flavor


----------



## Binkers41

Not sure spamming is helping my productivity.


----------



## leggo PE

Post pushup challenge spam.


----------



## thekzieg

It's only meant to help your sanity.


----------



## Binkers41




----------



## leggo PE

sersmay said:


> @leggo what's that tell me more


It's called the 100 Pushup Challenge. I think the general idea is that by the end, you're supposed to be able to do 100 pushups, but that's still a little unclear to me! Haha.

Anyway, it's a three-day-a-week challenge that lasts 6 weeks. You do five rounds of pushups, and there are three different schedules you can follow depending on where your strength is. The daily pushup totals ideally increase through the week.

My coworkers and I are on day 2 of week 2, and it's getting challenging!

Also, hi @sersmay! Good to see you round these parts again!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Whoops looks like I assumed the wrong push-up...


----------



## sersmay

@leggo hey!! hmmm cool I like that. I'm going to propose it! I feel like I've seen something like that challenge on Pinterest.


----------



## leggo PE

sersmay said:


> @leggo hey!! hmmm cool I like that. I'm going to propose it! I feel like I've seen something like that challenge on Pinterest.


Yep, I would believe it! Do it! It's a fun, relatively quick bonding activity for my coworkers and I. And it is productive in that it builds strength!


----------



## sersmay

leggo said:


> it builds strength


so now we can get swole as heck and beat the crap out of each other when someone doesn't get their project work done in time. or doesn't clean their dishes.

i'm all in. #fightclub #trafficengineersbeatingthesh*toutofeachother


----------



## leggo PE

Soooooo swoooollllleeeeee!


----------



## sersmay

I started working out a few months ago and bought this shirt to motivate me.

https://www.activateapparel.com/design/99155-lord-swoledemort/6010-heathered_gray_nl-md


----------



## Binkers41

Ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## sersmay

damn ralph fiennes you looks studly despite your nose being missing n stuff


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

^ Easy there boss, don't get carried away with those successive posts.


----------



## leggo PE

@sersmay eep yikes! Yes, we are still following the rule of no double posting...


----------



## sersmay

ah my bad. can consolidate.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Looks like I dodged any hail here, but my UPS I think is broken/faulty since it is acting up lately and kind of causing more harm than good...

Seems like a good time to head home


----------



## dimockman

Beer drinking, spam eating hopeful PE

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Heyyy Yosemite Sam! Welcome to this afternoon's spam session.


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## Binkers41

Almost dinner time spam


----------



## leggo PE

Leaving early today spam!


----------



## thekzieg

Working hella late spam


----------



## Guest

sersmay said:


> I started working out a few months ago and bought this shirt to motivate me.
> 
> https://www.activateapparel.com/design/99155-lord-swoledemort/6010-heathered_gray_nl-md


Wingardium Liftiosa


----------



## ruggercsc

Random Spam Recipe:

Gallina de Madre

4 thick-cut slices country bread

Extra-virgin olive oil

salt and freshly ground black pepper

8 thin slices SPAM

4 eggs

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

Lay bread out on a sheet tray and drizzle with olive oil, season with salt and pepper and toast lightly. Spoon a dollop of béchamel (recipe below) onto each toast. Arrange 2 slices of SPAM on each slice of toast, make a small indentation so the egg will sit in it. Crack egg and drop onto each slice of SPAM/toast. Bake in oven until eggs are just cooked but the yolk is still slightly runny, about 10 minutes. Season with salt and pepper.

Pairs with:  Black Coffee with a shot of Bailey's


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Whenever I drink apple water, I pretend I can taste the seeds....


----------



## P-E

EhmayWuntee said:


> ^ Easy there boss, don't get carried away with those successive posts.


Nothing was said about triple posting.


----------



## ruggercsc

Random Spam Recipe:

*Kimchi Fried Rice*
serves 3-4, or 2 people over the course of one gluttonous evening.

3-4 eggs, beaten
1 can (12 oz) Spam Lite, diced
1/2 large onion, diced
1 tbsp minced garlic
1 1/2 cups kimchi, chopped, with liquid
4-5 cooked rice, preferably a day old
2 tsp sesame oil
1 tsp gochugaru (Korean spicy red chili powder), optional
salt and pepper to taste
2 eggs, to fry on top
shredded nori for garnish, optional
mozzarella or American cheese, optional

1. Heat one tablespoon of oil over high heat. Scramble eggs, then set aside. I like to season it with salt and pepper at this point.
2. Heat a bit more oil, then panfry diced Spam until lightly browned. Add diced onions and garlic and continue to sauté until onions begin to soften (they don’t have to be fully cooked and translucent). Add kimchi and continue to panfry on high heat until kimchi liquid begins to evaporate and kimchi grows crispy.
3. Reduce heat to medium-low. Add rice and break it up until fully mixed. (This will take some arm work.)
4. Add sesame oil, gochugaru, and any additional salt and pepper, to your preference.
5. Finally, fry an egg sunny-side up to serve on top, and garnish with shredded nori. The rice tastes amazingly creamy with the soft egg yolk mixed in. You can also sprinkle some mozzarella on top or melt a slice of American into it — whatever you feel like!

Pairs with: Jaggermiester


----------



## P-E

We almost there?


----------



## ruggercsc

Random Spam Recipe: Spam Western Pasta Salad

Ingredients



1 12-ounce can SPAM® Classic, cut into cubes

3 cups macaroni, cooked and drained

1 cup cubed Cheddar cheese

1 cup shredded carrots

3/4 cup chopped celery

1/4 cup chopped green bell pepper

1/4 cup chopped onion

1/2 cup mayonnaise or salad dressing

2 tablespoons creamy mustard blend

1 1/2 tablespoons barbecue sauce


 

 Directions



1.In large bowl, combine macaroni, SPAM® Classic, cheese, carrots, celery, bell pepper and onion; mix well.

2.To make dressing, in small bowl, mix mayonnaise, mustard and barbecue sauce.

3.Toss macaroni mixture with dressing. Cover; refrigerate 1 hour.

Pairs with:  Dom Perignon


----------



## thekzieg

Spammity spam spam


----------



## P-E

Getting closer


----------



## ruggercsc

Random Recipe: Spam from a can with hot sauce

1. Open can of Spam

2.  Pour on Hot sauce

2.  Eat Spam

Pairs With:  Cheap Tequila


----------



## P-E

Getting tired.


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo said:


> It's called the 100 Pushup Challenge. I think the general idea is that by the end, you're supposed to be able to do 100 pushups, but that's still a little unclear to me! Haha.
> 
> Anyway, it's a three-day-a-week challenge that lasts 6 weeks. You do five rounds of pushups, and there are three different schedules you can follow depending on where your strength is. The daily pushup totals ideally increase through the week.
> 
> My coworkers and I are on day 2 of week 2, and it's getting challenging!
> 
> Also, hi @sersmay! Good to see you round these parts again!


I have a better challenge.

*Every Minute on the Minute*

-Select 3 exercises (like pushups, squats, shoulder press)

- choose a challenging number of reps for each (15 push-ups, 15 squats, 10 shoulder presses)

- try and complete all the reps above within 1 minute.  Whatever time you have left in the minute is your rest

- if you are still doing reps at the end of the minute stop and start again. 

-Go for 10 minutes straight and then switch exercises.

I made it to 135 push-ups, 60 shoulder presses, and 150 squats. :thumbs:



thekzieg said:


> Working hella late spam


Working later than you spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

WHAT!!! This site doesn't have any user created color themes to switch to?
You guys are going to make me re-learn how to write CSS code, its been awhile.


----------



## knight1fox3

Access to board color schemes is restricted.

:Chris:


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Access to board color schemes is restricted.
> 
> :Chris:


Are there board selectable options?
I didn't look, just checked for public ones on Stylish which I will end up making my own overrides if nothing exists from default.


----------



## knight1fox3

Yes. But restricted. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Restricted = paid members?

Care to share some screenshots comparing them?


----------



## Broncineer

Catching up on Better Call Saul spam.


----------



## Voomie

Up early for PT spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

Predators won Spam.  GO PREDS.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## ruggercsc

NFL Draft Day Spam.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Browns will blow the pick, spam.

Unless they draft her.


----------



## ruggercsc

They usually do spam.

Doubts she hits her girlfriend when drunk Spam


----------



## Owism

good morning


----------



## ruggercsc

Glad I don't work at ESPN spam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Probably not killing anyone either Spam


----------



## knight1fox3

So which young man's life will the Cleveland Browns ruin this year?


----------



## ruggercsc

Will the Browns draft a QB and we never hear from them again Spam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

we need more features spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> we need more features spam.


And more colors. Should we contact @NJmike PE regarding this matter? :dunno:


----------



## Voomie

At the dentist spam. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> And more colors. Should we contact @NJmike PE regarding this matter? :dunno:


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


>


That is a meme with so many relevant applications. Also a good movie.


----------



## NJmike PE

Daily Top 10 post count


*thekzieg *98 posts

*leggo* 97 posts

*guest_matt267 PE *55 posts (plus 1,000,000 warning points)

*EhmayWuntee *54 posts

*thejulie_PE *39 posts

*knight1fox3 *38 posts

*vhab49 *36 posts

*Karissa *32 posts

*NJmike PE *26 posts

*Binkers41 *24 posts


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> but they should because i am one so im like one of their people and they should just love me okay


I was one too in a former life.  Some of them really just don't get it.  Some do.  But they all love me and want me to rejoin the fold.  &lt;-Uhrm NO.


----------



## ruggercsc

Got to work and in meetings all day limiting my spam spam.


----------



## P-E

Finally.  The big one.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This whole being productive at work thing really cut into my spam count.


----------



## apford

Only 6 days down ...  :brickwall:


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Daily Top 10 post count
> 
> 
> *thekzieg *98 posts
> 
> *leggo* 97 posts
> 
> *guest_matt267 PE *55 posts (plus 1,000,000 warning points)
> 
> *EhmayWuntee *54 posts
> 
> *thejulie_PE *39 posts
> 
> *knight1fox3 *38 posts
> 
> *vhab49 *36 posts
> 
> *Karissa *32 posts
> 
> *NJmike PE *26 posts
> 
> *Binkers41 *24 posts


Holy crap I've been banned!!!


----------



## MetsFan

1 hour down, 8 to go spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Going to get  more coffee Spam.


----------



## thekzieg

morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

wood spam


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> Holy crap I've been banned!!!


Didn't see that coming.


----------



## NJmike PE

how the fuck is it not Friday yet, unless you are @Dexman PE PMP


----------



## MetsFan

Next post is bottom, I think?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## Karissa

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## ruggercsc

Going to meeting spam.


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## P-E

Trying to put off writing specs.


----------



## thekzieg

Pissed at the slow internet spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Between Meetings spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Yay, grants...


----------



## thekzieg

It's snowing outside


----------



## Binkers41

It snowed yesterday, but it's all gone today.


----------



## Mangano

I was wondering when this would be back!


----------



## Mangano

Have to catch up though.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Rain.  Rain rain rain.


----------



## P-E

Doing some HVAC.   Don't tell anyone.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Speaking of rain, this whole weekend looks to be rain, not cool!
I was going to check out the zoo or something fun outdoors with my new free time.


----------



## thekzieg

can't access my router preferences...so annoyed right now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sitting in meeting spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Ewwww just updated my phone to Android 7 and a lot of the icons and colors are so ugly... who approved this look?!?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Ewwww just updated my phone to Android 7 and a lot of the icons and colors are so ugly... who approved this look?!?


A colorblind kitten.


----------



## ruggercsc

Meeting just ended spam.


----------



## Binkers41

Miscellaneous spam.


----------



## ruggercsc

Preparing for my next meeting spam


----------



## MetsFan

spam spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Reading emails spam


----------



## Owism

bottom?


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> Pissed at the slow internet spam


What provider spam?



thekzieg said:


> can't access my router preferences...so annoyed right now.


Direct connect!


----------



## blybrook PE

Getting ready for work spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Done with meeting.... trying to do some work spam.


----------



## Binkers41

My office is freezing spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Cleaning desk spam


----------



## P-E

Lunch is near


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ruggercsc said:


> Cleaning desk spam


If I clean my desk I can't find anything!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Lunch with the President today.  (Not the POTUS...)


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> What provider spam?
> 
> Direct connect!


Charter Spectrum (obvs).

I don't know what that second thing is...


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> Charter Spectrum (obvs).
> 
> I don't know what that second thing is...


LOL....

How are you attempting to access your router? Over Wi-Fi?


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> How are you attempting to access your router? Over Wi-Fi?


Yep. I can see the status of everything, but it doesn't like my password anymore. Frickin hackers...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> Yep. I can see the status of everything, but it doesn't like my password anymore. Frickin hackers...


That's why I said direct connect. Connecting over Wi-Fi can be wonky. Grab an Ethernet cable and directly connect to the router and try again. If it still doesn't work, remove power from the router and wait 30 sec before restoring power and try again (wired, not Wi-Fi).


----------



## Owism

just reboot it man


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> That's why I said direct connect. Connecting over Wi-Fi can be wonky. Grab an Ethernet cable and directly connect to the router and try again. If it still doesn't work, remove power from the router and wait 30 sec before restoring power and try again (wired, not Wi-Fi).


I reset my router a while ago and that fixed it, I just want to be able to see what devices are connecting to my wifi (and yes, it's password protected, so theoretically my neighbors shouldn't be stealing it). 

I also remote rebooted my work laptop in Seattle and that helped as well.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> I reset my router a while ago and that fixed it, I just want to be able to see what devices are connecting to my wifi (and yes, it's password protected, so theoretically my neighbors shouldn't be stealing it).


Then something isn't jiving with the way you're entering your password. One time I encountered my "1" key wasn't working right and hence wouldn't allow me to enter my password correctly for certain things. There are also easier ways to monitor network traffic: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.overlook.android.fing&amp;hl=en



thekzieg said:


> I also remote rebooted my work laptop in Seattle and that helped as well.


That's independent of the issue you are describing.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

^ So you're saying you use a "1" or "!" in your password, eh?
That may become useful in the future.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I used to do IT technical support.  "Did you reboot it?"  "Is your router plugged into the phone line"  "Oh, then plug it in to the phone line" "Oh, if we get disconnected, just call back in"  "Click"


----------



## knight1fox3

EhmayWuntee said:


> ^ So you're saying you use a "1" or "!" in your password, eh?
> That may become useful in the future.


Back in the day when I was uninformed. All my passwords now are 16 characters and randomized.

I also employ hardware firewall protection on my servers on my home network along with 256-bit encryption. :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg said:


> Yep. I can see the status of everything, but it doesn't like my password anymore. Frickin hackers...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Back in the day when I was uninformed. All my passwords now are 16 characters and randomized.
> 
> I also employ hardware firewall protection on my servers on my home network along with 256-bit encryption. :thumbs:


Is that on your private email server you use for secure government communications?

That makes unlocking the phone a bitch while driving.  Reason 2801 why I don't want to work for the government.  Password must be 16 characters, only 60% of the characters can be reused from time to time, must change every 15 days.


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> Is that on your private email server you use for secure government communications?


I see what you did there!  LOL  I work private sector. That's just my personal preference on password selection.



vhab49 said:


> That makes unlocking the phone a bitch while driving.


That's an easy one. I don't use my phone while driving. And if using navigation, there's no need to unlock the screen as it remains active. :thumbs:


----------



## Owism

vhab49 said:


> Is that on your private email server you use for secure government communications?
> 
> That makes unlocking the phone a bitch while driving.  Reason 2801 why I don't want to work for the government.  Password must be 16 characters, only 60% of the characters can be reused from time to time, must change every 15 days.


yes then sadly you begin writing down your passwords which then of course defeats the purpose...


----------



## P-E

Someone's clipping their nails


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Well, hopefully you have shitty handwriting then.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Upper Deck


----------



## thekzieg

work stress spam


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> work stress spam


pun intended? :dunno:


----------



## leggo PE

First spam of the day!


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo said:


> First spam of the day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

Nice.


----------



## leggo PE

I apologize. I will spam as much as I can before I head to the Giants - Dodgers game this afternoon!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam.


----------



## Voomie

Dropping a deuce before lunch spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo said:


> I apologize. I will spam as much as I can before I head to the Giants - Dodgers game this afternoon!


Good luck. Both teams are awful.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM® Lazy Day Casserole





12345

3




*776* Yums (Click a star to add your vote)


All work and no play is no way to live. Sometimes you just have to stop and smell the SPAM® Classic in a creamy white sauce. The easy and delicious way to dine life’s cares away.
30 min 8 servings 11 ingredients




Ingredients



1 12-ounce can SPAM® Classic, cut into strips

1 (10.75-ounce) package frozen spinach

8 ounces medium egg noodles

2 tablespoons butter or margarine

2 tablespoons all-purpose flour

1 1/3 cups milk

1/2 teaspoon salt

1 cup sour cream

1 (10-ounce) package frozen peas, thawed

4 pinches paprika

Pepper, to taste

Directions

1.Heat oven to 375°F. Lightly grease 13x9-inch baking dish.

2.Cook spinach according to package directions; drain well. Spread spinach over bottom of baking dish.

3.Cook egg noodles according to package directions; drain.

4.Meanwhile, in medium saucepan, melt butter; blend in flour until smooth. Add milk, salt and pepper; cook and stir over medium heat until mixture thickens and boils.

5.Stir small amount of hot milk mixture into sour cream; return to saucepan. Add SPAM® Classic and peas.

6.Combine white sauce and noodles; pour over spinach. Sprinkle with paprika. Cover; bake 20 minutes. Uncover; bake 20 minutes longer.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Good luck. Both teams are awful.


Thanks! Still won't ever complain about going to a Giants game. And I certainly won't complain that it's going to be 62 degrees and sunny (albeit a tad windy, though the park is actually well-sheltered from the wind despite being located on the bay), and I get an afternoon of work to hang out outside watching my favorite sport and favorite team.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I wish I got to take the afternoon off.  Its all like "well, Vhab, you got to take off two days last week, isn't that good enough for you?"  No, you fartwaffles, I had to take a blitzing test on Friday, that is not a day off.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

fartwaffle spam


----------



## leggo PE

Fartwaffle - new favorite insult.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Glad I could increase some vocab today.  Tis a great one.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

why do workdays take so long to get over with?


----------



## akwooly

i often wonder the same ken


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> why do workdays take so long to get over with?


I'm sure Bernouli's has something to do with it.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

You must not be utilizing nap times.


----------



## P-E

I just realized I know not much about HVAC.


----------



## Binkers41

I worked somewhere once that had a designated nap room (closet with cot in it).  You'd have to be crazy to touch that cot though...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Naps make it reasonable.


----------



## ruggercsc

Top of the Page Spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I need to stop getting bottom posts!


----------



## knight1fox3

akwooly said:


> i often wonder the same ken


Hey! Thanks for joining us ya grizzly!!! :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE

I would love an afternoon nap. Instead, my office has resorted the previously mentioned pushup challenge. It definitely gets you going!


----------



## ruggercsc

Outlook issues pissing me off Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam because I can spam.


----------



## Voomie

Spam spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

Need more coffee spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Taking suggestions for lunch...


----------



## ruggercsc

I can hear ten different conversations in our open office spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

lunch is over. back to work


----------



## ruggercsc

What's for Lunch spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Lunch is in 20 mins. for me and as usual, I never know what I am getting until I pull into a random parking lot and eat there.


----------



## ruggercsc

Should I go to the free buffet at the Strip Club across the street Spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Eating lunch spam.  Not to be confused with eating spam lunch.


----------



## ruggercsc

If you want to eat a spam lunch a few others and myself have posted some delicious and wonderful random Spam recipes Spam.


----------



## Owism

trying to think of something clever to post


----------



## knight1fox3

EhmayWuntee said:


> Lunch is in 20 mins. for me and as usual, I never know what I am getting until I pull into a random parking lot and eat there.


Simple. Pack your own lunch. Easier and cheaper.


----------



## ruggercsc

Owism said:


> trying to think of something clever to post


trying to think of something clever to post spam.


----------



## Owism

knight1fox3 said:


> Simple. Pack your own lunch. Easier and cheaper.


or skip lunch


----------



## Binkers41

ruggercsc said:


> I can hear ten different conversations in our open office spam.


Open office sucks spam.


----------



## Owism

ruggercsc said:


> trying to think of something clever to post spam.


thats clever. I'll quote that


----------



## knight1fox3

Working for government sucks spam


----------



## Owism

Binkers41 said:


> Open office sucks spam.


I thought cubicle walls sucked


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Simple. Pack your own lunch. Easier and cheaper.


I've tried it a bit, but its not easier for me because I still have to decide what I want for the next day and commit like 10 minutes of my evening to making the lunch.... tough times.


----------



## Binkers41

knight1fox3 said:


> Working for government sucks spam


Not as much as open office sucks spam.

Thus why I left my old private job.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Working sucks spam


fixt


----------



## Owism

EhmayWuntee said:


> I've tried it a bit, but its not easier for me because I still have to decide what I want for the next day and commit like 10 minutes of my evening to making the lunch.... tough times.


first world challenges.


----------



## akwooly

knight1fox3 said:


> Hey! Thanks for joining us ya grizzly!!! :thumbs:


i smelled spam! grrrrr.


----------



## P-E

Hey AK


----------



## leggo PE

Yay @akwooly spam!


----------



## ruggercsc

Want to throw my computer out the window because of outlook issues spam.


----------



## leggo PE

ruggercsc said:


> Want to throw my computer out the window because of outlook issues spam.


Overreacting spam. (Outlook is why my office switched to Mozilla Thunderbird)


----------



## Owism

ruggercsc said:


> Want to throw my computer out the window because of outlook issues spam.


oh you mean your IT department hasn't installed virtual desktop yet so even if you throw out the physical computer your still dealing with the same yucky mainframe?

yep mainframe days are back


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

We switched from Outlook to Gmail and I miss some of the useful features that Outlook had, but likely overall the move to Google has more benefits.


----------



## akwooly

leggo said:


> Yay @akwooly spam!


it was time to come out of hibernation.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ate too much.


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> it was time to come out of hibernation.


'bout thme


----------



## akwooly

P-E said:


> Hey AK


Hey P-E! Tried any good IPAs lately?


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'!


----------



## Supe

Way too late for that, Ble.


----------



## MetsFan

back from lunch spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Three legged stool spam


----------



## leggo PE

Leaving someone a voicemail spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Purpose statement spam


----------



## leggo PE

Lower fifth spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleepy spam


----------



## Binkers41

Almost food time spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Close to bottom. Again spam


----------



## P-E

akwooly said:


> Hey P-E! Tried any good IPAs lately?


The latest batch of heady topper is excellent.   Also picked up some skadoosh from the alchemist.   Also very good. 

Bottoms up


----------



## Karissa

TOP

:bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam is nice spam is great.  Please put some on my plate!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Top of the afternoon to ya


----------



## akwooly

Ble_PE said:


> Mornin'!


from some island in the pacific.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I like islands


----------



## matt267 PE

is it time to go home yet?


----------



## Owism

polynesian


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

^ A sauce at chick-fil-a


----------



## Binkers41

Excel vba nonsense spam.


----------



## ruggercsc

Back from Lunch and still having outlooks issues spam.


----------



## Owism

ruggercsc said:


> Back from Lunch and still having outlooks issues spam.


just restart it please thanks


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Softball spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Owism said:


> just restart it please thanks


I did that for the 15th time today already spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ruggercsc said:


> I did that for the 15th time today already spam


Jiggle the cable


----------



## Owism

vhab49 said:


> Jiggle the cable


Wiggle the mouse


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Owism said:


> Wiggle the mouse


Give it the afternoon off.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Just have everyone Fax you instead.


----------



## leggo PE

Just ignore your email!


----------



## Owism

NCEES EMAIL!


----------



## Owism

Owism said:


> NCEES EMAIL!


Is the survey a trap?


----------



## Karissa

I need a nap, spam


----------



## thekzieg

finally eating lunch


----------



## Owism

thekzieg said:


> finally eating lunch


im fasting


----------



## leggo PE

Almost bottom spam.


----------



## thekzieg

^Makes the day go slow.


----------



## leggo PE

Top!


----------



## thekzieg

not top


----------



## Owism

second to top


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

not bottom


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

upper sixth?


----------



## Owism

almost close to middle


----------



## thekzieg

thekzieg said:


>


----------



## rncole P.E.

Suckers!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I like suckers.  I prefer caramel though.


----------



## thekzieg

Nerds


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

My boss gave me some Nerds in prep of the PE.


----------



## rncole P.E.

Nerds are delicious, but gummies are better.


----------



## Owism

EhmayWuntee said:


> My boss gave me some Nerds in prep of the PE.


she is so nice


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Owism said:


> she is so nice


He, but yes indeed.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thekzieg said:


> ^Makes the day go slow.


Bottom spam makes the day go slow?


----------



## Karissa

thekzieg said:


>


I want to see this every day


----------



## thekzieg

IMPORTANT PSA​
 ​
There is a "d" in supposed to. Always. "Suppose to" is not anything.​
 ​
As you were.​


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Karissa said:


> I want to see this every day


I agree


----------



## thekzieg

Karissa said:


> I want to see this every day






vhab49 said:


> I agree


That's my goal.


----------



## Owism

EhmayWuntee said:


> He, but yes indeed.


Yes i was about to type He but i figured lets not be gender biased.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thekzieg said:


> That's my goal.


Thank you.  It is Appreciated


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Karissa said:


> I want to see this every day


I want to know who came up with the idea to attach a bird to a set of moving stick arms.


----------



## thekzieg

My hero, that's who.


----------



## Owism

thekzieg said:


> My hero, that's who.


Probably a millennial or a generation XYZ'er


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom 

:B


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Owism said:


> Yes i was about to type He but i figured lets not be gender biased.


Ahh i see, I would have personally gone with He/she then.
I miss-took it as you assumed only women would be nice enough to hand out candy.


----------



## Owism

EhmayWuntee said:


> Ahh i see, I would have personally gone with He/she then.
> I miss-took it as you assumed only women would be nice enough to hand out candy.


Ahh yes that is another good gender biased view I have to be mindful of so as not to offend

Maybe I'll start handing out nerds to show that men give out candy too


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

You gotta be kidding me


----------



## thekzieg

I never kid


----------



## rncole P.E.

thekzieg said:


> I never kid


I'm not sure what baby goats have to do with this thread.


----------



## Karissa

Time for more coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> View attachment 9386


@Ramnares P.E., can you check out this link for us?


----------



## thekzieg

Karissa said:


> Time for more coffee


A L W A Y S


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> @Ramnares P.E., can you check out this link for us?


SHHH just click it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

rncole P.E. said:


> I'm not sure what baby goats have to do with this thread.


Baby goats have everything to do with everything.


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> SHHH just click it.


----------



## rncole P.E.

vhab49 said:


> Baby goats have everything to do with everything.


I can't tell if the one on the right is yawning or that's just its fur.


----------



## thekzieg

WHY ARE THEY WEARING CLOTHES


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9387


----------



## MetsFan

I'm ready to go home but stuck here for another 2 hours


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thekzieg said:


> WHY ARE THEY WEARING CLOTHES


BECAUSE IT IS CUTE!


----------



## MetsFan

Pajama Party!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

> Just now, MetsFan said:
> 
> Pajama Party!



I kid you not.


----------



## Owism

rncole P.E. said:


> I'm not sure what baby goats have to do with this thread.


the term for baby goat is kid


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## rncole P.E.

Owism said:


> the term for baby goat is kid


Of course it is, that's why I brought it up!


----------



## NJmike PE

@Sapper PE?


----------



## Binkers41

Sapper?


----------



## leggo PE

Almost game time spam!


----------



## partypants

I have never posted in a forum...ever, but I think I found my people

spam


----------



## leggo PE

@partypants welcome!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

^ Welcome


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to get my spam count up for the day....


----------



## Binkers41

Free street oatmeal!?!?  It just became a great day.


----------



## leggo PE

Oatmeal sounds nice!

EDIT: But what is "street oatmeal"? It sounds.... Sketchy.


----------



## thekzieg

street oatmeal sounds dodgy


----------



## leggo PE

@thekzieg we agree...


----------



## Binkers41

Free oatmeal off of the street?  It seems to be sealed...


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Street oatmeal might be regurgitated seconds?


----------



## Owism

partypants said:


> I have never posted in a forum...ever, but I think I found my people
> 
> spam


welcome. oh good your an engineer too. compatible species


----------



## knight1fox3

ruggercsc said:


> Want to throw my computer out the window because of outlook issues spam.


Most likely operator error.



leggo said:


> Overreacting spam. (Outlook is why my office switched to Mozilla Thunderbird)


LOL.....2006 called, they want their email client back.



EhmayWuntee said:


> We switched from Outlook to Gmail and I miss some of the useful features that Outlook had, but likely overall the move to Google has more benefits.


LOL x 2


----------



## Binkers41

EhmayWuntee said:


> Street oatmeal might be regurgitated seconds?


Ewwww.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL.....2006 called, they want their email client back.


I guess technically, we use gmail. But have the option to have the Thunderbird program up if we want. It's not as functional as Outlook, but it works far more of the time when compared to Outlook, which just plain stopped working.


----------



## Broncineer

95 is too dang hot for April spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Binkers41 said:


> Ewwww.


Well, I was imaging it as like... pre-made and served in a bowl from a street person. If it is a sealed package you are likely OK.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Broncineer said:


> 95 is too dang hot for April spam.


trade you , we have 42.


----------



## Owism

vhab49 said:


> trade you , we have 42.


and we have an ideal 72


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo said:


> I guess technically, we use gmail. But have the option to have the Thunderbird program up if we want. It's not as functional as Outlook, but it works far more of the time when compared to Outlook, which just plain stopped working.


As with most software packages, a little maintenance and periodic updates are a must. Given that you reverted to MZ TB, I'm guessing you were using an outdated version of Outlook as well.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Owism said:


> and we have an ideal 72


----------



## Binkers41

Tea time y'all.


----------



## Karissa

I would take 42 over 95


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Ohhh, I cracked the code on Dot #2, 100 posts.


----------



## thekzieg

It snowed today.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> As with most software packages, a little maintenance and periodic updates are a must. Given that you reverted to MZ TB, I'm guessing you were using an outdated version of Outlook as well.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

going to do some work spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

That's one of my favorite memes! (show too)

Top Snipe! :bananalama:


----------



## Owism

Binkers41 said:


> Tea time y'all.


thats a bloody good idea


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Man, I double posted accidentally!  And lost top for it!  I'm gonna have to use a Burn on myself!


----------



## knight1fox3

I should probably also add, that your network admin could have also quite possibly screwed up the exchange server settings which would also cause Outlook to behave poorly. :thumbs:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49 said:


> Man, I double posted accidentally!  And lost top for it!  I'm gonna have to use a Burn on myself!


My punishment shall be doing some actual damn engineering now.


----------



## thekzieg

My dad was a dam engineer


----------



## Karissa

did he design the dam walls?


----------



## knight1fox3

Were there ever any dam issues?


----------



## thekzieg

he was more of a damn overseer of dam employees. but there were SO many dam issues.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Was he the best dam engineer?

https://youtu.be/Ww5ARv_z2oA


----------



## thekzieg

He was definitely the best dam engineer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Awesome.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

What would you do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## thekzieg

stuff


----------



## Binkers41

Quite a lot of stuff


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So detailed...


----------



## Karissa

Slightly less stuff than @Binkers41


----------



## Jbone27 PE

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## TWJ PE

Almost to a 1000 spam.


----------



## MetsFan

25 minutes to go.  Taking my coworker to pick up his car.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

What happens at 1000, everyone has to use at least one word in another language?


----------



## thekzieg

stuff


----------



## Karissa

more stuff


----------



## Binkers41

How exciting


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

so detailed....


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## Karissa

so... about that Klondike bar


----------



## ruggercsc

How many trades will there be in the first round of the NFL draft spam?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I want ice cream now.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

NJmike PE said:


> how the fuck is it not Friday yet, unless you are @Dexman PE PMP


It is Friday. HA!


----------



## ruggercsc

Looking out my window and seeing traffic backing up already spam.


----------



## Binkers41

Yay not living in too huge of a city spam.


----------



## Voomie

Catching up on spam spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Binkers41

Voomie said:


> Catching up on spam spam.


Arguably the best kind of spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## ruggercsc

Taking a PTO day tomorrow Spam.


----------



## Binkers41

That sounds like an excellent idea.


----------



## thekzieg

Detailing black hole spam


----------



## ruggercsc

My head is hurting spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ruggercsc said:


> Taking a PTO day tomorrow Spam.


Jealous.


----------



## NJmike PE

180 seconds to go


----------



## ruggercsc

Me too spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

peace out peeps!


----------



## Binkers41

Wow, that's an exact leaving time.


----------



## Jbone27 PE

59 minutes...


----------



## ruggercsc

Out the door spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Jbone27 said:


> 59 minutes...


If YOU WORKED FOR THE GOV'T THEY COULD GIVE YOU THAT OFF.

sorry... typing plan notes.


----------



## trackerjacker

I'm too old for this but do it anyway spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

teaching tonight spam


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> teaching tonight spam


Teaching your liver how to process alcohol?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

so close!


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Trying to revive my mini garden tonight spam...it ain't looking good


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Teaching your liver how to process alcohol?


That can only be learned by experience.


----------



## P-E

Come up to Boston for some liver training.


----------



## Binkers41

Jbone27 said:


> Trying to revive my mini garden tonight spam...it ain't looking good


What happened to it?


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Binkers41 said:


> What happened to it?


Just transferred everything on Monday. I think it may have been to early. That and we got some random hail yesterday that didn't help.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hail no!


----------



## Binkers41

That's unfortunate


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Yep. I'll just have to stock up on spam I guess.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It's a Series of Unfortunate Events, even.


----------



## P-E

Waiting spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Just a few minutes until quitin' time


----------



## P-E

Close enough.  I quit.


----------



## ruggercsc

Dog waiting for me to talk her for a walk spam.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> @Ramnares P.E., can you check out this link for us?


Here, let me get that for you.


----------



## Voomie

Eating pizza without spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

Dog just staring at me waiting for me to talk her for a walk spam


----------



## Binkers41

Time to go home spam!


----------



## ruggercsc

Finally walking the dogs spam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

^ 2 yo-yos at once?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cooking dinner spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Waiting for the NFL draft to start spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Hello again spam.


----------



## User1

it's my fridayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

moving weekend!

my eye has been twitching for weeeeekssssssssssssssssss


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

1000?


----------



## leggo PE

1,001?

And top!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

If only I could edit that milestone...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

There will be more


----------



## ruggercsc

NFL Draft about to start spam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

NFL Draft over-rated spam.

And still at work spam.


----------



## ruggercsc

NFL Draft is my playoffs since the Titans have not win a playoff game in 15 years spam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Back at work, answering RFI's that literally WERE in my SPAM folder spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Heading to the beach after work today. Gotta enjoy it while I can!


----------



## ruggercsc

RFI's in Spam folder - happens to me too spam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Did the Niners trade away their no. 2 pick spam.

EDIT: Yes. For the 3rd pick, the 67th pick, the 111th pick, and a third round pick next year. Not too shabby for only moving down one spot!


----------



## ruggercsc

How did Mel Kiper survive all the ESPN lay-offs spam?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam. Why am I listening to the NFL draft on the radio?!? I don't even really care!


----------



## knight1fox3

Because it's the only glimpse of pro football we'll get until August.


----------



## leggo PE

Meh.

SPAM!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Try to play BF1, come to find out there is a 2.35Gb update, what better to do than let everyone here know about it as I wait...


----------



## leggo PE

Heading home spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Skip spam


----------



## Voomie

EhmayWuntee said:


> Try to play BF1, come to find out there is a 2.35Gb update, what better to do than let everyone here know about it as I wait...


I have spent more time updating than gaming lately.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

leggo said:


> Back at work, answering RFI's that literally WERE in my SPAM folder spam.


They probably belong there.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Going to bed spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Rules suspended?


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Rules suspended?


Really? 

I mean,  yes, yes they have. Go for a 5 page run. You know you want to.


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> Really?
> 
> I mean,  yes, yes they have. Go for a 5 page run. You know you want to.


I could do that in 5 min


----------



## thekzieg

Sleepy time spam


----------



## P-E

Show me the spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Top (unless someone deletes the triple)


----------



## P-E

Shhh don't tell @NJmike PE .  BTW Evan who?


----------



## ruggercsc

The rules only apply to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Wish I could go to the draft and boo goodell.


----------



## ruggercsc

And Mess up his hair too Spam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

End of night post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Ghud knight


----------



## JHW 3d

Night just getting started for all the new parents out there.

Amiright?

Anyone?


----------



## Voomie

Waking up spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## rncole P.E.

Lol. I open the thread to these posts with this ad:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

^^^^

Wrong thread


----------



## P-E

But so right.


----------



## matt267 PE

rncole P.E. said:


> Lol. I open the thread to these posts with this ad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome.


----------



## thekzieg

Who's putting my picture on Tapatalk?!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Wrong thread


From the photo, looks like he's in the right thread to me.


----------



## P-E

Can't tell if it is a thread.  Happen to have the back side pic?


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Who's putting my picture on Tapatalk?!


Oh stop. We know it's not you. There's no kitty in that pic.


----------



## thekzieg

Just because it's cropped out doesn't mean it's not there.


----------



## P-E

I don't doubt there is a kitty there.


----------



## ruggercsc

Me Being lazy Spam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rncole P.E.

P-E said:


> I don't doubt there is a kitty there.


Soft kitty, warm kitty...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

...shaved kitty


----------



## Karissa

Have a meeting in 30min that I'm unprepared for spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

morning!


----------



## thekzieg

friday spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Only 8 hours to go till the weekend!  WHOOOO  Spam.


----------



## thekzieg

Nothing to dooooooooo spam


----------



## envirotex

Karissa said:


> Have a meeting in 30min that I'm unprepared for spam


Mine got postponed!  Yip.


----------



## P-E

3 hrs to go


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Happy Friday!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Birthday donuts in the office spam!


----------



## thekzieg

I want donuts!


----------



## rncole P.E.

Day off spam!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Taking a break spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Reading about Fyre Festival spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wish it was lunchtime spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Boring software review.... yay.


----------



## P-E

90 min


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Shop drawing review spam.... BOOOO! I need to get an intern.


----------



## Owism

vhab49 said:


> Wish it was lunchtime spam.


eating some watermelon and bananas before lunchtime yum


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Owism said:


> eating some watermelon and bananas before lunchtime yum


I did have the birthday donut.  Oh, and I have a banana.  The wish it were lunchtime is more, I want to leave this place than I am hungry.


----------



## leggo PE

MORE Friday spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

Need more spam...


----------



## Owism

spam maps


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SLAB SPAM


----------



## Owism

cool: https://www.wired.com/video/the-unsettling-performance-that-showed-the-world-through-ai-s-eyes


----------



## leggo PE

Bottom.


----------



## JHW 3d

Tizzle

:bananalama:


----------



## Owism

top


----------



## leggo PE

Morning spam. With a side of spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ denied.


----------



## Binkers41

Spamorning.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NOT BOTTTOM


----------



## leggo PE

Somewhere in the middle spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1083RD SPAM


----------



## leggo PE

Spa........

M.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAMGHETTI.


----------



## leggo PE

Green eggs and spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam I am


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAMONI ice cream.


----------



## Binkers41

Spam fries!


----------



## thekzieg

Sunshine spam


----------



## akwooly

coffee


----------



## leggo PE

With spam?


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Jack Spamiels old No. 7


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM cooking spray


----------



## leggo PE

Useful spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Useless Spam!


----------



## Jbone27 PE

indifferent spam


----------



## leggo PE

Country Music Friday spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

almost lunch spam!


----------



## P-E

On the train

bottom


----------



## leggo PE

Top spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dang work email spam.  Making me miss top post spam.


----------



## P-E

3 more stops


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmm.... lunch.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Pizza Buffet lunch.  Better taste good spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Waiting for my morning snack spam... Drinking all the water spam!


----------



## P-E

Two more stops


----------



## akwooly

happy friday


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Leaving in 3 min spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Staying for approximately the next 7 hours spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I lied.  Now leaving spam.  Back in an hour or so Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Getting rather hungry spam.


----------



## thekzieg

Where'd the sunshine go?


----------



## leggo PE

It's hanging out here, @thekzieg.


----------



## matt267 PE

middle spam


----------



## Binkers41

Finally done looking at spreadsheet spam


----------



## SE_FL

Not working today spam


----------



## leggo PE

Working today spam.


----------



## Binkers41

Wish I wasn't working today spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thekzieg said:


> Where'd the sunshine go?


I dunno.  Walked out for lunch and it was pissing rain outside.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> I dunno.  Walked out for lunch and it was pissing rain outside.


I told you, it's hanging out here!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> Working today spam.


AT work today spam.



leggo said:


> I told you, it's hanging out here!


Lucky you.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> Lucky you.


I'm sure it will be back your way soon. Unless you live in the PNW. Then I retract my statement.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

No PNW. MW.  It could snow next.


----------



## leggo PE

I used to live in a place where it would usually snow at least once in April. Eventually, I decided I didn't want to live anywhere where it hurt my face to go outside. I went back to my roots!


----------



## Binkers41

Ok, so if there's West Coast, PNW, and MW, what is CO area?  This has always confused me.


----------



## leggo PE

It depends. I think most commonly, it is considered the west (especially to those on the east coast). I don't really know what I consider it, being from and living in CA. Kind of the west, kind of the middle of the country, but definitely not the midwest.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

85 and sunny for me


----------



## leggo PE

Too warm.

Spam.


----------



## Binkers41

leggo said:


> It depends. I think most commonly, it is considered the west (especially to those on the east coast). I don't really know what I consider it, being from and living in CA. Kind of the west, kind of the middle of the country, but definitely not the midwest.


That was the conclusion I sort of guessed at.  West it is.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Gotta talk


----------



## leggo PE

Gotta spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

leggo said:


> Too warm.
> 
> Spam.


Too warm?!?
You must have a small sweetspot then if earlier you mentioned too cold was bad too.
As long as the humidity is fairly low, I am game for 85-100.
Windows down driving home weather even at 100!


----------



## Binkers41

Woah.  85-100 is an extremely warm range.  Keep it under 80 for me!


----------



## leggo PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Too warm?!?
> You must have a small sweetspot then if earlier you mentioned too cold was bad too.
> As long as the humidity is fairly low, I am game for 85-100.
> Windows down driving home weather even at 100!


Too cold for me is single digits, with wind chill in the negatives. 85 isn't bad if it's dry, but really, my sweet spot is the 50s-70s. Thankfully, I live in that pretty much year round!


----------



## Broncineer

Half day Friday spam.   arty-smiley-048:


----------



## leggo PE

Pay day spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> Pay day spam!


BINGO!  Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Yahtzee spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Scrabble Spam.


----------



## Binkers41

Boggle spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jUMANJI sPAM.


----------



## Ble_PE

Aloha.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> Aloha.


the day is almost over. you're a lil behind


----------



## Ble_PE

NJmike PE said:


> the day is almost over. you're a lil behind


Says the guy who lives in Jersey and claims it...


----------



## NJmike PE

might as well own something in my life


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

NJmike has a dream spam


----------



## Jbone27 PE

1 week since exam spam


----------



## MetsFan

I've beeeeennnnnnnnn wwaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggg for weather like this , to come into my life


----------



## leggo PE

Almost lunch time spam.


----------



## MetsFan

Top?

edit: Yes! :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Second to top spam.


----------



## MetsFan

2 hours to go


----------



## Binkers41

Wishing I had a desk gnome to rub my feet spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Quitin' time in 12 minutes (Fridays at 2:30 for me)


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Jbone27 said:


> 1 week since exam spam


I still have 3 hours till it is one week in the past.  Last week feels like a month ago.


----------



## Karissa

sounds like you need a beer


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Off for the weekend, likely won't be on here as much until Monday so see y'all then!


----------



## Ble_PE

Post spam.


----------



## Karissa

more spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer sounds so awesome right now.


----------



## Karissa

getting close to calling it a day


----------



## leggo PE

Post lunch spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

So close to finishing this foundation.... just need to stay away from here for a bit!


----------



## Karissa

but spamming is more important


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming is the best!


----------



## ruggercsc

Mowing the yard Spam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Binkers41

About to get free food spam.


----------



## Karissa

I want free food


----------



## leggo PE

Free food is usually good food. Not always.


----------



## Karissa

but its good enough if its free


----------



## leggo PE

Karissa said:


> but its good enough if its free


Agree. Unless you get sick from it. But that shouldn't happen! Haha.


----------



## knight1fox3

The draft won't help the 49er's spam....


----------



## Karissa

lol I thought of that after I posted. Assuming it isn't spoiled free is good.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> The draft won't help the 49er's spam....


I think I'm the only 49er's spam here....


----------



## knight1fox3

That's unfortunate for you spam


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> That's unfortunate for you spam


I'm just happy to have a new GM spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

By the way, peace out bitches!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Have a nice weekend spam!


----------



## Karissa

leaving soon spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Have a spammy weekend!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammy spamitty spam spam.


----------



## akwooly

leggo said:


> I think I'm the only 49er's spam here....


i think  you are, or the only one who is willing to admit!


----------



## leggo PE

If I had a nickel for every time I unintentionally opened up AutoCAD's help window... I would have several thousands of dollars.


----------



## ruggercsc

Will be Flipping channels between hockey and NFL draft. Go Preds Spam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbone27 PE

craft beer and live music in T minus 51 minutes


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> If I had a nickel for every time I unintentionally opened up AutoCAD's help window... I would have several thousands of dollars.


Damn F1 key


----------



## Binkers41

For the record, the free food was excellent.  And now it's time for the weekend spam!


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo said:


> If I had a nickel for every time I unintentionally opened up AutoCAD's help window... I would have several thousands of dollars.





vhab49 said:


> Damn F1 key


Easy. Delete the help files. Then they won't be able to execute when the help key is pressed. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE

It's it spam (actually, vanilla).


----------



## akwooly

time has slowed down.....


----------



## leggo PE

Yes, it sure has.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Fun fest spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Waiting for Hockey playoffs to start and watching the NFL draft until then.  Go Preds spam.


----------



## envirotex

All work, and no spam.  :mellow:


----------



## ruggercsc

Can you get spam as a pizza topping spam?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer spam.  Finally.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting to go home. I need a beer.


----------



## Voomie

Just moved offices today spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Island time


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Time to find another beer spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting closer to quittin time!


----------



## Voomie

Getting sleepy spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Quiet time!


----------



## Voomie

Bedtime spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Watching the leftovers spam


----------



## P-E

Finishing my favorite trillium beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Off to bed spam.


----------



## Bot-Man

Noob spam and done.


----------



## Broncineer

What is sleep spam?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Working on Saturday spam

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bot-Man said:


> Noob spam and done.


Hi noob.

Too effing early spam.


----------



## thekzieg

Why is sleeping in on weekends impossible??


----------



## Bot-Man

vhab49 said:


> Hi noob.
> 
> Too effing early spam.


Waving back spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thekzieg said:


> Why is sleeping in on weekends impossible??


Kids.  At least in my case.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

That can be an issue too?  I guess.


----------



## P-E

In NY today.


----------



## NJmike PE

In NJ today.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

In ia today


----------



## Binkers41

In CO today?


----------



## thekzieg

Who wants to bring me some macaroons?


----------



## Binkers41

I doubt I can walk that far.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I just walked a mile so I'm all worn out.


----------



## Voomie

Rewriting my cover letter spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

On the way to NY craft beer and food festival.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sitting at the pool spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Tee ball practice. Coach NJ

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> Why is sleeping in on weekends impossible??


Because the spam simply cannot wait.



thekzieg said:


> Who wants to bring me some macaroons *New Glarus Spotted Cow beer*?


Fixt.


----------



## Voomie

Eating lunch spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ate lunch.  Naptime spam.


----------



## P-E

Drinking lunch spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Playing the new Mario Kart 8 spam

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bot-Man

Surfing amazon spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Rainy afternoon... Not studying spam.


----------



## P-E

Nap before dinner. 

Then hot tub


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Naps are great


----------



## P-E

Late dinner tonight.  Got filled up at the ny beer festival.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Late dinner.  Just haven't gotten aroubd to it yet.


----------



## P-E

We moved reservations to 8:30


----------



## thekzieg

thekzieg said:


>


Got some perfect pistachio macaroons. Heaven!


----------



## P-E

Mrs p-e loves those. Maybe more than me.


----------



## thekzieg

Of course the bakery that has them is all the way on the other side of town...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Here birdie birdie!


----------



## Tiffer1TX

The Man Who Knew Infinity! May lovers unite.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sersmay

fireguy_PE said:


> Wingardium Liftiosa


pun gold


----------



## P-E

Getting tired


----------



## thekzieg

The Sounders aren't looking so good tonight.


----------



## Binkers41

Beer time spam.


----------



## thekzieg

Top 

:bananalama:


----------



## Bot-Man

Spam before bed


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Book reading spam.  Sleepy spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

Sun. morning spam. 

Headed to work....


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning spam!  Too much rain makes the Mr have to go into work.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam for spam's sake

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spamcakes.


----------



## Bot-Man

Lazy Sunday spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Spammit.......and spammit good!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Made some homemade waffles, none left for you!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Softball photo spam


----------



## P-E

Left the land of many dead cats.


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

This is almost as good as bird with stick arms.


----------



## rncole P.E.

On mini vacation to Biltmore spam.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sersmay

knight1fox3 said:


> Sun. morning spam.
> 
> Headed to work....


also at work seeking pity party spam


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for meatloaf to cook


----------



## NJmike PE

Scratched my cornea spam

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Oof. That hurts!!


----------



## Voomie

Lazy Sunday spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Up from nap.  Kinda want to go back to sleep spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> Waiting for meatloaf to cook


What time is dinner? I can bring beer? Or Wine? Or both?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Meatloaf does sound tasty.  We are having corndogs.


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> Scratched my cornea spam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


You okay??


----------



## NJmike PE

P-E said:


> 36 minutes ago, NJmike PE said: Scratched my cornea spam
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You okay??
Click to expand...

Been better






Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie

Making dinner spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## J_MEC

Waiting on results is harder than I thought it would be... I feel the need to contribute to the spam...

Went hiking yesterday with a friend and his dog. The dog hurt his paw on the hike. We took turns fireman carrying him back to the car.

Drank a good amount of beer after that.


----------



## Binkers41

Poor dog.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

J_MEC said:


> Waiting on results is harder than I thought it would be... I feel the need to contribute to the spam...
> 
> Went hiking yesterday with a friend and his dog. The dog hurt his paw on the hike. We took turns fireman carrying him back to the car.
> 
> Drank a good amount of beer after that.


Poor pup.  Good thing there was beer for his saviors.  

I agree.  The waiting sucks.


----------



## sersmay

poor pupper


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> Been better
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Does that mean you won't be able to see us breaking the rules?

Rest that eye and get better.


----------



## NJmike PE

Eye see everything, clearly.






Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NJmike PE said:


> Eye see everything, clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


It looks more like this.


----------



## thekzieg

thekzieg said:


>


Might have the day off tomorrow!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay birdie!  This week is our employee appreciation week!   I am going to go to work and feel appreciated dammit!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Re-did the thermal paste on my home PC and got it running again, time for bed...


----------



## Voomie

Waking up sore from squats at the gym spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Owism

EhmayWuntee said:


> Re-did the thermal paste on my home PC and got it running again, time for bed...


Thermal paste? just throw it out and get a new $300 laptop with the same specs as your PC  :thankyou:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Don't wanna go to work, want to stay in bed spam.


----------



## Broncineer

Back to the grind spam.


----------



## thekzieg

Mr kzieg brought me coffee in bed. He's the best.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

The Mr didn't do any such thing for me.  Except he cleaned the bathroom.  I guess that is something.


----------



## Voomie

Getting settled in my office building spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

doing my tmesheet spam.


----------



## kevo_55

Top of the morning spam.


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for the May Day chaos to erupt in Seattle spam.


----------



## Owism

thekzieg said:


> Waiting for the May Day chaos to erupt in Seattle spam.


Oh the organizers were not very good at reaching out if you have to hear about it on npr but maybe its because i dont have facebook


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Owism said:


> Thermal paste? just throw it out and get a new $300 laptop with the same specs as your PC  :thankyou:


$300 won't cover the specs of my desktop even though it is coming up on 5 years old.


----------



## thekzieg

Not top


----------



## apford

I went to a zoo over the weekend.

They only had one animal, a dog. 

It was a shih tzu.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

apford said:


> I went to a zoo over the weekend.
> 
> They only had one animal, a dog.
> 
> It was a shih tzu.


I like that, I too went to a zoo this weekend and one cage had a zookeeper in it and I didn't see anything else so I figured they must have added humans to their list of animals on exhibit. The weirdest animal I saw for the first time in person was an anteater.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

The only zoo I went to this weekend was Fun Fest at my kids school.  What is worse than a room full of 5-11 year olds?  A room full of 5-11 year olds who have had way too much sugar.


----------



## Binkers41

Wow lack of spammage today.


----------



## knight1fox3

EhmayWuntee said:


> $300 won't cover the specs of my desktop even though it is coming up on 5 years old.


Sure it will. You just need to know where to find the deal. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE

Catching up on spam spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Did everyone extend their weekend?  I need some spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Yeah, where is everyone? Don't tell me that you're working, now...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm working.  Kind of.  Or, well, I'm at work at least.


----------



## leggo PE

Same, but spamming too.


----------



## Binkers41

Same - trying to fit working in between spamming.


----------



## leggo PE

Oh, as promised, the private Alt-J show was cool! It was short, only four songs, but they played their new single and three older songs. They're all taller than I thought they would be, which I only realized when I got a picture taken with them. Fan girl, I was not. Though there were three girls there who had matching hand-decorated jean jackets themed around Alt-J. Kudos to them for figuring out how to get tickets.


----------



## Karissa

so little spam so far today


----------



## NJmike PE

top ten


*leggo *166 posts

*vhab49 *156 posts
*thekzieg *153 posts

*EhmayWuntee *97 posts
*matt267 PE *71 posts

*knight1fox3 *67 posts

*Binkers41 *64 posts

*P-E *62 posts

*ruggercsc *59 posts

*Karissa *55 posts


----------



## leggo PE

Good to know I spammed enough last week to keep me up there with no spam over the weekend.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> Good to know I spammed enough last week to keep me up there with no spam over the weekend.


I'm coming for you!  Not really though.  Trying hard to get that work-spam balance we all strive for.


----------



## Karissa

Oh no, I'm about to fall out of the top 10


----------



## leggo PE

Yeah, I'm not sure it's sustainable. @thekzieg is also excellent competition.


----------



## Karissa

lunch is over spam


----------



## akwooly

leggo said:


> Oh, as promised, the private Alt-J show was cool! It was short, only four songs, but they played their new single and three older songs. They're all taller than I thought they would be, which I only realized when I got a picture taken with them. Fan girl, I was not. Though there were three girls there who had matching hand-decorated jean jackets themed around Alt-J. Kudos to them for figuring out how to get tickets.


private show Alt-J show? now that is cool.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Lunch spam about the begin.  What to eat...  its pouring out and I have Ramen, so looks like a winner.


----------



## leggo PE

akwooly said:


> private show Alt-J show? now that is cool.


It was neat! I won tickets from a radio station to attend. There were maybe 40 people total in the audience.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Feeling quite out of the loop on the Alt-J thing.  Will have to research.


----------



## leggo PE

Bottom.


----------



## Karissa

:bananalama: TOP :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Seriously.  I wait and wait and wait... get up to pee and come back to second again.


----------



## MetsFan

I got a free cookie with my Subway sandwich today spam


----------



## Karissa

Cubemate keeps clicking his nails :brickwall:


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg said:


> Not top


Not second to top!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1/5 from top


----------



## Karissa

thekzieg said:


>


More of the bird is needed


----------



## leggo PE

I could watch that bird forever.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Birdie birdie birdie


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9402


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Owism

NJmike PE said:


> top ten
> 
> 
> *leggo *166 posts
> 
> *vhab49 *156 posts
> *thekzieg *153 posts
> 
> *EhmayWuntee *97 posts
> *matt267 PE *71 posts
> 
> *knight1fox3 *67 posts
> 
> *Binkers41 *64 posts
> 
> *P-E *62 posts
> 
> *ruggercsc *59 posts
> 
> *Karissa *55 posts


Wow im actually putting an effort and still no top ten


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Do you make any of this GIFs or is there a site out there with a collection? Some are rather clever.

I've been out in the field all morning so no nonsense chatter from me.


----------



## Broncineer

Ain't never gonna be top spam spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Lower half spam.


----------



## thekzieg

Doing laundry spam


----------



## matt267 PE

almost time to go home.

stupid monday.


----------



## Karissa

I want to go home... I still have 2 hours to go


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9404


----------



## thekzieg

Consulting = accidental 4 day weekends sometimes


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Do you make any of this GIFs or is there a site out there with a collection? Some are rather clever.
> 
> I've been out in the field all morning so no nonsense chatter from me.


All google search for me.


----------



## thekzieg

I just google, too.


----------



## Broncineer

I too have Googled.


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Ill take a top.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost lunch spam!


----------



## thekzieg

Not top


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Midpage spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

lemon party spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

Top?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Binkers41 said:


> Top?


nope


----------



## Binkers41

Hah. Failure to realize there's another page spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

whups.


----------



## Binkers41

Yup.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

oh well.  another try comes along every 25 odd posts or so.


----------



## Binkers41

Only 9 more to go!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

or is it 9 now?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I can guarantee it is always going to be one post after the official actual bottom post (which is subject to change due to admin deletions to prior, but not future posts).


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yup.  I concur.  Posting is subject to change.


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Binkers41

Too complicated...


----------



## Karissa

or just write top for every post, you're bound to get it at some point


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Just found out Texas shows my PE as granted!

"


PE Number Granted

*When your application is in this stage:*
Your application has been approved and a number is issued. You can check the TBPE on-line roster for confirmation. Be sure to send in the completed seal imprint form for final approval. Congratulations!"


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

glockjacket P.E. said:


> Just found out Texas shows my PE as grant!
> 
> "
> 
> 
> PE Number Granted
> 
> *When your application is in this stage:*
> Your application has been approved and a number is issued. You can check the TBPE on-line roster for confirmation. Be sure to send in the completed seal imprint form for final approval. Congratulations!"


Pshshshsh yeah right.  You're just trying to get us noobs to check...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

it!  Yaaaaaas!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Binkers41 said:


> Pshshshsh yeah right.  You're just trying to get us noobs to check...


Not a joke. Just saw it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glockjacket P.E. said:


> Not a joke. Just saw it.


Annnnnd, when did you take said test?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

vhab49 said:


> Annnnnd, when did you take said test?


October 2015

Applied by comity


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glockjacket P.E. said:


> October 2015
> 
> Applied by comity


Woot!


----------



## Binkers41

glockjacket P.E. said:


> October 2015
> 
> Applied by comity


Oh so tricky you are... and yes, I did check just to be sure...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Din't fool me - I had checked just PRIOR to your post.  (Although not to see if results were in - wanted to see what it had changed to for the interim.)


----------



## Karissa

It is going to be at least 3 weeks before any results get out and at this rate it might not even happen this year. MOAR SPAM!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9405


----------



## Binkers41

Awesome.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

IF this spam thread moved a bit faster,  we'd have less time to worry about results.


----------



## Karissa

tis the point of the spam thread


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## knight1fox3

Owism said:


> Wow im actually putting an effort and still no top ten


That's because you need a better a computer.


----------



## Binkers41

vhab49 said:


>


Is that a squirrel?  With bunny ears??  Say what???


----------



## Karissa

Obligatory post to keep thread moving


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It's a Jedi squirrel.  It can be anything it damn wants.


----------



## Karissa

Obligatory post to keep thread moving


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Karissa said:


> Obligatory post to keep thread moving


ty and again?


----------



## Binkers41

Hmm, fair point.


----------



## Karissa

Again!


----------



## knight1fox3

There are no fair points, only spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Karissa

Obligatory post to keep thread moving


----------



## NJmike PE

Not top

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

again!again!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam for the sake of spam.


----------



## Karissa

now its starting to move


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I like to move it move it....


----------



## Binkers41

https://giphy.com/gifs/boss-corvette-drifts-14rk56liuv7mQo


----------



## Binkers41

Dang that didn't work.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Karissa

less than an hour of work left


----------



## Binkers41

And a double post to boot.  Spam fail.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Shit.  Its almost 3.  I need to do something.  Like work something.


----------



## Karissa

good luck with that


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Haha.  Thanks.


----------



## knight1fox3

good luck work spam


----------



## Karissa

37 min left of work.. and by that I mean 15 min


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I will finish this platform today.... I will I will.


----------



## Karissa

its not good to lie to yourself


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Whoa so much movement that there is a lot to read to get caught up here, lets try middle speed.


----------



## Binkers41

Hah, that's sad.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9406


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Karissa said:


> View attachment 9406


That is more like it.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9407


----------



## Binkers41




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sometimes I swivel, sometimes I rock.


----------



## Karissa

TOP :bananalama:

View attachment 9408


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

^ But do you ever completely spin?


----------



## Karissa

EhmayWuntee said:


> ^ But do you ever completely spin?


I have, a number of times


----------



## Binkers41

How is Monday not over yet?


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9409


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Karissa said:


> View attachment 9409


Its 5 occlock somewhere?  Not here.


----------



## Karissa

I guess if you actually work until 5 that would be a problem


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I know it is still technically early on the path to 15,000 posts, but how often/when would it be a good estimate of time for a rule addition or change? The mention of it in the OP made it sound fun and interesting, but the lack of action is anticlimatic.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spammy spam


----------



## Karissa

EhmayWuntee said:


> I know it is still technically early on the path to 15,000 posts, but how often/when would it be a good estimate of time for a rule addition or change? The mention of it in the OP made it sound fun and interesting, but the lack of action is anticlimatic.


No one knows but the great wise one


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

more spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam and eggs.


----------



## Karissa

Spam and green eggs


----------



## leggo PE

Spam and ham and spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam, spam, and scrambled spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Something like spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, GOOSE!


----------



## leggo PE

Duck, duck, duck, duck, duck, SPAM!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9410


----------



## leggo PE

Viking spam?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Karissa said:


> No one knows but the great wise one


Well boo to that, I was hoping someone had been through like 3 of these and had an enlightening answer.


----------



## leggo PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> I was hoping someone had been through like 3 of these and had an enlightening answer.


Well that's no fun. Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hahaha.  Enlightened.


----------



## Karissa

And with that....

View attachment 9411


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> Hahaha.  Enlightened.


And top! Well done.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Noice!!


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to remember spam.


----------



## Binkers41

116 more minutes spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Until?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

End day!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Not for me!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Lucky duck


----------



## leggo PE

More time for spam.


----------



## Binkers41

Fo sho end day.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

45 min for me!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammy spam.


----------



## Binkers41

Spammity spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam salad


----------



## Binkers41




----------



## leggo PE

That reminds me, friends and I had a rather pointless debate about what is considered salad the other day. Just plain salad, what does that mean to you? Our general consensus was that salad, unless prefaced by another word such as "tuna", "beet", "fruit", etc. must have a leafy green in it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> That reminds me, friends and I had a rather pointless debate about what is considered salad the other day. Just plain salad, what does that mean to you? Our general consensus was that salad, unless prefaced by another word such as "tuna", "beet", "fruit", etc. must have a leafy green in it.


Funny, friends and I had a discussion that if it had ranch on it, it was salad.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> Funny, friends and I had a discussion that if it had ranch on it, it was salad.


Opposite end of the spectrum, in a way.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> Opposite end of the spectrum, in a way.


In a big way.


----------



## Binkers41

leggo said:


> That reminds me, friends and I had a rather pointless debate about what is considered salad the other day. Just plain salad, what does that mean to you? Our general consensus was that salad, unless prefaced by another word such as "tuna", "beet", "fruit", etc. must have a leafy green in it.


I think I would agree with that.  If someone brought me a pasta salad when I said I wanted a salad, I would be sad.


----------



## leggo PE

People eat pizza with ranch on it... Is that then salad?  hmy:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> People eat pizza with ranch on it... Is that then salad?  hmy:


That was the train of thought.... and wings... and mozz sticks...


----------



## Broncineer

Binkers41 said:


> Picture of gross Spam salad


Oh dear.


----------



## leggo PE

Top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

sir-spam-a-lot


----------



## leggo PE

Madame spams a lot.


----------



## Broncineer

leggo said:


> Top.


----------



## leggo PE

Nope, I'd be a witch if anything.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

Spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spamx2


----------



## leggo PE

Spam x infinity.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM - the musical.


----------



## leggo PE

Only approximately 7 weeks til I get to see Hamilton!


----------



## Binkers41

Jealous.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> Only approximately 7 weeks til I get to see Hamilton!


LUCKY!  I sing that ish all the time.

Edidted to add :  Now I have a whole new string of spam to spam about!


----------



## leggo PE

It was stressful getting the tickets, and was a nearly whole office effort. But those of us who wanted them, ended up with them!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I could go for some Oreos, haven't had any in a while.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

Spam again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Halfway through my daily water intake spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

2 min to go spam.  platform design complete spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Is it nap time yet?


----------



## leggo PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Is it nap time yet?


Sure. Why not?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

leggo said:


> Sure. Why not?


Likely not since I am still at work for at least 30 minutes, but your approval gives me permission to nap and I will be sure to tell anyone that tries to discipline me for it that I got authoritative prior approval from the internet.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

end of day spam

not quite bottom spam


----------



## leggo PE

1500! We're 1/10th of the way there. Come on everyone, let's spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Ohh a top of page was left open for multiple minutes.


----------



## akwooly

move this along.


----------



## P-E

Along


----------



## akwooly

move it move it.


----------



## leggo PE

Daaaance the night away.


----------



## Binkers41




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I waited forever for that top of page.  Then had to pick up the minions.


----------



## leggo PE

Well, if we all try hard and work together, maybe we can get to the next top within a reasonable time frame.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Together!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Sooner rather than later.


----------



## leggo PE

Like the little engine that could.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Off to an orchestra concert.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> Off to an orchestra concert.


Good luck getting the next top then!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> Good luck getting the next top then!


No kidding.  Dosen't start till 7.


----------



## Voomie

Fixing my resume spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tuning spam.


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam for spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Binkers41

Spammity spam spam


----------



## Bot-Man

Spam to make it 22


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Intermission spam


----------



## Binkers41

That was fast spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

4th grade.  Now the 5th.


----------



## Binkers41

I suppose that makes sense


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yup.  I appreciate you all waiting for them to finish so I could spam.


----------



## Bot-Man

Spam to reach the top?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not top


----------



## Bot-Man

Wow. My connection wasn't fast enough. Loo


----------



## Binkers41

Silly connection speed spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Midspan spam


----------



## P-E

leggo said:


> Only approximately 7 weeks til I get to see Hamilton!


It was great


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P-E said:


> It was great


Hopefully pe results are in before lego sees that


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Is the assumption that scores come out at the end of May or first week of June at the earliest?


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Results come out when we reach 15k

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More spam!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Yummy spam

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

EhmayWuntee said:


> Is the assumption that scores come out at the end of May or first week of June at the earliest?


It was the Friday before Memorial Day for me.   Thought it was going to be longer.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P-E said:


> It was the Friday before Memorial Day for me.   Thought it was going to be longer.


That would be swell.


----------



## P-E

or it could be August.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P-E said:


> or it could be August.


It could be. As long as it is before the signup deadline for October.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

My birthdays in August. It would be a sweet gift to see a PASS!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Waiting that long wouldn't be a gift


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Waiting totally Sucks?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Yes I like the birthday gift idea, mine is coming up on the 19th.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I like that idea too.  Mine is Oct 27... Date of next exam.  Eeew.


----------



## knight1fox3

EhmayWuntee said:


> Well boo to that, I was hoping someone had been through like 3 of these and had an enlightening answer.


I hold the answers you seek...


----------



## P-E

Beer helps


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer helps a lot.


----------



## P-E

Yum




:bananalama: top


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My beer is a cream soda tonight . I am sucking at life.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

too early to spam


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin'


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Why up so ear 'll y?  Still sleepy.


----------



## matt267 PE

8 more weeks until results.


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> 8 more weeks until results.


Not at this rate of spamage


----------



## P-E

Matt saw his shadow


----------



## Bot-Man

Tomorrow is hump day spam


----------



## JHW 3d

I hate all you morning people spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning are for birds.  Abd they are too damn loud.


----------



## P-E

Birds?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

We live in the woods.  There are lots of loud feathered animals out there.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Better to hear birds than traffic. Enjoy the peace of the woods.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

To be fair there is traffic too.  But in the morning there are for sure birds.  We do enjoy our little bit of woods though .


----------



## Owism

i love birds in the morning. sadly the previous owner of my home cut down all the 42 trees on the lot. maybe he really didnt like the birdy sounds.


----------



## thekzieg

Keep it down, some of us are trying to sleep over here.


----------



## P-E

The birds are distracting the cats.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Some cats prefer to chase normal and ground squirrels.


----------



## knight1fox3

Plant more trees spam...


----------



## thekzieg

it's cold and rainy spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

We need to get a cat to enjoy the birds. 

Tuesday spam.


----------



## thekzieg

Not Bottom


----------



## Karissa

My weird dog likes birds

View attachment 9416


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Motivation.... where are you!?!?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Page 8 squared


----------



## thekzieg

It's too cold out spam


----------



## P-E

vhab49 said:


> Motivation.... where are you!?!?


See top of last page


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

It's still raining spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P-E said:


> See top of last page


Got it.


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

^ what she said.


----------



## Binkers41

Morning spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Not even lunch time spam

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Binkers41

Suuure wish it was Friday spam


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Day 2 of diet spam


----------



## thekzieg

carrots and hummus spam


----------



## Owism

thekzieg said:


> carrots and hummus spam


good lunch idea spam more plz


----------



## leggo PE

Good morning, spammers!


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Almonds and cheese spam


----------



## leggo PE

Tuesday spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spama lama ding dong.


----------



## matt267 PE

no results until 15k spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Keep spamming.


----------



## leggo PE

Keepin' on spamming.


----------



## Bot-Man

#22 again spam


----------



## Karissa

Top of the bottom


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## Bot-Man

Giving someone the top spot on the next page spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Nice one, @thekzieg.


----------



## Bot-Man

I really need to type faster


----------



## thekzieg

ninja style spam


----------



## Bot-Man

Was trying to do someone a solid but hunt and peck just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Karissa

you and your sneak attacks


----------



## thekzieg

sneakers gon sneak


----------



## leggo PE

Distracted spam.


----------



## P-E

Lunch


----------



## Broncineer

P-E said:


> Lunch


Spam?


----------



## leggo PE

Definitely spam.


----------



## sersmay

breakfast spam


----------



## Binkers41

Neither meal time spam


----------



## leggo PE

Almost morning snack time spam.


----------



## Karissa

Wishing my back would stop hurting spam :wacko:


----------



## leggo PE

Wondering why the spam is steady, but not fast, this morning.


----------



## thekzieg

Cause it's Tuesday.


----------



## leggo PE

That's no excuse.


----------



## thekzieg

it's AN excuse


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg said:


>


----------



## thekzieg

How do you guys remember to drink water throughout the day? I'm pretty sure I'm constantly dehydrated.


----------



## Owism

thekzieg said:


> How do you guys remember to drink water throughout the day? I'm pretty sure I'm constantly dehydrated.


youll be fine. but if you are afraid of becoming a dry sponge then keep a water bottle next to you. it increases water intake by x4 but results in more trips to the little engineers room


----------



## leggo PE

I keep a 40 oz water bottle within eyesight and reach on my desk, next to my computer monitor. I aim to drink two of those a day, and know I should be through the first one by early to mid afternoon. I feel like once you start to drink a lot of water, you can also start to tell really quickly when you are dehydrated.

I am not good at getting up to refill a cup several times, hence the large water bottle.

Even when I'm not at work, I carry it around with me. Then I have additional motivation of it being heavy to carry in a bag, so the faster I drink it, the lighter my bag gets!


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom

:B


----------



## leggo PE

Top?


----------



## Karissa

thekzieg said:


> How do you guys remember to drink water throughout the day? I'm pretty sure I'm constantly dehydrated.


I have an app to yell at me.

I didn't have an urge to drink water and even having a water bottle in front of me didn't help any. The app actually helps though


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not top


----------



## leggo PE

Former top. Now fourth.


----------



## Karissa

I'm so glad that our huge workload didn't cut into my coworkers 2 hour lunch


----------



## thekzieg

Karissa said:


> I have an app to yell at me.
> 
> I didn't have an urge to drink water and even having a water bottle in front of me didn't help any. The app actually helps though


I had an app. It annoyed me. I deleted it.


----------



## Broncineer

thekzieg said:


> How do you guys remember to drink water throughout the day? I'm pretty sure I'm constantly dehydrated.


For years, I sat in a cube farm with a water jug at the end of the main aisle. Just became habit, even though I'm no longer there.


----------



## Karissa

thekzieg said:


> I had an app. It annoyed me. I deleted it.


you mean it did its job   

I tried a few before I found one that I liked that isn't annoying


----------



## leggo PE

All American Spam.


----------



## Broncineer

Homemade meatballs and pasta for lunch spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

@Broncineer, if you want to spam, you need a profile pic.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BBQ for lunch spam.


----------



## P-E

Free lunch


----------



## thekzieg

There's no such thing as free lunch spam.


----------



## Dleg

Greetings!


----------



## leggo PE

Hi @Dleg! Spam!


----------



## P-E

Dleg said:


> Greetings!


On On


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BBQ lunch is free lunch spam...


----------



## P-E

The spam is free


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## thekzieg

Psych!


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg said:


> Psych!


I was tricked!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not bottom


----------



## leggo PE

Also not bottom.


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom

:B


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

next


----------



## leggo PE

Real Top!


----------



## thekzieg

vhab snaked your spot!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tha's right.  Sorry.  Not sorry.


----------



## leggo PE

Fail! Time to get to work and attempt to successfully spam again later.


----------



## thekzieg

good luck!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

"working" through my lunch today.


----------



## NJmike PE

Owism said:


> Wow im actually putting an effort and still no top ten


FYI, second place is just first loser


----------



## P-E

Post


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

After lunch nap spam

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

post modern


----------



## Owism

peanuts and banana


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Extra large steak for free lunch today


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

et to much for lunch spam.


----------



## Broncineer

They told me to upload a picture spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

^ Preferably one in color


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Broncineer said:


> They told me to upload a picture spam.


Photo make everything better,


----------



## Broncineer

EhmayWuntee said:


> ^ Preferably one in color


White is a color!


----------



## Owism

picture is worth 1000 words


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

data:image/png;base64,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

I'm slow today.  Took me a bit to get this. That is NOT what I thought it was initially.


----------



## Binkers41

Me too.  The vacuums look a bit like candles, though, so that may have contributed to the confusion.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Broncineer said:


> White is a color!


Debatable and I would imagine the general public doesn't list white or black as a color if I asked them to name me 20 colors.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Binkers41 said:


> Me too.  The vacuums look a bit like candles, though, so that may have contributed to the confusion.


I thought they were prosthetic arms giving the middle finger.  I think I need a nap, or a beer, or both.


----------



## Binkers41

vhab49 said:


> I thought they were prosthetic arms giving the middle finger.  I think I need a nap, or a beer, or both.


Hah.  Or that.  Both is probably the way to go.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Debatable and I would imagine the general public doesn't list white or black as a color if I asked them to name me 20 colors.


http://education.seattlepi.com/not-list-black-white-colors-physics-3426.html

Visible light, radio waves, x-rays and other types of radiation are all part of the electromagnetic spectrum. Visible light is electromagnetic radiation with wavelengths ranging from roughly 400 and 700 nanometers. In physics, a color is visible light with a specific wavelength. Black and white are not colors because they do not have specific wavelengths. Instead, white light contains all wavelengths of visible light. Black, on the other hand, is the absence of visible light.



Binkers41 said:


> Hah.  Or that.  Both is probably the way to go.


I agree.  I think I shall do that.  Once this day is over.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> How do you guys remember to drink water throughout the day? I'm pretty sure I'm constantly dehydrated.


Same here. Too busy for water.  But coffee is a form of water, is it not? As is beer? :dunno:



Dleg said:


> Greetings!


Hey! Get back to work! ldman:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

That was a really long time for top spam.


----------



## partypants

thekzieg said:


> How do you guys remember to drink water throughout the day? I'm pretty sure I'm constantly dehydrated.


Water...a topic to bring an introvert out of lurkdom?  yup

So, I used to keep track on my white board.  Every time I drank a glass of water (a regular sized glass) I would give myself a tick mark.  It was pretty satisfying ticking away.  I would try to get to eight which I had always heard to be the standard for how much water you should drink.

But then I did the research on where that "eight glasses of water" came from (cause nerd), and it turns out that the people who came up with that number forgot to account for a few things.  1) A lot of the food we have contains water 2) A lot of the drinks we drink-that aren't water-also contain a lot of water.  An example of 2) would be coffee.  Even after the diuretic effects are taken into account 1 cup of coffee = .75 cups of water.

TLR - give yourself a break, you're probably drinking enough if you drink when you're thirsty


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

partypants said:


> Even after the diuretic effects are taken into account 1 cup of coffee = .75 cups of water.


So I drink like 4 cups of water right there.


----------



## partypants

vhab49 said:


> So I drink like 4 cups of water right there.


Beer counts too!


----------



## Owism

we are bred for consumerism. you can survive without breakfast or lunch (pick one) 

you can survive on one glass of water a day

you can survive on 2 pairs of clothes

you can still live in your parents basement

if everyone did that, a lot of industries would collapse.  :true:


----------



## Owism

ok ok .. and some parents might get upset...


----------



## thekzieg

Survival isn't really the minimum standard I'm hoping to achieve.


----------



## leggo PE

It's almost lunch time!


----------



## partypants

Sounds like we need some more water truth bombs...


----------



## thekzieg

Fact: All water contains dihydrogenoxide, a chemical found in all liquid cleaning supplies.


----------



## leggo PE

Fact: I like water.


----------



## Binkers41

Hah.  Good truths.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Owism said:


> you can still live in your parents basement


My parents don't have a basement.  And there are a lot of spiders in the crawl space.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Add some MIO or other water flavoring if plain water is a bit boring to drink after awhile.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My issue is I don't like warmish water.  Then I forget to get more.


----------



## Binkers41

I'm just too lazy to fill up the water bottle.  The drinking fountain is outside of the "secured area"


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

The coffee pot is closer.     By about 8 feet.


----------



## leggo PE

Water is what I drink the most of by far.


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo said:


> Fact: I like water *beer*.


Fixt.



EhmayWuntee said:


> Add some MIO or other water flavoring if plain water is a bit boring to drink after awhile.


Yes, so one gets brain cancer from the Aspartame. :thumbs:



leggo said:


> Water *Beer* is what I drink the most of by far.


Fixt again.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I need to drink more water.  My kid needs to drink more water.  My plant needs to drink more water.


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Fixt.
> 
> Fixt again.


Haha! Thanks.


----------



## thekzieg

honey nut cheerio spam


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> I need to drink more water.  My kid needs to drink more water.  My plant needs to drink more water.


Your mom needs to drink more water.


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg said:


> honey nut cheerio spam


I love honey nut Cheerios!

Bottom.


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

First loser!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Your mom needs to drink more water.


This is the truth.


----------



## leggo PE

Uninspired spam.


----------



## partypants

vhab49 said:


> I need to drink more water.  My kid needs to drink more water.  My plant needs to drink more water.


----------



## knight1fox3

Inspiring spam


----------



## leggo PE

Inspired spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spired spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tired spam


----------



## leggo PE

Expired spam (ew).


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> Expired spam (ew).


How does one tell?

sprayed spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Yes, so one gets brain cancer from the Aspartame. :thumbs:


Has cancer ever been officially linked to aspartame?

Either way, according to a bottle of Dasani Drops I have, it doesn't have aspartame so you are safe!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no bueno


----------



## leggo PE

No Bono?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Cina-bono?


----------



## Binkers41

Misc. spam


----------



## knight1fox3

EhmayWuntee said:


> Has cancer ever been officially linked to aspartame?
> 
> Either way, according to a bottle of Dasani Drops I have, it doesn't have aspartame so you are safe!


Yes there has.

Also Sucralose = Aspartame = not safe


----------



## leggo PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Cina-bono?


Did someone say cinnabons??


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo said:


> Did someone say cinnabons??


No. Now get back to work! ldman:


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> No. Now get back to work! ldman:


Now now, let's not go ordering others around. I do what I want! Which is spam, and read up on some hanging partition product info for a little design while I'm at it.


----------



## Ble_PE

Not having much motivation right now.


----------



## Binkers41

Why is it still cloudy outside??


----------



## knight1fox3

This just in........spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Binkers41 said:


> Why is it still cloudy outside??


Spam showers


----------



## Binkers41

Perhaps.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

of course


----------



## Binkers41

Doh not top


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

3rd is the new top.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Binkers41

That actually looks appealing right now.


----------



## thekzieg

I need 5 naps right now.


----------



## Binkers41

thekzieg said:


> I need 5 naps right now.


That's a rather specific number.


----------



## leggo PE

Why not just 1 long nap?


----------



## P-E

On train


----------



## leggo PE

On chair.


----------



## Binkers41

On fourth floor.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

On second floor.

Crap it is 4:20, and I have gotten nothing done this week.


----------



## Binkers41

vhab49 said:


> On second floor.
> 
> Crap it is 4:20, and I have gotten nothing done this week.


I don't know, my compute clock says 3:19...


----------



## P-E

Nope 5:22


----------



## ruggercsc

In Hotel Room.


----------



## thekzieg

5 naps. Because I said so.


----------



## leggo PE

No, 2:25.


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting close to lunch time!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ble_PE said:


> Getting close to lunch time!


You are always behind!


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> I need 5 naps right now.


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

^ pretty fancy kitchen wall/back splash.


----------



## knight1fox3

There are people that don't have fancy kitchen back splashes??? :dunno:


----------



## thekzieg

That was my old Laguna Beach apartment. It was a real dump.


----------



## Binkers41

Yes.  Hopefully I will fix it this summer, but as of right now I am one of those people.


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Was hoping to get the new and highly sought after 3rd position, but I am done for the day and heading home, so I will give it to someone else.


----------



## Binkers41

Mine!!


----------



## J_MEC

J_MEC said:


> Waiting on results is harder than I thought it would be... I feel the need to contribute to the spam...
> 
> Went hiking yesterday with a friend and his dog. The dog hurt his paw on the hike. We took turns fireman carrying him back to the car.
> 
> Drank a good amount of beer after that.


Just saw the dog. He is feeling much better and was running around even!


----------



## leggo PE

J_MEC said:


> Just saw the dog. He is feeling much better and was running around even!


Glad to hear it!


----------



## Ble_PE

Just finishing up lunch. Now counting down the minutes until quittin' time.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

J_MEC said:


> Just saw the dog. He is feeling much better and was running around even!


Excellent


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## Karissa

knight1fox3 said:


> Yes there has.
> 
> Also Sucralose = Aspartame = not safe


Aspartame = inflamed throat = difficulty breathing

Lesson learned, I'm allergic to it


----------



## sersmay

complaining it's hot spam


----------



## Karissa

J_MEC said:


> Just saw the dog. He is feeling much better and was running around even!


He prolly faked it so he could get carried


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I do it all the time


----------



## Ble_PE

So, how much longer until quittin' time?


----------



## leggo PE

No longer for me! Later spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mid-afternoon spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam spam spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

End of the day spam

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam and eggs!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I've been home for hours already!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

One more show before bed.


----------



## Owism

good morning


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning


----------



## matt267 PE

would


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Hump day spam


----------



## Karissa

How is it only Wed?

TOP :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1 hour down, only 7 more to go!


----------



## J_MEC

vhab49 said:


> 1 hour down, only 7 more to go!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

J_MEC said:


> View attachment 9421


Haha!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

My day just started


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

2 hours down!


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## thekzieg

Yesterday was my Monday and tomorrow is my Friday spam


----------



## Binkers41

thekzieg said:


> Yesterday was my Monday and tomorrow is my Friday spam


What is this madness?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

thekzieg said:


> Yesterday was my Monday and tomorrow is my Friday spam


So today is still sort of your Wednesday since its the middle of the week!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Free lunch day!


----------



## thekzieg

Binkers41 said:


> What is this madness?


This madness is what happens when you're a consultant and your client doesn't have full time work for you.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thekzieg said:


> This madness is what happens when you're a consultant and your client doesn't have full time work for you.


I'll have what she's having.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Cinco de Mayo is coming up!


----------



## Binkers41

thekzieg said:


> This madness is what happens when you're a consultant and your client doesn't have full time work for you.


Well that makes sense.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Cinco de Mayo is coming up!


We are having an office piñata on Friday... I'm so excited.


----------



## leggo PE

Slow ride to work this morning spam.


----------



## thekzieg

need more coffee spam


----------



## leggo PE

Bottom!


----------



## Binkers41

Drafting without computers sucks spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Binkers41 said:


> Drafting without computers sucks spam.


That is called architectural sketching.


----------



## leggo PE

leggo said:


> Bottom!


Wait, oops, not!


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Can I get a top??????


----------



## Bot-Man

I can spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

nope

Nope.

Lunchtime!


----------



## Binkers41

vhab49 said:


> That is called architectural sketching.


And *that* is called straight up drawing.  What I'm doing is not as fun as that.  And maybe top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Binkers41 said:


> And *that* is called straight up drawing.  What I'm doing is not as fun as that.  And maybe top.




I see.

Third top


----------



## Binkers41

Fourth top


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

5th top - bottom of top fifth?


----------



## Owism

vhab49 said:


> We are having an office piñata on Friday... I'm so excited.


fun. we are only having salsa and dip.


----------



## NJmike PE

vhab49 said:


> We are having an office piñata on Friday... I'm so excited.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm going camping! And have a bag of limes and a full bottle of tequila ready for it.


----------



## Karissa

That sounds like my kind of weekend


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Man we aren't doing anything at work...guess I could go to Taco Bell for lunch


----------



## Owism

fire sauce


----------



## leggo PE

I am not embarrassed to admit that I have about 4 or 5 different types of hot sauces in my fridge!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not sure why you would be!


----------



## leggo PE

Eep gotta up my water intake this morning!


----------



## knight1fox3

Lunch spam.


----------



## Binkers41

Jbone27 said:


> Man we aren't doing anything at work...guess I could go to Taco Bell for lunch


Good plan.


----------



## User1

YO


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

> 1 hour ago, NJmike PE said:



Everyday is Hawaiian shirt day here.


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg said:


>


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Birdie!


----------



## leggo PE

It was about time.


----------



## knight1fox3

There is no time, only spam.


----------



## leggo PE

I spameth.


----------



## Ble_PE

There's almost as much spam here as there is in my local supermarket. Almost.


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Spam is all relative


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Second spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Second loser!


----------



## NJmike PE

Top ten


*vhab49 *288 posts

*leggo *257 posts

*thekzieg *190 posts

*EhmayWuntee *126 posts

*Binkers41*120 posts

*Karissa *101 posts

*knight1fox3 *84 posts

*P-E *82 posts

*matt267 PE *79 posts

*ruggercsc *60 posts


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Back from a good lunch, time to get some work done before nap time kicks in.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's like the n00bs don't want their results.


----------



## User1

I'm losing


----------



## matt267 PE

You're not even in the top 10!!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I'm likely in the wrong here with this opinion compared to the board's intended purpose, but semi-decent content and quality is more valuable than piling on countless posts of true spam so the numbers don't mean as much.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> It's like the n00bs don't want their results.


I do I do.... but there is only so much I can do!


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> You're not even in the top 10!!


i knowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwa

i've been moving and un packing and commuting and crying inside


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie_PE said:


> i knowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwa
> 
> i've been moving and un packing and commuting and crying inside


Don't cry. At least you're not waiting for exam results.

Oh wait, you are......


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## matt267 PE

fence


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> 4 minutes ago, thejulie_PE said: i knowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwa i've been moving and un packing and commuting and crying inside
> 
> 
> 
> Don't cry. At least you're not waiting for exam results.Oh wait, you are......
Click to expand...

I am?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

thejulie_PE said:


> I am?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I guess not. I thought you took the SE exam. All well. Nope. You're not. See, no reason to cry.


----------



## Binkers41

Yay!  Top half!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sad Panda.


----------



## Owism

Im not top ten and Im trying. this means I dont have enough free time. This calls for more hawaiian shirt days and life balance


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> I guess not. I thought you took the SE exam. All well. Nope. You're not. See, no reason to cry.


haha no. not yet. probably at least a year out on that. too much going on to study, especially for someone who doesn't study well. lol!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's nice to be a PE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> haha no. not yet. probably at least a year out on that. too much going on to study, especially for someone who doesn't study well. lol!


I live in fear for my family when it comes time to study for that one.


----------



## Owism

matt267 PE said:


> It's nice to be a PE.


oh the dreams.. wish i dont fail... ekh


----------



## matt267 PE

Owism said:


> oh the dreams.. wish i dont fail... ekh


You'll know in about 8 more weeks.


----------



## Owism

matt267 PE said:


> You'll know in about 8 more weeks.


Expecting 23 days


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> You'll know in about 8 more weeks months.


Fixt


----------



## Owism

Karissa said:


> Fixt


sarcasm


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Owism

vhab49 said:


>


not yet. no results yet


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Owism

I'll stick to the latter


----------



## leggo PE

Almost lunch time!


----------



## Owism

almost time to go home


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Lost in bags tournament.  Sad.


----------



## Karissa

just finished afternoon snack


----------



## akwooly

morning snack


----------



## apford

Just watched a fox eat most of a woodchuck outside my office window for the last hour. Highlight of my year so far.


----------



## akwooly

nice, the other day i saw a fox carrying a dead bunny while on my morning run.


----------



## Karissa

I don't get a window at work


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I made my own window with the help of a picture that kind of looks like it is viewing outside.


----------



## Binkers41

Sometimes I see people doing shady things in the alley outside my window.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

There is a hotel outside my window.  Don't EVER look directly in the windows.  You can not see what you just saw.


----------



## thekzieg

I can see into my neighbors apartment from my office. The blinds are always closed.


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam x2.


----------



## thekzieg

spam spam spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam^4.


----------



## Binkers41

spammage


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

getting close to the end of the day spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Top!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NIce!  Working!  Booo!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Yes, 3rd!


----------



## Ble_PE

Barely mid-morning spam.


----------



## User1

i need to go to the chiro but i have no tiiiime


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Apple fecking crisp.  Right now, I feel appreciated.  And chubby.


----------



## P-E

leggo said:


> I am not embarrassed to admit that I have about 4 or 5 different types of hot sauces in my fridge!


Except that is only what's in the fridge.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thejulie_PE said:


> i need to go to the chiro but i have no tiiiime


Me too. And I have  a new one who is fantastic, and you can get a 1hr massage prior.


----------



## User1

vhab49 said:


> Me too. And I have  a new one who is fantastic, and you can get a 1hr massage prior.


ooo fancy. mine is amazing and only like 6 blocks away. but ughhhhh so much to do. and they're getting a new massage person so that will be nice.


----------



## Master slacker

knight1fox3 said:


> Post toasties! @Master slacker


F-ing A


----------



## leggo PE

P-E said:


> Except that is only what's in the fridge.


Haha, sometimes I wish it was! Usually, our fridge has too much stuff in it.


----------



## Master slacker

chalupa


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> Haha, sometimes I wish it was! Usually, our fridge has too much stuff in it.


I thought he meant that wasn't counting the 8 kinds that Aren't in the fridge.


----------



## Master slacker

montana soup is best served under the taco treats


----------



## Dleg

Greetings!


----------



## Master slacker

konichiwa bitches


----------



## akwooly

Master slacker said:


> konichiwa bitches


woo what up


----------



## Binkers41

One more hour spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Under 1 hour to go.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Afternoon snack spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Heading home and it's been raining hard!


----------



## leggo PE

Almost bottom.


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam post.


----------



## Binkers41

Finally time to leave!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Anybody seen my motivation?


----------



## Voomie

Ble_PE said:


> Anybody seen my motivation?


It's right next to the spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Spammy spammy spam.


----------



## leggo PE

End of day spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting on quittin' time spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Its come and gone.


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam post.


----------



## P-E

Owism said:


> Expecting 23 days


Boy or girl?


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting closer to quittin' time!


----------



## P-E

Almost beer time


----------



## Ble_PE

P-E said:


> Almost beer time


----------



## P-E

That looks phalic.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Stocked up on wine for the weekend.  15% off 6 bottles so I got 12


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Closing in on 2000 already I see


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yes.  That should be doable tomorrow.


----------



## P-E

Had some Hill Farmstead, yum.


----------



## JHW 3d

My mentor just retired today. Man, I got a ways to go before I can start to think about that.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Supe

Burner


----------



## P-E

Oven


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Seriously with the early already.


----------



## P-E

Nearly lunchtime


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Office management is making the minions breakfast this morning.


----------



## P-E

We never get breakfast


----------



## Supe

Spamming starts at 0600 here.


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not top


----------



## thekzieg

I just found out that in Wisconsin 20 oz is the normal size for coffee.  :dunno:


----------



## apford

Can't believe its only 9am spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I can't believe it is only 8 am spam


----------



## Master slacker

i can't believe it's not butter


----------



## Binkers41

Gross


----------



## Master slacker

Miss Suzy is an awesome book.


----------



## apford

Is it just me, or does he look like Vigo the Carpathian


----------



## Master slacker

Vigo must be a dreamboat too, huh?


----------



## apford

Well, in the slash fic I've been writing....


----------



## Master slacker

Is Slash still alive?


----------



## apford

Him and Buckethead are chilling with bigfoot in the mountains of the pacific northwest last I heard


----------



## Master slacker

"Bilbo Baggins" and "dildo dagger" have the same number of syllables.  Coincidence?


----------



## knight1fox3

JHW 3d said:


> My mentor just retired today. Man, I got a ways to go before I can start to think about that.


Not if you supplement your income and make smart investments. :thumbs:



thekzieg said:


> I just found out that in Wisconsin 20 oz is the normal size for coffee *beer*.  :dunno:


Fixt.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Master slacker said:


> "Bilbo Baggins" and "dildo dagger" have the same number of syllables.  Coincidence?


The alliteration of this is nice.  A+


----------



## knight1fox3

Are we there yet spam?


----------



## Binkers41

Morning spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thekzieg said:


> I just found out that in Wisconsin 20 oz is the normal size for coffee.  :dunno:






knight1fox3 said:


> I just found out that in Wisconsin 20 oz is the normal size for coffee *beer*.  :dunno:
> 
> Fixt.


I dunno, that is a pretty small beer.


----------



## Apothe

CA IS OUT CHECK NCEES


----------



## JHW 3d

Headed to Wisconsin next week. Pabst on tap. :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3

JHW 3d said:


> Headed to Wisconsin next week. Pabst on tap. :thumbs:


Where about?


----------



## JHW 3d

knight1fox3 said:


> 5 minutes ago, JHW 3d said: Headed to Wisconsin next week. Pabst on tap. :thumbs:
> 
> 
> 
> Where about?
Click to expand...

Inspection at vendor in Green Bay.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ate to much breakfast spam.  Feeling very sleepy.


----------



## User1

Master slacker said:


> i can't believe it's not butter


i like...can't stop looking at this. and not because i enjoy it. idk. i just...can't stop.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

haha


----------



## matt267 PE

Apothe said:


> CA IS OUT CHECK NCEES
> 
> View attachment 9433


Fake.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> Fake.


NO IT'S SO REAL

YOU ARE JUST A TROLL!


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Binkers41




----------



## P-E

Calamari


----------



## leggo PE

Good morning, spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Calamari


That's the official appetizer of RI.

https://statesymbolsusa.org/symbol-official-item/rhode-island/food-agriculture/calamari


----------



## Master slacker

You know what they call a penis in Kentucky?

Penis.


----------



## leggo PE

Apothe said:


> CA IS OUT CHECK NCEES
> 
> View attachment 9433


Hey, we took it in the same place!


----------



## Master slacker

in the butt?  :huh:


----------



## User1

oh.


----------



## leggo PE

Master slacker said:


> in the butt?  :huh:


I hope not.


----------



## Master slacker

Where do you hope it was taken?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Woah!


----------



## rncole P.E.

Master slacker said:


> in the butt?  :huh:


What What?


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I feel like this thread has turned a page today.


----------



## Master slacker

Ble_PE said:


> Mornin'!


wood


----------



## P-E

Does she have the wooden eye?

Yes, she has the wooden eye.

wooden eye?

yes I wood!


----------



## Master slacker

10 When the nachos don't quite taste right

20 Try one more just to be sure

30 Goto 10


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## JHW 3d

Pre.


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom

:B


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP


----------



## leggo PE

First loser!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Second loser!


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg said:


>


----------



## Ble_PE

Have an eye doctor appointment this morning.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ble_PE said:


> Have an eye doctor appointment this morning.


I have 20-15 vision.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> I have 20-15 vision.


Lucky!


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> I have 20-15 vision.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not lucky, I paid a lot of money for it. 

And, how did you know I was special?  My mom always told me that!


----------



## Ble_PE

Time to go.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ble_PE said:


> Time to go.


Hope you pass!


----------



## Master slacker

Post Toasties!


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> Not lucky, I paid a lot of money for it.


Oh, then I retract my prior statement. You are not lucky.


----------



## Master slacker

library


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> Oh, then I retract my prior statement. You are not lucky.


It was very strange the first few days, I'd wake up in the middle of the night and open my eyes and be able to see things.  Which would then wake my brain up  and I'd just be up.  I eventually learned to just keep my eyes shut I guess, or got used to.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> It was very strange the first few days, I'd wake up in the middle of the night and open my eyes and be able to see things.  Which would then wake my brain up  and I'd just be up.  I eventually learned to just keep my eyes shut I guess, or got used to.


That would be weird. I get slightly disoriented every time I have either purposely, or accidentally, slept with my contacts in. When I open my eyes, I'm just like, "hey! I can see!" But then I quickly become, "aaahhhhh dry eyes! Where are my eye drops?!"


----------



## Master slacker

green tea


----------



## knight1fox3

green spam


----------



## Civil By Day

I had horrible vision too! Even paying the extra to thin my lenses, they were obviously bad... It was very obvious in my early life that I had no choice but to be a nerd. I paid a whole lot of money for new eyes a few years ago and now I have 20/15. But sadly, there is comfort in not seeing things. Or waking up in the middle of the night and swearing there is a giant black fuzzy animal in my room that is actually just a cardigan I had thrown on the floor. Now I can't let my eyes wander around at night to try to bore myself into falling asleep, I just have to close them and wait. Blessings and curses, ya know....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BINGO!


----------



## Master slacker

spammy spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

slammy spam


----------



## Master slacker

MONSTER JAM SPAM!


----------



## User1

WAIT, YOU CAN BUY NEW EYES?


----------



## Binkers41

Civil By Day said:


> It was very obvious in my early life that I had no choice but to be a nerd.


LOL!  Me too, but for other reasons...


----------



## Master slacker

curtain rods

edit: Toppity-ass TOP, yo!


----------



## Binkers41

Pshsh people and their edit abilities.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Third top?


----------



## Master slacker

first


----------



## matt267 PE

poop


----------



## Master slacker

of the day


----------



## Binkers41

Food time almost.


----------



## Master slacker

time to rock out to Stabbing Westward


----------



## matt267 PE

about time this thread got past 2k.


----------



## Master slacker

y2k


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Master slacker said:


> y2k


ynot2k?


----------



## Master slacker

when the time is right


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Master slacker

What's the matter with this thing? What's all this churning and bubbling? You call that a radar screen?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

First time posting today, I'm behind.


----------



## Master slacker

and only 161 total posts.  Get to it, man!


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## Master slacker

Whoa, Black Betty, spam-ba-lam
Whoa, Black Betty, spam-ba-lam
Black Betty had a child, spam-ba-lam
The damn thing gone wild, spam-ba-lam
Said it weren't none of mine, spam-ba-lam
The damn thing gone blind, spam-ba-lam
I said oh, Black Betty, spam-ba-lam
Whoa, Black Betty, spam-ba-lam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Yea, I will have to try harder, except I am not a fan of the literal "spam" post, it has to attempt to have some content.


----------



## Master slacker

content


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I suppose I could get into random images...






800 × 400 - stepupandlive.wordpress.com


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

me this week.


----------



## Binkers41




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Binkers41 said:


>


That too. Now:


----------



## Binkers41

AWWWWWWW!!!!


----------



## Apothe

leggo said:


> Hey, we took it in the same place!


Were you in sequoia hall?  Those damn chairs were too short lol, I had to sit on the edge the entire 8 hours


----------



## leggo PE

Apothe said:


> Were you in sequoia hall?  Those damn chairs were too short lol, I had to sit on the edge the entire 8 hours


Nope, I was in Cypress. I had to sit on the front of the chair more, too! But I think it was because the seat of the chairs sloped backwards, which is kind of weird to begin with, in my opinion.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.




----------



## Apothe

leggo said:


> Nope, I was in Cypress. I had to sit on the front of the chair more, too! But I think it was because the seat of the chairs sloped backwards, which is kind of weird to begin with, in my opinion.


true, my back still remembers sitting in it lol

I hope CA results are actually out soon im dying from the waiting and we still got 25-30 days to go


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Ble_PE

Waiting on lunchtime post.


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cupcakes in the office!  Whooo!


----------



## Binkers41

vhab49 said:


>


Hah.


----------



## Master slacker

Binkers41 said:


>


NSFW?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

TNSFW


----------



## Master slacker

That little hamster must've had too much to drink during Spring Break.  Taking it with no regrets


----------



## Binkers41

That was me with my BLT at lunch.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

^ Broken


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Master slacker

i concur


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

IM LOST


----------



## Master slacker

why didn't you concur?


----------



## leggo PE

Top!


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> What's the matter with this thing? What's all this churning and bubbling? You call that a radar screen?


No sir, we call it.........MR COFFEE!!!


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting hungry...


----------



## knight1fox3

spam


----------



## Ble_PE

^I could go for some spam musubi right now.


----------



## Binkers41

Afternoon spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Enough of this working spam. I'm out.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.




----------



## Ble_PE

^That's the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

According to Happy Feet, all penguins seem pretty cute and playful so he must be smiling for the camera.


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting ready for lunch spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Ble_PE said:


> Getting ready for lunch spam!


That's way late...


----------



## knight1fox3

Binkers41 said:


> That's way late...


Do we have to go over this again? Ble is one of our tropical residents. :thumbs:


----------



## Ble_PE

Like kf said, not everyone lives on the mainland...


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Well maybe you should plan your day around CST even if it means waking up in the middle of the night to eat a meal.


----------



## Ble_PE

Slow day.


----------



## thekzieg

Having a spotted cow at MKE.


----------



## Ble_PE

Dang, you must be hungry.


----------



## thekzieg

It's a Wisconsin beer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What did I miss??


----------



## Ble_PE

It's a joke.


----------



## leggo PE

SPAM.


----------



## P-E

Maps


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting closer to quittin' time!


----------



## Bot-Man

Top spam?


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost time to go home!!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Leave already!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Watching Star Wars spam

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## trackerjacker

MAPS SPAM

(see what I did there)


----------



## envirotex

Ship Wreck PE said:


> What did I miss??


There was a test.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A big one.


----------



## thekzieg

Minneapolis layover spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

One more day


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> Morning!


Boner


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Starving.


----------



## P-E

For a beer


----------



## MetsFan

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

MetsFan said:


> Is it 5 o'clock yet?


it is somewhere.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

envirotex said:


> 2 hours ago, Ship Wreck PE said: What did I miss??
> 
> 
> 
> There was a test.
Click to expand...

Was it a hard test?


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> Having a spotted cow at MKE.


WHAT?! AND YOU DIDN'T TEXT ME?! That's like 10 min. from my house. Where are you headed?


----------



## Jbone27 PE

site inspection spam


----------



## RockyTop PE

6 hours and 40 minutes until happy hour!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...oMKHffHD-wQMwhLKAYwBg&amp;iact=mrc&amp;uact=8


----------



## Binkers41

Morning spam.


----------



## J_MEC

Attending a horrific meeting with company executives spam


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Cruisin down the street in my 64' spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Are margaritas allowed in the work place?


----------



## MetsFan

Jbone27 said:


> Cruisin down the street in my 64' spam


:dunno:


----------



## Jbone27 PE

MetsFan said:


> :dunno:


  exactly. 007 Goldeneye all day


----------



## leggo PE

Friday morning spam.


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Almost lunch spam...tacos


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Are margaritas allowed in the work place?


Well, there are tiny bottles of booze in the piñata we are having later in the office.


----------



## Jbone27 PE

Client: "Why are all my plan sets covered with salt and smell like Jimmy Buffet?"


----------



## Voomie

Lunchtime spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> Well, there are tiny bottles of booze in the piñata we are having later in the office.


Nips!


----------



## Karissa

I need a margarita right now


----------



## leggo PE

Random spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Well thought out spam?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

HR manager just came in for a meeting.  Now a little concerned about tiny bottles of booze sitting at my desk.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam board is going slowly today...


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Your alcohol problem is that work interferes with your drinking.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sorry, have 100 things going on today and have been running around like mad crazy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Your alcohol problem is that work interferes with your drinking.


Agreed.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> Sorry, have 100 things going on today and have been running around like mad crazy.


No apologies needed! It was just an observation.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.




----------



## ruggercsc

I have not spammed in 15 pages.  What the H#!! is wrong with me.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ruggercsc said:


> I have not spammed in 15 pages.  What the H#!! is wrong with me.


Work?


----------



## Karissa

My plans for later tonight

View attachment 9442


----------



## ruggercsc

vhab49 said:


> Work?


True.  Over-budget Project that needs to get back in the box, an internal candidate for a an advertised project just dropped out (now back to sqaure one), drainage problems on multiple sites (why does heavy rain always do that), behind getting Change Orders out.  Typical Friday.

Should I grab that Gluten Free beer leftover from some social function I missed in the back of the fridge?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ruggercsc said:


> True.  Over-budget Project that needs to get back in the box, an internal candidate for a an advertised project just dropped out (now back to sqaure one), drainage problems on multiple sites (why does heavy rain always do that), behind getting Change Orders out.  Typical Friday.
> 
> Should I grab that Gluten Free beer leftover from some social function I missed in the back of the fridge?


I think that sounds like a fantastic plan.


----------



## leggo PE

Four hours to go... But at least it's lunch time!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Gotta leave early to buy taco fixings.


----------



## leggo PE

Gonna be leaving early to go camping!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Fun!


----------



## knight1fox3

50+ hours in spam. I'm out.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Trying to finagle my timesheet to 40 spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

3pm Friday = Quittin' Time!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Didn't come in until 10.  Not quitting time!


----------



## Binkers41

Not even close to quitting time.


----------



## Apothe

off to happy hour in a few min

no deadlines or angry clients today


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Apothe said:


> off to happy hour in a few min
> 
> no deadlines or angry clients today


Lucky you - I have both!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Just bought 6 limes, that should make a fairly decent sized margarita!


----------



## J_MEC

Spamming because it has been two weeks since we finished the exam and we still have likely anywhere from 3-8 weeks till we get results.


----------



## Ble_PE

Aloha!


----------



## JHW 3d

EhmayWuntee said:


> Just bought 6 limes, that should make a fairly decent sized margarita!


I wonder what Tila Tequila is doing right now


----------



## leggo PE

The office pushup challenge is getting legit. Today, I maxed out at 120 over five sets, with two minutes' rest in between. My arms feel like jello. Thankfully, it doesn't take much to type or use a mouse, and my fingers still function!


----------



## ruggercsc

JHW 3d said:


> I wonder who Tila Tequila is doing right now


Fixt


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Home at last!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## JHW 3d

Ble_PE said:


> Lunchtime!


You must be on island time!


----------



## Ble_PE

It's about damn time that somebody else posted in here, I'm getting bored!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Et my tacos.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.




----------



## Ble_PE

Waitin' on the weekend!


----------



## Binkers41

Woohoo fireball and coke time!


----------



## Ble_PE

Binkers41 said:


> Woohoo fireball and coke time!


Yuck. No more fireball for me after that one new year's eve...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Had my bottle of wine.


----------



## Binkers41

Ble_PE said:


> Yuck. No more fireball for me after that one new year's eve...


Fair enough. I'm the same way with Captain Morgan's...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My no go is vodka.


----------



## NJmike PE

Vodka sounds good right now

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine is making me sleepy.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I just juiced 4 limes (a bit over 2 shots), added 5 shots of Olmeca Altos Tequila, 2 shots of Triple Sec, and of course shaken (not stirred  ) to create a perfect Cinco de Mayo celebration.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I have limes.  No tequila tho.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

That is considered under prepared.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Got to sleep in a bit!  Lovely chilly morning in my little piece of paradise.


----------



## knight1fox3

Breakfast time! Turkey bacon!


----------



## TWJ PE

Welcome back to the spamming spam.


----------



## Bot-Man

Sleeping in on Saturday rocks spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Steak and eggs spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Trying to dry out from all this freakin' rain spam.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## JHW 3d

Morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Slow spam day


----------



## Bot-Man

Lazy rainy Saturday spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cleaning house spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

FYI, its the weekend.


----------



## P-E

Camp weekend


----------



## Voomie

Heading to dinner with friends spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

This is glorious. Smoked and now bbq ribs





Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

^ those do look very good.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Better than soup


----------



## Voomie

Drinking coffee

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

knight1fox3 said:


> 14 hours ago, thekzieg said: Having a spotted cow at MKE.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?! AND YOU DIDN'T TEXT ME?! That's like 10 min. from my house. Where are you headed?
Click to expand...

I had a spotted cow at the "safe house" last week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Headache


----------



## akwooly

Need food


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Ate food.


----------



## akwooly

I ate food. Now I drink beer.


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> WHAT?! AND YOU DIDN'T TEXT ME?! That's like 10 min. from my house. Where are you headed?


I know, I'm the worst. We went to Spokane for a quick weekend.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ship Wreck PE said:


> 14 hours ago, thekzieg said: Having a spotted cow at MKE.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?! AND YOU DIDN'T TEXT ME?! That's like 10 min. from my house. Where are you headed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a spotted cow at the "safe house" last week.
Click to expand...

And you're fired too for not letting me know! &gt;.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bedtime !


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

knight1fox3 said:


> 14 hours ago, thekzieg said: Having a spotted cow at MKE.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?! AND YOU DIDN'T TEXT ME?! That's like 10 min. from my house. Where are you headed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a spotted cow at the "safe house" last week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're fired too for not letting me know! &gt;.
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You are fired too!!


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Tiffany 1 - Vegas 0?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

Sunday morning spam


----------



## akwooly

Plans for the day: brunch and getting boaty McBoat face out on the river.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Not me

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Sunday bum day


----------



## Voomie

Lazy Sunday spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Another Minneapolis layover spam


----------



## akwooly

I'm hungry.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I had a waffle.


----------



## thekzieg

Overpriced airport food


----------



## akwooly

I had some of everything at brunch.


----------



## ruggercsc

Need to mow the grass but really don't want to spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

The weekend goes by too fast, already coming up on 5PM, where'd the day go?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not enough nap today.  Sad.


----------



## NJmike PE

Not top

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ruggercsc

Preds won spam.  Go Preds.


----------



## P-E

Fire pit and beers.   Excellent end to weekend.


----------



## akwooly

Boaty boat


----------



## Voomie

Going to bed spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Posting just to post.


----------



## P-E

Last weekend. Post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Off to bed, cya in the AM.


----------



## NJmike PE

Monday. Meh....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Bot-Man

Back to the spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Working while it a beautiful day outside spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not really dressed yet spam.  Should have been at work a while ago.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

This day feels like it will be a long one


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> Boaty boat


I sold my boat


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I sold my boat


buying a new one?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Finally at work spam.


----------



## ruggercsc

I wish it was lunch already spam (but not having Spam for lunch spam).


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I have lunch with company Director of Finance.  Wonder what that is all about.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 PE said:


> 21 minutes ago, Ship Wreck PE said: I sold my boat
> 
> 
> 
> buying a new one?
Click to expand...

Yes wife made me get a new one.


----------



## Owism

oh palm trees


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Yes wife made me get a new one.


She made you? I'm sure she didn't have to try too hard.

Good looking boat BTW!


----------



## Owism

i hear boats are a drain on wallets


----------



## leggo PE

Monday morning SPAM.


----------



## Voomie

Lunch time spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Owism

lunch time aka errand time


----------



## envirotex

Getting a late start spam...

data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## leggo PE

Too many emails spam.


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I sold my boat


What?!?


----------



## knight1fox3

Owism said:


> i hear boats are a drain on wallets


You heard wrong.


----------



## leggo PE

I like being the friend of people with boats perfectly fine.


----------



## Binkers41

leggo said:


> I like being the friend of people with boats perfectly fine.


This is my plan as well.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> I like being the friend of people with boats perfectly fine.


I agree.  I don't feel I could spend adequate time on the boat to make it worthwhile.


----------



## P-E

vhab49 said:


> I agree.  I don't feel I could spend adequate time on the boat to make it worthwhile.


You could if you lived on it.


----------



## leggo PE

P-E said:


> You could if you lived on it.


True story.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P-E said:


> You could if you lived on it.


This is true, but the Mississippi river is not the best place to live in the winter.  At least in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Owism

Venice anyone?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Lunch!


----------



## Binkers41

Too early for that!


----------



## Ble_PE

Mornin'!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## Owism

afternoon after lunch break


----------



## Binkers41

Misc. Spammage


----------



## leggo PE

SPAM.


----------



## P-E

Afternoon delight


----------



## Ble_PE

Aloha kakahiaka!


----------



## Binkers41

Free pulled pork sammiches spam!


----------



## Master slacker

penis


----------



## Binkers41

Master slacker said:


> penis


Not as good.


----------



## leggo PE

Top!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Top


----------



## Master slacker

connoisseur?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Boo, I cannot edit my millisecond fail of not quite making top.


----------



## leggo PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Top First loser.


Fixt.


----------



## Master slacker

aslkjfdwejr0owq9rwr


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

leggo said:


> Fixt.


At that moment in time, you were second to last.


----------



## Master slacker

sadfsrwe


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

^ Engrish?


----------



## leggo PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> At that moment in time, you were second to last.


But also top.


----------



## Master slacker

sedfsfd


----------



## Binkers41

Hah, nope.  And middle spam!


----------



## Master slacker

pew pew pew pew pew pew pew


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg said:


>


----------



## Master slacker

fart


----------



## Binkers41

That gif always makes things better.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Something about that bird gif just doesn't seem real... I think it has photoshopped eyes or something


----------



## thekzieg

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Binkers41 said:


> That gif always makes things better.


I feel this way too.


----------



## Owism

its like at the apple store when they clap as you enter for the interview .....but they don't higher you because your not within their cultural tendencies.


----------



## User1

wat


----------



## Owism

bottom


----------



## thekzieg

^not quite


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not Bottom!


----------



## Master slacker

I like bottoms


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I like tops!


----------



## Master slacker

Keep your tops.  I'm an ass man.


----------



## Binkers41

After lunch spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

So very sleepy spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I googled Fancy and came across this to share with everyone:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Calling it a day people.


----------



## Master slacker

lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

S

P

A

M

!


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm ready for lunch!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I'm ready for a nap!


----------



## Ble_PE

Power nap time!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Field work for 30 mins, then home so posting now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

HOME!


----------



## leggo PE

Finally getting our office's leaky faucet fixed spam!


----------



## Apothe

RESULTS ANXIETY SPAM


----------



## knight1fox3

Owism said:


> Venice anyone?


Nope. It's sinking!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Apothe said:


> RESULTS ANXIETY SPAM


No results anxiety.


----------



## P-E

leggo said:


> Finally getting our office's leaky faucet fixed spam!


A drippy spigot?


----------



## leggo PE

P-E said:


> A drippy spigot?


Yes sir. Now we have a shiny new faucet. Let's hope it fixed it!


----------



## knight1fox3

Out of here spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Not bottom spam.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Almost bottom spam

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Still not bottom spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Rock bottom


----------



## Ble_PE

Barely halfway through the afternoon spam.


----------



## P-E

Beer thyme.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Big beer!


----------



## Ble_PE

Just over an hour left!


----------



## P-E

Sip of Sunshine.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I was thinking my next holiday isn't until July 4th, but I just remembered good ol' Memorial Day at the end of May!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Love the 3 day weekends.


----------



## P-E

Spam ya later.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

BTW, 3rd dot = 200 posts.


----------



## Owism

knight1fox3 said:


> Nope. It's sinking!


your boat house wont sink


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Morning to you too!


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

pecker


----------



## P-E

Head


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

We have wood peckers!


----------



## P-E

Tuesday is the new Monday.


----------



## Owism

white is the new black


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Clear is the new white.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Sure is windy


----------



## Owism

cold outside, just as May should be... uhhhh


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Typically cooler in the mornings, but afternoon warms up nicely.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It was a bit nippy this morning, but should be a lovely afternoon.  At least what I can tell from inside.


----------



## Master slacker

barf


----------



## ruggercsc

Top of page Spam (unless this rule changed spam).


----------



## Owism

hi


----------



## Binkers41

Morning spam.


----------



## thekzieg

They're re-shingling our condo. It's so noisy.


----------



## Owism

thekzieg said:


> They're re-shingling our condo. It's so noisy.


i wish i could work from home


----------



## thekzieg

It's kind of the best.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ready for lunch!


----------



## Owism

thekzieg said:


> It's kind of the best.


cool. thats my goal in life. Now i need to find a PE who is willing to take me under their wing


----------



## J_MEC

I wish I could work from home as well. I am jealous.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I can work from home.... the problem is I DON'T work from home.


----------



## Owism

vhab49 said:


> I can work from home.... the problem is I DON'T work from home.


zen statement


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It is.


----------



## thekzieg

The results are never coming out at this rate.


----------



## Owism

just had a philosophical talk in the printer room


----------



## leggo PE

G'morning spam!


----------



## Voomie

Hating my job and taking an early lunch spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Getting ready to go to lunch with parents spam.


----------



## Owism

going to lunch to do errands


----------



## leggo PE

Almost bottom.


----------



## JHW 3d

Nah


----------



## leggo PE

So not top. Can't do math.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

One step closer to top


----------



## Binkers41

Bottom spam


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> They're re-shingling our condo. It's so noisy.


1st world problems? :dunno:



thekzieg said:


> The results are never coming out at this rate.


lusone:


----------



## P-E

Yawn


----------



## leggo PE

Top?


----------



## ruggercsc

Time for Lunch Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

ruggercsc said:


> Time for Lunch Spam.


Yes, in about 2.5 hours.


----------



## Binkers41




----------



## NJmike PE

you peeps better get to spammin.


----------



## Owism

eating south indian spicy ground beef with unsalted trader joes chips &lt;- The New American food


----------



## ruggercsc

Owism said:


> eating south indian spicy ground beef with unsalted trader joes chips &lt;- The New American food


Then visiting the restroom quite a few time later in the day spam.


----------



## Owism

ruggercsc said:


> Then visiting the restroom quite a few time later in the day spam.


nothing a few fruits cant fix


----------



## leggo PE

Spam. Also, this: 



thekzieg said:


>


----------



## thekzieg

IT'S. SO. LOUD.


----------



## JHW 3d

Spamming while driving


----------



## Owism

when the elderly folk on the other side of the cubical wall talk about all their and their partners health problems  :huh:


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

The threat seems to be that everyone automatically fails if this doesn't make 15,000 posts in time, but I do not see that as a rule, just a hopeful goal, so we should be fine.


----------



## Owism

EhmayWuntee said:


> The threat seems to be that everyone automatically fails if this doesn't make 15,000 posts in time, but I do not see that as a rule, just a hopeful goal, so we should be fine.


has it ever happened before to reach 15k?


----------



## matt267 PE

Owism said:


> has it ever happened before to reach 15k?


NOPE


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> NOPE


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Why 15K anyway and not 10k or randomly 8,672, or Pi^8, etc?


----------



## NJmike PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Why 15K anyway and not 10k or randomly 8,672, or Pi^8, etc?


because I mother f-ing said so


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> because I mother f-ing said so


Seems legit and also a good place to break for lunch.


----------



## Binkers41

I bet if people really tried then we could make it...


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> IT'S. SO. LOUD.


*#noisecancellingheadphones*


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> *#noisecancellingheadphones*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Breakfast burrito for lunch


----------



## P-E

What is your major malfunction


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ble_PE

Aloha kakahiaka!


----------



## Master slacker

poop


----------



## JHW 3d

If I had a time machine I would go back and announce... in 2017 this man will be considered a sex symbol:


----------



## Master slacker

If I had a time machine, I'd go back to when the wine I had this weekend was bottled and drink it.  Fresh is best.


----------



## ruggercsc

Performance Review Time Spam.


----------



## Master slacker

time to crop dust


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Start with small goals, its a race to 2500 posts!


----------



## Owism

13 minutes until i go home woohoo


----------



## Binkers41

Over 2 hours until I go home.  Boo.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Agreed, 2.33 hours to go unless I end up staying late helping someone like yesterday.


----------



## ruggercsc

1.5 hours before I go home spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

I've still got over 6 hours until I go home, so  :redface: all y'all!


----------



## Karissa

I'm sad I haven't been spamming, my work load is killing me.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> I've still got over 6 hours until I go home, so  :redface: all y'all!


If it helps, my day is over in 30 minutes.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

It may help more to let him know your next day starts much sooner than his, but is still probably like 14+ hours away.


----------



## knight1fox3

Adding more spam to the cause...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3pm spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Spammy spam


----------



## leggo PE

Honing in on 2400... SPAM!


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Master slacker

leaving earlier than normal b/c these shoes are made for walkin'


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Master slacker

sham-wow


----------



## Apothe

real work hours are 8-5, what is this ending work at 3pm mystery I am seeing


----------



## Master slacker

It's called "pissy attitude" and "DFAF".  Use with caution

edit: TOP, biatches!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Apothe said:


> real work hours are 8-5, what is this ending work at 3pm mystery I am seeing


I assume it has to do with time zones if you are referring to people counting down the hours.

If you saw a post I mentioned once, I happen to get off around 2:30 or 3 on Fridays since they let me work 8.5 hour days Mon-Thur and 6 hour Fridays.


----------



## Master slacker

asldkjfasl;dsda


----------



## leggo PE

Approximately 3.5 hours until I'll be leaving the office today. My office lets us have reasonably flexible hours, but isn't really okay with anything like four 10's.


----------



## Master slacker

rabble rabble rabble rabble rabble rabble rabble rabble rabble rabble rabble


----------



## Ble_PE

raggle fraggle


----------



## leggo PE

Fraggle rocks!


----------



## Master slacker

"Oh boy!  Fraggles!"


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

What the heck is that?

Old or new kids show?


----------



## leggo PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> What the heck is that?
> 
> Old or new kids show?


We've got a young 'un here!


----------



## Master slacker

old show for old kids


----------



## leggo PE

Does EB have a Pinterest board? I see I can share things from the site on Pinterest...


----------



## Master slacker

no, but i heard there is one for Etsy


----------



## JHW 3d

Telcon meeting boredom spam


----------



## Master slacker

derpty derp


----------



## leggo PE

Spammmmm.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

leggo said:


> We've got a young 'un here!


Heh, I don't think I'm THAT young, just maybe didn't want as many cartoons?
The ones in the back are kind of creepy/scary though.


----------



## leggo PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Heh, I don't think I'm THAT young, just maybe didn't want as many cartoons?
> The ones in the back are kind of creepy/scary though.


Haha, it's okay. Just teasing. It's a show from the 80's (admittedly, a little before I was watching TV).


----------



## Master slacker

aslkdjfsal;kjdfs;dfl


----------



## leggo PE

Well said. ^^


----------



## Master slacker

asdfijaspoifjiaeweirw94eojtrpenis034985r


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

^ Ha, he said Weir


----------



## Master slacker

sdfafdasfd


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## Master slacker

mmmm... jambalaya


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam


----------



## leggo PE

Mmmm spam.


----------



## Master slacker

asioejfrwa03o240943


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Master slacker

sadffffffff asfdsdfa dsfwertehythjtydjkmutyjdtyrhsdt


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting on lunchtime.


----------



## Master slacker

have a snack while you wait


----------



## knight1fox3

Apothe said:


> real work hours are 8-5, what is this ending work at 3pm mystery I am seeing


It's called flex time... :thumbs:


----------



## Master slacker

ford flex


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Now we are rollin'!


----------



## Master slacker

coal


----------



## knight1fox3

powered


----------



## leggo PE

Rollin' spam!


----------



## Master slacker

ridin' dirty


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Limp Bizkit had that song Rollin', correct?
I haven't heard one of his songs in forever...


----------



## Master slacker

should've kept it that way...


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

lol, at least back then I didn't have a problem with his music or some of it. 
I am not sure my reaction to it now though.


----------



## Master slacker

leaving


----------



## ruggercsc

Leaving work spam


----------



## leggo PE

Byeeee!


----------



## Ble_PE

Bastards!!  ldman:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'll be here late Ble - Although maybe I should work, then I could leave closer to quittin time.

Also: SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Oh, I'm still here.


----------



## knight1fox3

Who wants a Flasket?


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Who wants a Flasket?
> 
> View attachment 9449


I'll take one!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

HOw odd


----------



## leggo PE

Page 99! Exciting!

Edit: First loser!


----------



## JHW 3d

leggo said:


> Just now, EhmayWuntee said: Heh, I don't think I'm THAT young, just maybe didn't want as many cartoons?The ones in the back are kind of creepy/scary though.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, it's okay. Just teasing. It's a show from the 80's (admittedly, a little before I was watching TV).
Click to expand...

Wait you weren't watching tv in the 80s?

What were you doing then?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Fraggle Rock was awesome!


----------



## leggo PE

JHW 3d said:


> Wait you weren't watching tv in the 80s?
> 
> What were you doing then?


Mostly not existing.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> Mostly not existing.


So basically a young one.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> So basically a young one.


Yep! But one who is familiar with Fraggle Rock.


----------



## JHW 3d

I feel old spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## leggo PE

Ble_PE said:


> Lunchtime!


You made it!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I'm from the tail end of the 80s so no memories of them i suppose...

Also, quitin' time!


----------



## leggo PE

I wonder if it's at all possible to make it to 2,500 posts before the end of today.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Grilling chicken for supper


----------



## akwooly

leggo said:


> Mostly not existing.


whoa i feel old now.


----------



## leggo PE

akwooly said:


> whoa i feel old now.


Aw, come on now, I'm not here to make anyone feel old! I'm here to SPAM.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> I wonder if it's at all possible to make it to 2,500 posts before the end of today.


LETS GET IT DONE!


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> LETS GET IT DONE!


I like that attitude! Spam, COMMENCE!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam, I'm going to live forever!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## ruggercsc

CNN is going ape sh!t spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Ble_PE

Post.,


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## ruggercsc

Top 100.  Do I get a prize spam (participation award for 100th place spam)?


----------



## leggo PE

First Loser Spam!


----------



## ruggercsc

How come it is called Spam and not Treet spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!

EDIT: Come on people! We're on the last page to 2,500!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

My contribution.


----------



## ruggercsc

Counting down Spam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

UGH WORK SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

17 more posts SPAM!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

16 SPAM!


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

14 SPAM


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Lucky #


----------



## leggo PE

Unlucky 12 spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

11 SPAM!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

As a joke we should stop at 2498, let Leggo get 2499 and see if the wait causes her to double post to reach 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

uHHHHHH... but then I can't go home!


----------



## leggo PE

Haha nooooo I'm a rule follower. I won't double post until the rules are changed...

The caveat is if the Spam thread somehow goes dead for multiple weekdays.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Then I might get some work done!


----------



## leggo PE

6 to go! SPAM!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM!!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM spam SPam Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam. Spam. Spam. Spam. Spam. Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spamalalalalamamamamaspam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

FINE ILL HELP!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

[SIZE= 36px]SPAM[/SIZE]

we did it we did it!


----------



## leggo PE

Yayyyyy 2,500!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now I can go home.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> Now I can go home.


Have a nice night!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

YOu too!  I'm sure I will spam from home!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

one more spam.  at least.


----------



## leggo PE

Outta here in 15 minutes!


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Traffic Sign.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost time to leave!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine with dinner sleepy now!


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost time to leave!


----------



## Voomie

Bed time spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Wham bam thank you spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

2750 by the end of tomorrow?


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## JHW 3d

Middle of the night spam.


----------



## P-E

Middle of commute spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Don't wanna get up


----------



## Owism

good morning


----------



## NJmike PE

top ten post count:



*vhab49 *407 posts



*leggo *342 posts



*thekzieg *210 posts



*EhmayWuntee *199 posts



*Binkers41 *155 posts



*P-E *115 posts



*Karissa *107 posts


*knight1fox3 *106 posts

*matt267 PE *103 posts

*Owism *85 posts

Let's go! Ain't nobody getting results til ya'll get this thing to 15k


----------



## P-E

vhab49 said:


> Don't wanna get up


It just happens


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I know.


----------



## P-E

vhab49 said:


> I know.


You have a 95% spam rate.  Well done!

:bananalama: top


----------



## Master slacker

in this bitch early and likin' it


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P-E said:


> You have a 95% spam rate.  Well done!
> 
> :bananalama: top


Thank you... I have ignored many important things to spam.


----------



## Master slacker

as we all should


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## P-E

vhab49 said:


> Thank you... I have ignored many important things to spam.


Just wait until the rules are lifted.   Nothing gets done.


----------



## ruggercsc

Back at work spam.


----------



## Master slacker

boom


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Feeding kids spam


----------



## Master slacker

feed 'em more!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nah... We don't want spammy kids. They get a weird smell after a bit.


----------



## Master slacker

But if you stand next to them, you smell great


----------



## JHW 3d

P-E said:


> 15 minutes ago, vhab49 said: Thank you... I have ignored many important things to spam.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait until the rules are lifted.   Nothing gets done.
Click to expand...

Oh there are rules?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yep.  Rulz rulz rulz.


----------



## P-E

Spam rules


----------



## matt267 PE

spam rules suck


----------



## Master slacker

eprtikw-045e5r4jokszgygt


----------



## Bot-Man

Nothing to do spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Whoa!


----------



## Master slacker

Nelly!


----------



## P-E

Nervous


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

So many spams


----------



## P-E

Only 12500 more to go


----------



## NJmike PE

rules rule!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So many little things to work on...


----------



## Master slacker

lalalalalal


----------



## envirotex

hmmm


----------



## knight1fox3

When will then be now???


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Never if the then is relating to the past, but later if it is the future.


----------



## envirotex

now.  but you've already missed it.


----------



## knight1fox3

Well spammit! ldman:


----------



## Master slacker

you mean "dammit"


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

COFFEE RULES!


----------



## Master slacker

so what are the coffee rules?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Easy there, might be using a bit too much


----------



## Master slacker

dfgsedger


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Master slacker said:


> so what are the coffee rules?


Drink more coffee.



EhmayWuntee said:


> Easy there, might be using a bit too much


Typing plan notes.  Too lazy to uncap to post spam.


----------



## Master slacker

peppermint


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spearmint


----------



## Master slacker

Peppermint Patty


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Juice


----------



## Master slacker

Peppermint Patty juice?

:huh:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

goose


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Not sure, it's what popped in my head randomly to throw off the pattern... or redirect it.


----------



## Master slacker

Pattern shmattern.  Time to get juiced


----------



## P-E

Someone get me a beer


----------



## Master slacker

WENCH!


----------



## Baconator

thekzieg said:


> Any news on the cut score?


Yes!


----------



## NJmike PE

meh!


----------



## Master slacker

pit shost

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## thekzieg

"dammit Im mad" is "dammit Im mad" backwards


----------



## knight1fox3

So is race car


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> So is race car


You should not drive race car backwards.  It is dangerous.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Pretty sure they would be "dam mi timmad" and "rac ecar", but it's close.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Master slacker

!mapS


----------



## leggo PE

Maps! Spam! Maps! Spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

maybe they'll cancel results this time.


----------



## leggo PE

That'd save me some stress!


----------



## knight1fox3

What time does happy hour start???


----------



## Voomie

knight1fox3 said:


> What time does happy hour start???


Now....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

It's 5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## ruggercsc

Do Hawaiian's eat Treet spam?


----------



## Master slacker

fart box


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Loud conference call.


----------



## Master slacker

sergdszdgv


----------



## ruggercsc

Loud conversation in open office spam.


----------



## Master slacker

fvzfgv


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

sdflkjSDFFDSJK


----------



## Master slacker

SDRSTDRE56!!


----------



## thekzieg

blerg


----------



## ruggercsc

FCK# THS* SPM$


----------



## thekzieg

Fine. Bottom.


----------



## Master slacker

Fine.  Top...


----------



## thekzieg

yeah.


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## thekzieg

Master slacker said:


> Fine.  Top...


Or is it?


----------



## Master slacker

or is it... tacos?


----------



## Bot-Man

Good idea. Tacos for lunch it is!


----------



## Master slacker

i love tacos


----------



## ruggercsc

At lunch. No Spam on menu spam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master slacker

ask if they have egg rolls


----------



## Bot-Man

Now I'm craving Chinese food. I guess I shouldn't spam when hungry.


----------



## Master slacker

try eating some Spam


----------



## Bot-Man

No can do. I'm thinking about tacos and egg rolls now.


----------



## Master slacker

oooooooooohhh... taco rolls...


----------



## NJmike PE

fish tacos


----------



## Ble_PE

Aloha kakahiaka!


----------



## Master slacker

pizza rolls


----------



## Ble_PE

Hump day post.


----------



## Master slacker

sdrftser5


----------



## NJmike PE

no desire to finish out this day


----------



## Master slacker

V: lease: oking: :happybday: :shakehead: :suicide:  cs: :blink2: :mail-296: :tardbang2: :beerbang: :rotflmao:


----------



## Ble_PE

Which way did he go George?


----------



## ruggercsc

Back from lunch and should have skipped the cheeseburger spam.


----------



## Master slacker

you saying you'll have spam BALAM later?


----------



## Ble_PE

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## Master slacker

eeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwww


----------



## ruggercsc

Master slacker said:


> you saying you'll have spam BALAM later?


Top of Page Balam Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp there it is


----------



## ruggercsc

There it went spam.


----------



## JHW 3d




----------



## ruggercsc

That sux spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

U can't touch this.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I missed a lot of pointless spam while getting a PDH I don't need (yet).


----------



## thekzieg

So much hammering.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ble_PE

Too legit to quit


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

eggs


----------



## JHW 3d

Hard


----------



## Ble_PE

Just shake your rump


----------



## thekzieg

never gonna get results spam


----------



## JHW 3d

Not with that attitude


----------



## knight1fox3

Not with any attitude


----------



## ruggercsc

Does spam ever go bad spam?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ask no questions and I'll tell you no lies spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam never gets old


----------



## ruggercsc

Treet of Spam spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Glow stick spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Which last longer, Spam or twinkies spam?


----------



## knight1fox3

How much is too much spam?


----------



## ruggercsc

I actually thought today was Tuesday spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Work work work. Through lunch today! Spam.


----------



## Master slacker

lunch is working through me


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Whoa so many pages added while I was out of the office, 2750 is in reach today!

I had landfill/garbage burgers for lunch.... high quality burgers cooked at the landfill at an annual customer appreciate event they put on. So far I have yet to have chunks of milk carton or anything in my food so that is good.


----------



## Master slacker

sdfjkawseojfrwao0


----------



## leggo PE

Other people's lunches smell better than my salad and apple. Oh well.


----------



## Master slacker

what's in the salad?


----------



## leggo PE

Master slacker said:


> what's in the salad?


Trader Joe's fully chopped salad. It's one of my favorites, with lettuce, chicken, corn, bell pepper, Israeli couscous, parmesan cheese, pecans, and a basil dressing. It's fun to look at, too, at least as fun as looking at salads can be.


----------



## Master slacker

Oh, that is good.  I've had it before.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Looky what MIKE said!!


----------



## leggo PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Looky what MIKE said!!


No rules until 12 am Monday morning? So 9 pm PST Sunday night? Let's do it!


----------



## Master slacker

asfdioweo


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

leggo said:


> No rules until 12 am Monday morning? So 9 pm PST Sunday night? Let's do it!


try it. that is from the last spam thread.

Rules still in place for, now


----------



## Baconator

ruggercsc said:


> Back from lunch and should have skipped the cheeseburger spam.


Who says?


----------



## leggo PE

NJmike PE said:


> Rules still in place for, now


Aw, shucks. I'm doing my best! Ugh, I'm such a rule follower. I was hoping we'd get a little reward for reaching 100 pages. I know, it took a long time. We're like the little engine(er) that could.


----------



## NJmike PE

leggo said:


> We're like the little engine(er) that could.


----------



## Master slacker

edrgfwsertg


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Baconator

Would you care for fries with that?


----------



## NJmike PE

Baconator said:


> Would you care for fries with that?


----------



## Master slacker

that's a "no"?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## thekzieg

Would you care for fires with that?


----------



## Master slacker

herble burble


----------



## leggo PE

Maps!


----------



## Ble_PE

Barely mid-morning here.


----------



## thekzieg

Pam's spam maps.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


> Barely mid-morning here.


59 minutes left here


----------



## leggo PE

What's goin' on?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> Rules still in place for, now


You're no fun...


----------



## Ble_PE

Nobody cares about the rules.


----------



## leggo PE

I care about the rules (and lack thereof).


----------



## Ble_PE

Nobody cares about the rules.


----------



## leggo PE

I care about the rules (and lack thereof).


----------



## Ble_PE

Nobody cares about the rules.


----------



## leggo PE

I care about the rules (and lack thereof).


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Nobody important cares about the rules.


----------



## leggo PE

I've never claimed to be important. Just me.


----------



## Ble_PE

Nobody cares about the rules.


----------



## leggo PE

I care about the rules (and lack thereof).


----------



## NJmike PE

15 minutes to go


----------



## leggo PE

A win is a win! Thank goodness for ending that 5 game losing streak.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

55 posts to go!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## leggo PE

Almost bottom spam.


----------



## ruggercsc

Bottom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Top.


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

2 pages to go!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Likely to get overlooked, but I will try a conversation with a real topic here...

If considering getting a new wide format plotter and scanner (44"+), does anyone have experience with the all-in-ones that do both versus 2 separate machines?


----------



## Master slacker

The ones that are all-in-one do a lot


----------



## leggo PE

My office has separate machines. Definitely can't scan anything as big as 44" either.

SPAM!


----------



## Master slacker

that's what she said


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Currently we have older 44" plotter and a separate scanner that I think can do 48".
Looking into just buying 2 separate again or combining budget into a multi-function type.

Tricky part is deciding if there is any need for a 60" printer for large GIS maps or something which is likely super rare.
Also the need/use of a dual roll plotter to hold 2 paper sizes.

Just trying to narrow down the field a bit.


----------



## Master slacker

leaving spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Currently we have older 44" plotter and a separate scanner that I think can do 48".
> Looking into just buying 2 separate again or combining budget into a multi-function type.
> 
> Tricky part is deciding if there is any need for a 60" printer for large GIS maps or something which is likely super rare.
> Also the need/use of a dual roll plotter to hold 2 paper sizes.
> 
> Just trying to narrow down the field a bit.


The field is big.

We have separate.  And I Don't know how big either is.  But our plotter is sloooooow...


----------



## Ble_PE

I just use whatever the office has and don't really pay attention to it.

What time is it?!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Thanks for the quick insight, back to the spamming to keep this count increasing!


----------



## leggo PE

We have the plotter that accommodates the two sizes of rolls. And just a relatively normal scanner/printer, that can print up to 11x17's but can scan something maybe bigger? Not sure it's max scan size.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We are on our second leased Kyocera scanner/ plotter.

It holds 2 rolls, prints and scans up to 48".

It prints six 24 x 36 drawing per min.

Works good.


----------



## leggo PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> We are on our second leased Kyocera scanner/ plotter.
> 
> It holds 2 rolls, prints and scans up to 48".
> 
> *It prints six 24 x 36 drawing per min.*
> 
> Works good.


That's awesome. Our plotter is slooooowwww.

SPAM!


----------



## Voomie

Haircut time spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Voomie said:


> Haircut time spam


I'm getting mine cut this weekend.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

It's been awhile, where is the daily bird gif?


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg said:


>


----------



## ruggercsc

Just got home spam.


----------



## Kalika PE

Guam Spam


----------



## JHW 3d

cpunpingco said:


> Guam Spam
> 
> View attachment 9452


Spuam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Nearly bottom


----------



## JHW 3d

wish post counts showed up in web version. spam.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Sick child spam.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Closing in on 2750!


----------



## JHW 3d

it's spam, ma'am.


----------



## ruggercsc

final countdown spam


----------



## JHW 3d

watching the spinney thing spin while my cases run, spam.


----------



## ruggercsc

Dogs wanna go for a walk spam.


----------



## Kalika PE

WTF Spam?!?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Heading home.


----------



## ruggercsc

cpunpingco said:


> WTF Spam?!?
> 
> View attachment 9453


Yummy Yummy spam.


----------



## JHW 3d

*Ode to Office Ass (a Haiku):*

Admins sit all day;

office ass is a result.

Take a walk about.


----------



## ruggercsc

cpunpingco said:


> WTF Spam?!?
> 
> View attachment 9453


Do they make TREET oreo's spam


----------



## leggo PE

Two clementines spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Post!


----------



## leggo PE

Less than 10 to go spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

10 of what?


----------



## leggo PE

Seven.


----------



## knight1fox3

Tiffer1TX said:


> Sick child spam.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


That means you're next spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam.


----------



## JHW 3d

@leggo just comes by for a :bananalama:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## Ble_PE

Closer to quittin' time than startin' time!


----------



## ruggercsc

Bumming the rest of the night spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Here it is!


----------



## ruggercsc

Top Spam Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Page 111, fun page!


----------



## ruggercsc

Page 111 is where fun begins spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Post spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Awwww Yeaaaa we surpassed the great 2750.

3K by tomorrow!


----------



## Ble_PE

Why not today?


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9454


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm ready for quittin' time!


----------



## ruggercsc

Done spammin' for tonite spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Quitter!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

No quitters allowed

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Still workin' spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Me too spam!


----------



## User1

I'm buZed and on the train. BRB gonna go to the drunk tank bye

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost time to leave spam!


----------



## User1

I couldn't find the drunk tank spam

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Tapatalk sucks 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Tapatalk sucks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Accurate.


----------



## P-E

I'm having a bissel brothers swish.   Tasty Maine beer.


----------



## User1

P-E said:


> I'm having a bissel brothers swish.   Tasty Maine beer.


I don't remember what I had. The rotating tap. It was a lighter wheat beer. Which is so my jam. And $5 for 20 oz. Sold.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Watching the Celtics.  Figured swish was the appropriate beer for the occasion


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Likely last post tonight, going to catch up on some shows...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Loggin in to do some work.  Werk.


----------



## knight1fox3

Still at work.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

mIDDLE OF THE NIGHT SPAM.  &lt;--- STILL TYPING PLAN NOTES SPAM!


----------



## ruggercsc

Good mornings my Spam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> Sick child spam.
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk





knight1fox3 said:


> 55 minutes ago, Tiffer1TX said: Sick child spam. Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That means you're next spam! [emoji14]
Click to expand...

Sounds like you need a babysitter spam

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Owism

good morning


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Way to early spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

Early morning spam?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Never. Ever. Is it too early for spam. Learn the ways you will, my young padawans

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## NJmike PE

Owism said:


> good morning





P-E said:


> Wood


Always good


----------



## Master slacker

and we're back.

ffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu........


----------



## ruggercsc

Back at work spam.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What happened to Matt spam?


----------



## ruggercsc

Have a change of scope directed by the owner that he will not to pay for the change spam.


----------



## Master slacker

wispy zippy taco nachos


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sneeze spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> What happened to Matt spam?


what do you mean?


----------



## thekzieg

Mike made Matt disappear. We don't talk about it.


----------



## Master slacker

waffle cone


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## Master slacker

boss' boss' wife made cookies.  Plump chocolate chip variety.  nice


----------



## ruggercsc

Getting ready for a meeting spam.


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> 21 minutes ago, Ship Wreck PE said: What happened to Matt spam?
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean?
Click to expand...

I don't see him spamming much


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## Supe

thekzieg said:


>


That's like picking up a 7/10 split in bowling!


----------



## ruggercsc

Going to a value engineering meeting which really means make it as cheap and sh!++y as possible spam.  The Construction Manager already called me D1ck on an earlier phone call spam.


----------



## Master slacker

Tell him to stop being an angry a-hole.  You haven't F'd him yet


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## ruggercsc

Do they make a spam smoothie spam.


----------



## JHW 3d

2 pages of spam I haven't seen. Read it or skip to the end?


----------



## thekzieg

JHW 3d said:


> 2 pages of spam I haven't seen. Read it or skip to the end?


Just read it to see my sweet gifs


----------



## JHW 3d

Ok good call. Kids getting hit by ball. :thumbs:


----------



## thekzieg

never not funny


----------



## Supe

thekzieg said:


>


----------



## thekzieg

"Is your cat always making too much noise all the time?!?!"


----------



## Master slacker

thekzieg said:


> never not funny


banned for double negative alliteration... or something like that.


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## NJmike PE

is it lunch time yet


----------



## thekzieg

close enough


----------



## blybrook PE

Headed to work spam


----------



## Master slacker

wish someone would hurry up and make more coffee spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Master slacker said:


> wish someone would hurry up and make more coffee spam


In my office leaving an empty pot or (2) half pots is a punishable offence.  I need a refill.


----------



## Master slacker

grabbing another cookie


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> wish someone would hurry up and make more coffee spam


no keurig?


----------



## Master slacker

i ain't no fancy pants here


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Master slacker said:


> i ain't no fancy pants here








SO that makes you a smarty pants?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Late to post today


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## knight1fox3

Wait, weren't we just here???



thekzieg said:


>


Double Frag! BONUS!!!


----------



## Master slacker

shindig


----------



## P-E

Morning was a cluster f*ck


----------



## knight1fox3

fuster cluck spam


----------



## leggo PE

Master slacker said:


> wish someone would hurry up and make more coffee spam


Why don't you make it yourself?


----------



## Master slacker

Think i'm here to work?  I'm here for 4 PM.


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## leggo PE

Master slacker said:


> Think i'm here to work?  I'm here for 4 PM.


Gotcha, just in my experiences, it doesn't take too long to do it. I don't normally drink coffee, but it takes my coworkers about five minutes to set ours up and then it does its thing. Maybe your system is more complicated.


----------



## thekzieg

No one is here to work. We're all here to spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I have made coffee 2x today.  Dump basket, drop new filer, hit brew.  BOOM!


----------



## thekzieg

I 100% thought "dump basket" was a euphemism for what happens after having too much coffee.


----------



## leggo PE

SPAM!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I dont drink coffee, but I like coffee ice cream.


----------



## P-E

EhmayWuntee said:


> I dont drink coffee, but I like coffee ice cream.


I used to say that before mini p-e was born.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thekzieg said:


> I 100% thought "dump basket" was a euphemism for what happens after having too much coffee.


That event is independent of the actual coffee making process.


----------



## Ble_PE

Aloha kakahiaka!


----------



## knight1fox3

Ble_PE said:


> Aloha kakahiaka!


Welcome back! NOW GET TO WORK! ldman:


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Welcome back! NOW GET TO WORK! ldman:


Don't rush me, I'm a short-timer.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

I had spam for breakfast!


----------



## P-E

Mangos and spam?


----------



## Ble_PE

Nope.


----------



## Master slacker

fdghfdhgt


----------



## Ble_PE

post.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost Friday!


----------



## leggo PE

Maps.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Top?


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cold.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...oMKHWmfDh4QMwhmKA0wDQ&amp;iact=mrc&amp;uact=8


----------



## Ble_PE

There is no other.


----------



## Owism

reminds me of butter and toast


----------



## Owism

white bread ofcourse


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Kalika PE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## ruggercsc

Spam alternative (Treet) recipe:

TREET AND BEANS 

1 can Treet
1 can beans
1 to 3 spoons full brown sugar
1 healthy squirt ketchup

Dice Treet; mix ingredients in pan. Heat to taste.

spam.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Owism

does anyone make kosher/halal spam?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Is Treet an off brand or something? Never heard of it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## knight1fox3

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Where are we going?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

On the path to 3000?


----------



## Ble_PE

Should we take the road less traveled?


----------



## knight1fox3

We should take the road to spam...

Topa-loppa-ding-dong!

:bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

So Kalakaua Ave?

http://spamjamhawaii.com/


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## Ble_PE

Is this @thekzieg?


----------



## thekzieg

Ble_PE said:


> Is this @thekzieg?


more like


----------



## knight1fox3

Nah, this is her:


----------



## Ble_PE

This is me:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

me!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here's me on Friday:


----------



## Master slacker

at first i thought SCSA opened two cans of beer by smashing the tops of them together.


----------



## Ble_PE

Which one of our EB ladies is this:


----------



## thekzieg

None of us. We all know how to drink beer properly.


----------



## ruggercsc

EhmayWuntee said:


> Is Treet an off brand or something? Never heard of it.


Treet is Spam's red-headed step sister spam.


----------



## leggo PE

I also basically never wear orange. (Unless it's to support my favorite baseball team)


----------



## ruggercsc

leggo said:


> I also basically never wear orange. (Unless it's to support my favorite baseball team)


You would feel out of place in Tennessee spam.


----------



## leggo PE

ruggercsc said:


> You would feel out of place in Tennessee spam.


Yep, most likely.


----------



## thekzieg

Orange is the worst color to wear.


----------



## leggo PE

'Tis true. ^^


----------



## thekzieg

Blue and Green or Crimson and Gray.


----------



## ruggercsc

My dog will eat anything unless it is orange spam.


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9458


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Bottom and 100 to go!


----------



## Ble_PE

post


----------



## leggo PE

Toppity top. First Loser! Yay!


----------



## Ble_PE

leggo said:


> Toppity top.


----------



## leggo PE

Ble_PE said:


>


Wait, I was not. Fixed it accordingly.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

fifth is the new top.


----------



## ruggercsc

TREET SANDWICH 

1 c. American cheese
1 can Treet luncheon meat (not Spam)
1/2 c. onion
1/2 c. dill pickle
2 tbsp. butter

Grind all ingredients together. Mix well. Spoon into hot dog buns. Wrap in tin foil. Bake in preheated oven for 10 to 15 minutes. May add more pickles and onion to your taste.

Trying to give TREET the respect it deserves spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Treet did look and sounds a bit more appealing than spam, but I am unsure if it is sold in my local stores... then again I don't recall seeing Spam on the shelf so I likely don't look around that section anyway.


----------



## thekzieg

Treet's the treat that can't be beat!


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waiting for lunchtime spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Already had lunchtime spam.


----------



## thekzieg

afternoon snack time


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ready for dinner spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy today's not a pushup challenge day spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Ice cream sandwich challenge day?
Drumstick challenge day?
Bomp-Pop challenge day?


----------



## Ble_PE

Beer challenge day?


----------



## NJmike PE

15 minutes to go spam


----------



## Master slacker

spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> 15 minutes to go spam


Until new rules?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Need to go pick up minions and feed them before softball.


----------



## Master slacker

yeah, "go home" rule


----------



## NJmike PE

home spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Nobody cares about the rules.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Meh, I had to try.


----------



## Master slacker

well... stop


----------



## NJmike PE

rules rule


----------



## leggo PE

Almost bottom spam. Top spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

^ Fail again


----------



## Master slacker

askldfj;wear4tojae34gtej4 r[ajt' 9


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

We still have a ways to go for 3000, day is coming to a close.


----------



## leggo PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> ^ Fail again


But a fail that ended up as a win, basically. Clearly the spam board is (finally!) picking up speed! It's about damned time.


----------



## Master slacker

sfdxgsdr


----------



## NJmike PE

asdfdasfdasfdasf


----------



## Road Guy

this is my first post here


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> this is my first post here


welcome. we've missed you


----------



## Master slacker

provost


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Its starting to thunderstorm...


----------



## Master slacker

chunder pants


----------



## thekzieg

Steak for dinner!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Speed Spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Faster


----------



## Ble_PE

I just want lunch!


----------



## Ble_PE

Where are we?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

FASTER FASTER


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Go go go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Slow pokes!


----------



## thekzieg

spam!


----------



## Master slacker

asdikjfap


----------



## thekzieg

spam!


----------



## Master slacker

a


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Content.


----------



## thekzieg

Top!

not top


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

^ Beat!


----------



## Master slacker

safsad


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spamallama red pajama


----------



## Master slacker

sometimes mama llama is spamming


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

mama llama spama lotta.


----------



## Master slacker

baby llama wants his spamamallama


----------



## NJmike PE

All you gotta do is put a drink in my hand!


----------



## Ble_PE

Couldyouwouldyouain'tyougonnaifIaskedyouwouldyouwannabemybabytonight?


----------



## Master slacker

need to gtfo spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Come on people, SPAM!!


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## Ble_PE

spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

nonsense.


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Spammy spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## Ble_PE

post


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## Ble_PE

post


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much of this ^


----------



## Ble_PE

post


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Last page!


----------



## Structural Engr

First post, top post, red post, blue post.


----------



## Ble_PE

post


----------



## knight1fox3

ruggercsc said:


> You would *Everyone* feels out of place in Tennessee spam.


Fixt.


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Privacylee

Quitting Time. Till tomorrow...


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Sounds good to me, now just need to get through Friday!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime!


----------



## knight1fox3

What's going on here?!


----------



## ruggercsc

PTO and off for camping at Land between the Lakes for Long Mother's Day weekend Spam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## NJmike PE

Free rabies clinic with the dogs spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## Ble_PE

post.


----------



## ruggercsc

Walking the dogs Spam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Waiting on quittin' time spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Don't quit now, we still got a few more to go


----------



## ruggercsc

Have to use phone to spam because spinning wheel in computer made me reboot it Spam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

^ That's commitment right there, finding every way possible to spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

3 mo' to go


----------



## ruggercsc

Almost there spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Ready to get home spam.


----------



## ruggercsc

There now spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam for spam's sake


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Yay over 3000


----------



## Ble_PE

Took us long enough.


----------



## P-E

Thyme for more


----------



## JHW 3d

12k to go.


----------



## P-E

I think I'll have a beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beertime spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Just picked up bottle of Tito's Vodka Spam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Gonna open a hill farmstead.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Don't wanna work tonight.


----------



## P-E

Have a beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I already did.


----------



## NJmike PE

Bedthyme spam


----------



## Bot-Man

First spam of the new day.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Owism

leggo said:


> View attachment 9458


cool


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It is Friday!  So very glad spam.


----------



## Kalika PE

The 'miss this snack' Spam.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Grade beam spam.


----------



## JHW 3d

Not enough time to get it all done, what do I leave out triage time. Spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

friday spam


----------



## Master slacker

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand we're back


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Only 7 .5 hours to go folks!  Unless I take a long lunch.


----------



## Master slacker

i may leave at noon today


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My knee hurts.


----------



## Owism

and top


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

third top


----------



## ruggercsc

Paying bills spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

As mentioned previously, it is Friday!


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> What did I miss?


Did you hear that it is Friday?  That pretty well sums up the morning.


----------



## Owism

stale panera coffee


----------



## Master slacker

matt267 PE said:


> What did I miss?


You missed Owism double posting


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> Did you hear that it is Friday?  That pretty well sums up the morning.


Things are looks better already.


----------



## Owism

matt267 PE said:


> Ban him!!!


haters


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...YMKHTZBATcQMwhQKAEwAQ&amp;iact=mrc&amp;uact=8


----------



## Binkers41

Ack I missed out on so much spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Do some of my photos not show up? Whats up with that?


----------



## JHW 3d

Be a Pepper


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Do some of my photos not show up? Whats up with that?


I don't know.  I had that issue before I was able to edit.  I found the best way to post pic is to right click copy, and they usually show up.  Other methods have not been as successfully.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I shall try again:


----------



## Binkers41

Nope.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Ya I think I figured it out, that image might be restricted differently because I couldn't do a "view image" in Google.

If this works, then I got it down...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Closer?  Some I can't see because my office filters don't allow them.


----------



## matt267 PE

Owism said:


> haters


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

vhab49 said:


> Closer?  Some I can't see because my office filters don't allow them.


The third one did work since I changed to another picture. The issue likely was due to the actual image i was trying to attach and now how I was attaching it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Ya I think I figured it out, that image might be restricted differently because I couldn't do a "view image" in Google.
> 
> If this works, then I got it down...


I can see this on my phone but not on my work pc.  Barracuda strikes again.


----------



## Binkers41

Yay problem solved


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

A lot of hype over my attempt to get something claiming it is Friday to show up, hopefully it wasn't anticlimactic.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Binkers41 said:


> Yay problem solved


And this is why we are engineers.


----------



## NJmike PE

need more coffee spam

EDIT: MFer ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

You people and your editing privileges...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Edit


----------



## Binkers41

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

not nearly enough spam up in here


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Is new/fresh spam even made or did they just make a TON like 80 years ago and there is still enough supply to go around?


----------



## NJmike PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Is new/fresh spam even made or did they just make a TON like 80 years ago and there is still enough supply to go around?


spam is like energy. Neither created nor destroyed


----------



## Binkers41




----------



## NJmike PE

waiting on the server to finish rebooting spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

No motivation spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

^ You can do it!


----------



## Master slacker

JHW 3d said:


> Be a Pepper


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Johnny 5?


----------



## Master slacker

alive


----------



## Binkers41

More morning spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Pre-afternoon spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Lunch is still 2 1/2 hours away spam.


----------



## Owism

Master slacker said:


>


Does anyone remember the Immigrant that was with Johnny 5? Was that his engineer?


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Owism

is the word immigrant a derogatory term now-a-days?


----------



## thekzieg

It depends on the context.


----------



## Binkers41

Gah.  Coworkers are still asking me how the test went.  That doesn't help my trying to not think about it.


----------



## Owism

the first immigrants to America slowly removed the Native Americans. Hows the context?


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Binkers41

Say what


----------



## thekzieg

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## Binkers41

Second top


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

We got a ways to go to reach 3250 today,


----------



## thekzieg

Never gonna get results


----------



## Master slacker

so how DID the test go?


----------



## Owism

never ever sh'ever


----------



## Binkers41

Pshsh results gonna come eventually


----------



## Master slacker

I heard they're in.  Parting gifts are toasters.  Do you have a preferred brand?


----------



## NJmike PE

still weighting on the server


----------



## Master slacker

aslkjfdiowe3rt post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Binkers41 said:


> Gah.  Coworkers are still asking me how the test went.  That doesn't help my trying to not think about it.


I have one who asks EVERY.DAMN.DAY.

Fer crying out loud.  Unless I'm super happy or super sad, its entirely possible I have not found out yet.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

2 or 4 slice toaster?


----------



## Master slacker

2.  don't want to make it seem that your failure was something to be proud of


----------



## ruggercsc

Not a slow Friday spam.


----------



## Owism

EhmayWuntee said:


> 2 or 4 slice toaster?


2 from back when my salary was less than my college debt divided by 4


----------



## thekzieg

toaster oven &gt;&gt; toaster


----------



## Owism

thekzieg said:


> toaster oven &gt;&gt; toaster


Yes also in terms of wattage


----------



## Binkers41

vhab49 said:


> I have one who asks EVERY.DAMN.DAY.
> 
> Fer crying out loud.  Unless I'm super happy or super sad, its entirely possible I have not found out yet.


Hah.  So true!



thekzieg said:


> toaster oven &gt;&gt; toaster


Also very true.


----------



## Master slacker

watt?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

thekzieg said:


> toaster oven &gt;&gt; toaster


What do you cook in a toaster oven that you can't in a toaster or decide to use the toaster over over a full oven?


----------



## Master slacker

I have a gas oven.  Gas oven / range &gt;&gt; all


----------



## ruggercsc

thekzieg said:


> toaster oven &gt;&gt; toaster


What about the rotating toaster where you throw it in the top and it comes out the bottom?  We had a discussion an hour long discussion yesterday about what is an "Accessible Toaster" spam.


----------



## thekzieg

EhmayWuntee said:


> What do you cook in a toaster oven that you can't in a toaster or decide to use the toaster over over a full oven?


Nachos

Cinnamon sugar toast

Leftover Pizza

Chicken Wings

Hotdogs

Leftover hot sandwiches

Leftover hamburgers

I could keep going. I use the toaster oven almost every day.


----------



## Binkers41

EhmayWuntee said:


> What do you cook in a toaster oven that you can't in a toaster or decide to use the toaster over over a full oven?


If it's hot outside and you don't want to heat up the house with an oven, then toaster oven.  Also, it tends to be way faster because you don't have to preheat.


----------



## Master slacker

post toasters


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

so much work.


----------



## thekzieg

so much spam left to do before the results come out in July!!!


----------



## Owism

Binkers41 said:


> If it's hot outside and you don't want to heat up the house with an oven, then toaster oven.  Also, it tends to be way faster because you don't have to preheat.


Uh yeah save energy. Smaller space to heat up. Unless your baking for a family or thanksgiving, toaster oven should be your friend to crisp-itize that pizza slice


----------



## Binkers41

thekzieg said:


> so much spam left to do before the results come out in July!!!


Nooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## thekzieg

Binkers41 said:


> Nooooooooooooooooo!


Well they're not going to release the results for a measly 3k spam thread!


----------



## envirotex

thekzieg said:


> so much spam left to do before the results come out in July!!!


:Locolaugh: :waitwall:


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

thekzieg said:


> Nachos
> 
> Cinnamon sugar toast
> 
> Leftover Pizza
> 
> Chicken Wings
> 
> Hotdogs
> 
> Leftover hot sandwiches
> 
> Leftover hamburgers
> 
> I could keep going. I use the toaster oven almost every day.


Nachos... interesting, I have never used an oven or anything similar for nachos, they must be fancy ones.
Cinnamon sugar toast I have not heard of, but sounds interesting.
Pizza/wings I would just do in an oven so no loss there.
Hotdogs as in the first time cooking them? That's also a first for me to hear this method if so. I'd do stovetop or microwave if in a hurry.
Leftover sandwich/burger I suppose I could see, I rarely have leftovers like this so I'd probably use a microwave if it came to it.

I guess the toaster oven is one of those things you may not NEED, but can find a use for as opposed to going with it's bigger brother or an alternative.


----------



## envirotex

thekzieg said:


> toaster oven &gt;&gt; toaster


qft


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Owism said:


> Uh yeah save energy. Smaller space to heat up. Unless your baking for a family or thanksgiving, toaster oven should be your friend to crisp-itize that pizza slice


Faster warm-up i guess is a bigger point, I'm not sure energy difference would be too noticeable.


----------



## thekzieg

EhmayWuntee said:


> Nachos... interesting, I have never used an oven or anything similar for nachos, they must be fancy ones.
> Cinnamon sugar toast I have not heard of, but sounds interesting.
> Pizza/wings I would just do in an oven so no loss there.
> Hotdogs as in the first time cooking them? That's also a first for me to hear this method if so. I'd do stovetop or microwave if in a hurry.
> Leftover sandwich/burger I suppose I could see, I rarely have leftovers like this so I'd probably use a microwave if it came to it.
> 
> I guess the toaster oven is one of those things you may not NEED, but can find a use for as opposed to going with it's bigger brother or an alternative.


The beautiful thing about the Toaster Oven is that it doesn't destroy the food the way a microwave does and it is MUCH quicker than a conventional oven.  Really, the Toaster Oven is the appliance you never knew you always needed.

(Also, cinnamon toast is the best! Take a piece of bread, spread butter over the entire surface, sprinkle the buttered surface with a generous amount of granulated sugar and cinnamon, then toast. The sugar caramelizes while the bread crisps up. It's my go-to dessert when I have nothing sweet in the house.)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thekzieg said:


> The beautiful thing about the Toaster Oven is that it doesn't destroy the food the way a microwave does and it is MUCH quicker than a conventional oven.  Really, the Toaster Oven is the appliance you never knew you always needed.
> 
> (Also, cinnamon toast is the best! Take a piece of bread, spread butter over the entire surface, sprinkle the buttered surface with a generous amount of granulated sugar and cinnamon, then toast. The sugar caramelizes while the bread crisps up. It's my go-to dessert when I have nothing sweet in the house.)


We had this last night.


----------



## Binkers41

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

That reminds me of the rice cooker I bought, I've only ever used it for rice, but you can also steam things or get fancy and cook all kinds of non-rice things in the pot like cheesecake.


----------



## JHW 3d

Toaster does something better than toaster oven:

toasting bread.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> Nachos
> 
> Cinnamon sugar toast
> 
> Leftover Pizza
> 
> Chicken Wings
> 
> Hotdogs
> 
> Leftover hot sandwiches
> 
> Leftover hamburgers
> 
> I could keep going. I use the toaster oven almost every day.


This. :thumbs:



EhmayWuntee said:


> Nachos... interesting, I have never used an oven or anything similar for nachos, they must be fancy ones. *&lt;SMH&gt;*
> Cinnamon sugar toast I have not heard of, but sounds interesting.
> Pizza/wings I would just do in an oven so no loss there. *Sure, keep wasting that energy. It's your $$*
> Hotdogs as in the first time cooking them? That's also a first for me to hear this method if so. I'd do stovetop or microwave if in a hurry.
> Leftover sandwich/burger I suppose I could see, I rarely have leftovers like this so I'd probably use a microwave if it came to it.
> 
> I guess the toaster oven is one of those things you may not NEED, but can find a use for as opposed to going with it's bigger brother or an alternative. *FALSE*


----------



## envirotex

That's why you have both, silly.


----------



## knight1fox3

Both...


----------



## thekzieg

JHW 3d said:


> Toaster does something better than toaster oven:
> 
> toasting bread.


But who wants just plain toasted bread?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

thekzieg said:


> But who wants just plain toasted bread?


People with the flu


----------



## knight1fox3

&lt;----- me. It's P90x approved.

:bag:


----------



## knight1fox3

EhmayWuntee said:


> People with the flu


Not if you don't get sick.


----------



## thekzieg

Toaster oven toast is just fine for me.


----------



## JHW 3d

Me, mostly.

Yeah our pizza is rubbery coming from the MW. I don't care. Finally got me a proper four slicer pop up. So satisfying.


----------



## NJmike PE

At the bank spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

My standard toaster even fits my super thick waffles from my Belgian waffle maker if I have one left.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NJmike PE said:


> At the bank spam


For a second there thought that said "At the bank sperm. "  Which may be a bit TMI.

IT'S PAYDAY!


----------



## NJmike PE

Sperm spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam sperm.  how new spams are made.


----------



## thekzieg

Going to Chicago tomorrow. What should we do?


----------



## leggo PE

Friday spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

thekzieg said:


> Going to Chicago tomorrow. What should we do?


Only thing I know about Chicago is the Bean and I suppose find deep dish pizza.


----------



## Master slacker

asl;kfdjaoweorwajeo


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thekzieg said:


> Going to Chicago tomorrow. What should we do?


Ooh, its supposed to be really nice tomorrow.  That will be fun.


----------



## Master slacker

fdgyrhty


----------



## thekzieg

Hopefully!!!


----------



## Master slacker

zfgvczxdfg


----------



## leggo PE

Binkers41 said:


> Second top First Loser.


Fixt.


----------



## JHW 3d

I'll be in Chicago Monday


----------



## Master slacker

asfd w


----------



## Binkers41

Hah.


----------



## Master slacker

sdfgserg


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> Going to Chicago tomorrow. What should we do?


When you go past the Ryan Rd. exit off I-94, that's my house.

Chicago Museum of Science &amp; Industry

Aquarium

Find a hot dog street cart and get one!

Lou Malnati's Pizza

Beer

:thumbs:


----------



## Master slacker

dfsad


----------



## Binkers41

Moar spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> Going to Chicago tomorrow. What should we do?


Not get shot.


----------



## Master slacker

sdfgd


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> When you go past the Ryan Rd. exit off I-94, that's my house.
> 
> Chicago Museum of Science &amp; Industry
> 
> Aquarium
> 
> Find a hot dog street cart and get one!
> 
> Lou Malnati's Pizza
> 
> Beer
> 
> :thumbs:


We won't be driving on the 94, but good to know!  :thankyou:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> We won't be driving on the 94, but good to know!  :thankyou:


lol...taking the slow way i see...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

coast


----------



## leggo PE

Wait, I missed the toaster and toaster oven discussion. I would like to add my support for the toaster oven as being the single best kitchen appliance I own (let's see if I like my new Ninja blender more, but it is doubtful).

In fact, my guy and I have lived for several years without a microwave and without a regular toaster. I can pretty much do anything I want to do with a stovetop, an oven, and a toaster oven. Throw a blender in there, and give me a splurge of my KitchenAid mixer, and I'm basically totally set!


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

We have a Ninja... not the blender but the pitcher one.... not sure what it would be called.  We love it.


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> lol...taking the slow way i see...


We live a lot farther west than you do...


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

But not as farther west as me!  I don't go on that road.


----------



## Master slacker

post testees


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> We have a Ninja... not the blender but the pitcher one.... not sure what it would be called.  We love it.


That's what I want to hear.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> That's what I want to hear.


It is great for smoothies, making crumbs - the oreos don't stand a chance.


----------



## Master slacker

:wanker:


----------



## thekzieg

Spoiler alert


----------



## Master slacker

I'm a Chevy guy, but mon Dieu!  That is one fantastic machine


----------



## leggo PE

Smoothies are my jam! That will be its primary purpose. But I may get creative. I've been interested in trying to make my own nut butters for a long time, but my old blender was not up to it. Or maybe I wasn't patient enough.


----------



## Binkers41

Still hungry.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> We live a lot farther west than you do...


60 mi is a lot? :huh:


----------



## Master slacker

almost lunchy timey


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> almost lunchy timey


Spam for lunch?


----------



## Master slacker

knight1fox3 said:


> Spam for lunch?


Nah, just a plain old puree nut spread and berry compote reduction on a brioche bun


----------



## Binkers41

Master slacker said:


> Nah, just a plain old puree nut spread and berry compote reduction on a brioche bun


So fancy you are.


----------



## Owism

Master slacker said:


> :wanker:


beauty


----------



## Master slacker

Binkers41 said:


> So fancy you are.


I blame @Dexman PE PMP


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> 60 mi is a lot? :huh:


We're on the west side of the city. And 60 miles is kind of a lot...We save 20 minutes taking the 90!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Woo?


----------



## Master slacker

Master slacker said:


> I blame @Dex


Or however the hell you link someone's name.  Link this...


----------



## thekzieg

@Master slacker You have to actually select the person you're linking to.


----------



## leggo PE

Fourth.


----------



## thekzieg

spamth


----------



## Master slacker

How does one select a person?


----------



## Binkers41

Master slacker said:


> How does one select a person?


For what?


----------



## thekzieg

@Master slacker Wait for the dropdown to populate and then click on the user


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Master slacker said:


> I have a gas oven.  Gas oven / range &gt;&gt; all


I miss my gas range.  Indoor toasted marshmallows for Smores all winter


----------



## leggo PE

Master slacker said:


> How does one select a person?


Do you mean tag someone? You were doing it correctly, but I imagine did not wait long enough for the dropdown menu of names to show up. I can tag you, @Master slacker , by typing the @ symbol, typing your name, and then select it from the dropdown menu.


----------



## Ble_PE

Aloha kakahiaka!


----------



## Binkers41

vhab49 said:


> I miss my gas range.  Indoor toasted marshmallows for Smores all winter


I've had a gas range for over a year and didn't think of this!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Binkers41 said:


> I've had a gas range for over a year and didn't think of this!!


You are welcome.


----------



## Master slacker

Let me try...

@Ble_PE GFY and your pretty landscape


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@Master slacker nice one.


----------



## thekzieg

That's the spirit!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@thekzieg Sprits will have to wait until I am off work. They are frowned upon in the office.


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Master slacker

hgdrftg


----------



## thekzieg

@vhab49 When you work from home you're always drinking at the office.


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## leggo PE

I miss having a gas range so much!


----------



## Master slacker

i have gas


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thekzieg said:


> @vhab49 When you work from home you're always drinking at the office.


You win the day.


----------



## Master slacker

leaving work early today spam


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thekzieg said:


>


BIRDIE AND A TOP!


----------



## Master slacker

topless?


----------



## thekzieg

FRIDAY TOP BIRDIE


----------



## leggo PE

BEST TOP OF THREAD!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thekzieg said:


> FRIDAY TOP BIRDIE


Not even gonna be mad that you broke my string of tops.


----------



## Master slacker

i still like topless


----------



## thekzieg

vhab49 said:


> Not even gonna be mad that you broke my string of tops.


That was a pretty good string you had going. Didn't even realize.


----------



## Master slacker

Does this title sound like a porno to anyone else?


----------



## leggo PE

Master slacker said:


> Does this title sound like a porno to anyone else?


No.


----------



## Master slacker

You're not twisted enough


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam twist


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thekzieg said:


> That was a pretty good string you had going. Didn't even realize.


I was pretty impressed also.  Gives me something to strive for next week now.


----------



## Master slacker

lalalalalalaal


----------



## leggo PE

Spam/


----------



## thekzieg

The best is when you have a whole page of spam to yourself. Hashtag rules suck.


----------



## Master slacker

i understand not these "hashtag rules"


----------



## thekzieg

Do you even tweet bro?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thekzieg said:


> The best is when you have a whole page of spam to yourself. Hashtag rules suck.


someday they will let us spam without boundaries.

I hope.


----------



## Master slacker

thekzieg said:


> Do you even tweet bro?


You mean the POUND SIGN?


----------



## thekzieg

Mike is being a real hard ass this year.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Master slacker said:


> You mean the POUND SIGN?


That is the number sign Mr.


----------



## leggo PE

Oh the day will come when there are no rules... Maybe. Still gotta keep this spam thread moving along in the mean time.


----------



## Master slacker

push harder


----------



## thekzieg

Master slacker said:


> You mean the POUND SIGN?


No, GRANDPA. I mean mother f'in HASHTAG.


----------



## Master slacker

thekzieg said:


> Mike is being a real hard ass this year.


push harder


----------



## thekzieg

Master slacker said:


> push harder


It's probably easier if we butter him up a little.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I can't push the number sign any harder.  It does no good.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thekzieg said:


> It's probably easier if we butter him up a little.




I like butter.

Shit double post.  SORRY NOT INTENTIONAL!


----------



## Master slacker

POUND it.  "hashtag" does not compute


----------



## thekzieg

OoOoOoOoh! Double posting!!!


----------



## Master slacker

busted!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thekzieg said:


> OoOoOoOoh! Double posting!!!


SHHHHHHH!


----------



## Master slacker

uh, no


----------



## leggo PE

All this double posting is what's keeping the rules in place!


----------



## thekzieg

sOmeBoDy's iN tRouBLe!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> All this double posting is what's keeping the rules in place!


but... but.... but, it was a zaccident.


----------



## Master slacker

i just realized I TOP'd with an ass joke


----------



## thekzieg

vhab49 said:


> but... but.... but, it was a zaccident.


frickin zacc. Hate that guy.


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo said:


> All this double posting is what's keeping the rules in place!


Some of us are exempt. :thumbs:


----------



## Master slacker

ok, where's the form for exemption?


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


> Let me try...
> 
> @Ble_PE GFY and your pretty landscape


@Master slacker


----------



## thekzieg

Master slacker said:


> i just realized I TOP'd with an ass joke


You like being Top, don't you?


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Some of us are exempt. :thumbs:


:B


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> We're on the west side of the city. And 60 miles is kind of a lot...We save 20 minutes taking the 90!


I suppose if you drive 55mph.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thekzieg said:


> frickin zacc. Hate that guy.


Zach is alright, and sometimes Zak, but that zacc guy.... ugh!


----------



## Master slacker

&lt;sad face&gt;


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> I suppose if you drive 55mph.


I trust Google Maps.


----------



## Master slacker

thekzieg said:


> You like being Top, don't you?


I like being in the game


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> I trust Google Maps.


Whereas I do not. They "estimate", not "calculate". :thumbs:

Top-lastic! :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Lunch!


----------



## Master slacker

My "on the top" response... was on the  bottom...


----------



## Binkers41

Wow - 55 posts in 20 minutes... way to go people!


----------



## Master slacker

not good enough


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> Whereas I do not. They "estimate", not "calculate". :thumbs:


My way is 152 miles with no major metro area traffic to traverse until reaching Chicago.

Your way is 176 miles and you have to drive through a city.

I like my way best.


----------



## Master slacker

Binkers41 said:


> Wow - 55 posts in 20 minutes... way to go people!


when double posting rules are off, we'll do 55 pages in 20 minutes


----------



## thekzieg

Master slacker said:


> My "on the top" response... was on the  bottom...


so you got it on top and bottom?


----------



## Master slacker

gotta keep the variety up


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> My way is 152 miles with no major metro area traffic to traverse until reaching Chicago.
> 
> Your way is 176 miles and you have to drive through a city.
> 
> I like my way best.


You also assume I would take 94 the whole way. 

West-coasters....


----------



## Master slacker

saoijfsiaojfweoarjoij


----------



## knight1fox3

No.


----------



## Master slacker

i have done nothing "productive" all day


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Master slacker said:


> saoijfsiaojfweoarjoij


really?  djfbSDNFEDJDDS. asdkjc... keke!


----------



## thekzieg

SPAM


----------



## Master slacker

oisjdfaoi.... OEJFRWOI!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

OFERRO?!?!  JUICE!


----------



## Master slacker

SHMAEROT!!!


----------



## thekzieg

Who want to bring me donuts??


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> Who want to bring me donuts??


How about a veggie plate instead?


----------



## thekzieg

I'd try a spam donut


----------



## Master slacker

who is spam?


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm looking for spam


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> How about a veggie plate instead?


How about shush


----------



## Master slacker

never tried that


----------



## thekzieg

Top??


----------



## Ble_PE

Morning spam.


----------



## thekzieg

Anyone know the Toyota Park bag policy?


----------



## Master slacker

how does one park a bag?


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## Ble_PE

I don't even know Toyota Park.


----------



## Master slacker

I know some people with last name "Park"


----------



## thekzieg

MLS Saturday!!!


----------



## Master slacker

*M*y *L*unch-like *S*nack?


----------



## Ble_PE

Make Lunch Sandwich?


----------



## thekzieg

Major League Soccer. Come on.


----------



## Master slacker

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh


----------



## Ble_PE

Wait, what?


----------



## Master slacker

Yeah.  Soccer.  People PAY to watch this


----------



## Binkers41

Way better than PAYING to watch golf.  Or football from 1000 feet away.


----------



## thekzieg

Soccer is cool.


----------



## Master slacker

If im paying for a sport, it's for the booze to enjoy on my sofa


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's play a game. It's called "Who is your daddy and what does he do?".


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Whoa, I had to step out for an hour or so and came back to 6 pages to read, you guys were on a roll!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Master slacker

the lack of participation at this hour is disappointing


----------



## leggo PE

Soccer is definitely fun to watch! I like it on TV or live. I went to an MLS game last summer and had a great time. I'd definitely go again. Football, however, is CRAP live. Unless, maybe, you have great seats. But when I went, I didn't. I much, much prefer it on TV. They have all those different angles and camera shots for a reason!

Hockey is also better live, if only for the fact that it is so hard to follow the puck on a TV screen.


----------



## Master slacker

Ok, I confess.  The one game I did see in person... in FRICKIN' BRAZIL (Morumbi)... was pretty epic


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## leggo PE

Master slacker said:


> Ok, I confess.  The one game I did see in person... in FRICKIN' BRAZIL (Morumbi)... was pretty epic


There ya go!

Edit: TOP!


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## leggo PE

Maps.


----------



## Ble_PE

Anybody else excited that it's Friday?


----------



## Master slacker

meh


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

For sports on TV I can't do soccer, Nascar, or bowling for more than a few minutes, hockey and darts a bit longer, but I can watch a fair bit of time with golf, baseball, football, and billiards.

For sure, things like hockey and baseball are much better if live, I am not sure if I would like a live soccer game or Nascar event, but I've never been one that was interested in either. I bet I would like an autocross or non-oval race live though.


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## leggo PE

Ble_PE said:


> Anybody else excited that it's Friday?


I'm pretty pleased with it!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Hopefully it doesn't rain this weekend, I've got a woodworking project I've been trying to get back into and finish up.


----------



## leggo PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> For sports on TV I can't do soccer, Nascar, or *bowling* for more than a few minutes, hockey and darts a bit longer, but I can watch a fair bit of time with golf, baseball, football, and billiards.
> 
> For sure, things like hockey and baseball are much better if live, I am not sure if I would like a live soccer game or Nascar event, but I've never been one that was interested in either. I bet I would like an autocross or non-oval race live though.


Wait, who shows bowling on TV? Is it like ESPN2 or something?

I can watch pretty much any sport on TV but for boxing and wrestling. Heck, I can even watch poker for a little while, though I rarely do.

Equally, I think I'd enjoy almost any sport live, except football. I've never been to a Nascar race, but I'm also not very interested in that type of thing. I also imagine that watching a bike race live wouldn't be that exciting, because they pass you by once, and that's it!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

leggo said:


> Wait, who shows bowling on TV? Is it like ESPN2 or something?
> 
> I can watch pretty much any sport on TV but for boxing and wrestling. Heck, I can even watch poker for a little while, though I rarely do.
> 
> Equally, I think I'd enjoy almost any sport live, except football. I've never been to a Nascar race, but I'm also not very interested in that type of thing. I also imagine that watching a bike race live wouldn't be that exciting, because they pass you by once, and that's it!


Ha! I dont know, I've seen it once though. I have also seen chess and other odd sports on ESPN or something similar before. It's one of those, watch it for a minute to make sure it isn't a commercial, laugh, and move on. Darts is the interesting one with the overly excited announcer.

I haven't had cable for awhile now though so things may have changed.


----------



## Headnarm

Noob here... first spam... 15k here we come!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ble_PE said:


> Anybody else excited that it's Friday?


No.


----------



## leggo PE

Yeah, I have cable, but only a pretty basic package. We get the major news networks, but that's about it. No ESPN, and no local station that shows all the Giants games. I miss these things, but we can generally stream the things we really want to watch, like the NBA playoffs, online and connect them to our TV. Overall, the lack of these stations probably just means I watch less TV, which I consider a good thing!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Headnarm said:


> Noob here... first spam... 15k here we come!
> 
> View attachment 9461


Follow the rules.  Spam More.  But not twice in a row.  That is bad bad mojo.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Don't feel much like working the weekend again.


----------



## leggo PE

Headnarm said:


> Noob here... first spam... 15k here we come!


Welcome! Read the first post for the rules, which have yet to be suspended.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Does Friday the 12th mean you are supposed to wear grey since it is close to Friday the 13th?


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## thekzieg

Baseball is just an excuse for drinking beer and eating garlic fries.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

sleepy


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Guess i've been doing it all wrong then since I don't drink beer and have never heard of let alone had garlic fries.


----------



## Master slacker

posticles


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I had a Laffy Taffy banana Icee the other day and it was Uhmazing.


----------



## thekzieg

potstickers


----------



## Ble_PE

Waitin' on quittin' time already post.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Quitin' time is about 1 hour away


----------



## leggo PE

160 pushups later and it's time to go pick up my lunch.

Also, garlic fries are amazing.


----------



## Master slacker

leggo said:


> 160 pushups later and it's time to go pick up my lunch.


I like Bounty Basics and Formula 409.  It gets the job done faster


----------



## Ble_PE

At least I'm leaving work early today.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.




----------



## Master slacker

poop


----------



## thekzieg

Late Lunch


----------



## Master slacker

be leaving soon post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## Binkers41

leggo said:


> 160 pushups later and it's time to go pick up my lunch.
> 
> Also, garlic fries are amazing.


Woah - 160 pushups for reals?


----------



## Master slacker

pasta pasta


----------



## Ble_PE

Can't think of anything to say post.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

couscous couscous?


----------



## thekzieg

couscous is delish! I had some at breakfast!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I haven't had much, but the best was an apple couscous a restaurant had under a piece of trout.


----------



## P-E

NJM has been known to suspend the rules over the weekend.


----------



## Master slacker

i had some for dinner last night with spinach, zuchini, squash, and chicken


----------



## thekzieg

EhmayWuntee said:


> I haven't had much, but the best was an apple couscous a restaurant had under a piece of trout.


That sounds good! I make a Mediterranean salad with it...feta, kalamata olives, mint, chicken and red bell peppers.


----------



## Master slacker

now i want pastalaya


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I still want a nap.  and chocolate.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I want a 3 day weekend.


----------



## thekzieg

I want iced coffee


----------



## Master slacker

that sounds awesome!


----------



## thekzieg

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

I want a beer.


----------



## Headnarm




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ble_PE said:


> I want a beer.


This too.


----------



## thekzieg

spicy chicken is spicy


----------



## Headnarm




----------



## Ble_PE

This just in, cold beer is cold.


----------



## Master slacker

rthyedrye


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Bottled Water is Canned:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ble_PE said:


> This just in, cold beer is cold.


Cold and wet.


----------



## thekzieg

good coffee is good


----------



## Master slacker

nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

irf irf irf irf irf irf....... (you did monday backwards so I did friday)


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## thekzieg

I love a good yellow towel


----------



## Master slacker

best when steamed


----------



## thekzieg

And only when served fresh


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Close enough, I'm out. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## P-E

Everything is awesome


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## Headnarm

Ryan Gosling is ugly.


----------



## Ble_PE

post


----------



## Headnarm

Top?


----------



## leggo PE

Binkers41 said:


> Woah - 160 pushups for reals?


In five sets: 29, 33, 29, 29, 40.


----------



## Bot-Man

Friday spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Headnarm said:


> Top?


Better luck next time.


----------



## Binkers41

Done for the day!


----------



## Ble_PE

You guys suck!


----------



## P-E

Half hour


----------



## leggo PE

Mmm iced matcha green tea latte with almond milk, unsweetened... For free!


----------



## thekzieg

Matcha and Green tea taste like lawn to me. But hooray for free drinks!


----------



## TWJ PE

A lot of work to do with the possibility of a week left.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Trusses.


----------



## Ble_PE

leggo said:


> Mmm iced matcha green tea latte with almond milk, unsweetened... For free!


Yuck.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Everybody must have gone home.


----------



## Ble_PE

Not me.


----------



## thekzieg

Going to get my nails done. Byeeeeeeee


----------



## Ble_PE

Take @knight1fox3 with you.


----------



## P-E

On the train


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost lunchtime spam.


----------



## P-E

Almost dinner.  Pizza and beer


----------



## Ble_PE

Damn, I could go for pizza and beer.


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg said:


> Matcha and Green tea taste like lawn to me. But hooray for free drinks!


I liked it! It was my first time trying it. Peet's is offering free drinks from 1-3 pm PST today... You have five minutes, go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunch post!


----------



## leggo PE

Afternoon snack time!


----------



## Ble_PE

spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

I've checked out for the week, can't I just go home?


----------



## leggo PE

Top!


----------



## Ble_PE

post.


----------



## leggo PE

@Ble_PE, are we the only two still here?  :blink2:


----------



## P-E

Which beer to have?


----------



## leggo PE

Eeny meeny miny mo!


----------



## Ble_PE

leggo said:


> @Ble_PE, are we the only two still here?  :blink2:


almost. @P-E just made it a threesome.


----------



## P-E

Drinks all around


----------



## leggo PE

Yes please!


----------



## Ble_PE

Where, I'm not seeing any?


----------



## thekzieg

Steak and coke


----------



## leggo PE

What are my drink choices?


----------



## Ble_PE

I'll have any beer that's cold.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## P-E

leggo said:


> What are my drink choices?


Here you go


----------



## leggo PE

I'll take the Heady Topper, please. Heck, give me two. Then I'll be set for the night. 

Edit: I used to live in Vermont. Heady Topper abounded. It's much harder to get my paws on some out here in CA.


----------



## P-E

leggo said:


> I'll take the Heady Topper, please. Heck, give me two. Then I'll be set for the night.
> 
> Edit: I used to live in Vermont. Heady Topper abounded. It's much harder to get my paws on some out here in CA.


This was a good batch.   Something was up with it last year.  Finally back to what I remember.   Got a growler left of hill farmstead double Galaxy which is very good.


----------



## leggo PE

P-E said:


> This was a good batch.   Something was up with it last year.  Finally back to what I remember.   Got a growler left of hill farmstead double Galaxy which is very good.


The Hill Farmstead Brewery is one of my favorite breweries I have ever been to. So picturesque, amazing beer, beautiful landscape, great vibe.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Content.


----------



## P-E

leggo said:


> The Hill Farmstead Brewery is one of my favorite breweries I have ever been to. So picturesque, amazing beer, beautiful landscape, great vibe.


Super laid back there.  They often have a great food truck on site. 

We'll have to make a trade for Pliny.


----------



## leggo PE

P-E said:


> We'll have to make a trade for Pliny.


It may be able to be arranged...


----------



## P-E

leggo said:


> It may be able to be arranged...


Let me know when and I'll send you some heady or whatever.   Trillium and Treehouse are pretty amazing too.


----------



## leggo PE

P-E said:


> Let me know when and I'll send you some heady or whatever.   Trillium and Treehouse are pretty amazing too.


Gotta track down some bottled Pliny first. Will let you know when it happens.

How often do you do HT trips? Or can you get it canned in MA these days?


----------



## P-E

leggo said:


> Gotta track down some bottled Pliny first. Will let you know when it happens.
> 
> How often do you do HT trips? Or can you get it canned in MA these days?


Pretty random.  Co worker got me a case end of March.  I went skiing at Stow end of last month.  I'll be back in July.   Easier now that the new brewery opened.  Still need to go to VT though and they still have limits per person per day.


----------



## leggo PE

P-E said:


> Pretty random.  Co worker got me a case end of March.  I went skiing at Stow end of last month.  I'll be back in July.   Easier now that the new brewery opened.  Still need to go to VT though and they still have limits per person per day.


Thought as much about it only still being in VT. I remember when I was living there (a few years ago), there was a scandal about it being sold on Craigslist in Boston... And an acquaintance I had there told me he would get texts from the owner of his local liquor store when they had it in the back of the store, and he'd go in an ask for it by name. In VT, it was pretty easy to get in grocery stores every week, but stores would have a limit on the number of packs you could buy (some it was two, some four). But you generally had to get there the day it was stocked.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I have nothing to contribute to your beer exchange, but I am having steak and corn on the cob with hard cider for dinner.


----------



## leggo PE

Ohhhh cider, making me miss Citizen Cider so much! @P-E I might ask for a trade for that, too. 

EDIT: Topsies!


----------



## P-E

Cider is good too.

they still sell heady at the small stores once a week for the locals. Limits there are 1 to 2 four packs. I hear similar black market stories around the Boston area.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost the end of the day, finally... Just a few more RISA runs to print and format.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Gotta go in tomorrow to finish some stuff so going to have a nice relaxing evening.


----------



## P-E

I have to go to Maine next week


----------



## leggo PE

Peace out spammers!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

See ya!


----------



## P-E

Just opened a heady.  Yum.


----------



## Voomie

Taco time spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Go Celtics.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Fire spam.


----------



## P-E

vhab49 said:


> Fire spam.


@NJmike PE we have a situation here.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now what did I do?


----------



## P-E

You're in big trouble.


----------



## Master slacker

I am so fckinf drunk right mow it's awesomme


----------



## envirotex

P-E said:


> @NJmike PE we have a situation here.


Is it thyme?


----------



## P-E

Master slacker said:


> I am so fckinf drunk right mow it's awesomme







Oops


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Oh well ill just drink more.


----------



## P-E

vhab49 said:


> Oh well ill just drink more.


Good thinking.   That will help a lot.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Drinky.

Also graham crackers burn when you put them in the fire.


----------



## P-E

vhab49 said:


> Drinky.
> 
> Also graham crackers burn when you put them in the fire.


Also the SMS TFS burns really well with white gasoline.  :true:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Torn between more drink and not being hung over.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Yay PC fixed, needed to RMA my cooler and the new one is working great now.


----------



## Road Guy

Everything closes to early around here


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Late. Drunk. Bed. Night.


----------



## NJmike PE

Raining

EDIT: f-yeah Top

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Master slacker

Raining wood? Eww


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Gross.


----------



## NJmike PE

At work spam


----------



## P-E

Need to mow the yard


----------



## Bot-Man

Saturday spam


----------



## P-E

Busy Saturday


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yard work spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

no rules until midnight, EST on Sunday.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st Top!!!

1st for no rules!

:bananalama:

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Bottom

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Top

1st for no rules!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NJmike PE said:


> no rules until midnight, EST on Sunday.


Sweet!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yes!  Rule free spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yes!  Rule free spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yes!  Rule free spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

2


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

3


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

4


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

7


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

8


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

9


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

10


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

11


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

12


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

13


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

14


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

15


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

16


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

17


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

18


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

19


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bottom


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Top?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

First loser!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Second loser!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Third loser!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49 said:


> !


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ivy sucks.  But it is pretty.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Wow this is chaos.... I must join in later.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

No rules is going to be bad for production at work.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Googly.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Boogly


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

McOodly


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Do!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Its going to be hot today.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Wow this is chaos.... I must join in later.


Man now I have to do another page.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

vhab49 said:


> Man now I have to do another page.


Why only one?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Trying to maybe be productive or something.  @EhmayWuntee


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Plus phone almost dead.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I was unprepared for unlimited spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My bad.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

But I will keep on trying.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Again.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Well, have at it, I'm going to jump in on some other things and come back later.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And again.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49 said:


> And again.


And again.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nah.  I should get some work done


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nevermind


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nevermind


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nevermind


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nevermind


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nevermind


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nevermind


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nevermind


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nevermind


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nevermind


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nevermind


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nevermind


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## Master slacker

This


----------



## Master slacker

Bitch


----------



## Master slacker

Dldld


----------



## Master slacker

E


----------



## Master slacker

E


----------



## Master slacker

S


----------



## Master slacker

Z


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Master slacker said:


> In


Gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!  Good morningish how are doing today?


----------



## Master slacker

P


----------



## Master slacker

S


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1


----------



## Master slacker

L


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

G


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I just f'd up my screen formatting


----------



## Master slacker

In


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

W


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

T


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

F


----------



## Master slacker

S


----------



## Master slacker

D


----------



## Master slacker

D


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost lunchtime


----------



## Master slacker

Ss


----------



## Master slacker

Dodddo


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

H


----------



## Master slacker

Kick,kcckkc


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Flflfl


----------



## Master slacker

Didkdodo


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bugs


----------



## Master slacker

Dodofofo


----------



## Master slacker

Idididid


----------



## Master slacker

Kckckd


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Pants


----------



## Master slacker

Fkfkfk


----------



## Master slacker

Kdodof


----------



## Master slacker

Idkdid


----------



## Master slacker

Fifofkdo


----------



## Master slacker

Kdodofo


----------



## Master slacker

Kfkfkfod


----------



## Master slacker

Lclckdl


----------



## Master slacker

Lcckkcdl


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Fjcjce


----------



## Master slacker

Ofodof


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

7cjr


----------



## Master slacker

Ofofofofo


----------



## Master slacker

Ofoofo


----------



## Master slacker

Orrrororro


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Butt hutrs


----------



## Master slacker

Rororororo


----------



## Master slacker

Oeoeoeoepepe


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sittibg on concrete


----------



## Master slacker

,c,com,c,c,c,


----------



## Master slacker

C,c,c,c,c,cl


----------



## Master slacker

,c,cal,dldle


----------



## Master slacker

C,ckfkfkd


----------



## Master slacker

Wpwppqpqqp


----------



## Master slacker

C,c,c,c,c,,x


----------



## Master slacker

Dlfkfkfkfkfk


----------



## Master slacker

Doodldoddoo


----------



## Master slacker

Cdlldlddl


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I leave you to it @Master slacker gotta charge the phone and take some Tylenol.


----------



## Master slacker

Dkdldkdldld


----------



## Master slacker

Bu bye


----------



## Master slacker

,cldldldldl


----------



## Master slacker

Lslddlslls


----------



## Master slacker

Lcldldldsl


----------



## Master slacker

Kdkckdldls


----------



## Master slacker

LCD,dlls


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Thanks @NJmike PE


----------



## Master slacker

Ldldldlsls


----------



## Master slacker

Kdkdslelww


----------



## Master slacker

Lslslsl


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## Master slacker

Slslslslsl


----------



## Master slacker

Ddldldl


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## Master slacker

Lxldldldl


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## Master slacker

,xlxxlslls


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## Master slacker

Ldlddlls


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## Master slacker

Cllddldl


----------



## Master slacker

Slsllsls


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## Master slacker

A

lalalalalala


----------



## Master slacker

Kdkkdsksl


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

_doh_


----------



## Master slacker

Lslslslsl


----------



## Master slacker

Oodeso


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Shnansnsn


----------



## Master slacker

Ksskdksk


----------



## Master slacker

Lsslelsll


----------



## Master slacker

Lsllls


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Master slacker said:


> Oodeso


Fjdj


----------



## Master slacker

Selslsl


----------



## Master slacker

Dodldkdl


----------



## Master slacker

,d,ldld


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Fff


----------



## Master slacker

D,d,d,d,d,


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Fff


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ssss


----------



## Master slacker

Kddkdldlsl


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Fjdjdj


----------



## Master slacker

Lslldls


----------



## Master slacker

Kddkdld


----------



## Master slacker

Lssllsls


----------



## Master slacker

Lslslsl


----------



## Master slacker

Lslslsl


----------



## Master slacker

,x,xlxlx


----------



## Master slacker

Killin the TOP


----------



## Master slacker

Ldldlddl


----------



## Master slacker

Ldldldlsl


----------



## Master slacker

Lddkd


----------



## Master slacker

Dldldl


----------



## Master slacker

Dldddl


----------



## Master slacker

D,,dx,lsls


----------



## Master slacker

Dododkdldo


----------



## Master slacker

Doddododo


----------



## Master slacker

Kdkdsksl


----------



## Master slacker

Odkdldld


----------



## Master slacker

Kdkdkdl


----------



## Master slacker

Dddse


----------



## Master slacker

Kdkdkddl


----------



## Master slacker

Ldldldl


----------



## Master slacker

Dodoldo


----------



## Master slacker

Kddkkdek


----------



## Master slacker

Dkkdkdl


----------



## Master slacker

Ddlll


----------



## Master slacker

Cdmdkd


----------



## Master slacker

Doeodo


----------



## Master slacker

9600 posts


----------



## Master slacker

Crawfish boil time


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Head hurts


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ok


----------



## Master slacker

Post

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Chi City Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Chi City Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Chi City Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Chi City Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Chi City Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Chi City Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Chi City Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Chi City Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Chi City Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Chi City Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Chi City Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Chi City Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Chi City Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Chi City Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Chi City Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Chi City Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Chi City Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Chi City Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Chi City Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Chi City Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Chi City Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Chi City Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

It's windy here


----------



## thekzieg

It's windy here


----------



## thekzieg

It's windy here


----------



## thekzieg

It's windy here


----------



## thekzieg

It's windy here


----------



## thekzieg

It's windy here


----------



## thekzieg

It's windy here


----------



## thekzieg

It's windy here


----------



## thekzieg

It's windy here


----------



## thekzieg

It's windy here


----------



## thekzieg

It's windy here


----------



## thekzieg

It's windy here


----------



## thekzieg

It's windy here


----------



## thekzieg

It's windy here


----------



## thekzieg

It's windy here


----------



## thekzieg

It's windy here


----------



## thekzieg

It's windy here


----------



## thekzieg

It's windy here


----------



## thekzieg

It's windy here


----------



## thekzieg

It's windy here


----------



## thekzieg

It's windy here


----------



## thekzieg

It's windy here


----------



## thekzieg

It's windy here


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom 

:B


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1min


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Q


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SOFTBALL GAME!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SOFTBALL GAME!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SOFTBALL GAME!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SOFTBALL GAME!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SOFTBALL GAME!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SOFTBALL GAME!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SOFTBALL GAME!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SOFTBALL GAME!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SOFTBALL GAME!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SOFTBALL GAME!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SOFTBALL GAME!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SOFTBALL GAME!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SOFTBALL GAME!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SOFTBALL GAME!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SOFTBALL GAME!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SOFTBALL GAME!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SOFTBALL GAME!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SOFTBALL GAME!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SOFTBALL GAME!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SOFTBALL GAME!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SOFTBALL GAME!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SOFTBALL GAME!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Pulling Weeds!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Weeds!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Woods!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SHoes


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SOcks


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Shorts


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cleats


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Food


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Green


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine! TOP?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Top!


----------



## P-E

The flood gates have opened.


----------



## P-E

The flood gates have opened.


----------



## P-E

The flood gates have opened.


----------



## P-E

The flood gates have opened.


----------



## P-E

The flood gates have opened.


----------



## P-E

The flood gates have opened.


----------



## P-E

The flood gates have opened.


----------



## P-E

The flood gates have opened.


----------



## P-E

The flood gates have opened.


----------



## P-E

The flood gates have opened.


----------



## P-E

The flood gates have opened.


----------



## P-E

The flood gates have opened.


----------



## P-E

The flood gates have opened.


----------



## P-E

The flood gates have opened.


----------



## P-E

The flood gates have opened.


----------



## P-E

The flood gates have opened.


----------



## P-E

The flood gates have opened.


----------



## P-E

The flood gates have opened.


----------



## P-E

The flood gates have opened.


----------



## P-E

The flood gates have opened.


----------



## P-E

The flood gates have opened.


----------



## P-E

The flood gates have opened.


----------



## P-E

The flood gates have opened.


----------



## P-E

The flood gates have opened.


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: top. The flood gates have opened.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

[No message]


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Image fail, look for another


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Try this:


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Nope


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

This likely broken too


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

yup


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Keep trying!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Wonder if it is my PC


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

None of these work!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Test


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Nope


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Did someone kill images?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Because now like 12 havent worked....


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I blame:


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Oh look, it didnt work...


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...YMKHfYpA4kQMwg6KAQwBA&amp;iact=mrc&amp;uact=8


Try my old way


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Nope still broke


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

hmmm


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Someone else should try an online image and see if it is just me


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I will have to try more later or a different browser


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Don't miss my comment, please try.*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Don't miss my comment, please try.*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Don't miss my comment, please try.*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Don't miss my comment, please try.*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Don't miss my comment, please try.*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

_*Did you miss it?*_


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

_*Did you miss it?*_


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

_*Did you miss it?*_


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

_*Did you miss it?*_


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

_*Did you miss it?*_


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

_*Did you miss it?*_


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

_*Did you miss it?*_


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

_*Did you miss it?*_


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

_*Did you miss it?*_


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

_*Did you miss it?*_


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

_*Did you miss it?*_


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

_*Did you miss it?*_


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

_*Did you miss it?*_


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

_*Did you miss it?*_


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

_*Did you miss it?*_


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

_*Did you miss it?*_


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Check again if so*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Check again if so*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Check again if so*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Check again if so*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Check again if so*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Check again if so*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Check again if so*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Check again if so*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Check again if so*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Why haven't I been using color all along?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Can you default to use a color?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I tried posting a picture of a color


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

It didnt work


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Like the other 12 or so


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Centered color?​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Ohhh made you look over here!!!*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I like right sided posting!*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I like right sided posting!*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I like right sided posting!*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I like right sided posting!*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I like right sided posting!*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I like right sided posting!*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I like right sided posting!*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I like right sided posting!*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I like right sided posting!*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I like right sided posting!*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I like right sided posting!*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I like right sided posting!*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I like right sided posting!*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I like right sided posting!*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I like right sided posting!*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I like right sided posting!*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I like right sided posting!*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I like right sided posting!*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*If you thought those last few were blank, check again*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Does this look centered to you?​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I need to make lunch...


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Ohhh yea, I need to also make a theme change to this website through CSS script


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Does this blend in a lot?​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Ohh man it sure does!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Mobile people maybe cant see all the formatting...


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Back to simple defaults


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Lets get this to 4000 and make lunch


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Lets get this to 4000 and make lunch


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Lets get this to 4000 and make lunch


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Lets get this to 4000 and make lunch


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Lets get this to 4000 and make lunch


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Lets get this to 4000 and make lunch


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Lets get this to 4000 and make lunch


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Lets get this to 4000 and make lunch


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Lets get this to 4000 and make lunch


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Lets get this to 4000 and make lunch


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Lets get this to 4000 and make lunch


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Lets get this to 4000 and make lunch


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Lets get this to 4000 and make lunch


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Lets get this to 4000 and make lunch


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Lets get this to 4000 and make lunch


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Bottom


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Top


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Last page


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Until 4k


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

4k = 4000


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

k is a symbol for 1000


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

and 4 is the number of thousands


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

so 4k = 4000


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

But is 401K really 401,000?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Why do your images work?!?!?*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bingo!  Don't like doing to from phone.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I blame my settings....


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Phone posting images worked? I need desktop tried


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

So that was a big pain.  I had to insertimage from url


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Looks like you did indeed read my comment at least


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Boo!!!! I tried copy/paste as well as drag into reply.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

on multiple types of images


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Maybe the mods broke it to limit my nice images to spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

When I post frrom pc I go to image search and right click copy, then pasteinto post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I shall return to Right Posting then...*​


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My screen I s too hot to type.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I shall return to Right Posting then...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I shall return to Right Posting then...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I shall return to Right Posting then...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I shall return to Right Posting then...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I shall return to Right Posting then...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Ohhhhhhhh we blew past 4000 since I didn't keep up with your posts as quickly as I should have.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I shall return to Right Posting then...*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Heh, i forgot to go to the right on some of those...


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Dang no edit button


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I shall return to Right Posting then...*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I shall return to Right Posting then...*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I shall return to Right Posting then...*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

LUNCH!​


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Does not computes


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Image from URL... I shall try.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

That worked!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I leave you with the cute monkey... (its above ^)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

You did it!  Good job


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Whew it is hot today.


----------



## P-E

I see goats


----------



## P-E

I see goats


----------



## P-E

I see goats


----------



## P-E

I see goats


----------



## P-E

I see goats


----------



## P-E

I see goats


----------



## P-E

I see goats


----------



## P-E

I see goats


----------



## P-E

I see goats


----------



## P-E

I see goats


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: top.  I see goats


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

*totes mcgoats*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

No more goats


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

_*Goats?*_​


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Foot


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dude!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

You stopped my goats


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dr


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Pepper


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Still hot


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

80.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Softball is hard


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Eyes over here!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Now here!*​


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sittong on a chair just watching


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Lastly here!*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Close to bottom


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Oops... I miss-clicked... meant here!*​


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Closer


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Content.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Missed


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Did my job for the day


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Phone so slow today


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Softball over


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Garbage


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Anyone want to buy me this for my birthday?*

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-M18-18-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Compact-Vacuum-Tool-Only-0882-20/300510229


----------



## P-E

thyme 2 post


----------



## P-E

thyme 2 post


----------



## P-E

thyme 2 post


----------



## P-E

thyme 2 post


----------



## P-E

thyme 2 post


----------



## P-E

thyme 2 post


----------



## P-E

thyme 2 post


----------



## P-E

thyme 2 post


----------



## P-E

thyme 2 post


----------



## P-E

thyme 2 post


----------



## P-E

thyme 2 post


----------



## P-E

thyme 2 post


----------



## P-E

thyme 2 post


----------



## P-E

thyme 2 post


----------



## P-E

thyme 2 post


----------



## P-E

thyme 2 post


----------



## P-E

thyme 2 post


----------



## P-E

top  :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Work


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Work


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Work


----------



## P-E

something else


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Work


----------



## P-E

something else


----------



## P-E

something else


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Work


----------



## P-E

something else


----------



## P-E

something else


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Work


----------



## P-E

something else


----------



## P-E

something else


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Work


----------



## P-E

something else


----------



## P-E

something else


----------



## P-E

something else


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Work


----------



## P-E

something else


----------



## P-E

something else


----------



## P-E

something else


----------



## P-E

something else


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Work


----------



## P-E

something else


----------



## P-E

something else

top :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Work


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Work


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Work


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Work


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Work


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Work


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Work


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Work


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Work


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:  TOP


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Fgh


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I hate rapid posting from phone.


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

v :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:  ToP


----------



## P-E

different


----------



## P-E

different


----------



## P-E

different


----------



## P-E

different


----------



## P-E

different


----------



## P-E

different


----------



## P-E

different


----------



## P-E

different


----------



## P-E

different


----------



## P-E

different


----------



## P-E

different


----------



## P-E

different


----------



## P-E

different


----------



## P-E

different


----------



## P-E

different


----------



## P-E

different


----------



## P-E

different


----------



## P-E

different


----------



## P-E

different


----------



## P-E

different


----------



## P-E

different


----------



## P-E

different


----------



## P-E

different


----------



## P-E

different


----------



## P-E

different

:bananalama:  ToP


----------



## P-E

cs:


----------



## Bot-Man

Minute late and a dollar short


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

more of the same


----------



## P-E

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

How about some numbers?


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: ToP


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

69


----------



## P-E

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of postsHere comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of postsHere comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: ToP

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:

TOP   Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of postsHere comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of postsHere comes a lot of postsHere comes a lot of postsHere comes a lot of postsHere comes a lot of postsHere comes a lot of posts

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

Here comes a lot of postsHere comes a lot of postsHere comes a lot of postsHere comes a lot of postsHere comes a lot of postsHere comes a lot of posts


----------



## P-E

even more posts


----------



## P-E

even more posts


----------



## P-E

even more posts


----------



## P-E

even more posts


----------



## P-E

even more posts


----------



## P-E

even more posts


----------



## P-E

even more posts


----------



## P-E

even more posts


----------



## P-E

even more posts


----------



## P-E

even more posts


----------



## P-E

even more posts


----------



## P-E

even more posts


----------



## P-E

even more posts


----------



## P-E

even more posts


----------



## P-E

even more posts


----------



## P-E

even more posts


----------



## P-E

even more posts


----------



## P-E

even more posts


----------



## P-E

even more posts


----------



## P-E

even more posts


----------



## P-E

even more posts


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## P-E

13000

and ToP :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

adding in my own now.


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: ToP need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## P-E

need more

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more!


----------



## P-E

need more

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## P-E

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

:bananalama: ToP

need more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

that was a few pages

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Stop being faster than me!


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: ToP

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

that was a few pages


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: ToP

that was a few pages


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

got to go


----------



## P-E

got to go


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

got to go


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

got to go


----------



## P-E

got to go


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

got to go


----------



## P-E

got to go


----------



## P-E

got to go


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

got to go


----------



## P-E

got to go


----------



## P-E

got to go


----------



## P-E

got to go


----------



## P-E

got to go

ToP


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

we got this P-E


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5Kokay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5Kokay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

off to dinner finish it up


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

are we there yet?


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

are we there yet?


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

are we there yet?


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

are we there yet?


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

are we there yet?


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

are we there yet?


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

are we there yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

are we there yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

are we there yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

are we there yet?


----------



## P-E

almost


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

are we there yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

are we there yet?


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

are we there yet?


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

are we there yet?


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

are we there yet?


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

are we there yet?


----------



## P-E

okay 5K


----------



## P-E

yup


----------



## knight1fox3

Happy hour!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

are we there yet?

YAAAAAS!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Happy hour!


Work time!


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


> Thanks @NJmike PE


Thanks for what?


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

I massacred about 8 pounds of crawfish.  Egads!


----------



## Master slacker

9700


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Work work work


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I cant believe I read/skimmed through all those posts expecting something of actual value...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I cant believe I read/skimmed through all those posts expecting something of actual value...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I cant believe I read/skimmed through all those posts expecting something of actual value...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I cant believe I read/skimmed through all those posts expecting something of actual value...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I cant believe I read/skimmed through all those posts expecting something of actual value...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I cant believe I read/skimmed through all those posts expecting something of actual value...*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I cant believe I read/skimmed through all those posts expecting something of actual value...*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Oh Look


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.




----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

The cute monkey returned


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Look at him!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So cute


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I want one


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

but they are like $4000


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

At least when I looked once at a particular kind


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

He could steal wallets


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

and watches


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

to get my money back


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.




----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.




----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.




----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

^ That was a top monkey


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.




----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.




----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Just hangin' out waiting on NCEES to release the scores...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Just hangin' out waiting on NCEES to release the scores...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Just hangin' out waiting on NCEES to release the scores...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Just hangin' out waiting on NCEES to release the scores...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Just hangin' out waiting on NCEES to release the scores...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Just hangin' out waiting on NCEES to release the scores...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Just hangin' out waiting on NCEES to release the scores...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Just hangin' out waiting on NCEES to release the scores...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Just hangin' out waiting on NCEES to release the scores...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Just hangin' out waiting on NCEES to release the scores...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Just hangin' out waiting on NCEES to release the scores...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Just hangin' out waiting on NCEES to release the scores...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Just hangin' out waiting on NCEES to release the scores...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Just hangin' out waiting on NCEES to release the scores...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Just hangin' out waiting on NCEES to release the scores...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Just hangin' out waiting on NCEES to release the scores...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Just hangin' out waiting on NCEES to release the scores...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Just hangin' out waiting on NCEES to release the scores...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Just hangin' out waiting on NCEES to release the scores...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Just hangin' out waiting on NCEES to release the scores...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Just hangin' out waiting on NCEES to release the scores...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Just hangin' out waiting on NCEES to release the scores...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Guess what!!!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

500 posts = 4 dots... I am still deciphering the code!!!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Back to the monkey*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Back to the monkey*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Back to the monkey*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Back to the monkey*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Back to the monkey*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Back to the monkey*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Back to the monkey*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Back to the monkey*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Back to the monkey*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Back to the monkey*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Back to the monkey*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Back to the monkey*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Back to the monkey*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Back to the monkey*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Back to the monkey*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Back to the monkey*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Back to the monkey*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Back to the monkey*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Back to the monkey*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Back to the monkey*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Back to the monkey*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Back to the monkey*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Top


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Lets make 7500 this weekend!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Lets make 7500 this weekend!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Lets make 7500 this weekend!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Lets make 7500 this weekend!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Lets make 7500 this weekend!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Lets make 7500 this weekend!*


----------



## knight1fox3

Boom!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

IF YOU READ THIS POST

TYPE IN "*CATNIP*"

AS ONE OF YOUR POSTS


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Lets make 7500 this weekend!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Lets make 7500 this weekend!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Lets make 7500 this weekend!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Lets make 7500 this weekend!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Lets make 7500 this weekend!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Lets make 7500 this weekend!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Lets make 7500 this weekend!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Lets make 7500 this weekend!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Lets make 7500 this weekend!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Lets make 7500 this weekend!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Lets make 7500 this weekend!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Lets make 7500 this weekend!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Lets make 7500 this weekend!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Lets make 7500 this weekend!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Lets make 7500 this weekend!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Lets make 7500 this weekend!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Lets make 7500 this weekend!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Lets make 7500 this weekend!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Time to be a bit productive... ta ta for now.


----------



## P-E

What's up with catnip?


----------



## P-E

Out for dinner


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Enjoy your dinner.

I got paid to eat mine.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

CATNIP makes kitties cray cray.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

^ so true


----------



## Bot-Man

Didn't get paid to eat it but it was Lasagna. I'm stuffed.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's me again*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's me again*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's me again*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's me again*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's me again*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's me again*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's me again*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's me again*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's me again*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Working towards the bottom


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Working towards the bottom


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Working towards the bottom


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Working towards the bottom


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Working towards the bottom


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Working towards the bottom


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Working towards the bottom


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Starting from the top


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Starting from the top


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Starting from the top


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Starting from the top


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Starting from the top


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Starting from the top


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Starting from the top


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Starting from the top


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Starting from the top


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Starting from the top


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Starting from the top


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Filling in the middle


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Filling in the middle


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Filling in the middle​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Filling in the middle​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Filling in the middle​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Filling in the middle


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Filling in the middle


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Filling in the middle


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Filling in the middle


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BOO!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Almost the bottom already


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Almost the bottom already


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Ohh an intruder!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Welcome back


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Im here too


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Working to 600 posts


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

More formatting options


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

More formatting options


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

More formatting options


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

More formatting options


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

More formatting options


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

600 for me!


----------



## P-E

You're on your way to 1K


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Has any thread made it to the post requirement before?

10k, 15k, whatever other quotas where there in the past...

Was 10k hit so now they moved to 15k?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

damn project.  not getting valuable spam time.  and I just broke my revit file, which makes me sad panda.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

its gonna be a long night.  I hate stairs.


----------



## P-E

EhmayWuntee said:


> Has any thread made it to the post requirement before?
> 
> 10k, 15k, whatever other quotas where there in the past...
> 
> Was 10k hit so now they moved to 15k?


We could finish this tonight if we wanted.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P-E said:


> We could finish this tonight if we wanted.


We could.  Or I could finish my project.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Once I get this done, I'm posting like crazy.


----------



## P-E

It would take about 3 hours


----------



## P-E

Mike would then extend it to 20k


----------



## P-E

Or not


----------



## P-E

High speed spamming


----------



## P-E

Spamming speed


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

hmmm interesting idea


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

sTILL WORKING.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RELOAD


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*To Spam.....*

*Or not to spam.....*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I think you know the answer*


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Spam not even close to 15k. We need to get moving here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bot-Man

Doing my part Spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

1/3 of the way is pretty close...


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I'll get us to 5500*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Or will I stop short?*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's at least getting closer...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's at least getting closer...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's at least getting closer...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's at least getting closer...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's at least getting closer...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's at least getting closer...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's at least getting closer...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's at least getting closer...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's at least getting closer...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's at least getting closer...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's at least getting closer...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's at least getting closer...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's at least getting closer...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's at least getting closer...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's at least getting closer...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's at least getting closer...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's at least getting closer...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's at least getting closer...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's at least getting closer...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's at least getting closer...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It's at least getting closer...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Started from the bottom*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Now we're here*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

^ Creative, eh?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Jeez still 48 to go...


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

This is a lot of typing


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

|||||||||


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Less creative post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Less creative post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Less creative post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Less creative post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Less creative post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Less creative post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Less creative post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Less creative post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Less creative post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Less creative post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Less creative post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Less creative post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Less creative post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Less creative post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Less creative post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Less creative post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Less creative post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Less creative post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Less creative post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Less creative post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Less creative post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*More Creative Post.*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*More Creative Post.*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*More Creative Post.*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*More Creative Post.*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*More Creative Post.*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*More Creative Post.*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*More Creative Post.*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*More Creative Post.*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*More Creative Post.*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*More Creative Post.*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*More Creative Post.*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*More Creative Post.*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*More Creative Post.*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*More Creative Post.*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Winding down to 5500...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Winding down to 5500...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Winding down to 5500...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Winding down to 5500...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Winding down to 5500...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Winding down to 5500...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Winding down to 5500...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Winding down to 5500...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Winding down to 5500...*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*5500!!!* :excl: :excl: :excl:


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I leave you with the cute monkey:*


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mother's day breakfast in bed!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mother's day breakfast in bed!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mother's day breakfast in bed!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mother's day breakfast in bed!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mother's day breakfast in bed!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mother's day breakfast in bed!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mother's day breakfast in bed!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mother's day breakfast in bed!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mother's day breakfast in bed!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mother's day breakfast in bed!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mother's day breakfast in bed!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mother's day breakfast in bed!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mother's day breakfast in bed!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mother's day breakfast in bed!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mother's day breakfast in bed!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mother's day breakfast in bed!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mother's day breakfast in bed!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mother's day breakfast in bed!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mother's day breakfast in bed!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mother's day breakfast in bed!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mother's day breakfast in bed!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mother's day breakfast in bed!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mother's day breakfast in bed!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bottom


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tops


----------



## knight1fox3

Still not enough spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Only one-third of the way there?  Slackers.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## P-E

Only 10 pages since I signed off?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P-E said:


> Only 10 pages since I signed off?


Sorry.  Mothers day you know.  Have to be pampered and such.


----------



## J_MEC

NJmike PE said:


> no rules until midnight, EST on Sunday.


Searching for the no rules post was a fun time waster


----------



## Bot-Man

No rules?....,,


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bot-Man said:


> No rules?....,,


Spam rules suspended until midnight eastern.


----------



## Bot-Man

I have a good Matrix (let's do this) gif but I can't figure out how to put it in here without it just appearing as a hyperlink.


----------



## JHW 3d

Getting up there...


----------



## JHW 3d

EhmayWuntee said:


> 1/3 of the way is pretty close...


Not horseshoes.

Not hand grenades.


----------



## Bot-Man

I'm contributing


----------



## JHW 3d

You're welcome


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

[No message]


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

N


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

O


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

R


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

U


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

L


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

E


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

S


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

S


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

F


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

U


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

N


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

T


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

M


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

E


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Y


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

L


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

L


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not bottom


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Still not bottom


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tops!


----------



## JHW 3d

Give up?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

No.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Pizza for dinner!  Gotta clear the table.


----------



## thekzieg

My tooth fell out.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I can't count


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thekzieg said:


> My tooth fell out.


What!?!?!?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Must have been a hell of a weekend!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

:reading:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

:reading:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

:reading:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

:reading:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I had a dream that our admin assistant took the PE with me and passed it but I did not.  That was sucky.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now I am done.  For now


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Or not!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sneezy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sneezy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sneezy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sneezy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sneezy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sneezy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sneezy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sneezy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sneezy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sneezy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sneezy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sneezy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sneezy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sneezy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sneezy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sneezy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sneezy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sneezy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sneezy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sneezy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sneezy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sneezy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sneezy.


----------



## thekzieg

thekzieg said:


> My tooth fell out.


That was a lie


----------



## thekzieg

Catnip


----------



## thekzieg

Catnip


----------



## thekzieg

Catnip


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I figured that bird would get spammed eventually.... not very 56k friendly.... then again I hope no one still uses 56k connections.


----------



## thekzieg

Catnip


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spamming


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## P-E

Then do it


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## P-E

Then do it


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## P-E

Then do it


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta spam


----------



## P-E

Then do it


----------



## P-E

Then do it


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Add some color*


----------



## P-E

Then do it


----------



## P-E

Then do it


----------



## P-E

Then do it


----------



## P-E

Then do it


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Super secret hidden message


----------



## P-E

Then do it


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## P-E

Then do it


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## P-E

Then do it


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## P-E

Then do it


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## P-E

Then do it


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## P-E

Then do it


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

_*Lookit this spam!*_


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

okok


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

okok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

okok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

6k


----------



## thekzieg

We made it


----------



## thekzieg

We made it


----------



## thekzieg

We made it


----------



## thekzieg

We made it


----------



## thekzieg

We made it


----------



## thekzieg

We made it


----------



## P-E

there


----------



## thekzieg

We made it


----------



## thekzieg

We made it


----------



## thekzieg

We made it


----------



## thekzieg

We made it


----------



## thekzieg

WE made it


----------



## thekzieg

We made it


----------



## thekzieg

We made it


----------



## thekzieg

We made it


----------



## thekzieg

We made it


----------



## thekzieg

We made it


----------



## thekzieg

We made it


----------



## thekzieg

We made it


----------



## thekzieg

We made it


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

E made it


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

We made it


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

okok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

okok


----------



## thekzieg

Now


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Well done


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

okok


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

okok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

okok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## thekzieg

More


----------



## thekzieg

I'm done


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

ok


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:

ToP ok


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dough


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doe


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Doh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Not even half way to 15k. Slackers!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Flower


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Flour


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cookies!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1480


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1481


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1482


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1483


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1484


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1485


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1486


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1487


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1488


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1489


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1490


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1491


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1492


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1493


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1494


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1495


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1496


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1497


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1498


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1499


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost bottom


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Almost bottom


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bottom


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Top#


----------



## NJmike PE

Remember, midnight tonight the rules are back in effect

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NJmike PE said:


> Remember, midnight tonight the rules are back in effect
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sooo....2 hours


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine and netflix


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine and netflix


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine and netflix


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine and netflix


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine and netflix


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine and netflix


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine and netflix


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine and netflix


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine and netflix


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine and netflix


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine and netflix


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine and netflix


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine and netflix


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine and netflix


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine and netflix


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine and netflix


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine and netflix


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine and netflix


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine and netflix


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine and netflix


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine and netflix


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine and netflix


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine and netflix


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

[No message]


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

[No message]


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

[No message]


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

[No message]


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

D


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sheep go to heaven


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cake!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Motorcycle


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spooge


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Orange


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Diner


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hard hat


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Curls


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wood


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Comedy


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sports


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Rave mnemonic dom


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49 said:


> Rave mnemonic dom


Totally not what I typed


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hamilton


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bottom


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Top


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

School


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Feet


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Pig


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Goat


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Chicken


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beard


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Games


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Rake


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

President


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Relocation


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Obamacabs


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Fan


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sleeping bag


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mosquito bite between my toes


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are comingrules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Candles


----------



## P-E

rules are comingrules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## P-E

rules are coming


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

rules are comingrules are coming


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cat in the hole


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Jenga


----------



## P-E

cat hole


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beef


----------



## P-E

cat hole


----------



## P-E

cat hole


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beef


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beef


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beef


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beef


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beef


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beef


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

some more


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BeerBeer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beeryes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BeerBeer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BeerBeer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BeerBeer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BeerBeer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BeerBeer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## P-E

yes beer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BeerBeer


----------



## P-E

yes beer, 7K and 14K


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BeerBeer


----------



## P-E

14000


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BeerBeer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BeerBeer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BeerBeer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BeerBeer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BeerBeer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BeerBeer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BeerBeer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BeerBeer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BeerBeer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BeerBeer


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BeerBeer


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P-E said:


> 14000


Even more important... 7k spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine


----------



## P-E

almost half.  thyme for me to go


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wine


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm tired.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Back to slow boring rules?

Should have extended it a day in lieu of the holiday.


----------



## Bot-Man

New day, new rules spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Morning spam


----------



## Owism

we wont make 15k


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Owism said:


> we wont make 15k


I tried.  Repeat spamming is tough.



NJmike PE said:


> Morning spam


Morning!

SPAM!


----------



## NJmike PE

vhab49 said:


> 10 minutes ago, Owism said: we wont make 15k
> 
> 
> 
> I tried.  Repeat spamming is tough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 hour ago, NJmike PE said: Morning spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning!
> SPAM!
Click to expand...

Almost half way there


----------



## J_MEC

I think you guys did a lot of damage over a weekend of no rules. 15k without rules during the work week when people are more active on this board should be very doable.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

vhab49 said:


> *I tried.  Repeat spamming is tough.*
> 
> Morning!
> 
> SPAM!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

J_MEC said:


> I think you guys did a lot of damage over a weekend of no rules. 15k without rules during the work week when people are more active on this board should be very doable.


At the expense of my job!


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Monday morning spam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Back to the grind!


----------



## TWJ PE

Do work!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Work work work.


----------



## Bot-Man

Road trip spam


----------



## P-E

I'm heading north tomorrow.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm staying here tomorrow.


----------



## thekzieg

EhmayWuntee said:


> Back to slow boring rules?
> 
> Should have extended it a day in lieu of the holiday.


What holiday?


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg said:


> What holiday?


this


----------



## Karissa

Stupid work getting in the way of spamming


----------



## Master slacker

Mudbug revenge imminent spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

thekzieg said:


> What holiday?


Mother's Day was yesterday, Sunday, May 14th, 2017.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Not sure that really qualifies as a holiday.  My definition of holiday at a minimum involves getting time off from work.


----------



## thekzieg

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Not sure that really qualifies as a holiday.  My definition of holiday at a minimum involves getting time off from work.


This


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Well I know that I didn't have to work yesterday.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Mother's Day was yesterday, Sunday, May 14th, 2017.


It was a lovely holiday, but one of which I could spam to my hearts content.  Outside of napping time.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

You guys got to work with me here, I am trying to get an extra day to make headway on this task.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> You guys got to work with me here, I am trying to get an extra day to make headway on this task.


But I need a day off from work to  make optimal spamming headway.


----------



## thekzieg

Not enough spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Agreed


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My spam to post ratio is high. 

It moves so slow when the rules are in effect.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> My spam to post ratio is high.


At 1,707 posts?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> At 1,707 posts?


That's right.  Adorable.  Adore me now.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Master slacker

in this bitch


----------



## leggo PE

Yay, rules!


----------



## J_MEC

Spamming because   :brickwall:


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Lunch needs to come sooner


----------



## Master slacker

me me me


----------



## matt267 PE

Master slacker said:


> me me me


You sound like a Millennial.


----------



## Master slacker

YOU TAKE THAT BACK!


----------



## Karissa

I hate how slackers seem to be rewarded with less work. Coworker has 1 project new and is struggling to get the design to work correctly, yet comes in late, leaves early, and takes 1.5-2 hour lunches numerous times a week. I on the other hand have 11 projects. I really don't care of the project number difference but this not being at work thing needs to end. Ok, rant over and back to work.


----------



## Master slacker

sounds like he's made for management


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Master slacker

in here


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Bottom Post


----------



## leggo PE

Over here.

Edit: Top top top!


----------



## Master slacker

ou


----------



## User1

im tired.


----------



## NJmike PE

hello tired


----------



## Master slacker

welcome


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Maps.


----------



## Master slacker

blarg


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> You sound like a Millennial.











Master slacker said:


> YOU TAKE THAT BACK!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## leggo PE

Some spam.


----------



## Master slacker

sdfasdfsfd


----------



## Binkers41

Morning spam.  Last 10 days are probably going to be the hardest!


----------



## Master slacker

that's what she said


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Master slacker said:


>


Sad Panda, don't be sad.  Being a Millennial is not THAT bad.


----------



## Master slacker

vhab49 said:


> Sad Panda, don't be sad.  Being a Millennial is not THAT bad.


You kidding?  That's nightmare fuel


----------



## knight1fox3

vhab49 said:


>


That's a great show!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Master slacker said:


> You kidding?  That's nightmare fuel


Errrrm.  Kidding?  Sure.  I would not accuse someone of being one of those people seriously.


----------



## Karissa

I hate being classified as a millennial too.


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't identify with Gen X... or as a millennial.  I'm homeless.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Headnarm

Martin Shkreli is an a-hole. That is all.


----------



## knight1fox3

Did someone say spam?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Headnarm said:


> Martin Shkreli is an a-hole. That is all.


Truth.  Also: he is a Millennial.


----------



## Headnarm

I hate millenials.


----------



## thekzieg

Gen Y?


----------



## Headnarm

Just wanted TOP!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Gen Y Not?


----------



## thekzieg

Well done.


----------



## Master slacker

vhab49 said:


> Errrrm.  Kidding?  Sure.  I would not accuse someone of being one of those people seriously.






vhab49 said:


> I don't identify with Gen X... or as a millennial.  I'm homeless.


You're not specific on your gender so I assumed you're a millennial...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I prefer medium.


----------



## Headnarm

thekzieg said:


> Well done.


Me (in the voice of Michael Scott): "That's what she said!" hahahahaha


----------



## Binkers41

More spam


----------



## Master slacker

asdfsadfdf


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

How nice.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LOVELY


----------



## Master slacker

ghey


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

happy.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Master slacker

sadjfsadkjf


----------



## Headnarm

flat-earthers are also dumb


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Master slacker

rabble rabble rabble


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Scrabble rabble.


----------



## Master slacker

"snarf snarf"


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I like big beams and I cannot lie.


----------



## Master slacker

spam


----------



## Headnarm

Gimme top


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I really need to start paying attention.


----------



## Master slacker

posticle tosticles


----------



## Headnarm

vhab49 said:


> I really need to start paying attention.


Story of my life.


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Master slacker said:


> You're not specific on your gender so I assumed you're a millennial...


Dude.... I just said I don't identify.   Get with it.     Still not a millennial.  Not young enough for that one.  Engineering is more like a early mid-life crisis for me.


----------



## Master slacker

You seem to be easily offended.  Definitely millennial.


----------



## leggo PE

Morning snack time!


----------



## Binkers41

Someone's gonna get slapped


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Master slacker said:


> You seem to be easily offended.  Definitely millennial.


Ok, I'll take it.  One of the guys in the office thinks I'm 30.  I'll also take that, even if it does come with poundsign millennial.


----------



## Karissa

vhab49 said:


> Dude.... I just said I don't identify.   Get with it.     Still not a millennial.  Not young enough for that one.  Engineering is more like a early mid-life crisis for me.


like a quarter life crisis?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Karissa said:


> like a quarter life crisis?


eh, more like 1/3life crisis.


----------



## Master slacker

leggo said:


> Morning snack time!








beef jerky time!


----------



## Headnarm

Joe Rogan podcast: good for passing time.


----------



## Master slacker

car talk &gt;&gt; joe rogan


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sammich time.


----------



## Binkers41

Almost time for snack time


----------



## Karissa

vhab49 said:


> eh, more like 1/3life crisis.


I guess it depends on how long you plan on living.


----------



## Headnarm

Master slacker said:


> car talk &gt;&gt; joe rogan


LOL... what's your go-to podcast?


----------



## leggo PE

Master slacker said:


> car talk &gt;&gt; joe rogan


I remember when I found out the one Car Talk brother had died. It actually made me more sad than I expected. I love that podcast!


----------



## Binkers41




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Karissa said:


> I guess it depends on how long you plan on living.


Not to 120.


----------



## Master slacker

car talk

jocko podcast


----------



## leggo PE

Headnarm said:


> LOL... what's your go-to podcast?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Even I like car talk.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> I don't identify with Gen X... or as a millennial.  I'm homeless.


"Homeless?" Sounds like a millennial to me.


----------



## Headnarm

Top again?


----------



## Ble_PE

Aloha kakahiaka!

What the heck, do ya'll not have anything better to do over the weekend?!


----------



## Headnarm

Well, spam me sideways.


----------



## Master slacker

ppost


----------



## Karissa

vhab49 said:


> Not to 120.


ok fine, you're not a millennial


----------



## Master slacker

Ble_PE said:


> Aloha kakahiaka!
> 
> What the heck, do ya'll not have anything better to do over the weekend?!


i was all out of gum


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> "Homeless?" Sounds like a millennial to me.






Karissa said:


> ok fine, you're not a millennial


Now I'm confused.



Master slacker said:


> i was all out of gum


You should have said something.


----------



## Ble_PE

This is my last week at this job. Don't really have any motivation.


----------



## Binkers41

Headnarm said:


> Well, spam me sideways.


S

P

A

M


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I think eb just got added to the filters at work.  Guess i'll go do my job now.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Master slacker

anyone else just lose access to EB?


----------



## Karissa

bogging down the system with spam?


----------



## Master slacker

Spam will block things up.  That is a fact


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Whew, I thought I was just me.


----------



## Master slacker

i think you caused it... millennial...  with all of your my spaces, snap chats, and fandangled smart phones


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am an avid user of MyFace


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## NJmike PE

vhab49 said:


> I am an avid user of MySpace


----------



## Ble_PE

Post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NJmike PE said:


>


No, this one.


----------



## leggo PE

Almost bottom.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Canyon!


----------



## NJmike PE

Ble_PE said:


>


----------



## matt267 PE

@NJmike PE, ^ that's one interesting fetish you have there.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## NJmike PE

vhab49 said:


>


this


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BINGO.


----------



## Owism

matt267 PE said:


> You sound like a Millennial.


Discrimination based on age. 

Thanks you baby boomer. Start retiring please so we can keep climbing ladders here.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Owism said:


> Discrimination based on age.
> 
> Thanks you baby boomer. Start retiring please so we can keep climbing ladders here.


Thems fightin words.


----------



## NJmike PE

Owism said:


> Discrimination based on age.
> 
> Thanks you baby boomer. Start retiring please so we can keep climbing ladders here.


they have ladders in mom and dad's basement?


----------



## matt267 PE

Owism said:


> Discrimination based on age.
> 
> Thanks you baby boomer. Start retiring please so we can keep climbing ladders here.


"Baby Boomer?" Nope, I'm actually a millennial.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Fact: My kid is as almost as millennial as I am.


----------



## knight1fox3

Owism said:


> Discrimination based on age.
> 
> Thanks you baby boomer. Start retiring please so we can keep climbing ladders here.





NJmike PE said:


> they have ladders in mom and dad's basement?


----------



## Owism

NJmike PE said:


> they have ladders in mom and dad's basement?


The government does thank God. feel sorry for all the corporate/contract workers who dont


----------



## leggo PE

Almost lunch time!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

The government has lots of things.


----------



## leggo PE

Like.... SPAM!


----------



## knight1fox3

Mmmm....govt. spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Birdy?


----------



## Ble_PE

Pre-eye doctor post.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Birdy?


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MORE BIRDIE!


----------



## Headnarm

vhab49 said:


> MORE BIRDIE!


Epic


----------



## Owism

going home


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Headnarm

Post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

FIRST LOSER


----------



## Headnarm

Must. Keep. Spamming.


----------



## Karissa

vhab49 said:


>


I needed this. I love this bird so much.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Karissa said:


> I needed this. I love this bird so much.


It makes me happy too.


----------



## knight1fox3

What's the spam hold-up?!


----------



## NJmike PE

Slackers


----------



## Master slacker

all up in this bitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BOSS ASKED DIRECT FOR SOMETHING.  CRAP. NOW I GOTTA WORK.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Birdie on-demand, I like it.


----------



## knight1fox3

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ble_PE

Waiting on lunch post!


----------



## leggo PE

Ugh! Spam!


----------



## thekzieg

Who's winning?


----------



## envirotex

all of this winning...


----------



## Ble_PE

So who's losing?


----------



## Binkers41

Probably me.  Site visits make spamming hard.


----------



## Ble_PE

Lunchtime post!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Leaving work post.


----------



## Binkers41

Not leaving work post


----------



## Headnarm

Weak spam effort today


----------



## knight1fox3

Not leaving soon..


----------



## Ble_PE

Still working post.


----------



## Headnarm

What did the fish say when it hit the wall?


----------



## Binkers41

Dam?


----------



## Ble_PE

Spammy spam.


----------



## Binkers41

First loser!


----------



## Headnarm

Binkers41 said:


> Dam?


Of course... a water resources dude gets it.


----------



## leggo PE

Pushups spam.


----------



## Headnarm

Sleepy afternoon spam


----------



## leggo PE

Late afternoon snack spam.


----------



## Headnarm

Gimme a coffee spam...


----------



## Binkers41

Headnarm said:


> Of course... a water resources dude gets it.


That's water resources lady, but yes... of course.


----------



## leggo PE

Make your own coffee spam...


----------



## Headnarm

Beer spam?


----------



## Ble_PE

Wishing I had coffee spam.


----------



## Headnarm

Binkers41 said:


> That's water resources lady, but yes... of course.


My bad... couldn't tell from call-sign alone... played the odds. Lost.


----------



## Binkers41

Headnarm said:


> My bad... couldn't tell from call-sign alone... played the odds. Lost.


Fair point.



Ble_PE said:


> Wishing I had coffee spam.


Yes.  This.


----------



## knight1fox3

Fine. I'm out.

&lt;mic drop&gt;


----------



## Headnarm




----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost to 200 spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Helping ya get there spam!


----------



## Binkers41

leggo said:


> Helping ya get there spam!


Thanks!


----------



## Headnarm

I've had many spam quesadilla's... not as terrible as you may think.


----------



## leggo PE

*Not* Top.

Gosh, and it's only Monday.


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo said:


> Top.


Denied


----------



## Headnarm

Gonna be a loooooong week


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> Denied


See my edit.


----------



## J_MEC

Spamming cause I want the results already!


----------



## Master slacker

P90X workout #1 complete spam.  uke:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

First base coach tonight .  I am not a good first base coach.


----------



## Master slacker

Tell the base to stay still and you'll do well


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Just need to remember Who's on first.


----------



## Master slacker

Keeping dinner down spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

They all kept asking how I knew their name.  Duh cause coach just said it.


----------



## Ble_PE

Almost time to leave spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> P90X workout #1 complete spam.  uke:


Haha, back to the basics. That first week 1 can be brutal when you're not used to it. :thumbs:


----------



## Bot-Man

Bored spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## knight1fox3

Hard to concentrate this week. After Thursday, I'm off to Alaska for 10 days!


----------



## Ble_PE

After Friday I'm unemployed for two weeks and moving 5000 miles...


----------



## knight1fox3

Ble_PE said:


> After Friday I'm unemployed for two weeks and moving 5000 miles...


That sounds much more daunting! Best of luck though for a smooth transition!


----------



## JHW 3d

Flying to Wisconsin. One might be tempted to say "Oh Joy" and roll eyes, but it actually might be a nice place. I'm giving it a chance.

For 3 days.

:thankyou:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Going to work tomorrow.  Like always.  But guess what?  On Friday I get to go there too.


----------



## knight1fox3

JHW 3d said:


> Flying to Wisconsin. One might be tempted to say "Oh Joy" and roll eyes, but it actually might be a nice place. I'm giving it a chance.
> 
> For 3 days.
> 
> :thankyou:


We have good micro brewed beer!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

knight1fox3 said:


> We have good micro brewed beer!


Truth.


----------



## Bot-Man

4:00 AM spam


----------



## J_MEC

JHW 3d said:


> Flying to Wisconsin. One might be tempted to say "Oh Joy" and roll eyes, but it actually might be a nice place. I'm giving it a chance.
> 
> For 3 days.
> 
> :thankyou:


Milwaukee is nice, not sure about the rest of the state.


----------



## Owism

good morning


----------



## Karissa

well it is morning, not so sure about the good part yet


----------



## Owism

Karissa said:


> well it is morning, not so sure about the good part yet


Nice and sunny makes it Great, compared to the last two weeks of cloudy and dark


----------



## JHW 3d

We'll be back after a short break...


----------



## Karissa

Raining here, supposed to sunny and horribly hot later today though


----------



## Owism

Karissa said:


> Raining here, supposed to sunny and horribly hot later today though


There you go. now next task is to do some global warming reverse engineering so its perfect weather every day... oh wait thats what its like in Cali and they suffer from drought


----------



## Karissa

Owism said:


> There you go. now next task is to do some global warming reverse engineering so its perfect weather every day... oh wait thats what its like in Cali and they suffer from drought


I'll take the rain, it is the heat I'm not looking forward to but that's what air conditioning is for.

TOP :bananalama:


----------



## knight1fox3

Spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9473


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Really want to play hooky today.


----------



## Karissa

I agree...

So does birdy

View attachment 9473


----------



## Master slacker

Oh God I can't straighten my right arm


----------



## Owism

Master slacker said:


> Oh God I can't straighten my right arm


replace your mattress and maybe your pillow. also do daily weight lifting


----------



## Bot-Man

Master slacker said:


> Oh God I can't straighten my right arm


It's better than going blind like your mom said would happen.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I have arrived


----------



## Master slacker

Bot-Man said:


> It's better than going blind like your mom said would happen.


I'm a lefty, thank goodness


----------



## Binkers41

Morning spam


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Binkers41

toast


----------



## Master slacker

ies


----------



## thekzieg

It's supposed to be almost 90 here today. WTH!


----------



## Binkers41

Gross that's too hot


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thekzieg said:


> It's supposed to be almost 90 here today. WTH!


NO kidding.  We are just south and I think it is supposed to get to 86 - its not even 9am and it is almost 80.


----------



## Karissa

Supposed to be 84 here and then 86 tomorrow. Then Thursday I have to fly to South Carolina and its gonna be even hotter there.


----------



## MetsFan

> 1 minute ago, vhab49 said:
> NO kidding.  We are just south and I think it is supposed to get to 86 - its not even 9am and it is almost 80.


It's about time I say.  I'm sick of these 50 degree days.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yuck


----------



## Master slacker

Upper 80's all week.  'Bout time!


----------



## thekzieg

They better open our pool soon if this weather keeps up!


----------



## Binkers41

Phew, this is a good reminder to not move somewhere warmer.  High 60s - low 70s all week.


----------



## MetsFan

I guess animals with arms are a thing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9477


:bananalama: View attachment 9477
:bananalama:


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Master slacker

thekzieg said:


> They better open our pool soon if this weather keeps up!


Ours is open!


----------



## thekzieg

Master slacker said:


> Ours is open!


On my way!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## MetsFan




----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

Yummy


----------



## thekzieg

Remember summer vacation? Waking up at whenever, doing nothing all day and then staying up late just because? Being a grown up sucks.


----------



## Binkers41

thekzieg said:


> Remember summer vacation? Waking up at whenever, doing nothing all day and then staying up late just because? Being a grown up sucks.


This is why I sometimes think about quitting engineering and becoming a teacher.


----------



## thekzieg

Binkers41 said:


> This is why I sometimes think about quitting engineering and becoming a teacher.


Yes! It would be legit!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Binkers41 said:


> This is why I sometimes think about quitting engineering and becoming a teacher.


Unless  you have kids - then you are up anyway.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> It's supposed to be almost 90 here today. WTH!


Midwest weather rocks! LOL



vhab49 said:


> Unless  you have kids - then you are up anyway.


This.


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> Midwest weather rocks! LOL


I learned yesterday that when it says 20% chance of rain it means "There is 100% absolutely going to be a giant thunderstorm with torrential downpours"


----------



## Karissa

vhab49 said:


> Unless  you have kids - then you are up anyway.


or dogs, granted my dogs do like to sleep in more than children would


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Its taco Tuesday SPAM!


----------



## knight1fox3

^^ Yes!!!


----------



## Binkers41

Ooh good plan!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hungry.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


>


This seems accurate to me.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> This seems accurate to me.


This little doggie is almost up with the birdie.


----------



## canadagoose

Taylor. Swift.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ya don't say.


----------



## Binkers41

Spam.


----------



## canadagoose




----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

That dog needs a wooden pole since it looks like a mop.


----------



## Binkers41

Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## thekzieg

yep


----------



## Owism

ripe peaches at whole foods.. yum


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sitting at my desk with my spanish rice, hatch chile guacamole and a bag of chips.  Oh, and a big bowl of money.   I love taco Tuesday.


----------



## matt267 PE

I like my peaches firm.


----------



## akwooly

gonna eat me a lot of peaches


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Oh are peaches finally in season?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Always?


----------



## matt267 PE

spam peach


----------



## Bot-Man

Late lunch spam


----------



## Binkers41

Time to find tacos spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I love tacos.


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

trouble


----------



## knight1fox3

trouble in spam land


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> trouble in spam land


where?


----------



## thekzieg

Land Spam​


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm always starting trouble.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## akwooly

taco tuesday

edit: boom top!


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Another day Another $ Spam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Ble_PE

Aloha kakahiaka!!


----------



## Headnarm

I am spam. Spam I am.


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Headnarm

I do not like green eggs and spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I DO NOT LIKE THEM IN A BOX I DO NOT LIKE THEM WITH A FOX. 

I DO NOT LIKE GREEN EGGS AND SPAM, I DO NOT LIKE THEM SPAM I AM.


----------



## thekzieg

Really really late lunch


----------



## Headnarm

'Bout to crush some spam pizza for lunch.


----------



## Binkers41

Soup for lunch (lame)


----------



## Master slacker

Subway.  meh


----------



## Headnarm

Binkers41 said:


> Soup for lunch (lame)


Come, on Binkers! Step your lunch game up. You're better than that!


----------



## Master slacker

sejfawsejfiaow


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm supposed to be moving today.  Not looking likely.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

We got a ways to go to reach 7500


----------



## Headnarm

Anyone play Clash of Spams?


----------



## Bot-Man

Here's one to add to the count


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## Headnarm

Keep it going. Spam rate accelerating!


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Content.


----------



## Headnarm

thekzieg said:


> spam


Double spam.


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## Binkers41

Headnarm said:


> Come, on Binkers! Step your lunch game up. You're better than that!


Hah - sadly it would seem not.  Taco bell was too far away.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Top?


----------



## thekzieg

Not top


----------



## leggo PE

Good grief I needed to refresh, spam.


----------



## Binkers41

Doh!  Just missed it!


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## leggo PE

Solidly somewhere in the upper half spam.


----------



## Binkers41

Oh my.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Headnarm

El queso esta viejo y patrido. Donde esta el bano? - Encino spam


----------



## Bot-Man

Dam spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Post spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## Headnarm

leggo said:


> Spam spam spam.


That's a triple spam to you.


----------



## leggo PE

Headnarm said:


> That's a triple spam to you.


Spam spam spam spam spam!


----------



## Headnarm

leggo said:


> Spam spam spam spam spam!


Quintuple spam.


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## leggo PE

Maps! Maps! Maps!


----------



## Binkers41

Hah!  Did not realize that before spam.


----------



## thekzieg

spa...mmmmmmm...


----------



## Binkers41

Might have to go find tacos spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## Binkers41

more spam


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## Headnarm

Top?


----------



## canadagoose

chasing the top


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Headnarm

Salad!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam!


----------



## Headnarm

More spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Back from some field work, missing all the spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Just got out of a meeting spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I need some water


----------



## Headnarm

EhmayWuntee said:


> I need some water


Just be sure to mix in some spam with that water.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Ill mold a cup out of spam, drink the water, then eat the spam?


----------



## leggo PE

Leading a meeting soon spam. Hoping it doesn't get out of control spam.


----------



## Binkers41

Good luck with that spam.


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## User1

maps


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

/10 char


----------



## Headnarm

#twitterspam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Headnarm

Waiting of files to transfer spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Got my water


----------



## Binkers41

Got a sammich


----------



## Headnarm

Snacking on an apple spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Drinking my water


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WANNA LEAVE


----------



## Headnarm

Wanna spam top


----------



## Binkers41

Got a free coke.  Days with food are (1) awesome and (2) making my pants not fit.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Binkers41 said:


> Got a free coke.  Days with food are (1) awesome and (2) making my pants not fit.


I assume sweatpants are not allowed at work?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I HAVE WORK PANTS THAT ARE PRETTY MUCH YOGA PANTS.


----------



## Headnarm

13% of files transferred...


----------



## Binkers41

EhmayWuntee said:


> I assume sweatpants are not allowed at work?


Doubtful, but I guess I haven't actually tried...  Someone should invent "business casual" sweatpants.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

sweatpant material long skirt?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

http://www.nyandcompany.com/7th-avenue-pant-straight-leg-signature-pull-on-ponte/A-prod8390008/&amp;prodNo=&amp;No=24/

I wear these all the time. (well, not these... but similar ones)  I have many pair.


----------



## Binkers41

vhab49 said:


> http://www.nyandcompany.com/7th-avenue-pant-straight-leg-signature-pull-on-ponte/A-prod8390008/&amp;prodNo=&amp;No=24/
> 
> I wear these all the time. (well, not these... but similar ones)  I have many pair.


Excellent!!  Thanks for that.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Binkers41 said:


> Excellent!!  Thanks for that.


No prob.


----------



## Headnarm

19% of stupid files transferred...


----------



## thekzieg

100% of smart files transferred.


----------



## Headnarm

The smart files are obviously faster... 23%


----------



## canadagoose

30 rounds of freedom.  Murrica.


----------



## Bot-Man

Nothing to see here. Spam along.


----------



## Headnarm

canadagoose said:


> 30 rounds of freedom.  Murrica.


Ironic, given your username.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

^ This thread requires an avatar of some sort!


----------



## Headnarm

EhmayWuntee said:


> ^ This thread requires an avatar of some sort!


There.


----------



## Binkers41

Nicely done.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Headnarm said:


> There.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Headnarm

38%


----------



## Binkers41




----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I'm not OCD, but it slightly bothers me that he didn't do 3 blue and 3 gray in a row...

10/10 for creativity though.


----------



## Binkers41

EhmayWuntee said:


> I'm not OCD, but it slightly bothers me that he didn't do 3 blue and 3 gray in a row...


Hah, I didn't even notice that.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Almost bottom and about 50 to Go!


----------



## Headnarm

#onefortheteam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Top?​


----------



## Binkers41

Say what?


----------



## Headnarm

Hooray! We can all count to 25.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I got the top​


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time


----------



## Binkers41

15 more minutes


----------



## Headnarm

Need some coffee spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> I'm not OCD, but it slightly bothers me that he didn't do 3 blue and 3 gray in a row...
> 
> 10/10 for creativity though.


Or alternate


----------



## Headnarm

Just got off the phone with the boss spam.


----------



## Bot-Man

Too spam?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NO?


----------



## Headnarm

Definitely not. But we will be. Soon.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

HOW SOON?


----------



## Bot-Man

Or not to spam? That is the question.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

HE'S TOUCHING ME!  HIS HAND IS ON MY SIDE!  MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## Headnarm




----------



## Binkers41

How do I find an adult one of those?


----------



## Ble_PE

Just finished lunch spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

NJmike PE said:


> where?


Right here. This thing is still not finished.

And that kid is BAAAAAAACK on the escalator!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

arrrrgrgrgrkjlsaf:klaflk.

I NEED A DRINK


----------



## Headnarm

Must hit 7500 by 17:00...


----------



## Ble_PE

Still going.


----------



## knight1fox3

Where are we going?


----------



## Headnarm




----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Whoa 34 minutes of no one taking top?


----------



## Bot-Man

Damn I'm always too late


----------



## Ble_PE

Still waitin' on quittin' time!


----------



## leggo PE

Page 300! And 3.5 hour long meeting later... Spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Spammy spamster


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.

EDIT: C'mon spammers, we're so close to 7500!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Yep we are closing in on... half way lol


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hot spam. AC in in may is nuts


----------



## leggo PE

Still at work spam!


----------



## P-E

Late wood


----------



## leggo PE

Leaving work soon spam.


----------



## P-E

Working in the hotel room


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> 4 hours ago, NJmike PE said: where?
> 
> 
> 
> Right here. This thing is still not finished.And that kid is BAAAAAAACK on the escalator!!!!
Click to expand...

I hope he gets stuck and a blood bath ensues


----------



## Bot-Man

10 more to go for 7500


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

7490, come one 10 more before midnight!


----------



## Road Guy

Who does no. 2 work for?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I feel like I have heard that from something, but do not recall...


----------



## J_MEC

Austin Powers


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Well, we sadly didn't make it to 7500 tonight, guess the AM people will finish the run.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning!  Still Tired


----------



## Bot-Man

Shoulder Parts hAM


----------



## thekzieg

I ate a banana yesterday. It was a bad idea, as most bananas are.


----------



## MetsFan

thekzieg said:


> I ate a banana yesterday. It was a bad idea, as most bananas are.


That's because you didn't have it right:


----------



## Binkers41

Yummy.


----------



## thekzieg

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Damn.  First loser.


----------



## NJmike PE

halfway point


----------



## Bot-Man

Half way spam


----------



## Binkers41

Another half spam


----------



## Master slacker

la la la 

post post post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SIGH.  STORM SPAM


----------



## Master slacker

erdfawefr


----------



## Binkers41

More spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

AND ANOTHER


----------



## Master slacker

asdf


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## Master slacker

asdfs


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## Master slacker

sadf


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MAPSPAM


----------



## Master slacker

rttfdr


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## Binkers41

Development meeting spam


----------



## thekzieg

got a blister from my new running shoes spam


----------



## Binkers41

Doh spam


----------



## Headnarm

Top o the mornin' spam


----------



## Master slacker

asdfsd


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Just got asked to take over a job that is going to stir up a big mess of problems. SPAM.


----------



## Master slacker

sdaff


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ffads


----------



## Master slacker

unload spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

load spam.  Be careful of fatigue.


----------



## Master slacker

unload unfatigued me


----------



## Headnarm

Hydraulic model spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam! And I LOVE bananas. I eat one pretty much every day.


----------



## Master slacker

asdfs


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg said:


> got a blister from my new running shoes spam


That's not good... Are you sure they fit correctly?


----------



## Headnarm

2nd cup of coffee spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' spam.


----------



## thekzieg

leggo said:


> That's not good... Are you sure they fit correctly?


I'm nearly positive they don't. But I rarely run, so I'm not too worried.


----------



## Headnarm

Blisters... the lowliest form of friction in action.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thekzieg said:


> I'm nearly positive they don't. But I rarely run, so I'm not too worried.


This is my kind of running.


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg said:


> I'm nearly positive they don't. But I rarely run, so I'm not too worried.


Gotcha. But still, it's unfortunate!


----------



## thekzieg

Agreed! Gonna put on some preemptive bandaids next time.


----------



## Headnarm

SHOUTING SPAM!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Good idea!


----------



## thekzieg

Headnarm said:


> SHOUTING SPAM!!!


GO MARINERS!


----------



## leggo PE

GO GIANTS!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

GO BIG RED!


----------



## leggo PE

SPAM!


----------



## Headnarm

THE MARINERS ARE SO SCREWED... THANK GOODNESS FOR TAYLOR MOTTER AND HIS GOLDEN FLOWING LOCKS... ONE OF THE FEW BRIGHT SPOTS THIS YEAR


----------



## leggo PE

SPAM! SPAM! SPAM! RESULTS? NEVER! SPAM!


----------



## Headnarm

whisper spam...


----------



## leggo PE

Spam....


----------



## Headnarm

top?


----------



## Binkers41

First Loser!


----------



## Headnarm




----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> running


I figured out your problem. :thumbs:



thekzieg said:


> GO MARINERS!


False. You are now required to cheer for the MKE BREWERS!


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> I figured out your problem. :thumbs:
> 
> False. You are now required to cheer for the MKE BREWERS!


I was just walking fast! And actually, baseball is dumb. BUT GO M'S!


----------



## Ble_PE

Aloha Kakahiaka!


----------



## Headnarm

GOMS


----------



## Master slacker

nom


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## Headnarm

We need about 40 other active contributors to help speed this thing along


----------



## Master slacker

nom


----------



## Headnarm

nomnom


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## Master slacker

blarg


----------



## thekzieg

nerds


----------



## Headnarm

thekzieg said:


> nerds


how dare you


----------



## thekzieg

easy. I'm cool.


----------



## Master slacker

;lkljjl;


----------



## Karissa

Headnarm said:


> We need about 40 other active contributors to help speed this thing along


Take it up with my boss, my work load is too high to be able to contribute


----------



## Master slacker

sdfsadf


----------



## Headnarm

Time to work spam.


----------



## Master slacker

fgd


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## Master slacker

toasties


----------



## Karissa

Posting to stay in top 10


----------



## Master slacker

asdsd


----------



## MetsFan

> 49 minutes ago, Headnarm said:
> THE MARINERS ARE SO SCREWED... THANK GOODNESS FOR TAYLOR MOTTER AND HIS GOLDEN FLOWING LOCKS... ONE OF THE FEW BRIGHT SPOTS THIS YEAR


I feel your pain.  Our player with the golden flowing locks is on the mend along with the rest of the team.


----------



## Headnarm

first loser


----------



## Master slacker

df s


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> SPAM! SPAM! SPAM! RESULTS? NEVER! SPAM!


At this point I'm really ok not knowing.


----------



## Master slacker

I PASSED!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Master slacker said:


> I PASSED!


PCS website says I passed with 85


----------



## thekzieg

WHAT?!?!?! What state???


----------



## Master slacker

the state of denial


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

NJ...but I think it may be mistake or referring to my previous FE exam

Active Applications.
New Jersey
Engineering &amp; Surveying, PE by Examination 
NCEES ID: ********
Valor Act: 
Most recent application: 02/16/2017






Exam Process





 



    Scheduling Form





 



    Exam Payment Email Sent to Applicant





 



    Board Approved





 



    NCEES Registration





 



    Coordinator Review





 



    Exam Date Notification





 



    Scores Received


 




Pending Examinations
New Jersey PE Exam

Eligibility sent to NCEES



Exam Results
Exam
Score: 85 Pass


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> And actually, baseball is dumb.


LOL! 

Just wait until Badger football season starts. :thumbs:


----------



## thekzieg

GO COUGS


----------



## Headnarm

i will only speak of spam


----------



## Master slacker

sdfsdfg


----------



## Headnarm

GO ZAGS


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

go Yankees


----------



## Master slacker

go home


----------



## Ble_PE

spammer


----------



## Master slacker

sdfgfd


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Jeez, I just now finally logged into my computer for the day and missed the half-way celebration.

First thing this morning I immediately went out to the field to do some staking and finished just before the rain started up.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

home, home on the range, where the deer and the antelope play


----------



## Headnarm

Living on a prayer...


----------



## Master slacker

asdfsd


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## matt267 PE

Have the rules been suspended yet?


----------



## Bot-Man

Top?Top?


----------



## Headnarm

sonuva


----------



## Bot-Man

matt267 PE said:


> Have the rules been suspended yet?


Congrats on hitting 43k


----------



## matt267 PE

Bot-Man said:


> Congrats on hitting 43k


Yeah, my spam OCD has gotten the better of me in the past.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> Have the rules been suspended yet?


Not that I have seen.  Have you run any stats lately on the spam thread?


----------



## Headnarm

rules... psssshhhtt


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Just spam away and see if they even do anything!


----------



## Ble_PE

Nobody cares about the rules.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I no can break rules.


----------



## Ble_PE

Nobody cares about the rules.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

^ Yeaaa buddy


----------



## Ble_PE

Nobody cares about the rules.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

He even got a top.


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL


----------



## matt267 PE

Oh, boy. Someone's gonna get banned!


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> Have you run any stats lately on the spam thread?










*vhab49*

April 24


1770 posts




*P-E*
April 24


1544 posts




*EhmayWuntee*
April 25


797 posts




*thekzieg*
April 24


654 posts




*Master slacker*
May 3


515 posts




*leggo*
April 24


493 posts




*Binkers41*
April 25


231 posts




*Ble_PE*
April 25


215 posts




*knight1fox3*
April 24


167 posts




*Karissa*
April 24


125 posts


----------



## Ble_PE

matt267 PE said:


> Oh, boy. Someone's gonna get banned!


Dude, you think anyone is worried about NJmike?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Whoa neat little add-on... I assume you have some tool and don't need to manually count to keep track, correct?

@vhab49 went full ham during the rule suspension.


----------



## Headnarm

what does 'full ham' mean??


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Whoa neat little add-on... I assume you have some tool and don't need to manually count to keep track, correct?
> 
> @vhab49 went full ham during the rule suspension.


I did didn't I.  Nice.  And I wasn't even really trying.



Headnarm said:


> what does 'full ham' mean??


My best guess is balls to the wall, totally f'ing awesome.*

*I'm biased.


----------



## Headnarm

sounds about right


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> *vhab49*
> 
> April 24
> 
> 
> 1770 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P-E*
> April 24
> 
> 
> 1544 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EhmayWuntee*
> April 25
> 
> 
> 797 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *thekzieg*
> April 24
> 
> 
> 654 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Master slacker*
> May 3
> 
> 
> 515 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *leggo*
> April 24
> 
> 
> 493 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Binkers41*
> April 25
> 
> 
> 231 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ble_PE*
> April 25
> 
> 
> 215 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *knight1fox3*
> April 24
> 
> 
> 167 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karissa*
> April 24
> 
> 
> 125 posts


That right there is a 98% spam rate, and that is assuming none of my other posts are spam (some of them are).

THanks Matt.


----------



## akwooly

another high quality post by me.


----------



## MetsFan

SPAM


----------



## Headnarm

honorable mention spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Ham = hard as a motherf*****


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> Dude, you think anyone is worried about NJmike?


Good point


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Content.


----------



## Headnarm

EhmayWuntee said:


> Ham = hard as a motherf*****


I will never look at lunch meat the same.


----------



## Ble_PE

Posty spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Headnarm said:


> I will never look at lunch meat the same.


It either came from a movie or video gaming... I rarely think of the term, but for whatever reason it popped into my head right away when I saw the post counts.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I didn't even get as much spam in as I would have liked since I worked (actually worked!) on Saturday.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Well if we want any chance of breaking 10k let alone try for 15k, we need rule suspension again this weekend, ideally starting Friday.... or just come to the conclusion that the rules don't hold and all go full ham!


----------



## matt267 PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> come to the conclusion that the rules don't hold and all go full ham!


I like the sounds of that.


----------



## Headnarm

I joined with the sole purpose of spamming to pass time... I could care less about rulez.


----------



## Ble_PE

post.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Top?


----------



## MetsFan

Just missed it


----------



## Headnarm

^Story of my life


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

This page needs a "one stroke better than par" in golf.

Lets see who can provide it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

^ We got a winner!


----------



## Master slacker

lalala


----------



## Headnarm

That bird is famous here


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Headnarm said:


> That bird is famous here


infamous even.  It is like our cowbell.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I still like the cute monkey I found, you couldn't miss it if you actually glanced at the spam pages last weekend lol.

That bird is rather clever though.
Someone obviously had a video of stick arms moving around and photo-shopped a bird onto them.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> I still like the cute monkey I found, you couldn't miss it if you actually glanced at the spam pages last weekend lol.
> 
> That bird is rather clever though.
> Someone obviously had a video of stick arms moving around and photo-shopped a bird onto them.


Obviously.


----------



## Bot-Man

I need to pick up my game if I want to be in the top 10.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bot-Man said:


> I need to pick up my game if I want to be in the top 10.


May the odds be ever in your favor.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

It's hump day!


----------



## Bot-Man

vhab49 said:


> May the odds be ever in your favor.


Challenge accepted. Top 10 goal begins after work.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Post 7667 forward and backwards


----------



## matt267 PE

This is spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Dodging that ban hammer, I like this.


----------



## matt267 PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Dodging that ban hammer, I like this.


They won't ban me. You? I'm not too sure about that.


----------



## Binkers41

Afternoon spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> They won't ban me. You? I'm not too sure about that.


But...But.... I am a respected and desired member of this community!


----------



## Binkers41

Fo sho


----------



## Master slacker

sadfsadfsfd


----------



## Ble_PE

post.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

0  |------------------------------------------------------------------------

           We are here​
---------------------------------------------------------------|  15000
 ​


----------



## Headnarm

Just bit my cheek. Son of a b*tch that hurt. Drew blood!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Headnarm said:


> Just bit my cheek. Son of a b*tch that hurt. Drew blood!


Well that was silly.  RFI's are keeping the spam down.  Bitches.


----------



## Headnarm

RFI's... do explain. I'm an idiot.


----------



## Bot-Man

Sharing this spam. I'm nice like that.


----------



## MetsFan

Well there goes 5% of my 401K


----------



## Binkers41

Headnarm said:


> RFI's... do explain. I'm an idiot.


Request for Information?


----------



## MetsFan

Resonant Field Imaging


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## Headnarm

Spammy Sosa


----------



## Binkers41

Spammy spam


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm ready for Pau Hana!


----------



## Binkers41

Time for more spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## Headnarm

Yep, spam-thirty


----------



## knight1fox3

EhmayWuntee said:


> Well if we want any chance of breaking 10k let alone try for 15k, we need rule suspension again this weekend, ideally starting Friday.... or just come to the conclusion that the rules don't hold and all go full ham!





matt267 PE said:


> I like the sounds of that.





Headnarm said:


> I joined with the sole purpose of spamming to pass time... I could care less about rulez.









Wait until @NJmike PE hears of this...



matt267 PE said:


> They won't ban me. You? I'm not too sure about that.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## akwooly

need water.


----------



## Headnarm

Find faucet.

Turn on.

Ta-da.


----------



## Binkers41

Yay plumbing


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Wait until @NJmike PE hears of this...


Hmm, we really should add the option to be able to add in spoilers so I don't have to show the quote....

Anyway, I just wanted to point out that it's good to see at least one person reads/follows this thread even after a few pages pop up of unread material.


----------



## knight1fox3

We are always watching. Be mindful.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Gimme Dat Tawp!


----------



## Headnarm

Oh, snappy spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Okies, time to go home (or possibly stop for a haircut on the way)...


----------



## Headnarm

Must get to 100 spams.


----------



## P-E

another late wood


----------



## Headnarm

Time for t-ball spam.


----------



## akwooly

found water.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'. My spam quantity has gone way down, but I'm still hanging in the top 10! I blame work, and not spamming on weekends and rarely at night.


----------



## Ble_PE

After lunch post!!


----------



## knight1fox3

post lunch post


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam. Stay late today and get more stuff done, or leave at a normal time and take my bike to a bike shop to get it checked out? I've been needing to all week, but haven't had the chance to yet...


----------



## J_MEC

Spamming because my date is late


----------



## leggo PE

Ohhh where are ya going with your date, @J_MEC?


----------



## matt267 PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Hmm, we really should add the option to be able to add in spoilers so I don't have to show the quote....
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to point out that it's good to see at least one person reads/follows this thread even after a few pages pop up of unread material.






knight1fox3 said:


> We are always watching. Be mindful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yup he is.


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

[something interesting]


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Brewery tour


----------



## Ble_PE

Ready to go home!


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> Brewery tour


Where?


----------



## leggo PE

Day's almost done SPAM.


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting closer to Pau Hana!!


----------



## Bot-Man

Warmup spam


----------



## NJmike PE

In!


----------



## Ble_PE

How many more minutes? Just about 20.


----------



## Bot-Man

Too?


----------



## Ble_PE

Tick, tock.


----------



## Bot-Man

20 minutes? Are rules going out the window again?


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## P-E

Finally home from Maine with heady topper on the deck!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Whats pau hana?


----------



## SE_FL

First spam post for me in this thread. This is very exciting!


----------



## P-E

EhmayWuntee said:


> Whats pau hana?


It's legendary   Check it out  

http://www.lemonparty.org


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Headnarm said:


> RFI's... do explain. I'm an idiot.


It is request for information .  love it when a set I thought was pretty good has so many questions.


----------



## SE_FL

I love it when I clearly state something on the plans and it still ends up being an RFI. Then I can respond and say "Did you read the plans? Please see sheet S2 Detail 6 where the information is clearly provided."


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> Where?


Great River brewery in Davenport iowa.  Local joint.  Decent beer.



SE_FL said:


> I love it when I clearly state something on the plans and it still ends up being an RFI. Then I can respond and say "Did you read the plans? Please see sheet S2 Detail 6 where the information is clearly provided."


I wish that was the case for some of these.


----------



## JHW 3d

You're welcome! Spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

For?


----------



## P-E

Yum


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yum.


----------



## P-E

One of my favorite things.


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beermaked me sleepy


----------



## P-E

Maked me thirsty. 

This one is so good.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P-E said:


> Maked me thirsty.
> 
> This one is so good.


I had some milk stout, a barrel aged brown and a chocolate blonde.  Among others.


----------



## JHW 3d

J-C Van Spam


----------



## P-E

vhab49 said:


> I had some milk stout, a barrel aged brown and a chocolate blonde.  Among others.


I need more stout


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Bed time Spam. I have to rest.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Stout&gt;pilsner


----------



## P-E

SE_FL said:


> Stout&gt;pilsner


Yes.   Is porter &gt; stout? 

Top  :bananalama:


----------



## Bot-Man

Top spam?


----------



## P-E

Nope


----------



## Bot-Man

Always too late


----------



## P-E

Better late than preg


----------



## JHW 3d

Subpoena spam


----------



## P-E

Lucky you

someones got to go to prison.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I love stout.


----------



## P-E

Going black


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P-E said:


> Yes.   Is porter &gt; stout?
> 
> Top  :bananalama:


Depends on the porter.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

P-E said:


> It's legendary   Check it out
> 
> http://www.lemonparty.org


Well, if that's what you're into I won't judge, but a bit off color to post.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I had a blueberry maple stout a couple weeks ago that tastes like i was drinking blueberry eggos.  Totally a breakfast beer.


----------



## P-E

EhmayWuntee said:


> Well, if that's what you're into I won't judge, but a bit off color to post.


Running joke around here.


----------



## Bot-Man

I'm not sure what's going on but I'm going to spam amyways


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sounds like a plan


----------



## P-E

Plan spam


----------



## Headnarm

Bed time spam.


----------



## Bot-Man

Last spam for the day


----------



## JHW 3d

Way too early spam


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

SE_FL said:


> I love it when I clearly state something on the plans and it still ends up being an RFI. Then I can respond and say "Did you read the plans? Please see sheet S2 Detail 6 where the information is clearly provided."


We usually get the contractors who don't read the plans and then come to us in a panic when they fail inspection because they didn't build according to our plans


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> We usually get the contractors who don't read the plans and then come to us in a panic when they fail inspection because they didn't build according to our plans


Those Are the ones who really make me mad.


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Going black


You'll never go back.


----------



## Master slacker

askjfsakfsl;;dil


----------



## P-E

Ok I'll ask


----------



## Master slacker

s;dfgsl;dkfjsl;


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Man.... shoulda spammed instead of getting my coffee this morning.


----------



## Master slacker

ZDxf


----------



## Karissa

holy crazies on the drive in today.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dude - someone hit a light pole and a street sign coming off the interstate last night.  Made a big mess.  Left their car there.  It was hard not to rubberneck that one and make the situation worse this morning.


----------



## Master slacker

I ran a green light this morning


----------



## SE_FL

F=mc2 can be pretty interesting


----------



## Karissa

That's pretty bad. This guy was just all over the place and nearly hit someone twice in the lane next to him. I'm shocked he didn't loose control when he swerved back over in his lane. I ended up calling the police after he continued swerving, the near accident should have straightened him up.


----------



## Bot-Man

Good morning spam


----------



## Master slacker

drgfs


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Whew.  Time for a meeting.


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## J_MEC

leggo said:


> Ohhh where are ya going with your date, @J_MEC?


We went to a local distillery. I had a really good time even though she was over a half hour late.

We are going out again next week  :wub:


----------



## User1

J_MEC said:


> We went to a local distillery. I had a really good time even though she was over a half hour late.
> 
> We are going out again next week  :wub:


hopefully you can learn soon whether she's habitually late and therefore you can safely give earlier times to estimate expected arrival, or it was a fluke and she'll be on time forevermore


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

On the path to 8k today!


----------



## thekzieg

we'll see


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

A bit of effort and we can make it


----------



## Binkers41

It's snowing here


----------



## User1

nope.


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

the postest with the mostest?


----------



## thekzieg

protest


----------



## Bot-Man

Did someone say roast fest? Count me in!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Post haste


----------



## thekzieg

post toasties


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Wait until @NJmike PE hears of this...


@knight1fox3 all double posts have been dealt with. Users have been noted.


----------



## thekzieg

oooOOooOOoooOOoOOooOOoooOOooooo!!!! Busteeeeeeeeeddddddddd!!!!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Nooooo we went backwards on progress and now have to make up these posts to reach 8k!


----------



## thekzieg

It's easy to get to 8k. It's hard to _stay_ at 8k.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Yes, that does seem to hold true and relevant due to recent actions


----------



## thekzieg

This also means that results have been delayed at least a week. Not a good omen at ALL.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Wow this board has a lot of pull with NCEES if that is true.
I suppose you can't, not, trust someone online who has a cat in a costume avatar.


----------



## User1

EhmayWuntee said:


> I suppose you can't, not, trust someone online who has a cat in a costume avatar.


truer words


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Out in the field I go... likely be back after lunch.

Keep up the post count!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ein Prosit!


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Master slacker

friday spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Master slacker said:


> friday spam


dick


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Master slacker said:


> friday spam


More like my Wednesday spam....


----------



## thekzieg

*Attention Everyone:*​
*Today is Thursday*​


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> @knight1fox3 all double posts have been dealt with. Users have been noted.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thekzieg said:


> [SIZE= 72px]*Attention Everyone:*[/SIZE]​
> [SIZE= 72px]*Today is Thursday*[/SIZE]​


Nah.  Can't be.


----------



## akwooly

i smell maple syrup.

edit: Booyah TOP


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

man.  this job is really hurting my spamming abilities.


----------



## thekzieg

I keep typing "spam" instead of "span" on my plans


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> I keep typing "spam" instead of "span" on my plans


That's how you know you have a problem. Good job, keep up the good work.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thekzieg said:


> I keep typing "spam" instead of "span" on my plans


Haha... luckily I have not had this issue yet.  It has been bad enough around here lately without me doing that.


----------



## thekzieg

I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM I CAN QUIT WHENEVER I WANT


----------



## canadagoose

thekzieg said:


> I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM I CAN QUIT WHENEVER I WANT


Dangles feather on a string.


----------



## thekzieg

SPAM


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg said:


> I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM I CAN QUIT WHENEVER I WANT


Yeah right, I said that 40k posts ago.


----------



## canadagoose




----------



## Bot-Man

Spam spanning Spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## thekzieg

jytdga


----------



## Headnarm

matt267 PE said:


>


This. This is why I'm not a cat person.


----------



## Ble_PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Whats pau hana?


Literally "finished work" in hawaiian, but it's used in a similar manner to happy hour.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Headnarm

Yep, spam.


----------



## MetsFan




----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Visualization spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Where's my motivation?


----------



## leggo PE

Where your willpower is.


----------



## Headnarm

Booyah


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

What is this motivation you speak of?


----------



## Ble_PE

spam


----------



## Headnarm

Hey... 100 spams!


----------



## Master slacker

Master slacker said:


> friday spam






NJmike PE said:


> dick


----------



## leggo PE

Oh Scrubs. I liked that show.


----------



## Master slacker

Still friday for me


----------



## Headnarm

Friday eve for most of us...


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Pre-Saturday-Eve?


----------



## Master slacker

well shucks


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

100% chance of rain on Saturday.  Should be a pretty nice day.


----------



## Master slacker

100% chance of me not working tomorrow. 

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Ble_PE

Post spam.


----------



## Master slacker

FFFFFRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

I've pretty much checked out for the week and after tomorrow will have two weeks off. And by two weeks off I mean I will have no work responsibilities at all because I will officially be between jobs.


----------



## Master slacker

spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Content.


----------



## Master slacker

filler


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam post.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Text.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

sigh.


----------



## Master slacker

friday


----------



## leggo PE

SPAM.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

toes


----------



## Master slacker

friday toes


----------



## leggo PE

SPAM.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

fired toes.


----------



## Master slacker

friday toasties


----------



## Ble_PE

postie


----------



## Master slacker

posticles


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Prosit!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Friday because you don't work tomorrow so today feels like Friday?

Because if it really is Friday for you, then that just means Monday is coming up a lot sooner for you than it is for us.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

yeah.


----------



## Master slacker

EhmayWuntee said:


> Friday because you don't work tomorrow so today feels like Friday?
> 
> Because if it really is Friday for you, then that just means Monday is coming up a lot sooner for you than it is for us.


i actually am in the future (your tomorrow - "Friday").  At 11:59 PM tonight (your Thursday and my Friday #1), i will climb back into my time machine and travel to your Friday (my Friday #2), 12:00 AM.  Every two weeks I perform this stunt.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Now i am just more confused lol...


----------



## Master slacker

this hasn't happened yet


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam. Spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

By the time I read that, it has not been posted?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

plams


----------



## Master slacker

it will have been posted by the time you read this


----------



## Ble_PE

Just more spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Whoa did you see that post?


----------



## Ble_PE

Just more spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Fence or Sign?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Headnarm

MAPS


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ITS A SIGN!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Pre meeting post


----------



## Binkers41

Aaack I did not become an engineer to have to talk to planning commision on live TV.  What is this madness.


----------



## Headnarm

maps


----------



## Binkers41

spammaps


----------



## leggo PE

Almost lunch time!


----------



## knight1fox3

It's my Friday spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> It's my Friday spam.


This whole week has pretty much been Friday for me.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Wait until @NJmike PE hears of this...


Upon further review, I motion that until morale towards the admin staff improves, this thread shall be locked.

In the meantime, you may all publicly abuse, belittle, chastise @matt267 PE


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Posting because I can.

EDIT: yes he can

Re-Edit: Stupid NJMike editing my post.


----------



## Road Guy

can someone give me the ciff notes? I got a meeting with the Bobs at 1600..


----------



## knight1fox3

If you seek information, then look no further then @NJmike PE.

Spam on.


----------



## leggo PE

Yayyyyy SPAM!


----------



## Karissa

Wooooo


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## Binkers41

YAY SPAMMAGE!!!! 

Thank you oh wise and powerful admin.


----------



## Karissa

Luckily my second plane made it to SC


----------



## leggo PE

Glad to hear it, @Karissa! Spam!


----------



## Karissa

leggo said:


> Glad to hear it, @Karissa! Spam!


You should be I'm marching to NCEES headquarters tomorrow demanding results


----------



## leggo PE

Afternoon snack.


----------



## Binkers41

Karissa said:


> You should be I'm marching to NCEES headquarters tomorrow demanding results


Excellent!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' our way to 8000 after that minor interruption.


----------



## Binkers41

Oh yes.  More spam required.


----------



## thekzieg

Spam city


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## thekzieg

spam


----------



## Bot-Man

Now that the spam is back I have a question. Which five of you is this?


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## leggo PE

Top Spam!


----------



## Bot-Man

Top?


----------



## leggo PE

Bot-Man said:


> Top? First loser.


Fixt.


----------



## Bot-Man

Always a few seconds behind.


----------



## leggo PE

Just gotta keep spammin'.


----------



## Bot-Man

If the rules go out the window this weekend I am going to spam my way into the top ten.


----------



## leggo PE

Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Binkers41

Just keep spammin'

Just keep spammin'

Just keep spammin' spammin' spammin'

What do we do? We spam... spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam! Spam! SPAM!


----------



## Ble_PE

Waiting on Pau Hana!


----------



## leggo PE

Waiting to go to a PowerPint! Yep, not a PowerPoint, but a PowerPint. Beeeeeer!


----------



## thekzieg

spamming


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Headnarm

Hooray... spam train no longer de-railed.


----------



## Ble_PE

Who let the spam out?


----------



## leggo PE

Full spam ahead!


----------



## Voomie

Scored an interview spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Congrats, Voomie!


----------



## Headnarm

7919 spam


----------



## Voomie

thekzieg said:


> Congrats, Voomie!


Thanks. It is just a first interview but it looks promising.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Awesome, @Voomie! I'm rooting for ya!


----------



## Bot-Man

Good luck Voomie!


----------



## thekzieg

I feel like getting an interview is like 80% of the battle!


----------



## Headnarm

Cheer for @Voomie spam...


----------



## thekzieg

bottom


----------



## Voomie

Thanks everyone spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Headnarm

middle


----------



## Voomie

Killed a yellow jacket for wife spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Headnarm

Brought my dog to work spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## Headnarm

MAPS SDRAWKCAB


----------



## Bot-Man

My first interview went like this: 

I tell receptionist I'd like to speak to Mr. Bigwig. (He's a family friend.) I enter office. 

Bigwig - Hi there Bot. I haven't seen you in years. How have you been? 

Me- I've been great. Just received my Diploma. 

Bigwig - That's good to hear.  How is your mom doing? 

Me - She's doing quite well. 

Bigwig - So what brings you here today?

Me - I'm here to hit you up for a job. 

I think my candidness caught him off guard. I started the following week. Nepotism may have opened the door but  they got their monies worth. In spades.


----------



## leggo PE

leggo said:


> View attachment 9471


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bot-Man said:


> If the rules go out the window this weekend I am going to spam my way into the top ten.






leggo said:


> Shouldn't be too hard.


W e have a 90% chance of rain.... Ill have all the spamming time in the world.


----------



## thekzieg

Spam!


----------



## Headnarm

Wife. 2 kids. Puppy. Mom in town to visit. No crazy spamming for me.


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's see, I've two weekends left to enjoy Hawaii so I don't think I'll be spamming over the weekend at all.


----------



## leggo PE

Where are you then headed, @Ble_PE?


----------



## Ble_PE

leggo said:


> Where are you then headed, @Ble_PE?


Back to the Southeast.


----------



## leggo PE

Ble_PE said:


> Back to the Southeast.


Neat.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Odd day spam

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bot-Man

Spam sandwich


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Post spam


----------



## thekzieg

Steak spam


----------



## leggo PE

Almost bottom.


----------



## Binkers41

More spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Who wants a top?

I guess me!


----------



## thekzieg

Looks like you do!


----------



## Binkers41

Firstest loser!


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Binkers41

Doh spam


----------



## Voomie

Spam stuffed doughnut.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Spammy McSpamster


----------



## Binkers41

Dinner spam!


----------



## Bot-Man

Ginger beer spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Ready to leave spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Yummy.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Whoa whoa whoa, are we back in business?!?


----------



## Ble_PE

No, move along.


----------



## Binkers41

Moo spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Still pretty much derailed the chance to hit 8k today unless enough of you keep at it for a few hours.

I'll check back in a bit, going to jump into BF1 for a few rounds.


----------



## Ble_PE

Pau Hana time!


----------



## Binkers41

45 more to go? We can do that!


----------



## SE_FL

Easy peasy


----------



## Binkers41

Go sho


----------



## SE_FL

Planning a 12 hr trip with the wife and four kids in Aug SPAM


----------



## Binkers41

Sounds like fun spam. Also apparently I can't count spam. 29 to go.


----------



## SE_FL

Wife said we have to stop on the way and find a hotel and something for the kids to do.


----------



## Binkers41

Parking lot + superball = tons of fun!


----------



## thekzieg

Cinnamon toast spam


----------



## envirotex

too much work this week spam


----------



## thekzieg

Top 

:bananalama:


----------



## Karissa

Free wine spam


----------



## Bot-Man

Free is always the best kind


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I like free.


----------



## SE_FL

Free beer is good too


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Free beer is good to a point.


----------



## SE_FL

8k still possible?


----------



## thekzieg

Maybe? Who is still here?


----------



## SE_FL

...crickets...


----------



## thekzieg

Looks like it's up to us


----------



## SE_FL

We've been here before


----------



## thekzieg

We sure have


----------



## SE_FL

too bad the test takers aren't here


----------



## thekzieg

They're a real bunch of slackers tonight!


----------



## SE_FL

I'm on the NCEES website now. Feels like last year with the refresh button.


----------



## thekzieg

So much F5ing


----------



## SE_FL

But now it's to apply for the NCEES Record.


----------



## thekzieg

Oof. Where are you trying to get comity?


----------



## SE_FL

South Carolina and Georgia


----------



## thekzieg

Nice! I'm holding out with just one license for as long as possible.


----------



## SE_FL

The civil guys in the office have a bunch of assisted living facilities that need retaining walls.


----------



## thekzieg

They can't just do that themselves?!


----------



## SE_FL

They have these things called "hills" up north. (Yes Georgia is up North).


----------



## thekzieg

Those poor kids.


----------



## SE_FL

!!!! 8000 !!!! They said it couldn't be done. But we proved them all wrong.


----------



## thekzieg

8k TOP!!!

:bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## SE_FL

I just realized this is my one year anniversary at this website. Because I can't like posts as of today.


----------



## thekzieg

Ha! Bummer! Time to re-up.

And time for me to get some sleep.


----------



## SE_FL

Supporting Member status has just been updated. Now to wait for the gods to recognize my worthy sacrifice.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Yay 8k! I came back to find happiness.


----------



## SE_FL

Now that I have my like button back, I'm gonna wear this out like a bad toupee.


----------



## Bot-Man

I'm still awake.


----------



## SE_FL

@thekzieg got the street cred with the triple  :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:  and the top of the page. But I did have the honor of the 8k post.


----------



## Bot-Man

I'd hit like but I don't have a like button.  I'm still too new I suppose.


----------



## JHW 3d

Not too shabby.


----------



## P-E

Yum. Beer


----------



## Binkers41

Jealous. Still reading a drainage report.


----------



## P-E

Sleep thyme


----------



## Binkers41

Goodnight spam!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

2 year old waking me up in the middle of the night spam.


----------



## Voomie

Waking up spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Early spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Friday morning spam


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## P-E

Hell yeah.


----------



## Bot-Man

It is here


----------



## Voomie

Got to work spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning.  I was so tired last night.  I missed all the excitement.


----------



## Bot-Man

Top?


----------



## SE_FL

Friday field day spam


----------



## P-E

8 hrs to go


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

10 hours to go.  Kids aren't even out of bed yet


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Not only is it Friday, but it is also my birthday!


----------



## thekzieg

Happy Birthday, Ehmay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Happy Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bot-Man

Happy Birthday!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I like cake.  Will you have cake?







(*****)  I know you are not a girl.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam on the day the first results get released.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

TWJ PE said:


> Spam on the day the first results get released.


----------



## TWJ PE

vhab49 said:


>


Hopeful - one year ago today I found out my fate...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

TWJ PE said:


> Hopeful - one year ago today I found out my fate...


Twould be nice... but our test was a week later.


----------



## leggo PE

Friday morning spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Thanks all!

I am not sure if I would accept cake from a creepy long haired man though.
Not sure who he is or where that is from, but judging by the orange shirt, I think it is prison cake too...

Hopefully my belated birthday gift will be a green rectangle with the word PASS in it from NCEES.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy Spammy birthday, @EhmayWuntee!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

data:image/png;base64,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

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bot-Man

Slow spam day.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam! Come on everyone, we need to make it to 15k to get results released!


----------



## Binkers41

EhmayWuntee said:


> Hopefully my belated birthday gift will be a green rectangle with the word PASS in it from NCEES.


Happy Birthday!!

I know what you mean - mine's on the 26th, so I'm hoping it turns out to be a good day (not a very, very bad day).


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Binkers41 said:


> Happy Birthday!!
> 
> I know what you mean - mine's on the 26th, so I'm hoping it turns out to be a good day (not a very, very bad day).


Binkers41's Terrible, No Good, Very Bad day you mean?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Binkers41

vhab49 said:


> Binkers41's Terrible, No Good, Very Bad day you mean?


Hah - indeed!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

AmSp


----------



## akwooly

happy birthday!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

YAY!


----------



## leggo PE

First loser!


----------



## Bot-Man

Second spam loser


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## EB NCEES REP

ha ha losers...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Gotta pee.


----------



## thekzieg

EB NCEES REP said:


> ha ha losers...


Watch yourself


----------



## P-E

Lunch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ooh, meeting with sup.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Ohh maybe the NCEES rep saw my b-day request


----------



## leggo PE

Spamma!


----------



## Bot-Man

Mid page spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Ohh maybe the NCEES rep saw my b-day request


Ooooh, maybe.  Can  I get a green by proxy?


----------



## Binkers41

Also mid page spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Isn't this technically mid-page spam too?​


----------



## leggo PE

Spam! Just wait until poor Keshia starts getting all the calls.


----------



## EB NCEES REP

don't call us we'll call you


----------



## leggo PE

But she's a Lead Client Services Representative. What else would she be doing otherwise?

Kidding! I have actually never called her.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Ohhh, this just randomly popped into my head and I think I need to start a side business of it.

Picture a decent sized rectangular cake, i guess half sheet or something...
Now have the top be a hockey theme with 2 goals, lines, players, etc...
Have the action be on one side of the rink... 
But the puck is shown across to the opposite side...

Would this be icing on the cake?


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Keshia is at the Ke$ha concert all month


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Ohhh, this just randomly popped into my head and I think I need to start a side business of it.
> 
> Picture a decent sized rectangular cake, i guess half sheet or something...
> Now have the top be a hockey theme with 2 goals, lines, players, etc...
> Have the action be on one side of the rink...
> But the puck is shown across to the opposite side...
> 
> Would this be icing on the cake?


Only if the puck is also made of icing.


----------



## leggo PE

EB NCEES REP said:


> Keshia is at the Ke$ha concert all month


That's a lot of glitter!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glttr.


----------



## rncole P.E.

We're about 7,000 posts short spam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Aloha kakahiaka!


----------



## EB NCEES REP

I have sent out an email to all employees to stop manually scoring the scantrons and start working on this post​


----------



## Ble_PE

Probably my last day of spamming for a while.


----------



## Binkers41

Hah.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Bot-Man

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Trying to attract those awaiting results to the spam board.


----------



## RockyTop PE

leggo convinced me to spam, spam.


----------



## MEinTX

Maps


----------



## leggo PE

Yay, spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## RockyTop PE

we have to get to 15,000 today spam


----------



## Dleg

All the drama yesterday convinced me to spam.


----------



## leggo PE

RockyTop said:


> we have to get to 15,000 today spam


That's the spirit.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ble_PE said:


> Probably my last day of spamming for a while.


Enjoy your time you have left there!


----------



## P-E

thekzieg said:


> Watch yourself


Don't worry he is watching


----------



## RockyTop PE

what drama? I'm new to spam


----------



## Binkers41

Very scary.


----------



## leggo PE

The spam board was briefly closed yesterday. It won't happen again as long as we all follow the rules (read the first post) and are nice to each other.


----------



## Ble_PE

Nobody cares about the rules!!


----------



## leggo PE

Anyone seen @Baconator around these parts recently?


----------



## Baconator

you rang?


----------



## leggo PE

Baconator said:


> you rang?


Hi!


----------



## RockyTop PE

man talk about perfect timing!


----------



## leggo PE

@Baconator knows all.


----------



## RockyTop PE

I've heard! Anxiously awaiting knowledge from the all-knowing...


----------



## Bot-Man

Too?


----------



## leggo PE

Another page down.


----------



## RockyTop PE

First post on new page spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spam time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam spam


----------



## RockyTop PE

Unproductive Friday continues


----------



## leggo PE

Maps! Maps! Maps!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Ble_PE

Post.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Come on people, spam!!


----------



## Vader227

Spam Spam Spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Vader227

Spam Spam Spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Vader227

Spam Spam Spam


----------



## Ble_PE

go!


----------



## Vader227

Spam Spam Spam


----------



## Ble_PE

go!


----------



## leggo PE

Uh oh, @Vader227 be careful! Please read the rules in the first post. They are in effect right now.


----------



## Vader227

yayyy top of the page Spam Spam Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## MetsFan

4 hours to go


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp there it is!


----------



## Vader227

Shoot! Three coffees down and too excited to let anyone spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp there it is!


----------



## leggo PE

Where is it?


----------



## Vader227

Spam Spam Spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp there it is!


----------



## leggo PE

Shakka-lakka-lakka boom


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp there it is!


----------



## Vader227

Spam Spams Spamed Spammed &lt;_&lt; ?


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp there it is!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Whomp there it is!


----------



## MetsFan

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## Ble_PE

Upside down and inside out


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Have. to. get. more. spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Chaos has begun, i like it.

Lets make page 350 today!


----------



## Ble_PE

bout to show all you folks what it's all about


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

misspelled spm


----------



## Binkers41

Wow - spam's a rollin!!


----------



## leggo PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Lets make page 350 today!


No, I say 9000.


----------



## Binkers41

leggo said:


> No, I say 9000.


Heck yes!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## MetsFan

spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Page 9000? Thats WAAAYYY over the 15000 post goal.


----------



## RockyTop PE

almost the weekend spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again


----------



## leggo PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Page 9000? Thats WAAAYYY over the 15000 post goal.


Yep, gotta set the sights high!


----------



## Ble_PE

post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Quality Content.


----------



## Binkers41

Spammy-go-round


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spam for lunch


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

posting


----------



## Binkers41

Spam shake


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Making spam great again


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Someone has to!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

go go go


----------



## RockyTop PE

F5 spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Oh, i was able to steal a top!


----------



## Binkers41

yes yes yes


----------



## RockyTop PE

The little spam thread that could


----------



## Binkers41

I think I spam...


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Semi-emergency phone calls are hard to reach people on lunch hour....


----------



## JJ_structural

Godspeed all...


----------



## Binkers41

EhmayWuntee said:


> Semi-emergency phone calls are hard to reach people on lunch hour....


Uh-oh.


----------



## leggo PE

This is the pace of spam we need to reach 9k by end of day. This or better. Let's keep it going!


----------



## Binkers41

Live long and spam?


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Motivational Birdie?


----------



## RockyTop PE

S

P

A

M


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg said:


>


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## RockyTop PE

Centered Spam​


----------



## Ble_PE

spam


----------



## Binkers41

Yay Birdie!!


----------



## RockyTop PE

*bold spam*


----------



## Ble_PE

spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Center the Birdie!​


----------



## Ble_PE

spam


----------



## RockyTop PE

_italic spam_


----------



## Ble_PE

spam


----------



## Binkers41

Underlined Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg said:


>


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*This spam is green (and maybe shouldn't be eaten).*


----------



## Binkers41

Middle of the page birdie!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

You can see that Birdie got extra excited on that one.


----------



## Binkers41

EhmayWuntee said:


> *This spam is green (and maybe shouldn't be eaten).*


Yes, green food usually involves people parts.  This is why I refuse to eat green vegetables.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Binkers41 said:


> Yes, green food usually involves people parts.  This is why I refuse to eat green vegetables.


Whoa, where is this from?

Like a green colored what likely has people parts?

I will still eat broccoli and asparagus either way.


----------



## leggo PE

Does anyone have any fun weekend plans?

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

EhmayWuntee said:


> Whoa, where is this from?
> 
> Like a green colored what likely has people parts?
> 
> I will still eat broccoli and asparagus either way.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Hmm ok so not real food, but something from a TV show or movie i take it?


----------



## Binkers41

EhmayWuntee said:


> Hmm ok so not real food, but something from a TV show or movie i take it?


Yep - it's an old movie that you should definitely watch.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Left for 5 minutes and a whole new page developed.  Wow spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Binkers41 said:


> Yep - it's an old movie that you should definitely watch.


I feel like I have heard the name of the food or w/e before.... but what movie is it?


----------



## leggo PE

Well, I have fun plans. Rock climbing (indoor), bonfire birthday party, another birthday party, an engagement party, and Bay to Breakers!


----------



## Bot-Man

Wasn't soylemt green from the movie Logans Run?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Binkers41

EhmayWuntee said:


> I feel like I have heard the name of the food or w/e before.... but what movie is it?


Soylent Green!  It's probably at a library...



leggo said:


> Well, I have fun plans. Rock climbing (indoor), bonfire birthday party, another birthday party, an engagement party, and Bay to Breakers!


Wow that's busy!  I'm going to try to finish tiling my shower, but will probably get half a wall done and stop again.


----------



## RockyTop PE

leggo said:


> Well, I have fun plans. Rock climbing (indoor), bonfire birthday party, another birthday party, an engagement party, and Bay to Breakers!


My wife went to bay to breakers a few years ago with friends.  Heard it was awesome!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam


----------



## RockyTop PE

underlined and right aligned spam​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Strike that!


----------



## Binkers41

Just to finish the set, Strikethrough Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I am.

super silly spam.


----------



## Binkers41

Woo-hoo and top spam!


----------



## leggo PE

RockyTop said:


> My wife went to bay to breakers a few years ago with friends.  Heard it was awesome!


It's a giant party! It's great!


----------



## RockyTop PE

if you're not first you're last spam.


----------



## Binkers41

Fun spam


----------



## RockyTop PE

Hoping for a cut score of 29 spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Didnt do:

"Bigger Spam"
"Smaller Spam"
and a few others I could think of.


----------



## leggo PE

If you're not first, sometimes you're first loser.


----------



## RockyTop PE

> quoted spam.
Click to expand...


----------



## Binkers41

Fair point spam.  And yes - low cutoff score for the win!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Fancy!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Hidden spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

:thankyou:  spam


----------



## Binkers41

Normal spam?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

ALL CAPS SPAM


----------



## Binkers41

Too much COFFEE spam


----------



## RockyTop PE

[COLOR= rgb(155, 89, 182)]PURPLE spam bam bam[/COLOR]


----------



## Binkers41

Bam Bam Slamma Spam


----------



## RockyTop PE

spasm spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

_*A bit of everything Spam*_


----------



## Binkers41

Woah dats crazy spam


----------



## leggo PE

Bottom spam?


----------



## Binkers41

Top spam?


----------



## RockyTop PE

second spam again


----------



## leggo PE

First loser spam? Dammit.


----------



## Binkers41

Two tops in a row spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I'm too lazy to count.  how many spams make a spam page?


----------



## Binkers41

I think someone said about 25-ish spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I'm going to get to 1,000 posts just using spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Excellent!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Time to take a break spam.


----------



## RockyTop PE

We need more spammers!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'. I agree, more spammers would be nice.


----------



## Binkers41

No kidding spam


----------



## RockyTop PE

V:  emoji spam


----------



## Binkers41

D'aww spam


----------



## leggo PE

Just gotta keep spammin'.


----------



## Headnarm

Friday spam


----------



## RockyTop PE

73% of spammers are likely to receive 17% raises after passing the PE.  Useless, false, information spam.


----------



## Headnarm

100% chance of a beer in my future... psychic spam. completely accurate spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Yay, another quality spammer has joined us!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Spam post!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Back for a second to add some content.


----------



## Headnarm

Heyo


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

And steal that top!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam?


----------



## Headnarm

Spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## leggo PE

Maps!


----------



## Vader227

SPAM


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

!mapS


----------



## leggo PE

Maps! Maps! Maps!


----------



## Ble_PE

post


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Wow - more spammers!


----------



## Headnarm

Uber spammy


----------



## leggo PE

We cannot allow the spam pace to slow! It is only we who will suffer if it does.


----------



## Binkers41

Subaru spam


----------



## Headnarm

Lyft spam


----------



## leggo PE

I have a Subaru spam. I take Lyfts spam.


----------



## Binkers41

leggo said:


> We cannot allow the spam pace to slow! It is only we who will suffer if it does.


So true spam!  Sorry - I had to work for a few minutes.


----------



## leggo PE

Binkers41 said:


> So true spam!  Sorry - I had to work for a few minutes.


Fear not, for no single spammer is to blame. It is the collective effort.


----------



## Binkers41

Indeed!  More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Just keepin' on spammin'.


----------



## Binkers41

Making official phone calls while spamming!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RockyTop said:


> I'm going to get to 1,000 posts just using spam!


I HAVE A HIGH SPAM RATE.



Headnarm said:


> 100% chance of a beer in my future... psychic spam. completely accurate spam.


AGREED


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

must. post. more. spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM


----------



## leggo PE

First loser! Foiled again!

And I keep giving bottom spams. Yay, generous me.


----------



## Headnarm

Spam


----------



## RockyTop PE

top of the page finally!

oh!

spam spam spam spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> First loser! Foiled again!
> 
> And I keep giving bottom spams. Yay, generous me.


STORY OF MY LIFE


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> STORY OF MY LIFE


Untrue! You had a nice string of top's much earlier in this thread, didn't you?

Oh well, I guess it's good to share the top's.


----------



## RockyTop PE

vhab49 said:


> STORY OF MY LIFE


I take her home.... drive all night....just to keep her warm

story of my life and one direction spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RockyTop said:


> top of the page finally!
> 
> oh!
> 
> spam spam spam spam


Until they go and delete all the double posts.


----------



## Headnarm

Just like Dory... keep on spamming, just keep spamming.


----------



## Binkers41

Just keep spamming, spamming, spamming


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> Untrue! You had a nice string of top's much earlier in this thread, didn't you?
> 
> Oh well, I guess it's good to share the top's.


This is true... ahhh, those were the days!


----------



## Binkers41

Moor spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Back when the spam wasn't getting serious. So nostalgic!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## themandan40

Guess I'll get in on the action!


----------



## RockyTop PE

14:32 spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I'm bringing back the monkey!


----------



## Binkers41

themandan40 said:


> Guess I'll get in on the action!


Indeed!  Spam away!


----------



## Headnarm

Share a spam with a friend.


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## leggo PE

Top Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

EhmayWuntee said:


> I'm bringing back the monkey!


AWWWWWWWWWW cute monkey!!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

top?


----------



## Headnarm

spam rate increasing...


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Wow i got kicked out by more than 1?!?


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spammers are red

spammers are blue

I have to keep spamming and so do you


----------



## Binkers41

More spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## Binkers41

And again!


----------



## RockyTop PE

@Ble_PE is your post signature lyrics from a cody jinks song?


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'!


----------



## Headnarm

A spam-a-thon begins with a single spam.


----------



## Binkers41

Moore spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Hee hee spam


----------



## RockyTop PE

[SIZE= 72px]SPAM[/SIZE]


----------



## Headnarm

Can i get some more Moore spam?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## RockyTop PE

[SIZE= 8px]spam[/SIZE]


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## Headnarm

Tops are tough to come by today... so be it. Keep gnimmaps!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

8,500 posts by 3:00 PM.  Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

RockyTop said:


> @Ble_PE is your post signature lyrics from a cody jinks song?


Nope, from a Frankie Ballard song.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Ble_PE said:


> Nope, from a Frankie Ballard song.


Ah ok.  Didn't think about that one.


----------



## leggo PE

RockyTop said:


> 8,500 posts by 3:00 PM.  Let's go!


What time zone? Wait, nevermind. Let's just SPAM!


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going.


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I love spam :wub:


----------



## Ble_PE

psot


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Headnarm

Super spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' til my heart's content.


----------



## Binkers41

Even more spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## Headnarm

The newest Netflix original: SPAM... Coming June 2017


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

post


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

I'm loving all of the spam.


----------



## Binkers41

Must find food soon spam


----------



## thekzieg

It's a spamboree!


----------



## Binkers41

Excellent!


----------



## Headnarm

Listening to Jocko on JRE spam...


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## leggo PE

Welcome, @thekzieg! The spam's been rolling today.

EDIT: Oops, you were obviously here earlier. Doh. Well, I guess my stalking prowess is filled to capacity trying to keep up with @matt267 PE, so I lapsed.


----------



## Binkers41

Listening to the dead quiet of my office spam


----------



## Headnarm

Gave a #bottomspam... damn!


----------



## Binkers41

Seems like you made it!


----------



## thekzieg

It was dead all morning, and then I come back from lunch and find this! It's nuts!


----------



## Binkers41

Yay spam!


----------



## P-E

Yellow


----------



## leggo PE

Yayyyy spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

@matt267 PE shouldn't you be spamming?


----------



## leggo PE

@thejulie_PE come join us!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammy spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## leggo PE

I've got friends in low places...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

So much spam


----------



## P-E

Banned him


----------



## Binkers41

Where the whiskey drowns and the beer chases your blues away?


----------



## leggo PE

Binkers41 said:


> Where the whiskey drowns and the beer chases your blues away?


You've got it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam


----------



## thekzieg

leggo said:


> I've got friends in low places...


Where the whisky drowns and the beer chases...


----------



## leggo PE

Almost lunch time spam...


----------



## RockyTop PE

P-E said:


> Banned him


banned who?!


----------



## Binkers41

leggo said:


> You've got it.


Will you be ok?


----------



## thekzieg

Way past lunch spam


----------



## Headnarm

BIG PURPLE SPAM


----------



## Binkers41

Spammy spam


----------



## leggo PE

I'm not big on social graces.


----------



## RockyTop PE

2 hours 10 minutes till quittin time spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no time


----------



## P-E

RockyTop said:


> banned who?!


Matt got banned is the rumor


----------



## Binkers41

Hee hee spam


----------



## RockyTop PE

P-E said:


> Matt got banned is the rumor


sad spam


----------



## Binkers41

P-E said:


> Matt got banned is the rumor


Oops bad timing - was not laughing at this.


----------



## leggo PE

Rumors are rumors, nothing more.


----------



## Binkers41

Friday spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## Headnarm




----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## Binkers41

Woah that's a lot of spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## leggo PE

9k, maybe 9.5k is super attainable at this rate. SPAM ON!


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## Headnarm

Uh-oh... double spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## Binkers41

SpamapS


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## leggo PE

@Ble_PE is challenging the rest of us to spam at least once between his posts.


----------



## Binkers41

Wait... have rules been lifted?


----------



## Ble_PE

Come on people, this is a spamfest!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

leggo said:


> @Ble_PE is challenging the rest of us to spam at least once between his posts.






Binkers41 said:


> Wait... have rules been lifted?


This!


----------



## Binkers41

Trying!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Binkers41

Wait - was that a yes?


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## Binkers41

Can't scroll that fast spam!


----------



## leggo PE

No, rules are still in place until @NJmike PE says.


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## Binkers41

leggo said:


> No, rules are still in place until @NJmike PE says.


Ok good to know spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## Binkers41

Even more spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!

EDIT: Top!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

too many repetitive spams.

THIS is unusual spam.


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## Binkers41

Join in the fun!


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## P-E

Headnarm said:


> Uh-oh... double spam


That's what happened to Matt


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I came back to find like 150 messages added. Why didn't this start a week or more ago!

My Friday has ended and I am heading home, keep up the spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I like my spam single


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## RockyTop PE

crazy spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

RockyTop said:


> I like my spam single


Hee hee.


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!

EDIT: Top again! Spam karma is turning in major ways!


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

must work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

new page spam.  keep rolling!


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## P-E

Post


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## Headnarm

Spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Made it past 8,500 and it's 14:59!


----------



## leggo PE

Breaking for lunch span. I challenge you all to reach 8750 posts by the time I am back. Can it be done?


----------



## Headnarm

Wow, spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## Bot-Man

Too little, too late Spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## Binkers41

Fo sho spammage!


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## RockyTop PE

No one let @leggo down!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## Binkers41

And again!


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## RockyTop PE

have to go to a meeting spam.

Back at 4!


----------



## Binkers41

More spammage!


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## Binkers41

RockyTop said:


> have to go to a meeting spam.
> 
> Back at 4!


Is now 3?


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## Ble_PE

Copy, paste, post!


----------



## Headnarm

Have to actually work spam


----------



## Binkers41

We're failing at spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

hungry but must work!


----------



## Binkers41

Have some spam?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

eeesh/... there is tons here


----------



## Ble_PE

post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

toast


----------



## Binkers41

coast


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

most


----------



## Binkers41

ghost


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

coast (out the rest of the day)


----------



## Binkers41

Congrats!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Thanks!


----------



## P-E

Another hour.


----------



## Binkers41

Slow spammage!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SO DONE


----------



## Binkers41

I still have about 2 more hours


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

TECHNICALLY I DO TOO


----------



## Binkers41

Wait I thought you were leaving for the weekend...


----------



## leggo PE

Aw boo, it didn't happen. But I'm back, ready to spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NO, I'm done.... with work.  Like mentally.  Still HERE though until 5....errr maybe 4.  Didn't take a lunch.


----------



## Binkers41

Darn, then never mind on the congrats.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm here for another four or so hours, plenty of time to spam if there's someone here to spam with me.


----------



## Binkers41

leggo said:


> I'm here for another four or so hours, plenty of time to spam if there's someone here to spam with me.


I'll spam!  A bunch of people left and then it was slow for awhile.


----------



## Ble_PE

Spammy spam


----------



## leggo PE

Let's do it!


----------



## Binkers41

Yay!  More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Binkers41 said:


> Darn, then never mind on the congrats.


I thought that was for the top of page you left me.


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam


----------



## Binkers41

vhab49 said:


> I thought that was for the top of page you left me.


Haha ohhhh.  Then I hereby reinstate the congrats!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Binkers41 said:


> Haha ohhhh.  Then I hereby reinstate the congrats!


thanks


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!

EDIT: Top! Yayyyy!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammichy spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spamwich.


----------



## Binkers41

Yummy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

chicken spamwich


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spamwich


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam shady


----------



## leggo PE

The real spam shady.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Back for more spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Will the real spam shady please stand up?


----------



## RockyTop PE

8 more spams to hit 100 posts at EB!


----------



## leggo PE

Please stand up. please stand up?


----------



## RockyTop PE

Seven


----------



## Binkers41

Hee hee


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ok, I don't remember any more after that.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Six!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam time!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Five!!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Post


----------



## RockyTop PE

Four....

EDIT: Top of Page Spam


----------



## Ble_PE

Are we finally going again?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Are we finally going again?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Are we finally going again?


----------



## RockyTop PE

Three!


----------



## Binkers41

Ble_PE said:


> Are we finally going again?


About time, isn't it?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no!


----------



## Ble_PE

Are we finally going again?


----------



## leggo PE

Ble_PE said:


> Are we finally going again?


Are you going to challenge us again?


----------



## Ble_PE

Are we finally going again?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

leggo said:


> Are you going to challenge us again?


Why not?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Two.........


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Here we go!


----------



## leggo PE

Ble_PE said:


> Why not?


Challenge accepted.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no!


----------



## Ble_PE

More!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Post


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

more


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

faster


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

harder


----------



## RockyTop PE

Well dang.  I was off on my countdown by 1 little post....

SPAM POST FOR EB POST 100!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no!


----------



## Ble_PE

deeper


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

longer


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

spam


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam101


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

post


----------



## Binkers41

RockyTop said:


> Well dang.  I was off on my countdown by 1 little post....
> 
> SPAM POST FOR EB POST 100!


Woo-hoo congratulations!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no!


----------



## Ble_PE

Away we go!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

And again


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammy102


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spamcicle!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no!


----------



## Binkers41

Spamcicle!


----------



## Ble_PE

Away we go!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Yes no yes no yes no yes no

Spam Yes!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Away we go!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

[COLOR= rgb(52, 152, 219)][SIZE= 16px]_*All of the above spam*_[/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Top spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Away we go!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Away we go!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Away we go!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Away we go!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## Binkers41

300 spams to go!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spamburger spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spamburger spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spamburger spam!


----------



## caychanh

Hopefully its not too late to join in on this spam party.  My first post


----------



## Binkers41

Welcome!!


----------



## leggo PE

Welcome, @caychanh! You have made a wonderful choice, making your first post happen in the Spam thread!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Right now we are on the hunt to get to 9000 posts... To get closer to the 15k we need to get the results released.Right now we are on the hunt to get to 9000 posts... To get closer to the 15k we need to get the results released.


----------



## caychanh

Hundreds of posts to go to get the greenie


----------



## Binkers41

Yes yes yes spam!


----------



## leggo PE

We have 250+ more posts to go today. This is so ridiculously attainable that I will be very disappointed if it doesn't happen.


----------



## Binkers41

leggo said:


> We have 250+ more posts to go today. This is so ridiculously attainable that I will be very disappointed if it doesn't happen.


So true!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no!


----------



## Binkers41

yes!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

Wheeeee!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

yes!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

yes yes yes yes spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no!


----------



## caychanh

Spamburgers make me hungry.   :burgerking:


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

Yes yes yes yes spam! With a capital this time!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

caychanh said:


> Spamburgers make me hungry.   :burgerking:


And now I'm hungry!


----------



## caychanh

Chick fil a or sonic boom?


----------



## Binkers41

Not sure what a sonic boom is, so chick fil a!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

Yes yes yes yes spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Is Sonic Boom related to just plain old Sonic?


----------



## caychanh

happy hour slushies


----------



## Binkers41

leggo said:


> Is Sonic Boom related to just plain old Sonic?


An excellent question...


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg said:


>


----------



## Binkers41

YAY!!!!


----------



## caychanh

I made 5 posts yay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

sonic sounds good right now


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

slushies sound good right now


----------



## caychanh

Simultaneous spamming YAY!  I thought that was my post above


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

How does Sonic compare to other fast food restaurants? I have not seen one around these parts.


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

&lt;250 to go, folks!


----------



## Binkers41

It's decent for chili dogs and the like.  And slushies.


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Ble_PE

leggo said:


> How does Sonic compare to other fast food restaurants? I have not seen one around these parts.


Get the extra long chees coney. I miss Sonic, I'll have to head back there once I make it back to the mainland.


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

I haven't had a slushie in a really long time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## caychanh

There's one within walking distance to me right now.  Most stuff on their menu is meh but their milk shakes are awesome.


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

I love milkshakes! There's a movie theater here that does boozy milkshakes, and as overpriced as they are, they are fantastic.


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## Binkers41

leggo said:


> I love milkshakes! There's a movie theater here that does boozy milkshakes, and as overpriced as they are, they are fantastic.


OOOOOHHHHH!  That is definitely happening tonight.  Excellent idea!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## caychanh

Happy Hour save the tummy for a brewsky.


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## caychanh

I'm relieved once i posted my first post/spam.  Been lurking this board since the day after April exam.


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

caychanh said:


> I'm relieved once i posted my first post/spam.  Been lurking this board since the day after April exam.


Wow - way to join in!  Plenty of spamming for all!


----------



## caychanh

Glad they have a fun page like this.  SPAM!!!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

caychanh said:


> I'm relieved once i posted my first post/spam.  Been lurking this board since the day after April exam.


It's a nice feeling, isn't it? We're happy to have you here, too!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammy spam spamburgers with spamustard!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Bottom spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Top spam?


----------



## leggo PE

First loser spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Second loser spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Less than 200 posts to go now!


----------



## caychanh

SPAM sandwiches!!!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

Woo-hoo!!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

Whee!  Ya-hoo!


----------



## caychanh

All u can eat SPAM!!


----------



## Binkers41

Spamfest!


----------



## caychanh

Spam buddies go go go


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## caychanh

Fireworks green fireworks green fireworks


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## caychanh

Hungry but must keep spamming


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Six more pages to go!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## caychanh

Sonic Spam icee slushy boom


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## caychanh

Spammaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

GO!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

cAUSE ITS SOME ROCKET SPAM.....


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ITS COLD


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## caychanh

Spam dunkit


----------



## leggo PE

In outer space, yes, it is.


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JHVVHK;


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!

EDIT: Also, first loser!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## Bot-Man

Too late for top?


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## caychanh

Yay I have +1 rep


----------



## leggo PE

Bot-Man said:


> Too late for top?


Oh yes, I'm afraid so.


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## caychanh

No longer a rookie spammer


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Bot-Man

leggo said:


> Oh yes, I'm afraid so.


I give up. I typed that as fast as I could.


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

Bot-Man said:


> I give up. I typed that as fast as I could.


It's luck of the draw at this point in time.


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## caychanh

Can I spam faster with a beer in one hand


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## leggo PE

Less than 100 posts to go!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## Binkers41

Phew had to talk to a coworker!


----------



## leggo PE

Gah, I'm getting sloppy.  :wacko:


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

GO!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

GO!


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## Tiffer1TX

15k is a long way to go by Monday☺

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Ble_PE

Up up and away!


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting closer!


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting closer!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting closer!


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Getting closer!


----------



## leggo PE

Ble_PE said:


> Getting closer!


Yes yes yes!


----------



## Binkers41

Rocket spam!


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost there!


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost there!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Ble_PE

leggo said:


> Yes yes yes!


How you doin'?  :eyebrows:


----------



## Binkers41

Almost there!


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost there!


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost there!


----------



## leggo PE

Ble_PE said:


> How you doin'?  :eyebrows:


That is a weird lookin' emoji face right there.


----------



## Ble_PE

Let's go!


----------



## Binkers41

Creepy!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost there!


----------



## leggo PE

Last page before 9000!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## caychanh

Break spamming time


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost there!


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost there!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## caychanh

Spamming is the sonic boom


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost there!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Ble_PE

Keep going!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost there!


----------



## Ble_PE

Made it!


----------



## leggo PE

We did it!


----------



## Binkers41

YAY!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Great work, everyone! That happened much faster than I anticipated. Yay, spammers!


----------



## caychanh

Over 9k spams


----------



## Binkers41

Yay spamming teamwork!


----------



## caychanh

Nice thanks everyone for a great time


----------



## leggo PE

SE_FL said:


> !!!! 8000 !!!! They said it couldn't be done. But we proved them all wrong.


We got to 9000 in less than 18 hours... I think we can improve on that in the near future.


----------



## Binkers41

leggo said:


> We got to 9000 in less than 18 hours... I think we can improve on that in the near future.


Agreed.


----------



## caychanh

This is exactly what I needed.  Now time to put down some drinks.  Have a good weekend spammers


----------



## leggo PE

caychanh said:


> This is exactly what I needed.  Now time to put down some drinks.  Have a good weekend spammers


Thanks for joining! Be sure to come back the next time you're on the boards, anxiously awaiting exam results (or not).


----------



## Binkers41

caychanh said:


> This is exactly what I needed.  Now time to put down some drinks.  Have a good weekend spammers


You too @caychanh!


----------



## leggo PE

Binkers41 said:


> Agreed.


We just need a lifting of the rules again.... I may try to join in this weekend if I have the chance!


----------



## caychanh

Thanks.  time to practice spamming the other boards


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo said:


> We just need a lifting of the rules again.... I may try to join in this weekend if I have the chance!


F the rules.


----------



## leggo PE

Welcome back, @matt267 PE!


----------



## Binkers41

leggo said:


> We just need a lifting of the rules again.... I may try to join in this weekend if I have the chance!


Yes a lifting of the rules would be excellent over the weekend!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Happy spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy spam day!


----------



## Binkers41

Happy almost weekend spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy almost pushup time spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

FCK


----------



## Binkers41

vhab49 said:


> FCK


----------



## JJ_structural

Am I doing this "spam" thing right?


----------



## Binkers41

Ohhhhh yes you are!


----------



## JJ_structural

Good. Now that I'm on the right track, I'm going to take it up a notch....


----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## Bot-Man

Just average speed middle of the thread spam.


----------



## Binkers41

Have a good weekend everyone!  It's go home time!


----------



## Road Guy

Well let's go get on these parking lots they call the interstate!


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm out, my employment in Hawaii is officially over! Aloha!


----------



## akwooly

what now ble? coming back to the mainland?


----------



## envirotex

All done for el dia.


----------



## leggo PE

Nice, @Ble_PE! Good luck with the move back to the mainland.


----------



## Headnarm

Over 9K now, nice!


----------



## leggo PE

Oh yes, spam was spammed.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

GOOD GRAVY.  I WANT TO GO HOME.


----------



## Headnarm

There's no spam at home.


----------



## JHW 3d

Never Top ®


----------



## cement

Ble_PE said:


> I'm out, my employment in Hawaii is officially over! Aloha!


what's the break-in period for a new job before spamming?


----------



## JHW 3d

About 6in


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## Headnarm

Beer spammin'


----------



## leggo PE

Almost bottom.


----------



## txjennah PE

Hi!

Ok bye


----------



## Bot-Man

I'm not fast enough to make top so...bottom.


----------



## Headnarm

Male rompers are stupid spam


----------



## Bot-Man

I agree spam ^


----------



## txjennah PE

Does anyone want to see a pic of my dog?


----------



## txjennah PE

He's pretty cute.


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## txjennah PE

I probably have enough pictures of my dog to get us to 15K comments.


----------



## JHW 3d

Traffic spam jam


----------



## leggo PE

@txjennah please read the rules in the first post!

Also, your dog is cute.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo said:


> @txjennah please read the rules in the first post!
> 
> Also, your dog is cute.


Ack I'm sorry! I'm such a noob!


----------



## matt267 PE

F the rules.


----------



## Bot-Man

Almost middle spam


----------



## themandan40

Snarf!


----------



## Voomie

Eating greek spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Beer and calzone spam


----------



## Bot-Man

Still the middle spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Runza spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Whoa I had like 12+ pages to read to get caught up here.

Nice work on the 9000 milestone!


----------



## Bot-Man

Spam for the evening


----------



## J_MEC

Spamming because I decided to stay in for the night, watch movies and not drink or go out.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spamming because this week is Finally over!


----------



## Master slacker

Late night spam


----------



## Bot-Man

Last spam until tomorrow spam


----------



## Master slacker

Ddffg


----------



## Tiffer1TX

It's Friday night! I'm spammin alright!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Whoooooo!  Spamming because this week is Finally over!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Top


----------



## Bot-Man

Second and the really my last spam of the night.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mine too!


----------



## P-E

Just drank a lot of great beers


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I just had my fruit for the day.  In the form of an angry orchard.


----------



## Karissa

It's too early spam


----------



## Bot-Man

Too early for a Saturday morning spam


----------



## SE_FL

Baby kept me up last night spam, gotta get that kid out of the bedroom


----------



## matt267 PE

SE_FL said:


> Baby kept me up last night spam, gotta get that kid out of the bedroom


Or, you can sleep on the couch.


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning all!


----------



## Bot-Man

Shower spam


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> 12 minutes ago, SE_FL said: Baby kept me up last night spam, gotta get that kid out of the bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> Or, you can sleep on the couch.
Click to expand...

Look who is back. Maybe follow the rules this time around...


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

No rules lifting this weekend?
It's pretty much the only way we will hit 15k by Friday if that is what you want...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Baking cookies spam


----------



## Bot-Man

Bottom because I'm not fast enough for the top spam.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Spamming to reach the magical 15k.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

We can at least make 10,000 and that is also a 5 digit number like 15,000, close enough.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

I will take it. 10,0000 is close enough for me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bot-Man

We will hit 10k. Not sure about 15 though.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

15 will only come with a rules lifting and needed very soon.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Look who is back. Maybe follow the rules this time around...


And by "rules" you mean suggestions?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Public works day spam.  Got to eat hot dpgsabd paint a snow plow blade.


----------



## SE_FL

matt267 PE said:


> 12 minutes ago, SE_FL said: Baby kept me up last night spam, gotta get that kid out of the bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> Or, you can sleep on the couch.
Click to expand...

Almost done with the baby room. Finished Beadboard, chair rail, and base. Now just need to pull up the carpet and put down fake wood floors.


----------



## Bot-Man

Just adding to the spam. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Headnarm

Stuck in the parking lot spam.


----------



## Bot-Man

Fudge brownie and ice cream spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

$0.99 bulk gummy bear spam.


----------



## WaterAllTheTime

Did you know SPAM canned meat product comes in various flavors?


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## WaterAllTheTime

P-E said:


> Wood


Yep.  Wood is one of the most popular flavors


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Hickory smoked = wood I guess... is there hickory smoked spam?


----------



## P-E




----------



## WaterAllTheTime

All spam is undesirable!


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Spam is not that bad grilled with mayo on a spam sammie.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bot-Man

Slow spam day spam


----------



## P-E

Spamming sloooooooowly.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One post closer to 15k.


----------



## P-E

Two posts closer


----------



## Bot-Man

#24 Spam


----------



## P-E

Thinking about beer


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## P-E

Bed bath and beyond


----------



## leggo PE

I'm sad that I checked in here on a weekend, and didn't find the rules lifted. I was hoping to seriously help us get to 15k right now. Instead, I can only minorly help us get to 15k right now.


----------



## P-E

Rules lyfted?


----------



## leggo PE

Ask @NJmike PE.


----------



## thekzieg

Go Sounders


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Booooo


----------



## NJmike PE

Mother fuckin day drinking bitches


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> Mother fuckin day drinking bitches


Drink up and then pop in to say "no rules"


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NJmike PE said:


> Mother fuckin day drinking bitches


Mother fucking steak on the barbie bitches.  How's the day drinking going?  Raise a glass to freedom!


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Freedom!!!! It is nice to have my weekends free!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Binkers41

One quick spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Yum spam


----------



## Bot-Man

Movie night spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Stuffed spam


----------



## NJmike PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> 23 minutes ago, NJmike PE said: Mother fuckin day drinking bitches
> 
> 
> 
> Drink up and then pop in to say "no rules"
Click to expand...

Uh no!


----------



## thekzieg

Rules!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Blerg.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I guess that's it then, no 15k by Friday.


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> Mother fuckin day drinking bitches


you know i am


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Guess not


----------



## Bot-Man

Evening spam


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Movie time spam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Still going storung


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: ToP 

which beer to have next?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P-E said:


> :bananalama: ToP
> 
> which beer to have next?


What are your choices? On the table at our house is a dry Irish stout from a local joint.

Well that didn't work.

View attachment 9514


----------



## P-E

vhab49 said:


> What are your choices?


Glad you asked. ❏ Petit ❏ Session endert❏ Lunch❏ Venture❏ Old Man Oatmeal Stout ❏ Pigs Ear❏ Trillibomb❏ DDH Congress St❏ The Streets❏ Sip of Sunshine❏ Two Juicy❏ Heady Topper❏ Focal Banger❏ The Crusher❏ Luscious❏ Cutting tiles citra❏ Heavy mettle.❏ Philthy ❏ Skadoosh


----------



## Headnarm

I vote Pale Ale spam.


----------



## P-E

Many are IPA.  Not any pale ale


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'd vote oatmeal stout myself.


----------



## P-E

That's prob the worst of the bunch

not that it's bad

thinking skadoosh


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm not fond of ipa's

I hate autocorrect


----------



## P-E

Shadoosh is from VT.  Or do you mean not fond of IPAs


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I meant ipa... But living in iowa.... I am not fond of Iowa's either


----------



## P-E




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Id post a picture of our beers but my damn camera takes f'ing large pictures


----------



## P-E

vhab49 said:


> Id post a picture but my dann camera takes f'ing large pictures


I send them to myself and choose small format and save the small version for posting.   Try that


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm too tired to make it work .


----------



## P-E

Beer thyme.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer omg it fucking worked!

View attachment 9516


----------



## P-E

Nice.  Stout. 

The skadoosh is all citra hopped.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

That sounds alright.  I can only take hops in limited amounts.  That truly thing in the pic basically tasted like a vodka soda with lime- Def not my favorite thing.


----------



## WaterAllTheTime

Cilantro ruins everything spam


----------



## P-E

You wouldn't like the skadoosh.  Super hopped but with one hop


----------



## JHW 3d

Saturday Night Fever Ya'll

Tapatop. :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

About to pass out


----------



## JHW 3d

Modelo keg + Cuban + Pliny = mellow evening.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Night all


----------



## JHW 3d

Naught all


----------



## Bot-Man

Top?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nice top!  Time for sleep!


----------



## Bot-Man

Wow. Top was open for 25 minutes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning spamcakes!


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Sunday Funday Spam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Track meet today.  To cold for that ish.


----------



## Voomie

Taking a bath spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

That sounds nice.


----------



## Headnarm

'Bout to harass some swallows with a drone spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Want to crawl back in bed spam.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## JHW 3d

Spamalot and the spammers of the round table


----------



## P-E

Lunch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Grumpy spam


----------



## JHW 3d

Grungy spam


----------



## P-E

Sneezy Spam


----------



## Bot-Man

Fresh cut grass spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Rain all morning


----------



## JHW 3d

Drought spam


----------



## P-E

good afternoon


----------



## Bot-Man

Almost to the bottom of this page spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dopey spam


----------



## Voomie

Nap time spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Nothing to see here. Spam.


----------



## P-E

Doc Spam


----------



## JHW 3d

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## Bot-Man

My usual spot spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Grad party spam


----------



## ruggercsc

Need to mow yard Spam.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam help... at least another few days to get to 15K.


----------



## Bot-Man

Adding to the spam count spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Here's another


----------



## Voomie

Pizza and mini tacos for dinner spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bot-Man

Beer spam


----------



## JHW 3d

Maps spaM


----------



## Voomie

Catching up on SNL spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bot-Man

Relaxing. Fore Monday spam


----------



## JHW 3d

Oh really?


----------



## Voomie

Ugh. I don't want to go to work spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Take another sponge bath. Spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Is it Sunday evening already?!?


----------



## JHW 3d

Wookie mistake


----------



## Voomie

JHW 3d said:


> Wookie mistake


Actually wookies are quite aware of the day of the week.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Force of habit


----------



## Voomie

JHW 3d said:


> Force of habit


You mean force of hobbit?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

I guess it's Sunday Punday


----------



## Bot-Man

As soon as I think of a good pun I'll post it. Until then, spam.


----------



## JHW 3d

I believe we have a quorum.


----------



## Binkers41

Spam


----------



## P-E

Feeling lazy


----------



## JHW 3d

summitatem :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taters.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Content.


----------



## JHW 3d

Netflix, HBO and Hulu logins for borrow.


----------



## Bot-Man

Just watched suicide squad. Those shorts...


----------



## JHW 3d

Boboli or delivery?


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt spam. Catching up on spam spam.


----------



## Bot-Man

Short spam


----------



## JHW 3d

Short round


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

moving


----------



## JHW 3d

Bottoms up


----------



## Binkers41

More spam


----------



## Voomie

Bedtime spam

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

spam


----------



## Headnarm

Putting kids to bed spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Words


----------



## Binkers41

Bedtime spam


----------



## Bot-Man

Evening spam


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Sunday night and time to tackle the upcoming week. I hope it is a good one for ALL of us.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Sunday night and time to tackle the upcoming week. I hope it is a good one for ALL of us.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

still not done moving


----------



## JHW 3d

This week promises glory for some, and devastation for others. Better get your spam in now.


----------



## Headnarm

Good night spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Somebody's got a case of the Mondays


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Corporate accounts payable, Nina speaking... just a moment!

Corporate accounts payable, Nina speaking... just a moment!

Corporate accounts payable, Nina speaking... just a moment!

Corporate accounts payable, Nina speaking... just a moment!

Corporate accounts payable, Nina speaking... just a moment!

Corporate accounts payable, Nina speaking... just a moment!

Corporate accounts payable, Nina speaking... just a moment!

Corporate accounts payable, Nina speaking... just a moment!


----------



## P-E

Wood

top  :bananalama:


----------



## JHW 3d

Any motivated potheads out there walking early to smoke a bowl at 4:20am?


----------



## Master slacker

all up in htis monday bitch


----------



## Owism

Good morning.

One more week.


----------



## Master slacker

HAPPY MONDAY!


----------



## Bot-Man

Monday funday spam


----------



## JHW 3d

Monday. One day closer to doomsday.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

One day closer to Friday!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Master slacker

WOOOOOOOOO MONDAYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9519


----------



## matt267 PE

^ and there it its.


----------



## JHW 3d

With the holiday coming up, you just know NCEES wants to release.


----------



## TWJ PE

Lots of work to do! Spam


----------



## JHW 3d

Here we go


----------



## J_MEC

Karissa said:


> View attachment 9519


Looks like you survived the belly of the beast! (aka NCEES HQ)


----------



## Karissa

J_MEC said:


> Looks like you survived the belly of the beast! (aka NCEES HQ)


I did, and I live to tell the tale respect my confidentiality agreement


----------



## Binkers41

Morning spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Morning.  New desk... I have a window!  Wheee!


----------



## Bot-Man

Plain spam


----------



## JHW 3d

Still way too esrly


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

New guy donut spam.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

I like donuts, but only from Round Rock Donuts.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d

Smart move. Hope they aren't the healthy kind. Then, bad move.


----------



## P-E

Need a day off


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Owism

hi


----------



## gpoli111

Are we going to get 5,773 more posts before Thrusday afternoon?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> I like donuts, but only from Round Rock Donuts.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


We don't have any such thing here.  The best ones here are from Donuts and More (not sure what the more is, they only sell donuts - maybe the milk and coffee?)  But these ones were from the grocery store.


----------



## thekzieg

Hurts Donut


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thekzieg said:


> Hurts Donut


Don't have those either.


----------



## thekzieg

I haven't tried them yet, but I hear they're ok...the Voodoo Donuts of the midwest...


----------



## gpoli111

Duck Donuts are great as well


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I have to drive an hour at least to get any of them. I am deprived of quality donut places.


----------



## Binkers41

Mmm Voodoo Donuts


----------



## thekzieg

Favorite donut of all time is the orange olive oil cake donut from Blue Star in Portland, OR.

BEST. EVER.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

That sounds quite nice actually.


----------



## Binkers41




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

That does not sound as nice.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Work, work, work, work, work!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Monday sucks


----------



## J_MEC

P-E said:


> Monday sucks


Monday won't suck next week!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am distracted by nature.


----------



## WaterAllTheTime

Monday will suck next week if some results are released this Friday and others have to wait until Tuesday!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WaterAllTheTime said:


> Monday will suck next week if some results are released this Friday and others have to wait until Tuesday!


This.  100% this. Or, say results do come in, and I have to break the news gently to the office.  Yikes.  Of course, that won't be until Tuesday perhaps.


----------



## thekzieg

I'm having a stroke


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not top.


----------



## Karissa

not bottom


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

almost bottom


----------



## Karissa

Bottom


----------



## RockyTop PE

top?


----------



## P-E

vhab49 said:


> I am distracted by nature.


You have to pee?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P-E said:


> You have to pee?


No, there is a tree outside my window.


----------



## P-E

vhab49 said:


> No, there is a tree outside my window.


For me, it's my nature to be distracted.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P-E said:


> For me, it's my nature to be distracted.


Me too, which is why the nature is extra distracting.


----------



## Binkers41

Fun times spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Celebrate!


----------



## Binkers41

Already thinking that this will not be a productive week.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

agreed


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Must hit 10k by friday!


----------



## Bot-Man

We will hit 10k by Wednesday. Glass half full week.


----------



## Binkers41

Unless the rules are lifted!


----------



## leggo PE

Good morning, spam! Is this the week? Eh, probably not!


----------



## Bot-Man

If the rules were lifted we would hit 10k this afternoon.


----------



## leggo PE

If the rules were lifted we would reach 11k at LEAST by this afternoon. 10k by this afternoon would be easy with proper participation and commitment. It has been proven that we can do approximately 800 posts without the rules lifted in a few hours. See Friday, when we reached 9k!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

IF the rules were lifted I could hit 10k on my own.  "_


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spamster


----------



## NJmike PE

vhab49 said:


> IF the rules were lifted I could hit 10k on my own.  "_


well that wont be happening so stop bitching about the rules


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NJmike PE said:


> well that wont be happening so stop bitching about the rules


I wasn't bitching about the rules, just making a point!  I appreciate that the rules are there...it also means I can get some work done.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I know 15k is out of reach by Friday so I went with the next best thing and realistic goal of 10k.


----------



## leggo PE

Never say never.


----------



## Owism

Monday data overload syndrome, brain pulsating


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spamlami


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## P-E

Lunch


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## Bot-Man

721to hit 10k


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Content.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## Headnarm

Case of the Mondays spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## WaterAllTheTime

lunchtime webinar spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

new guy lunch spam.


----------



## WaterAllTheTime

trying to look busy spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much to do, not sure which to start on...


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

Time to join in on the spam goodness


----------



## Bot-Man

Monday Haiku:

Coffee spam spam spam

Coffee spam spam spam  spam spam 

More coffee spam spam.


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Headnarm

Oh, and the Mariners absolutely suck spam.


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Headnarm

spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Ready to hit the 9300s


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## WaterAllTheTime

Monday chocolate flavored coffee spam


----------



## Bot-Man

701 to go


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Bot-Man

Found some spam


----------



## Binkers41

Yay a top spam!


----------



## Headnarm

Loser spam


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I gotta go!


----------



## Binkers41

vhab49 said:


> I gotta go!


Then you best be going!


----------



## leggo PE

Spasm?


----------



## Headnarm

@Binkers41 is on fire spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

vhab49 said:


> I gotta go!


Don't forget to wash your hands


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

FIRE?


----------



## Binkers41

Headnarm said:


> @Binkers41 is on fire spam


Must... get... to... 15,000...


----------



## Headnarm

Gonna need a rulez break.


----------



## Binkers41

Headnarm said:


> Gonna need a rulez break.


Yes, very true.  In the meantime, more spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

At least one day of no rules mid week and we have a shot.


----------



## Headnarm

Oh, look... spam.


----------



## Binkers41

That would be nice.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Don't forget to wash your hands


I did.


----------



## leggo PE

Fellow spammers, let's stop talking about needing a rules break and just spam to our hearts' content!


----------



## Headnarm

We'll crash EB if that happens.


----------



## leggo PE

Maps! Maps! Maps!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

We are trying to be a united front showing what we desire!


----------



## J_MEC

I don't mind the spam rules  :dunno:


----------



## Headnarm

Maps maps maps


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## J_MEC

Lunch time!


----------



## Headnarm

dang... gave bottom spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I have to go to the store to buy craft supplies, likely spamming after lunch, cya then.


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Headnarm said:


> dang... gave bottom spam


I hate when I do that.


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beyond Infinity!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity, and beyond!


----------



## Voomie

Found out that I didn't get an interview because the recruiter is an idiot.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Headnarm

Some infinities are larger than other infinities... mind = blown


----------



## leggo PE

Damn, that sucks, @Voomie. I hope another comes along soon!


----------



## Bot-Man

Voomie said:


> Found out that I didn't get an interview because the recruiter is an idiot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that. Is it too late to rectify?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Voomie said:


> Found out that I didn't get an interview because the recruiter is an idiot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Grrrrrrr.  That sucks.


----------



## Voomie

Me too. I have been looking since the start of the year and haven't caught a break yet.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

We're all rooting for ya, @Voomie!


----------



## Headnarm

^Yep. You'll get there, @Voomie. Until then... just keep spamming.


----------



## Voomie

Bot-Man said:


> 1 minute ago, Voomie said: Found out that I didn't get an interview because the recruiter is an idiot.
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Is it too late to rectify?
Click to expand...

No since recruiters tend to not tell you the name of a firm, I didn't know they already sent my resume to them a month prior. Even though I met the experience requirement the hiring manager said I was "light" on experience.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Owism

Voomie said:


> Found out that I didn't get an interview because the recruiter is an idiot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


recruiters...


----------



## leggo PE

When I tried to use a recruiter in the past, it was no use to me at all. I ended up finding all of my interviews and my current job on my own.


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## WaterAllTheTime

what happened to my spam, spam?


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## leggo PE

Get ready for a top spam!


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## leggo PE

First loser!


----------



## WaterAllTheTime

never a top.  I'm missing out on all the fun.


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!

Man, I wish @Ble_PE wasn't busy moving several time zones and were here to aid the cause of spam.


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9519


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9519


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9519


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9519


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9519


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9519


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9519


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9519


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9519


----------



## Voomie

Back to work spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9519


TOP :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9519


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9519


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9519


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9519


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

oops


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

Done with meeting!


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> To infinity and beyond!
> 
> Man, I wish @Ble_PE wasn't busy moving several time zones and were here to aid the cause of spam.


But just think.. soon @Ble_PE will be on a more concurrent time zone for spamming.


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Bot-Man

Top?


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> But just think.. soon @Ble_PE will be on a more concurrent time zone for spamming.


But @Ble_PE was always nice to have right where he was for this west coast gal.


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> But @Ble_PE was always nice to have right where he was for this west coast gal.


I suppose.  He always got here right about when I have to buckle down and get some work done so I could leave for the day.


----------



## Bot-Man

Spam dance


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beyond all!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!  Well done everyone!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sir Spam-A-Lot


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Top of page birdie!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Whoa nice work you guys, I came back to like 200 posts to read!

I forget who does it, but can we get a top 10 post count update?


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

*vhab49*
April 24


1942 posts




*P-E*
April 24


1605 posts




*EhmayWuntee*
April 25


892 posts




*leggo*
April 24


854 posts




*thekzieg*
April 24


706 posts




*Master slacker*
May 3


605 posts




*Binkers41*
April 25


561 posts




*Ble_PE*
April 25


422 posts




*knight1fox3*
April 24


172 posts




*Karissa*
April 24


171 posts


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

More SPam!  That is not enough!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Master slacker

*9900 post toasties*


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

9900? We are barely above 9500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Toastie posts


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

lost spam


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Even More


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

AND MORE!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and more spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

_*Unique *__*Spam*_


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

samp!


----------



## Binkers41

Woah that's confusing


----------



## Headnarm

Good progress spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Nice top!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

More Spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

555-5555


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

AMPS!  (ocd spam)


----------



## Headnarm

EhmayWuntee said:


> Nice top!


Got lucky!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

where IS infinity?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Unsure, but I drive an Infiniti if that helps


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

So east texas.  OK.


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Reminds me of some comedian who had a bit saying it wasn't possible to do something "every now, and again"


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

again?


----------



## Owism

1 hour until the end of monday


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Headnarm

We still on infinity?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Pretty sure we are not at an hour to the end of Monday... so yes, infinity.


----------



## Headnarm

Wow... infinity spam... kewl


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

to 15k...and beyond?


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Near bottom


----------



## WaterAllTheTime

to 15k... and then stop.  Please.


----------



## WaterAllTheTime

top?


----------



## Bot-Man

Too late for top spam


----------



## WaterAllTheTime

finally got a top.  I think my job here is done.


----------



## Binkers41

Lunch is done - time for more spam!


----------



## leggo PE

WaterAllTheTime said:


> finally got a top.  I think my job here is done.


Your job here is not done until this thread reaches 15k and results are released.


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## caychanh

So no results yet just checked


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## WaterAllTheTime

leggo said:


> Your job here is not done until this thread reaches 15k and results are released.


You're right.  My bad.


----------



## caychanh

I can dream about passing until the results come out.  Once results are out reality (fail fail) would set in and then continue spamming or stop cold turkey?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam!


----------



## caychanh

So does it matter if someone posted spam number 9k1.  second prize spam pride?


----------



## caychanh

Checked again still no red yay!


----------



## WaterAllTheTime

Who ate my spam sammich?


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## caychanh

Getting drowsy from too much spam sandwich


----------



## P-E

Okay, it's coffee thyme


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## caychanh

Triple decker spamich


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## WaterAllTheTime

spamich?  I like that.


----------



## caychanh

"intern" spammer is ready for another spamich to chase the food coma


----------



## caychanh

I went to Costco and bought a 10 pack of SPAM a few months ago, but haven't opened one yet.  Any spam recipes here on EB?


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Bot-Man

Late for top?


----------



## caychanh




----------



## caychanh

pastry coffee yay


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

WaterAllTheTime said:


> finally got a top.  I think my job here is done.


Except it was an illegal top!


----------



## caychanh

250 calories same as a 20oz cola


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Binkers41

caychanh said:


>


Yummy!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Follow the RULZ! (see first post)  so we don't all get punished!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## WaterAllTheTime

EhmayWuntee said:


> Except it was an illegal top!


You caught me!!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

5P4M?


----------



## caychanh

chase it down with this 5.4% cold one.


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## caychanh

hmm did i break rules?


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

torn... want coffee , but so far away.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Come up with something new already!


----------



## caychanh

would be nice if I had a barista making some coffee right now.  And a bartendara would be cool too for after 5


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## caychanh

Drinking this would ensure happiness


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't prefer green beer.  Beer yes.  Artificial colors... not so much.


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

cheater


----------



## WaterAllTheTime

caychanh said:


> I went to Costco and bought a 10 pack of SPAM a few months ago, but haven't opened one yet.  Any spam recipes here on EB?


Fried hard and put away wet.


----------



## caychanh

dreams come true from drinking green beer


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

People seem to like beer on this forum


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> People seem to like beer on this forum


Beer.. its what's for dinner.


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## caychanh

PASS

Spamich

FAIL


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

data:image/png;base64,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

roast mosties


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Karissa

EhmayWuntee said:


> People seem to like beer on this forum


engineers and beer go together like spam and eggs


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Karissa said:


> engineers and beer go together like spam and eggs


Well I guess I dont fit in... I've never been a beer drinker.
I'll do just about any mixed drink though, bring on the LIIT!


----------



## caychanh

Beer for breakfast is banned tho, except sat morning


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Liquor and I... well, we have a history.  And sometimes, we kiss and make up, but usually, not so much.  There are some things I can drink (jumbo lime marg anyone?) and some that I just can't.  Gin is the devil.


----------



## caychanh

would be difficult to mess up margaritas in Texas


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Karissa

EhmayWuntee said:


> Well I guess I dont fit in... I've never been a beer drinker.
> I'll do just about any mixed drink though, bring on the LIIT!


oh, I didn't use to like beer but it grew on me. Now I love me some IPAs.

WOOO TOP  :bananalama:


----------



## Binkers41

St. Patrick’s Cathedral research spam.


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I like my beer stout.  Or in the form of a girly cider.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Add another one.


----------



## Bot-Man

Did someone say beer?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

and another


----------



## Master slacker

post toasties


----------



## P-E

caychanh said:


> I went to Costco and bought a 10 pack of SPAM a few months ago, but haven't opened one yet.  Any spam recipes here on EB?


Yes see early pages


----------



## Master slacker

1140649


----------



## Binkers41

Beer is good.  Cider is also good.  Mostly booze is good.


----------



## Karissa

vhab49 said:


> Liquor and I... well, we have a history.  And sometimes, we kiss and make up, but usually, not so much.  There are some things I can drink (jumbo lime marg anyone?) and some that I just can't.  Gin is the devil.


my margaritas are more martini like now.


2oz tequila

1oz lime juice

0.5oz grand marnier

and maybe a splash of simple syrup

Absolutely delicious. Gin I didn't like to begin with but have permanently ruined for myself


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

10297218


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Master slacker

toasties


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Birdie!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

post


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I dont think I could do straight gin or gin and tonic, i only use gin in long islands.


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

New page!


----------



## Master slacker

asdfsd


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

dfgsdfg


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Straight, low quality gin is why I don't drink gin.  Or Gin mixed with things.


----------



## Master slacker

asdf sa


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

fdgsfgd


----------



## Headnarm

Buzz Lightyear spam... still...


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Let's get this Spam count up! Momma needs results!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Master slacker

sdfgdfg


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm a gummy bear!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

fdsd


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## leggo PE

Headnarm said:


> Buzz Lightyear spam... still...


Don't be hatin' now!


----------



## Master slacker

sdfasd


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Family Pet





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

fdgsfd


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

sdfgsfd


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520​


----------



## Headnarm

Out for a run spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Master slacker

dfgsdfg


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Master slacker

fsdgs


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Master slacker

sdfgsdg


----------



## Karissa

I can tell the tension for results is rising with the increase in spamming


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

fsdgs


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

sdfgd


----------



## Bot-Man

Less than 300 to 10k


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

safdsd


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

fdgsf


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

sdfgd


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

fdgsd


----------



## Binkers41

Wow spam is moving!


----------



## Master slacker

fdgh


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

Hah!


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

dsfadf


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

sadfsd


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Headnarm

I'd like to change the focus of the spam from "To Infinity and Beyond" to generally hating on male rompers. I have a very real problem with male rompers. Male romper hate and memes will be much appreciated.


----------



## Master slacker

sadf sd


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

sadfasd


----------



## Karissa

Headnarm said:


> I'd like to change the focus of the spam from "To Infinity and Beyond" to generally hating on male rompers. I have a very real problem with male rompers. Male romper hate and memes will be much appreciated.


there are male rompers?!? I dislike the women's enough as is


----------



## Master slacker

asdfsd f


----------



## leggo PE

To infinity and beyond!


----------



## Master slacker

dsfdsfa


----------



## Headnarm

Karissa said:


> there are male rompers?!? I dislike the women's enough as is


Fact. Unfortunate fact, but fact nonetheless.


----------



## Master slacker

dfgsg


----------



## leggo PE

They are called "romphims" and I have not figured out if they are a joke or not.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Rompers on men are ridiculous!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Headnarm said:


> Fact. Unfortunate fact, but fact nonetheless.


I just goggled it... thank god I haven't had to see it in person yet.


----------



## Master slacker

safsad


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Tiffer1TX

Please





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Tiffer1TX said:


> Rompers on men are ridiculous!


Rompers on women are ridiculous when you have to go to the bathroom.


----------



## Karissa

theres a kickstarter, joke or not they received a lot of money

data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Karissa




----------



## WaterAllTheTime

Just say noooooooo to romphims


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Karissa




----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## Master slacker

BAD ASSES!!!


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Headnarm

This is epic! Thank you!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## Headnarm

More anti-RompHim spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## Master slacker

fdsd


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## Master slacker

'MURICA!






and a F'n TOP!


----------



## Karissa




----------



## Master slacker

dsfgsfg


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Karissa said:


> there are male rompers?!? I dislike the women's enough as is


THANK YOU!  I thought I was the only one.  It was bad enough as a kid.


----------



## Master slacker

asfdsf


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I did not expect to reload and find pictures of men...

Thread fail


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

Gotta go "walk the unit" spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## Karissa




----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Master slacker

asdfsad


----------



## Karissa




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Karissa




----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cute (ish):






Not cute:


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spaspam


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Closing in on 9800


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## J_MEC

Doing my part to help reach 10k posts

Also, almost quitting time


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*9800!*


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## J_MEC

First loser!


----------



## WaterAllTheTime

Walking out the door spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I think I am about to call it a day.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

This monday has been going by pretty quick. I still have an hour to go though.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I came in at 7, and took a short lunch.  I should subtract time for spamming though.


----------



## Master slacker

going home


----------



## Road Guy

whats today Friday?


----------



## Headnarm

Okay, really going for a run now spam


----------



## Binkers41

Way to move people!


----------



## NJmike PE

vhab49 said:


> FIRE?


I like fire.


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

out the door spam


----------



## JHW 3d

A lot of activity today.


----------



## Bot-Man

Getting close...


----------



## Headnarm

Back from a run and breathing heavy spam


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Quitting Time Y'all!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bot-Man

When I first saw male rompers I thought it was a joke. It's a real thing! I guess if you wear a man bun a romper would be the next logical step.


----------



## Voomie

Waiting for the maintenance man to finish up so I can get dinner spam.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Romper [emoji12]






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

/unsubscribe


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Woah... my kid was almost looking!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to get to a new page already!


----------



## Binkers41

Woah... must spam some more


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!

EDIT: Thank goodness!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Bot-Man

Spam on this page too


----------



## leggo PE

Spam! Can we make it to page 400 today? Come on spammers!


----------



## J_MEC

With it most likely being results week I have found out why the spam thread is necessary.


----------



## Bot-Man

Spam for the count spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Let's go. All tour need a few guys in here for about 5 mins and you could easily crack 10k


----------



## leggo PE

Here!


----------



## J_MEC

Hear!


----------



## leggo PE

Come on, let's spam!


----------



## Bot-Man

Spamming


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Bot-Man

And more spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## J_MEC

Maps?


----------



## Bot-Man

Beer spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Bot-Man

mapS Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## Bot-Man

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Bot-Man

Spamming spam spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Bot-Man

Spam and more spam


----------



## J_MEC

Spamamamanamana


----------



## Bot-Man

Spam agaim


----------



## J_MEC

I am making dinner. I am frying up some chicken cutlets. Going to chop them up and mix in with some pasta with tomato sauce.


----------



## leggo PE

Heading home spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Good progress, but it'd be very fun to see rules lifted for 12 to 24 hours this week, I think we would have 7-10 people cramming in the spam.


----------



## Bot-Man

Movie night spam


----------



## J_MEC

EhmayWuntee said:


> Good progress, but it'd be very fun to see rules lifted for 12 to 24 hours this week, I think we would have 7-10 people cramming in the spam.


I think it would be cool for no rules from 12 - 4 eastern one day that way you get everyone's lunch breaks and everyone can do some damage during their lunch breaks


----------



## Bot-Man

Spam on top of spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Et too much. Spam.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Just trying to finish expense reports. I am over a month behind.... YAWN

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Binkers41

Parmesagn cheese is delicious spam.


----------



## Bot-Man

Almost mid page spam


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> Let's go. All tour need a few guys in here for about 5 mins and you could easily crack 10k


Did I hear no rules?


----------



## NJmike PE

P-E said:


> 2 hours ago, NJmike PE said: Let's go. All tour need a few guys in here for about 5 mins and you could easily crack 10k
> 
> 
> 
> Did I hear no rules?
Click to expand...

No. That means spam with rules. It can be done


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> No. That means spam with rules. It can be done


Yeah, they aren't trying hard enough.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

sorry.  kids come first.  even when i dont want them too.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

[emoji12]






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bot-Man

Count my spam in


----------



## P-E

vhab49 said:


> sorry.  kids come first.  even when i dont want them too.


some of the best spammers have 3 or 4


----------



## Bot-Man

2 hours for 134 posts and we can hit 10k today.


----------



## P-E

Here's another


----------



## Bot-Man

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## Bot-Man

Top?


----------



## Binkers41

More spam


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

another


----------



## Bot-Man

Late spam. As usual spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Another


----------



## Bot-Man

More spam. Closing in on 100.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Another


----------



## Bot-Man

Mid page spam


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

another


----------



## Bot-Man

Bottom half of page spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Another


----------



## Bot-Man

Spam on spam


----------



## Baconator

leggo said:


> @Baconator knows all.


results are coming


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## Bot-Man

Almost there spam


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Another


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## Bot-Man

We're almost there.


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

What results?


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## J_MEC

SSSSSS       PPPPPPP      AAAAAAA       M                   M
S                 P          P      A          A       M  M          M  M
S                 P          P      A          A       M     M    M     M
SSSSSS       PPPPPPP      AAAAAAA       M        M        M
          S       P                  A          A       M                   M
          S       P                  A          A       M                   M
SSSSSS       P                  A          A       M                   M


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## Bot-Man

Spam results


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Another


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Moar!


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Moar!


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## Bot-Man

We're rolling now


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Moar!


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Moar!


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## Bot-Man

More spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Moar!


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## Bot-Man

And more


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Moar!


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It keeps going and going and going...


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## Bot-Man

Still here spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It keeps going and going and going...


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It keeps going and going and going...


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It keeps going and going and going...


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## Bot-Man

Bottom soam


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It keeps going and going and going...


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## Bot-Man

Spelling is out the window spam


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It keeps going and going and going...


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It keeps going and going and going...


----------



## Bot-Man

10k before 10:30 spam


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It keeps going and going and going...


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## Bot-Man

Spam for soam


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It keeps going and going and going...


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It keeps going and going and going...


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## Bot-Man

Last page coming


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It keeps going and going and going...


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## Bot-Man

10k approaches!


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

It keeps going and going and going...

'Closer....


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Closer....


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## Bot-Man

Bottom half


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Closer....


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Closer....


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## Bot-Man

More


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## Baconator

results are coming


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Closer.... And over!


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## Bot-Man

Done!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now what?


----------



## Bot-Man

On to 15k!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bot-Man said:


> 2 hours for 134 posts and we can hit 10k today.


Or 18 minutes.


----------



## P-E

@Baconator recorded 10k


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Lucky @Baconator


----------



## Bot-Man

vhab49 said:


> Or 18 minutes.


Sometimes it's good to be proven wrong.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bot-Man said:


> Sometimes it's good to be proven wrong.


Agreed.


----------



## Bot-Man

I think we can hit 15k by 6:00am.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

hmmm.


----------



## Binkers41

Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One small step


----------



## Bot-Man

I'll stay up till midnight. Who wants the 2:00-4:00 shift?


----------



## Binkers41

Again


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

One small step


----------



## Bot-Man

One giant leap


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A tiny step closer


----------



## Binkers41

Skip to my Lou my darlin'


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

A tiny step closer


----------



## Bot-Man

A little more


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tiny dancer


----------



## Binkers41

Snowflakes!!


----------



## Bot-Man

Tiny dancer


----------



## Binkers41

More spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tony danza


----------



## Binkers41

Woot top


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Nope


----------



## Binkers41

But before I was


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ahh counting troubles today


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Bot-Man

Need a snack spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Corned beef and spammage?


----------



## Binkers41

Sure, why not?


----------



## P-E

Getting tired


----------



## Binkers41

Close to bedtime


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Whoa nice work on 10k!

I was busy playing BF1 while you all were playing Spam the thread.


----------



## Bot-Man

Done snacking. Time to spam.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Here's a post to keep you going.


----------



## Bot-Man

One more


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Last one for ya


----------



## Sapper PE LS

NJmike PE said:


> @Sapper PE?


I doth hereby declare.. no


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ameteurs.  You'll never get to 15k at this pace.  Jeez.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Headnarm

Double spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Oh I remember the first 5k.  In those days it was only a 5k.  Then within a few iterations it became a 10k.  Then we had the VTEnviro memorial 22k, because that is what we got to by the time results were released.  But you see, in those days, results S took like fucking 3 months.  Or at least 9-10 weeks


----------



## leggo PE

Yay 10k spam!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Anywho.  I'm an old geezer now.  Haven't been around in a while.  Life just got too busy.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Miss the boards sometimes.  It's hard to believe this all got started over a decade ago.


----------



## leggo PE

Better late to the spam board than never!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It is late here fo sho


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Seriously.  We can close this shit down tonight.  The old corps could have done it.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I do hereby invoke my eternal rights as the original spam k threads founder and remove any and all rules from this thread until the 15k is reached.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Waaaaiiiiiitttttt really??


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Firstly, you started the original spam thread?


----------



## leggo PE

Secondly, yay!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

leggo said:


> Waaaaiiiiiitttttt really??


Fuck yeah.  You are talking to the founder of the 10ks.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Well first one was a five k


----------



## leggo PE

Hi, founder of the 10k's, @Sapper PE. It's a pleasure to share this 15k with you.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I was member number 22 I think


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

That's a good number! Nice to see you still coming back to these parts. I found this board a year ago. I've been trying to pass the darned PE ever since.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Invite your friends.  Sound the alarm.  We're burning this mother ducker down tonight!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

It's a tough exam.  Don't ever lose hope.  I took two tries.  A few other original members took multiple tries.


----------



## leggo PE

@thekzieg it may be late for you, but come! @thejulie_PE, I know you're on Pacific time so get your booty here! @matt267 PE this is in your honor.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I think Mary took like 4 or 5.  Don't know if she comes around anymore.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

DVINNY took multiple times.


----------



## Bot-Man

Midnight spam then bed.


----------



## leggo PE

Yeah, I won't give up. I'm hoping the third try's the charm. But either way, it sucks to see your (younger) coworkers pass when you don't. It'd be easier if I hadn't taken it with a first timer coworker each time!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Hold on.  I gotta pee.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Pee complete. Resuming spamathon


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spam


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Maps!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Maps!


----------



## leggo PE

Maps!


----------



## leggo PE

Maps!


----------



## leggo PE

Maps!


----------



## leggo PE

Maps!


----------



## leggo PE

Maps!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

.spam esu I


----------



## Sapper PE LS

.boj ym nI


----------



## leggo PE

Maps!


----------



## leggo PE

Maps!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sound the alarm.  Sound the ?!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sound the alarm.  Sound the ?!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sound the alarm.  Sound the ?!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sound the alarm.  Sound the ?!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sound the alarm.  Sound the ?!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sound the alarm.  Sound the ?!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sound the alarm.  Sound the ?!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sound the alarm.  Sound the ?!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sound the alarm.  Sound the ?!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sound the alarm.  Sound the ?!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sound the alarm.  Sound the ?!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sound the alarm.  Sound the ?!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Sound the alarm.  Sound the ?!


----------



## Sapper PE LS

??


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Mamas a knock out, and it's for real


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Okay. Guess I'm the only one spamming


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

I am spamming intermittently. No one else heard my plea to have them join.


----------



## leggo PE

@vhab49 where are you??


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I feel unwanted


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

@EhmayWuntee NEVER!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Soo


----------



## leggo PE

You are wanted! You are wanted! Please spam to keep company!


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Rules really gone by former admin?


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much sunburn. Try sunscreen next time.


----------



## leggo PE

Sunburnt.


----------



## leggo PE

It was too late.


----------



## leggo PE

It was too late.


----------



## leggo PE

It was too late.


----------



## leggo PE

It was too late.


----------



## leggo PE

It was too late.


----------



## leggo PE

It was too late.


----------



## leggo PE

It was too late.


----------



## leggo PE

It was too late.


----------



## leggo PE

It was too late.


----------



## leggo PE

It was too late.


----------



## leggo PE

It was too late.


----------



## leggo PE

It was too late.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

That is what I call moving the needle


----------



## leggo PE

It was too late.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

That is what I call moving the needle


----------



## leggo PE

It was too late.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Its like reading a skipping record.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

That is what I call moving the needle


----------



## leggo PE

It was too late.


----------



## leggo PE

It was too late.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

That is what I call moving the needle


----------



## leggo PE

It was too late.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

That is what I call moving the needle


----------



## leggo PE

The truest spam there is.


----------



## leggo PE

The truest spam there is.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I was all by myself


----------



## leggo PE

The truest spam there is.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Hello Sapper


----------



## leggo PE

The truest spam there is.


----------



## leggo PE

The truest spam there is.


----------



## leggo PE

The truest spam there is.


----------



## leggo PE

The truest spam there is.


----------



## leggo PE

The truest spam there is.


----------



## leggo PE

The truest spam there is.


----------



## leggo PE

The truest spam there is.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I was alone,I was all by myself


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Show Sapper Birdie!!!


----------



## leggo PE

The truest spam there is.


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg said:


>


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I was alone,I was all by myselfNo one was looking, I was thinking of youOh yeah, did I mention I was all by myselfAll by myself...All by myself...All by myself...I went to your house,but no one was thereI went in your roomI was all by myselfYou and me hadSuch wonderful timesWhen I'm all by myself,All by myself_[repeat several times]_


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Yay late night birdie


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I was alone,I was all by myselfNo one was looking, I was thinking of youOh yeah, did I mention I was all by myselfAll by myself...All by myself...All by myself...I went to your house,but no one was thereI went in your roomI was all by myselfYou and me hadSuch wonderful timesWhen I'm all by myself,All by myself_[repeat several times]_


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I was alone,I was all by myselfNo one was looking, I was thinking of youOh yeah, did I mention I was all by myselfAll by myself...All by myself...All by myself...I went to your house,but no one was thereI went in your roomI was all by myselfYou and me hadSuch wonderful timesWhen I'm all by myself,All by myself_[repeat several times]_


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I was alone,I was all by myselfNo one was looking, I was thinking of youOh yeah, did I mention I was all by myselfAll by myself...All by myself...All by myself...I went to your house,but no one was thereI went in your roomI was all by myselfYou and me hadSuch wonderful timesWhen I'm all by myself,All by myself_[repeat several times]_


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I was alone,I was all by myselfNo one was looking, I was thinking of youOh yeah, did I mention I was all by myselfAll by myself...All by myself...All by myself...I went to your house,but no one was thereI went in your roomI was all by myselfYou and me hadSuch wonderful timesWhen I'm all by myself,All by myself_[repeat several times]_


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Content.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I was alone,I was all by myselfNo one was looking, I was thinking of youOh yeah, did I mention I was all by myselfAll by myself...All by myself...All by myself...I went to your house,but no one was thereI went in your roomI was all by myselfYou and me hadSuch wonderful timesWhen I'm all by myself,All by myself_[repeat several times]_


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Content


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Content


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Woo hoo, and it's just like heavy metal


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Post it note


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Woo hoo, and it's just like heavy metal


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Woo hoo, and it's just like heavy metal


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Woo hoo, and it's just like heavy metal


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Woo hoo, and it's just like heavy metal


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I'm on my way to 1k


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I'm on my way to 1k


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I'm on my way to 1k


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I'm on my way to 1k


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I'm on my way to 1k


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I'm on my way to 1k


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I got my head checkedBy a jumbo jetIt wasn't easyBut nothing is No_[chorus]_Woo-hooWhen I feel heavy-metalAnd I'm pins and I'm needlesWell, I lie and I'm easyAll the time but I am never sureWhy I need youPleased to meet youI got my head downWhen I was youngIt's not my problemIt's not my problem_[repeat chorus]_Yeah yeahYeah yeahYeah yeahOh yeah


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Getting closer


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Getting closer


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I got my head checkedBy a jumbo jetIt wasn't easyBut nothing is No_[chorus]_Woo-hooWhen I feel heavy-metalAnd I'm pins and I'm needlesWell, I lie and I'm easyAll the time but I am never sureWhy I need youPleased to meet youI got my head downWhen I was youngIt's not my problemIt's not my problem_[repeat chorus]_Yeah yeahYeah yeahYeah yeahOh yeah


----------



## leggo PE

75 to go!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Getting closelier


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I got my head checkedBy a jumbo jetIt wasn't easyBut nothing is No_[chorus]_Woo-hooWhen I feel heavy-metalAnd I'm pins and I'm needlesWell, I lie and I'm easyAll the time but I am never sureWhy I need youPleased to meet youI got my head downWhen I was youngIt's not my problemIt's not my problem_[repeat chorus]_Yeah yeahYeah yeahYeah yeahOh yeah


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I got my head checkedBy a jumbo jetIt wasn't easyBut nothing is No_[chorus]_Woo-hooWhen I feel heavy-metalAnd I'm pins and I'm needlesWell, I lie and I'm easyAll the time but I am never sureWhy I need youPleased to meet youI got my head downWhen I was youngIt's not my problemIt's not my problem_[repeat chorus]_Yeah yeahYeah yeahYeah yeahOh yeah


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Getting closelier


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

I smell sex and candy yeah


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming to 2000.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Getting closelier


----------



## leggo PE

Waiting for tonight, ooohhhhh!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Working my way


----------



## leggo PE

When you would be here in my arms.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Up to 1k


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Working my way


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Hangin' round downtownBy myselfAnd I had so much timeTo sit and thinkAbout myselfAnd then there she wasLike double cherry pieYeah there she wasLike disco superflyI smell sex andCandy hereWho's that loungingIn my chairWho's that castingDevious staresIn my directionMama this surely Is a dreamHangin' 'round downtown by myselfAnd I had too Much caffeineAnd I was thinkin' 'bout myselfAnd then there she wasIn platform double suedeYeah there she wasLike disco lemonadeI smell sex and Candy hereWho's that lounging In my chairWho's that castingDevious staresIn my directionMama this surely Is a dreamMama this surely Is a dreamYeah mama this must Be my dream


----------



## leggo PE

Waiting for tonight, ooohhhh!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Up to 1k


----------



## leggo PE

I have dreamed of this love for so long.


----------



## leggo PE

Waiting for tonight.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## leggo PE

She's a good girl, loves her mama.


----------



## leggo PE

Loves Jesus, and America too.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I used a glue stick for the first time in awhile


----------



## leggo PE

She's a good girl, crazy 'bout Elvis.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

It was gluey and sticky


----------



## leggo PE

Loves horses, and her boyfriend too.


----------



## leggo PE

It's a long day, living in Reseda.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Arts and crafts time


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

At work


----------



## leggo PE

There's a freeway, runnin' through the yard.


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Despite all my rage I am still just a rat in a cage


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Was fun


----------



## leggo PE

And I'm a bad boy, 'cause I don't even miss her


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Soon back


----------



## leggo PE

I'm a bad boy, for breakin' her heart


----------



## leggo PE

Now I'm free


----------



## Sapper PE LS

And I'm free.... free falling


----------



## leggo PE

Free fallin'


----------



## leggo PE

Yeah, I'm freeeeeeee


----------



## leggo PE

Free fallin'


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Back to the way


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Ok folks.  Goodnight.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

The way to 1k


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

This is closelier


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Night Sapper


----------



## leggo PE

Still on my way to 2k.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Just a few more


----------



## leggo PE

Good night, @Sapper PE! Thanks for lifting the rules for us.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

To reach 1k


----------



## Road Guy

Thanks for stopping by boss...


----------



## leggo PE

Still on my way to 2k.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I'm going to bed after 1k


----------



## leggo PE

Hi @Road Guy!


----------



## leggo PE

It's your next post, @EhmayWuntee!


----------



## leggo PE

Still on my way to 2k.


----------



## leggo PE

Still on my way to 2k.


----------



## leggo PE

40 more to go!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

1000!!!! G'night cya 2morra.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Good night, @EhmayWuntee!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

25 to go!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

10 to go!


----------



## leggo PE

9 left.


----------



## leggo PE

And then there were 8.


----------



## leggo PE

7 more.


----------



## leggo PE

1994 down, 6 to go.


----------



## leggo PE

5


----------



## leggo PE

4


----------



## leggo PE

3


----------



## leggo PE

2


----------



## leggo PE

1


----------



## leggo PE

2000!


----------



## leggo PE

Now to claim a whole page to myself.


----------



## leggo PE

Wheeee!


----------



## leggo PE

Yay!


----------



## leggo PE

Hooray!


----------



## leggo PE

Booyah!


----------



## leggo PE

La la la.


----------



## leggo PE

Dum de dum dum.


----------



## leggo PE

Woohoo.


----------



## leggo PE

And I did it!


----------



## leggo PE

If anyone's looking for the rules lifting, check around page 404.


----------



## leggo PE

Now I spam a bit more.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Now, I say good night.


----------



## leggo PE

Gute Nacht! Bis morgen!


----------



## Binkers41

Holy Cow!! Better late than never!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Binkers41 said:


> Spammage


Quoted spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## leggo PE

Birdie!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg said:


>


----------



## leggo PE

Yesss a top with the birdie!


----------



## Binkers41

Internet stopped working spam


----------



## Binkers41

Internet stopped working spam


----------



## leggo PE

Okay, bye for the night for real now. (And hi @Binkers41!)


----------



## Binkers41

Internet stopped working spam


----------



## Binkers41

Hi and bye for now!!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Birdie spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Otter spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Tortoise spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Sea cucumber spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Flamingo spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Naked mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

1000th post!!!!


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Clothed mole rat spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Manatee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spamming on a phone is hard spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Should have brought my computer home spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Almost done spam!


----------



## Binkers41

By the way, the rule lifting is around page 403 if anyone's curious...


----------



## Binkers41

Aaaaannnd....


----------



## SE_FL

Sapper PE said:


> I do hereby invoke my eternal rights as the original spam k threads founder and remove any and all rules from this thread until the 15k is reached.


It just happened. Was trying to figure out how the thread jumped 50 pages or so.


----------



## Binkers41

Last post of the evening!


----------



## Binkers41

SE_FL said:


> It just happened. Was trying to figure out how the thread jumped 50 pages or so.


Hee hee hee yes yes yes! ?


----------



## Bot-Man

Morning spam


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Karissa

That was some spamming damage


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> @vhab49 where are you??


I fell asleep waiting.


----------



## P-E

Looks like there were a few cameos last night.


----------



## WaterAllTheTime

damn spam!?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> I used a glue stick for the first time in awhile


Did it feel good?


----------



## matt267 PE

Hell yeah @Sapper PE!!! It's spammin' time.


----------



## WaterAllTheTime

Got a set of golf clubs for my husband.  I think it was a fair trade.


----------



## matt267 PE

BOOM and I got a TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

Free spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Free spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Free spam


----------



## matt267 PE

No rule is the only rule.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rule is the only rule.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rule is the only rule.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rule is the only rule.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rule is the only rule.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rule is the only rule.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rule is the only rule.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Gonna have to spam hard to reach 15,000 by thursday!


----------



## P-E

RockyTop said:


> Gonna have to spam hard to reach 15,000 by thursday!


Should be able to do that by noon


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## RockyTop PE

did I miss something or are double-posts temporarily allowed?


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be here soon. You're half way there.


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be here soon. You're half way there.


----------



## matt267 PE

Boom


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be here soon. You're half way there.


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be here soon. You're half way there.


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be here soon. You're half way there.


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be here soon. You're half way there.


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be here soon. You're half way there.


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be here soon. You're half way there.


----------



## matt267 PE

results will be here soon. You're half way there.


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

HAnd another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## P-E

And another


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## P-E

top

:bananalama: And another


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I want my results! Post 150!


----------



## matt267 PE

RockyTop said:


> I want my results!


Soon. Only 4 more weeks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Only 4 more weeks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Only 4 more weeks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Only 4 more weeks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Only 4 more weeks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Only 4 more weeks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Only 4 more weeks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Only 4 more weeks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Only 4 more weeks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Only 4 more weeks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Only 4 more weeks.


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP


----------



## RockyTop PE

matt267 PE said:


> Only 4 more weeks.


The trolling is real this morning.


----------



## RockyTop PE

It's raining


----------



## RockyTop PE

It's raining


----------



## RockyTop PE

It's raining


----------



## RockyTop PE

It's raining


----------



## RockyTop PE

It's raining


----------



## RockyTop PE

It's raining


----------



## RockyTop PE

It's raining


----------



## RockyTop PE

It's raining


----------



## RockyTop PE

It's raining


----------



## RockyTop PE

It's raining


----------



## RockyTop PE

It's raining


----------



## RockyTop PE

I should be working, but I'm spamming.


----------



## matt267 PE

RockyTop said:


> The trolling is real this morning.


Feed the troll!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I should be working, but I'm spamming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Feed the troll!


----------



## matt267 PE

Feed the troll!


----------



## matt267 PE

Feed the troll!


----------



## matt267 PE

Feed the troll!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I should be working, but I'm spamming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Feed the troll!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I should be working, but I'm spamming.


----------



## RockyTop PE

I should be working, but I'm spamming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Feed the troll!


----------



## RockyTop PE

I should be working, but I'm spamming.


----------



## matt267 PE

Feed the troll!


----------



## RockyTop PE

matt267 PE said:


> Feed the troll!


What does a troll eat if a troll could eat?


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam, the original fidget spinner.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Give me more coffee!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## matt267 PE

RockyTop said:


> What does a troll eat if a troll could eat?


If a troll could eat, it would eat butthurt.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no rules! just work!


----------



## matt267 PE

RockyTop said:


> What does a troll eat if a troll could eat?


If a troll could eat, it would eat butthurt.


----------



## matt267 PE

RockyTop said:


> What does a troll eat if a troll could eat?


If a troll could eat, it would eat butthurt.


----------



## matt267 PE

RockyTop said:


> What does a troll eat if a troll could eat?


If a troll could eat, it would eat butthurt.


----------



## matt267 PE

RockyTop said:


> What does a troll eat if a troll could eat?


If a troll could eat, it would eat butthurt.


----------



## matt267 PE

RockyTop said:


> What does a troll eat if a troll could eat?


If a troll could eat, it would eat butthurt.


----------



## matt267 PE

RockyTop said:


> What does a troll eat if a troll could eat?


If a troll could eat, it would eat butthurt.


----------



## matt267 PE

RockyTop said:


> What does a troll eat if a troll could eat?


If a troll could eat, it would eat butthurt.


----------



## matt267 PE

RockyTop said:


> What does a troll eat if a troll could eat?


If a troll could eat, it would eat butthurt.


----------



## matt267 PE

RockyTop said:


> What does a troll eat if a troll could eat?


If a troll could eat, it would eat butthurt.


----------



## matt267 PE

RockyTop said:


> What does a troll eat if a troll could eat?


If a troll could eat, it would eat butthurt.


----------



## matt267 PE

RockyTop said:


> What does a troll eat if a troll could eat?


If a troll could eat, it would eat butthurt.


----------



## matt267 PE

RockyTop said:


> What does a troll eat if a troll could eat?


If a troll could eat, it would eat butthurt.


----------



## matt267 PE

RockyTop said:


> What does a troll eat if a troll could eat?


If a troll could eat, it would eat butthurt.


----------



## matt267 PE

RockyTop said:


> What does a troll eat if a troll could eat?


If a troll could eat, it would eat butthurt.


----------



## matt267 PE

RockyTop said:


> What does a troll eat if a troll could eat?


If a troll could eat, it would eat butthurt.


----------



## matt267 PE

RockyTop said:


> What does a troll eat if a troll could eat?


If a troll could eat, it would eat butthurt.


----------



## matt267 PE

RockyTop said:


> What does a troll eat if a troll could eat?


If a troll could eat, it would eat butthurt.


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

RockyTop said:


> What does a troll eat if a troll could eat?


If a troll could eat, it would eat butthurt.


----------



## matt267 PE

RockyTop said:


> What does a troll eat if a troll could eat?


If a troll could eat, it would eat butthurt.


----------



## matt267 PE

RockyTop said:


> What does a troll eat if a troll could eat?


If a troll could eat, it would eat butthurt.


----------



## matt267 PE

RockyTop said:


> What does a troll eat if a troll could eat?


If a troll could eat, it would eat butthurt.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I had a terrible dream last night where I found out I passed the PE.  It was so real I kept checking to make sure I was really awake, which of course I wasn't.  The thing that makes it terrible is that I'm pretty sure I didn't pass.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Is it bad I'm enjoying this?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I had a terrible dream last night where I found out I passed the PE.  It was so real I kept checking to make sure I was really awake, which of course I wasn't.  The thing that makes it terrible is that I'm pretty sure I didn't pass.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

no!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

go!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

go!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

go!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

go!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

go!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

go!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

go!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

go!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

go!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Is it bad I'm enjoying this?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

go!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

go!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

go!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

go!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

go!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

go!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

go!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Is it bad I'm enjoying this?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

go!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Is it bad I'm enjoying this?


----------



## RockyTop PE

Is it bad I'm enjoying this?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

go!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

go!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

up up and away!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

up up and away!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

up up and away!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

up up and away!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

RockyTop said:


> Is it bad I'm enjoying this?


Give into the spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

up up and away!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

up up and away!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

up up and away!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

up up and away!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

up up and away!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

up up and away!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

up up and away!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

up up and away!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

up up and away!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

up up and away!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

up up and away!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

up up and away!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

up up and away!


----------



## RockyTop PE

New level - principal in charge!


----------



## RockyTop PE

New level - principal in charge!


----------



## RockyTop PE

New level - principal in charge!


----------



## RockyTop PE

New level - principal in charge!


----------



## RockyTop PE

New level - principal in charge!


----------



## RockyTop PE

New level - principal in charge!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ok... I gotta go do some work now.


----------



## RockyTop PE

New level - principal in charge!


----------



## RockyTop PE

New level - principal in charge!


----------



## RockyTop PE

New level - principal in charge!


----------



## RockyTop PE

New level - principal in charge!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tick tock


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tick tock


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tick tock


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tick tock


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tick tock


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tick tock


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tick tock


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tick tock


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tick tock


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tick tock


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tick tock


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

boom


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

boom


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

boom


----------



## J_MEC

I can't keep up with all the spam! Might as well just do some work  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## P-E

Keep it rolling


----------



## P-E

Keep it rolling


----------



## P-E

Keep it rolling


----------



## P-E

Keep it rolling


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@P-E I gotta do some work.  It is what they pay me for.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And I sit next to my boss.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

boss is listening.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

cold


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

@Binkers41 made me laugh with that massive stream of posts, well done!

15K is certainly attainable now and will likely force NCEES to release the results this week for sure!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Oh and FYI i believe I got dot #5 at 1000.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wonder when dot #6 shows up.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

My best guess based on the past would be 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

You have like 250 to go


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Now?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hush!


----------



## Binkers41

Morning spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

to reach my estimated 2500 for dot 6


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM.


----------



## Binkers41

And again!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM.


----------



## Binkers41

And again!


----------



## Binkers41

And again!


----------



## Binkers41

And again!


----------



## Binkers41

And again!


----------



## Binkers41

And again!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM.


----------



## Binkers41

And again!


----------



## Binkers41

And again!


----------



## Binkers41

And again!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

And again!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

And again!


----------



## Binkers41

And again!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I'll try to spam later, have a bunch to do.

Have fun!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

And again!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Tomorrow!


----------



## Binkers41

Tomorrow!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Tomorrow!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Tomorrow!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Tomorrow!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Tomorrow!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Tomorrow!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Tomorrow!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Tomorrow!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Tomorrow!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Tomorrow!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Tomorrow!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Rockin' the spam


----------



## Binkers41

Rockin' the spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Rockin' the spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Rockin' the spam


----------



## Binkers41

Rockin' the spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Rockin' the spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Rockin' the spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Rockin' the spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Rockin' the spam


----------



## Binkers41

Rockin' the spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Rockin' the spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spammin' the rock


----------



## Binkers41

Spammin' the rock


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spammin' the rock


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spammin' the rock


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spammin' the rock


----------



## Binkers41

Spammin' the rock


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spammin' the rock


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spammin' the rock


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spammin' the rock


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spammin' the rock


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spammin' the rock


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spammin' the rock


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spammin' the rock


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spammin' the rock


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spammin' the rock


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spamaroni


----------



## Binkers41

Spamaroni


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spamaroni


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spamaroni


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spamaroni


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spamaroni


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spamaroni


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spamaroni


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spamaroni


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spamaroni


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spamaroni


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spamaroni


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spamaroni


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spamaroni


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spamaroni


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spamaroni


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spamaroni


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spamaroni


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spamaroni


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spamaroni


----------



## Binkers41

Spamaroni


----------



## Binkers41

Spamaroni


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## Binkers41

Spamaroni


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

glitch


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## Bot-Man

Jumping in the middle spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## thekzieg

NO RULES!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## thekzieg

Buying tickets for vacation


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## thekzieg

Buying tickets for vacation


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

smooth sailing


----------



## thekzieg

Buying tickets for vacation


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## thekzieg

Buying tickets for vacation


----------



## thekzieg

Buying tickets for vacation


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

vacation to where?


----------



## thekzieg

Buying tickets for vacation


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## thekzieg

Buying tickets for vacation


----------



## Binkers41

vacation to where?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## thekzieg

Buying tickets for vacation


----------



## Binkers41

vacation to where?


----------



## thekzieg

Buying tickets for vacation


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## Binkers41

vacation to where?


----------



## thekzieg

Buying tickets for vacation


----------



## Binkers41

vacation to where?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## thekzieg

Buying tickets for vacation


----------



## Binkers41

vacation to where?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

working better now


----------



## thekzieg

Buying tickets for vacation


----------



## Binkers41

vacation to where?


----------



## Binkers41

vacation to where?


----------



## thekzieg

Buying tickets for vacation


----------



## thekzieg

Buying tickets for vacation


----------



## Binkers41

vacation to where?


----------



## thekzieg

Buying tickets for vacation


----------



## Binkers41

vacation to where?


----------



## thekzieg

Buying tickets for vacation


----------



## Binkers41

vacation to where?


----------



## Binkers41

vacation to where?


----------



## Binkers41

vacation to where?


----------



## thekzieg

Buying tickets for vacation


----------



## Binkers41

vacation to where?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@thekzieg where to for vacation?


----------



## Binkers41

vacation to where?


----------



## Binkers41

vacation to where?


----------



## thekzieg

Binkers41 said:


> vacation to where?


Outer Banks of NC


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Back to work spam.


----------



## thekzieg

Outer Banks of NC


----------



## thekzieg

Outer Banks of NC


----------



## Binkers41

thekzieg said:


> Outer Banks of NC


Fun fun


----------



## thekzieg

vhab49 said:


> @thekzieg where to for vacation?


Outer Banks of NC


----------



## Binkers41

Fun fun


----------



## Binkers41

Fun fun


----------



## thekzieg

Outer Banks of NC


----------



## Binkers41

Fun fun


----------



## Binkers41

Fun fun


----------



## Binkers41

Fun fun


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thekzieg said:


> Outer Banks of NC


nice


----------



## thekzieg

Never seen the Atlantic


----------



## Binkers41

Spam fun!


----------



## thekzieg

Never seen the Atlantic


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

work work work


----------



## thekzieg

Never seen the Atlantic


----------



## Binkers41

Spam fun!


----------



## thekzieg

Never seen the Atlantic


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

work work work


----------



## thekzieg

Never seen the Atlantic


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

work work work


----------



## thekzieg

Never seen the Atlantic


----------



## Binkers41

That should be exciting


----------



## thekzieg

Never seen the Atlantic


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

work work work


----------



## Binkers41

That should be exciting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

work work work


----------



## thekzieg

Never seen the Atlantic


----------



## Binkers41

That should be exciting


----------



## thekzieg

Never seen the Atlantic


----------



## Binkers41

That should be exciting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

work work work


----------



## Binkers41

That should be exciting


----------



## thekzieg

Never seen the Atlantic


----------



## Binkers41

That should be exciting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

work work work


----------



## Binkers41

That should be exciting


----------



## thekzieg

Never seen the Atlantic


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

work work work


----------



## Binkers41

That should be exciting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

work work work


----------



## Binkers41

That should be exciting


----------



## thekzieg

Never seen the Atlantic


----------



## Binkers41

That should be exciting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

work work work


----------



## thekzieg

Never seen the Atlantic


----------



## Binkers41

That should be exciting


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

work work work


----------



## thekzieg

Never seen the Atlantic


----------



## Binkers41

That should be exciting


----------



## thekzieg

Never seen the Atlantic


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

2425


----------



## Binkers41

That should be exciting


----------



## thekzieg

Never seen the Atlantic


----------



## Binkers41

That should be exciting


----------



## Binkers41

That should be exciting


----------



## thekzieg

Never seen the Atlantic


----------



## thekzieg

Never seen the Atlantic


----------



## Binkers41

That should be exciting


----------



## thekzieg

Never seen the Atlantic


----------



## Binkers41

That should be exciting


----------



## thekzieg

Never seen the Atlantic


----------



## Binkers41

That should be exciting


----------



## thekzieg

Never seen the Atlantic


----------



## thekzieg

Never seen the Atlantic


----------



## Binkers41

That should be exciting


----------



## Binkers41

That should be exciting


----------



## thekzieg

Never seen the Atlantic


----------



## thekzieg

Never seen the Atlantic


----------



## Binkers41

More spam fun!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam fun!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam fun!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam fun!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam fun!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam fun!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam fun!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam fun!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam fun!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam fun!


----------



## Binkers41

Top!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thekzieg said:


> Never seen the Atlantic







this is what it looks like.


----------



## Binkers41

Might have to work soon...


----------



## Binkers41

Might have to work soon...


----------



## Binkers41

Might have to work soon...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

really going to go work now.


----------



## Binkers41

vhab49 said:


> this is what it looks like.


So helpful.


----------



## Binkers41

Might have to work soon...


----------



## Binkers41

Might have to work soon...


----------



## Binkers41

Might have to work soon...


----------



## Binkers41

Might have to work soon...


----------



## Binkers41

Ok work time


----------



## Binkers41

Ok work time


----------



## Binkers41

Ok work time


----------



## Binkers41

Ok work time


----------



## Binkers41

Ok work time


----------



## Binkers41

Ok work time


----------



## Binkers41

Ok work time


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

work


----------



## Binkers41

Ok work time


----------



## Binkers41

Ok work time


----------



## Binkers41

Ok work time


----------



## Binkers41

Ok work time


----------



## Binkers41

Ok work time


----------



## Binkers41

Ok work time


----------



## Binkers41

Ok work time


----------



## Binkers41

Ok work time


----------



## Binkers41

Ok work time


----------



## Binkers41




----------



## Master slacker

are there no rules now?


----------



## Binkers41

Master slacker said:


> are there no rules now?


None until 15k


----------



## Master slacker

oh


----------



## Master slacker

no


----------



## Master slacker

rules


----------



## Master slacker

that's


----------



## Master slacker

cool


----------



## Master slacker

isn't


----------



## Master slacker

it?


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

out


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## J_MEC

I have a feeling we will pass 15k before the results come out at this rate.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

My meeting is over and I'm back.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

My meeting is over and I'm back.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

My meeting is over and I'm back.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

My meeting is over and I'm back.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

My meeting is over and I'm back.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

My meeting is over and I'm back.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

My meeting is over and I'm back.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

My meeting is over and I'm back.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

My meeting is over and I'm back.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

My meeting is over and I'm back.


----------



## RockyTop PE

My meeting is over and I'm back.


----------



## RockyTop PE

My meeting is over and I'm back.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

My meeting is over and I'm back.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

My meeting is over and I'm back.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

My meeting is over and I'm back.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

My meeting is over and I'm back.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

My meeting is over and I'm back.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

My meeting is over and I'm back.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

My meeting is over and I'm back.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

My meeting is over and I'm back.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

My meeting is over and I'm back.


----------



## RockyTop PE

My meeting is over and I'm back.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

My meeting is over and I'm back.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

spam to 2500


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

2500


----------



## P-E

Keep it rolling


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## P-E

Keep it rolling


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@EhmayWuntee wth.  look at all of them.


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## P-E

Keep it rolling


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

good gravy.


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## P-E

Keep it rolling


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

good gravy.


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## P-E

Keep it rolling


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

good gravy.


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## P-E

Keep it rolling


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## P-E

Keep it rolling


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## P-E

Keep it rolling


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

dots


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

dots


----------



## Binkers41

Woah


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

dots


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

dots


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

dots


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

dots


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

dots


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

dots


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

dots


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

dots


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

dots


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

milk duds


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

milk duds


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

milk duds


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

milk duds


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

930 back to work.


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## RockyTop PE

spammin for my PE


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## P-E

Keep it rolling


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Time to go for 500 posts!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Post 500 on page 500!  I'm celebrating alone....


----------



## P-E

Only about 100 pages left


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

@vhab49 Did it just jump from 5 to 9 or whatever you have now?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I got the post count right, but the number of dots threw us a curve ball!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

yes @EhmayWuntee.  That was crazy!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

That makes me want to shoot for 2500!!!!

But that would take quite some time and we will likely already be at 15k before I can get into spamming seriously.

Sad day


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

maybe it is also based on activity over a period of time?  I was just looking for #6.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Hacker!
Stealing other peoples dots...


----------



## Karissa

I can't keep up this all of this craziness


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

I forget exactly, but it was like 50, 100, 250, 500, 1000 I guess and now 2500.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I love this shirt/apron.

data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## P-E

Keep it rolling


----------



## Master slacker

in


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

@vhab49 Maybe it maxes out at 9 after 2500 posts.
See Master Slacker has almost 10,000 posts and still only has 9 dots.

Would need to check Matt or someone with over 10k.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

There we go, P-E has over 10k and still 9.

I think the dot pattern has been solved!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

My work here is done, you may now consider my EB goal complete and I will likely not be needed here anymore.


----------



## Master slacker

saving my 10k for something important


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Master slacker said:


> saving my 10k for something important


Like helping us reach 15k so NCEES releases results this week?


----------



## Master slacker

something like that


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## matt267 PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Would need to check Matt or someone with over 10k.


Nothing to see here. Keep it moving.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## matt267 PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Would need to check Matt or someone with over 10k.


Nothing to see here. Keep it moving.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## matt267 PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Would need to check Matt or someone with over 10k.


Nothing to see here. Keep it moving.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## matt267 PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Would need to check Matt or someone with over 10k.


Nothing to see here. Keep it moving.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## matt267 PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Would need to check Matt or someone with over 10k.


Nothing to see here. Keep it moving.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## matt267 PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Would need to check Matt or someone with over 10k.


Nothing to see here. Keep it moving.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## matt267 PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Would need to check Matt or someone with over 10k.


Nothing to see here. Keep it moving.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> Nothing to see here. Keep it moving.


Yep you are no longer needed, the mystery has been solved without you!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

One more, then work.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## Headnarm

Did the rules get lifted?


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## Bot-Man

Jumping in for five


----------



## RockyTop PE

Headnarm said:


> Did the rules get lifted?


Yes


----------



## Bot-Man

Spam


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## leggo PE

SPAAAAMMMMMM


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## Bot-Man

Here some more


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## leggo PE

Water.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## Bot-Man

And even more


----------



## Headnarm

spam


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## leggo PE

Water.


----------



## leggo PE

Water


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Bot-Man

Here is some spam I found


----------



## leggo PE

Now is when the tops come by pure luck.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Now is when the tops come by pure luck.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Bot-Man

I like to share


----------



## leggo PE

Now is when the tops come by pure luck.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## leggo PE

Now is when the tops come by pure luck.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## Bot-Man

My spam tastes better


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

And I got one!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam.  Can't stop.  Won't stop.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

And this is the perfect spam board.


----------



## Bot-Man

Everything is better with a bot


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Headnarm said:


> HAM spam


Yes Binkers went full HAM late last night.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

15k is so in reach it's ridiculous.


----------



## Bot-Man

Spam sandwich


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Bot-Man

Spam spaghetti


----------



## leggo PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Yes Binkers went full HAM late last night.


@Binkers41 you're a spam star!


----------



## Bot-Man

Meatball spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam sandwich


----------



## leggo PE

Metal building submittal.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam taco


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Better call NCEES, the results will need to be released by tomorrow for sure at this rate!


----------



## Bot-Man

Tuna spam


----------



## Headnarm

just plain spam


----------



## leggo PE

Coworker's last day spam.


----------



## Bot-Man

Spam and rice crispies


----------



## Headnarm

gotta get spam


----------



## Bot-Man

Peanut butter and spam


----------



## Headnarm

leggo said:


> Coworker's last day spam.


sad spam


----------



## leggo PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Better call NCEES, the results will need to be released by tomorrow for sure at this rate!


There's no guarantee they will be released right when we reach 15k. We just have to have reached 15k for them to be released in the first place.


----------



## Headnarm

Bot-Man said:


> Peanut butter and spam


mmmmm spam


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Bot-Man

Cinnamon toast spm


----------



## Headnarm

super ham spam


----------



## Headnarm

NJmike PE said:


>


Lulz spam


----------



## Bot-Man

NJmike PE said:


>


Lmao. I'm gonna steal that


----------



## Headnarm

spam harris


----------



## Headnarm

spiderman spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

leggo said:


> There's no guarantee they will be released right when we reach 15k. We just have to have reached 15k for them to be released in the first place.


Well that is not acceptible and NCEES may not know that.
Tell them we did our part (once we do) and that they need to come through on theirs!


----------



## Headnarm

NJMike ftw spam


----------



## Headnarm

spam


----------



## Headnarm

spam


----------



## Headnarm

Hydrology spam


----------



## Bot-Man

Spam casserole


----------



## Headnarm

Hydraulics spam


----------



## Headnarm

Steak spam


----------



## Bot-Man

Reading spam...


----------



## Headnarm

spam juice... delicious


----------



## Bot-Man

Catcher in the spam


----------



## Headnarm

spammy spam


----------



## Headnarm

spam


----------



## Headnarm

spam


----------



## Bot-Man

A bridge too spam


----------



## Bot-Man

Huckleberry Spam


----------



## Bot-Man

The spammit


----------



## Bot-Man

Lord of the spam


----------



## Bot-Man

The Hreat Gatspam


----------



## Headnarm

Tuesday spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Two spams walk into a bar...


----------



## RockyTop PE

Coffee Spam


----------



## Bot-Man

Little spams


----------



## Headnarm

Tuesday's with Spam


----------



## RockyTop PE

Ruby Spamday's


----------



## Bot-Man

Landmark spam


----------



## Headnarm

Knock Knock

Who's spam?


----------



## Bot-Man

Leaning tower of spam


----------



## Headnarm

Earth, Wind, and Spam


----------



## Bot-Man

The great spam of china


----------



## Headnarm

Heyo - luck top spam


----------



## Bot-Man

The grand spam


----------



## Headnarm

gotta get a few more spam


----------



## Bot-Man

The Eiffel spam


----------



## Bot-Man

The empire spam building


----------



## Headnarm

A grand spam!


----------



## Headnarm

Hot spam here!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Country Spam


----------



## Bot-Man

Mount spammore


----------



## Headnarm

Get your spam here!


----------



## Bot-Man

Mount spamerest


----------



## Headnarm

The Missispammi River


----------



## Bot-Man

The great pyramids of spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Sir Spam a lot


----------



## Headnarm

The Lone-Spam state


----------



## Bot-Man

Movie spam...


----------



## Headnarm

EhmayWuntee said:


> Sir Spam a lot


Nice


----------



## Bot-Man

Spam wars


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

London Spam is falling down


----------



## Bot-Man

The spam strikes back


----------



## Bot-Man

Return of the spam


----------



## Headnarm

I'm gonna start a new email service with the domain @spammail.com


----------



## Bot-Man

Rogue spam


----------



## Headnarm

The Spamme Identity


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Beauty and the Spam


----------



## Headnarm

Heyo - Lucky top spam again!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

101 Spamations


----------



## Bot-Man

The chronicles of spam


----------



## Headnarm

Snow White and the 7 Spams


----------



## Headnarm

Game of SPAMS


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Spam before time VII


----------



## Bot-Man

The jungle spam


----------



## Headnarm

Featuring Lord Spammsy


----------



## Headnarm

Finding Spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Mission Spam III


----------



## Headnarm

Spam Age


----------



## Bot-Man

Super hero spam


----------



## Headnarm

Double-O Spam


----------



## Bot-Man

Super spam


----------



## Headnarm

Guardians of the Spam II


----------



## Bot-Man

Bat spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

America's next top Spam


----------



## Bot-Man

Wonder spam


----------



## Bot-Man

Iron spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

America's got Spam


----------



## Bot-Man

The SPAM


----------



## Headnarm

Forged in Spam


----------



## Bot-Man

Spider spam


----------



## Bot-Man

Captain spam


----------



## Headnarm

The Spamerette


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Journey to the center of the Spam


----------



## Headnarm

Just missed top spam


----------



## Headnarm

Dances with Spam


----------



## Headnarm

Gods of Spam


----------



## Headnarm

don't stop spamming!!!!!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

WTB Birdie


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Bot-Man

Cartoon spam...


----------



## Headnarm

Cool Spammings


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Expired Spam?!?


----------



## Headnarm

Jamaica we have a spa-am team


----------



## Bot-Man

Dora the spammer


----------



## Bot-Man

Scooby spam


----------



## Headnarm

just spam


----------



## Bot-Man

The power spams


----------



## Headnarm

Teenage Mutant Ninja Spammers


----------



## Headnarm

Spammers in a half shell


----------



## Headnarm

Spammer power


----------



## Bot-Man

Interrupted by phone call spam


----------



## Headnarm

My kids are ruining me spam


----------



## Headnarm

Where's @Binkers41 spam?


----------



## Headnarm

The spam-lympics... happens twice a year


----------



## Headnarm

all the best spammers from all nations gather together


----------



## Headnarm

to compete at spamming


----------



## Headnarm

whilst they should be working


----------



## Headnarm

but when the rules are lifted


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Spam eating contest!!!

This could be a real thing, no?


----------



## Bot-Man

Phone call ruined my mojo spam


----------



## Headnarm

spam, you must - yoda say


----------



## Headnarm

i'm not signing off til 13k spam


----------



## Headnarm

spam


----------



## leggo PE

Happy. healthy spam board.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Happy. healthy spam board.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Happy. healthy spam board.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy. healthy spam board.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Happy. healthy spam board.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Happy. healthy spam board.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Happy. healthy spam board.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Happy. healthy spam board.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Happy. healthy spam board.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Happy. healthy spam board.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Happy. healthy spam board.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy. healthy spam board.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Happy. healthy spam board.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy. healthy spam board.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Happy. healthy spam board.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Happy. healthy spam board.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Happy. healthy spam board.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Happy. healthy spam board.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Merry Spam-mas everyone!


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin'.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## leggo PE

So I had a weird dream last night.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

I dreamt that I passed the PE and somehow knew my specific score (which is strange, because I don't like in TX).


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

I remember not believing it at first, and logging out of NCEES and back in several times.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## leggo PE

I finally realized it was real (in my dream, anyway), and then got to go tell everyone that I passed!


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

It was such a joyous and happy dream.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## leggo PE

But I think my mind is playing tricks on me.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Terrible, terrible tricks.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

This spam's a rollin'.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## leggo PE

This spam's a rollin'.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

This spam's a rollin'.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## leggo PE

This spam's a rollin'.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

This spam's a rollin'.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

This spam's a rollin'.


----------



## Binkers41

Headnarm said:


> Where's @Binkers41 spam?


I'm back spam!


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

This spam's a rollin'.


----------



## Headnarm

Binkers41 said:


> I'm back spam!


'Bout time spam


----------



## leggo PE

This spam's a rollin'.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

This spam's a rollin'.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

This spam's a rollin'.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Taking a break spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Woohoo 13k!


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

This spam's a rollin'.


----------



## leggo PE

This spam's a rollin'.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

This spam's a rollin'.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

This spam's a rollin'.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

This spam's a rollin'.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

This spam's a rollin'.


----------



## leggo PE

This spam's a rollin'.


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

This spam's a rollin'.


----------



## leggo PE

This spam's a rollin'.


----------



## leggo PE

This spam's a rollin'.


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

This spam's a rollin'.


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

This spam's a rollin'.


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

To....


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Infinity...


----------



## leggo PE

And....


----------



## leggo PE

Beyond!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## leggo PE

Maps!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## leggo PE

Maps!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## leggo PE

Maps!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## leggo PE

Maps!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again!


----------



## leggo PE

Maps!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## leggo PE

Maps!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## leggo PE

Maps!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again!


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

You people seriously have dreams not only about the PE, but about seeing your results?

Thats craziness!!!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

[No message]


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not nuts, painful.


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

[No message]


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Double fail!


----------



## Binkers41

Double fail!


----------



## Binkers41

Double fail!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I somehow switched threads and posted a bunch of wasted spam on the wrong one.  Ooops.


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

vhab49 said:


> I somehow switched threads and posted a bunch of wasted spam on the wrong one.  Ooops.


LMAO!!!! Epic spam fail


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Headnarm said:


> LMAO!!!! Epic spam fail


IKR?  That  is what I get for spamming on the job.


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again!


----------



## leggo PE

CA may not release results until next week... Ugh!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spam again!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM FAIL 101... my new class, starting sometime after 15k, and passing the PE.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Can I get a centered Birdie?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM FAIL 101... my new class, starting sometime after 15k, and passing the PE.


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

View attachment 9526


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM FAIL 101... my new class, starting sometime after 15k, and passing the PE.


----------



## Binkers41

View attachment 9526


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM FAIL 101... my new class, starting sometime after 15k, and passing the PE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM FAIL 101... my new class, starting sometime after 15k, and passing the PE.


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM FAIL 101... my new class, starting sometime after 15k, and passing the PE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM FAIL 101... my new class, starting sometime after 15k, and passing the PE.


----------



## Binkers41

View attachment 9526


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

View attachment 9526


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

View attachment 9526


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41




----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM FAIL 101... my new class, starting sometime after 15k, and passing the PE.


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Don't worry, I'll stop


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM FAIL 101... my new class, starting sometime after 15k, and passing the PE.


----------



## Binkers41

Don't worry, I'll stop


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Don't worry, I'll stop


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Don't worry, I'll stop


----------



## Binkers41

Don't worry, I'll stop


----------



## Binkers41

Don't worry, I'll stop


----------



## Binkers41

Don't worry, I'll stop


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Don't worry, I'll stop


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM FAIL 101... my new class, starting sometime after 15k, and passing the PE.


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

Hee hee spam


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Hee hee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Hee hee spam


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Hee hee spam


----------



## Binkers41

Hee hee spam


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

Hee hee spam


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Hee hee spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Spamageddon


----------



## Binkers41

Hee hee spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## leggo PE

thekzieg said:


>


----------



## Binkers41

Hee hee spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Tiffer1TX

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Yay birdie spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Yay birdie spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

Yay birdie spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Yay birdie spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Tiffer1TX

15k by 12pm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Binkers41

Yay birdie spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

View attachment 9527


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## leggo PE

On the way to 15k!


----------



## Binkers41

/monthly_2017_05/Sushi.jpg.c6783a75701a56320b84b8e800f025a5.jpg


----------



## Binkers41

/monthly_2017_05/Sushi.jpg.c6783a75701a56320b84b8e800f025a5.jpg


----------



## leggo PE

On the way to 15k!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

/monthly_2017_05/Sushi.jpg.c6783a75701a56320b84b8e800f025a5.jpg


----------



## leggo PE

On the way to 15k!


----------



## Binkers41

/monthly_2017_05/Sushi.jpg.c6783a75701a56320b84b8e800f025a5.jpg


----------



## Headnarm

Binkers41 said:


> /monthly_2017_05/Sushi.jpg.c6783a75701a56320b84b8e800f025a5.jpg


Bahahahah


----------



## leggo PE

On the way to 15k!


----------



## Binkers41

/monthly_2017_05/Sushi.jpg.c6783a75701a56320b84b8e800f025a5.jpg


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## leggo PE

On the way to 15k!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## leggo PE

On the way to 15k!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## leggo PE

On the way to 15k!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer!


----------



## leggo PE

On the way to 15k!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## leggo PE

On the way to 15k!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

vhab49 said:


>


So comfy.


----------



## leggo PE

On the way to 15k!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer!


----------



## leggo PE

On the way to 15k!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## leggo PE

On the way to 15k!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer!


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Getting closer!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## leggo PE

On the way to 15k!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## leggo PE

On the way to 15k!


----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## leggo PE

On the way to 15k!


----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## leggo PE

Pink grapefruit soda.


----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## leggo PE

Pink grapefruit soda.


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Binkers41

vhab49 said:


>


Oh my.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Yummy!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## leggo PE

Pink grapefruit soda.


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## leggo PE

Pink grapefruit soda.


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## leggo PE

Pink grapefruit soda.


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## leggo PE

Pink grapefruit soda.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wBDAAMCAgMCAgMDAwMEAwMEBQgFBQQEBQoHBwYIDAoMDAsKCwsNDhIQDQ4RDgsLEBYQERMUFRUVDA8XGBYUGBIUFRT/2wBDAQMEBAUEBQkFBQkUDQsNFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBQUFBT/wAARCAC/APwDASIAAhEBAxEB/8QAHQAAAQQDAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAABgMEBQcBAggACf/EAEkQAAEDAwMCBAMEBwQHBgcAAAECAwQABREGEiEHMRNBUWEIInEUMkKBFSNSkaGxwTNicoIWQ2OS0eHwCRckU1TCJTQ1c4Oisv/EABsBAAICAwEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMEAgUAAQYH/8QANBEAAQQBAgMGBAUFAQEAAAAAAQACAxEEITEFEkETIlFhgbEUcZGhFTJCUtEGIzTB8DXh/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwD5ahPbnPtWdvP3SPYij/ob0ta6udSYFgenKgQPDclTHmgFPBlsZUGgeCtX3RngZzzijDSSulOtNcRdNTNJT9MW6bLRDi3hi7OPSmlFe1PjpWC2Qo4CihKduaUfM1liiaFmk5HA6QNIIAJoX1VIIScnj9wr3ljGM+tXbpjRmjo/xAXbQd7sMyfBevTtshyGLippyGkLUE5AB8T8OckedEV80f0nt/W2Z05l6bvFtaE9NvZvUW8Faw4rbsKmloIwSoDvxQjktaeUNJ05um31RRiPc3nJA73L13+i5v8AD9+ayQFAHP0qwet/Stzo71GuOmlSzcGW0tyI0koCStpxOUhQ8lDsccEjNGnT/oAxq34fNUaqW24dQsKEq2MJcICobStrytg77lBYB8i0fWpOyImxtlJ7rqr1UGYcz5XQgd4XfoqLRgq5/jWyhkcJJ/KntnkwINziyLjANxt6F7n4jcgsqeSOdu8A7fqBXTPUPoToSZ0Zk6s0LBuEO7wYUK6yoMqUp4iK+kk5B9Bzn0Qa3NOyBzWvvvGr6f8AxZBiyZDXOZXd1rr6eK5YbbyDyBWFIIOOR744or6YaSb1lrm22uVuRb9ypNwdCiPBiNJLjyyR2whJ59cVbHxQdOtC9JpFusVgss03GfFTPTdZdxWtLKC4pHhhrGDnbnJPGax07WyiHqdVjMd74XZA/KNPr4Ln5XGMVkJJTkj869gJSSDkgcmrb6NdHIGstNX/AFrq6dJtGhNPoBkOQwn7ROfOMMMlXygkqSCTnG4YB5xOSRsTed+yDHE+Z3IwWVUq0HjgjHqKUIAFWnbNT9K7rem7deNBP2C0SF+EbpAvT70yMD2cWlzLbmOCQEp4ziorrP0jndHtZu2eS8iZDeaTIgzm0FIlMHICseRBBBGfpkGhiUFwYRROuvVEMDuQyNIIBo10Vf5pQIxznn0861IwnIHNdH6K0R0wvPQO/wCv5mk7ouVYXEwnojd6UkSnSWh4m7b8g/W5KcHt51k0wgAJBNkDTzWQQOncWtrQE6+S50C/Lv8A0rcev50pLUhcp9bbfgNLWVIZ7+GnyTnzwPOn+k9PS9ZantlggJJlXGQiOFYyEAn5ln2SkFR9ADRbFWULlLjyhRYPoPzr27BwTk+1Wz8SvSi39LNexWbCpwabucJqXBW8d5IxtcTv/F8w3D2WKk/hx0r026j3Bywapss9u5tR5E5V2auZaZW02MlKkYARtTyDk5xzS5yGdj24BI8t02MWTt/hzQd57fVUtykZ5Ar2RwTwPU0e9V+mb/RrqKLReI7l1s5WJMV1Cy0mfFKu28ZKTgbTjOCPcVZJ0v0muNq6amDpO7sydYzFMrcl3pQbgpbeDLis4wvnJGduB3rHZDQ1rwCQ7avkT/pYMV5e5hIBbvfzA/2uexjOfXsMVkJweTj2PGK6M0TorpH1C65N6Hs2mbmqz7n20Xp68OF14tAkqS2BhKSRxyTjB9qjtI6e6T6h1tqbSs/Tk6yz4TU8W+WLytbch1lLhSlaVAbSQgEc4OCPOofFCyOU3QNadfVFGC/Q8zaJIuzVj0VEEDbgHFJghJwTn2roHQOh+nWr+iOqNYuaVnt3XTrbaHYxvLngylFKMrzjKM5J28/WoHQSekmrJF1gXXTkvTks2+Q9Ami+LeY+0obUpDSwpIxuxwcnJwPPNS+IHe7pPLodv5Ufg3d23Acwsb/wqgT8yynt8pOcV5KVFsEEZznKhkVdfwu6A0T1Z1HK0zqOxzl3FuO7P/SES4LQC2lSE+EpsDH4vvA+vFL9K9M9MerGrxpQ6cvGmbk+h37JcIt4MpG5AKiHG1oH4Rngj0qL8ljC8EHugE7bH18ljMNzwwtI7xob7/TzVHBxeMLOOCeeM5PetHEFzYsDAJxj28zR2izae6edSLvp/W9rl3+LCeVBU5b5io5aUCP1yePmGPwHH1qx/iI+Hy3aAtsfUOjFPzNPNgRZ6HXi6qJI3cFRPO05AIPZX+IVt07Gvaw/q2PQrTcaRzHvb+ncdVQSUlS88qGMk+3rW4QvnavKfLirg6aW/pleNCajuOoNL3JV209BTLWYt5U2m4BbwbCdu3DQCiO2cg1VNwmRnZ8h2JCXHiuOKW0yHfE8NJPCdxGVY7Z86m2Xnc5oB0Q3QljWvJHeUh0h1pqDppq46osUFUxNsZJmpU0VNKjLUEKDih90EkAK8lYroSI/0U+Je8IQxHn6A15LXlpbOAmQ73yCPkWrPOSEKOODmqX6A6/0xoafqj/S6PNn2a72VdschQkArdK3UHuSAnaElQPqBUlpqH0w0HrO3alRrW63uFbZDc6LZWbStiY8tCgttDjqleGgZA3KSTwDgc0tPHzvLgHNcBoR18j6+KexpOyja0lrmk6g1p5j08FnRGk7nov4sLLY71KM25RL6jx5W8r+0KzuDmTydwIPPPNWD1Ju3TTQ3xD3/U2on9RX2+QriJCbNGiMsRlPpCSNzylklI4IwnJI/eBaR6n6f1D17k9Sdaz5dp8O4i4NwLbCMgu99re4rTtSkBIzyTUN8Qd70nrbqDc9T6Yu8ub+mJK3nYc23/ZjG4GMK3KC84PpUTG+XIaJLA5KNeJOotS7VkWO7ko9+xeulaGlE681lfev3VAz1xUi63eQ1ChwWVEobGQhpsE84GRyfMk10/ox1WkOvMMxr3plzREW2N6VRCbvjCpC2W0nC1Ng5K1v71EY/wBYRVC/D5etBaMu7mptT3i6M3eKh9qDEgW4OpZWtsoTIKysZUncSE44KQSaADa7C3rREVi/yzZkvgovQgFL6Rjdv8DfnIVxjd75o0kDZbhbo1ra2Na+HyQ4pzDU7tXOde4+/wA/9KT619Pl9NOpV+0+AoMMPKcjEjhUdY3tEf5Tj8q6R6V6tiWbqboPTdz+ay6q0DDtslokBK17XSjOfUb0j/FQh101r0r60SrHPTqa+Wy8QoaIUuY/Yg4iUgc79odBSrJVgZxz34ob6tam6f3SFpi66M1BeUag03b4tujtzLYG0PhheUvFYWdiuSSMEHiljzZMUccgIcQQdDoa0P11R28uLNJLE4EAgjUai9R9NEledHO9C9Ha8anKKbxdbivTVvX2WYbZS7KdHssKYRn3UPWi747EB7qbplCTgDTzA5OBkvOYz7c80I9X+qlm6/dSoc68T5em9NxLa2w14cP7U6HBhTuGwpIBW4VfMT2Smpf4oOoWgOrcyBfbDdbp+kLfEbt4t0q2+Gh5AWpXiBzedpG77uOfI1JrH9tFJIDzUb00BIFeyi98XYTRxnugitdTRJPumR+ES9IDijr3QPhJzuIvad2B3wCO/tRfNSB8AUJuJwo3ofawk5yoSHRk/wD6fwrl9SUBYVhJ3Hd8yBmrY6Q9XoOk9O3zRerIsm56IvmPHRCKRIiO8frmgrgngHaTgkD3ouRDMWtdfMWuBqq0G/VBxciFrnAN5eZpbd3qevkqkdbxGWFDkJ4rsL4idKuaw0/0Os32+DAvk23utrk3J7wmW0BhpWXF/hGQQPc1TNn0p0n09dm7hedczNR2ZlfjfoW2WV1iXJA5S24tz9W2CcAlJVxnFQvWXq3cOs2tX7zJjptsFlCY8C2tq3IisDsgEjkk5JJ7k+1Y8GeVjmWA2zZBG4qtd/H0UYi3GglZJRL60BB2Nk2L+XiiDVnw4XPR2mrre5Gr9GT48FoLMS23hMiQ7lQSAhIAyef4UY9OSB8EvVAAn/6wyOe+d8X+lc55S2VDYPu9xgf0rorRet+mVl6Aag6ezdT3szr9JRMdmNWXLUZxJaVs2+LlY/VAZ4zmo5LX9m0E8x5mnQdAR4KeK+MyuLRyjlcNT1IIG/mueNi1uhCUKUtxRCdqSrJ9ABzVwdCNMvq09rLUzMu3xJqIirHan7nMRDbTJkja8tK191IY38Dn9YKlujl06U9LtSLv8/VV2vVyajvtW9tqweE1HdcQUeMrc6dxAJwPI1EdQrx03ldJ7BpzTupb07Jsa5UpbU6zhtu4yXijc4VJcJbwlASM7sBI5yTRJJHPPZNBo1rRrz/j1UYYWxDtnOFi9LF9K8fEn0Voa30hK1l8KcAyptuumoNCLz4trntS0KiK+QglPY7Ag4P/AJdUt0DO3VGoMBJQdKXjKVeY+yL4/lRR8MvU3RfTNN9e1Ld5rka8RTCkWaNbA8kp7BwulY52qWMAfi79q26bXPo9091Fd7g/q3UN0iS4Eq2MRm7GGVobeR4ZUtXjYJCCRwO+D7UuA+ESxUSLsUD13H1v6ptxjndFMHAHY2R00B9QizpfeIfxJ9NR001BLTG1hZmS/YLo8rHiISkfq1KPPygYV6pweSmq26n2ubp/pZ0ut89hcWbFN5YfYcPzIcE0BQJ/dzQJOnwtG6yam6Qvs6Y1DdQ/Dub0YRnQodstbldu3fBGasn4jOttr6y27QUyI05Fu0KC+3dI6m9raHlLBy2r8QIGfbOPKidi+OdojH9skn5Gj9jf1S5nbLA/tD/cAA+YsfcV9E8+Dbn4iNO4+8lmVk5/2RqteoC1DqNqgk8fpSVxnH+uXR78N+rtGdM9XxNX6jvM9E6Ml5pFsg2wupUFo27lOlwep4CfLvQb1XkaVl6qm3bTN3m3ZNxkvS3Gp1v+yGOpaysJBC1bhyeeOwqQa45TiQaLQLrrZUXEDDY2xfMTv0odFdXQFVtHw0dWn7oxNk20SWvtDFucS0+tG1AwlakqCcE5JweARQdri76QndBNPR9Kx5EBbWo5CprFzlNvS3FmOnY4doTlGMBOEgZBHJqf6b656a6U6Par0bctT3hUzUqULekx7LlEVe1J2gF35wCMFWRnyFDfS5jpHo3XFovV41ddr1Dt0luWLezp7w/FWhW5O9RdPyggEjz7Us1vLJJIQ7exode6B7ptxBijiaR+WiSRp3rRZ8EIWjrRcAtQQ4LHJBChgpPjN9x60RdJdP6Z0ppPUXUvpyJes9U2susi339tDRtyFA7n/DaJ8RWASBuwU7uAQRQr0M6raL0F1J1Hrq+3q6JkXFyW0zboVsCz4TryXAtTm4AHj7oHHrQhoTqPA6MdWWbvpi7y79YHCEykyov2VTzKlHc2W9yhuTwQrPceWTQ5YpJZJC0EaN06GrsX60iQyxwxRNcQaLvmLqjv5Ku9R6gm6nucy6z3jJlznFSHn18qWtSsqJP510091aiaE+ILqBp3UwalaI1FO+z3BiRyhlamUYdx6dkqPpg901X+ubb0a1LrKRd7Zqa+WO0yJHjPW1Fi8UtqPKgyouDCSc4BztzxkUy68XrRGtNWzNT6WvF0efuDyftNtn2/wUtYb2laHQo7h8oG0jPPemjyTlrC0gEHodDpX0pKNL8fme1wJBHUajW9PO9UVax6RyOkEfqzAyZVpkWGM/apgyoLZNxY4KhwVJzg+vB7GqJaWjw0g+QxVw27rwmf8Peo+n19ckP3ANx0WiWlAUFMh9C1tOKPKdoT8p8xwewqmPCB5DhwrkUXFErQ7tRrf1FDX1Qc0wks7LatvCyTXp7KEGNpzwa1BO7OST71g16rC1TrLpKgMEisobCW8kk49TWK2T932rSkdVgJCh8pO7z5pRIIycnP1rUYHYgU6ahPyVpDTS1k+SR3rC7xWwCdkgpQz8yj++tUpOSQSR9aIomi50sr3p+zLGNqXE53VINdMpzvKXms9/v7RQDPE3Rzk23EyHC2sKDygAHuKw20VK4JI9zRsrpvOIwXWPo3uV/HFZZ6XznTgOlH+WofFRfuRRw/JOvIUGpZCs57is7Ar5D2NHiej08cmZtz6tkU4a6J3KQoFmWHE/tbMCoHMg/ei/huUf0eyrxR28E8fxpXalLW9XbOBVpsdC39qRIceJ8ylSEj+IqQ/wC4FtbeEzXgk8kEpP8AShHiGONOZGbwbLIvk9lSywFLyO1JYwScn99XWn4ePEJS3c1NjyLyQR/CnKfhxYUkB68Obh+y3tH5etR/EsVv6lMcEzT+j7hUMsqUc7j++kjxkZP76vl34b2GlfLd3lJ/ZU2kE0zV8OSA8VLu5QyeyQkFeffyrBxXFB1esPA87rH9wqPWeMHj6cVpnIxk1c1x+HSZFKCxdmHUK5+dspIH1pu18P1wU8AHkvJ/2ah/Wi/imHV8/uojgeedo/ZVGHNowO/vWxWApJyTirjd+HmSUDapxCx3wtKv4UgjoRcIslpxPiPNpOVJW3jPFRHFcN2z1s8Dz27x+yqcuk9iR9DWocAB5P76shzold21Elzw0/3o5NDtz6c363qIVBU6jnCmxnP5U1Hm40mjXhLS8NzIhbojX19kMlanD9449M0qh9SBtzjHn516Ra5sFe1+M80RzhaCKbbiDyCPrTVBwsFVtVo4J6Fg91KA+tKBQTyknFM0OZ4pVK8/LUTostSDThcBKlKOPenLJRs4Vu3fhUcbfc/SmEdXoe1O2gCvepOQTlQ9aEVvc2txhXBzjNZCeAB2HAryAlxH6wqPflJ5r2xC+V78/wBw4GK1a3ag9xxXgSa1NZSOe1GQFtzWdxCSDyPWsflXtuU4rSkiXTeno85hT0r5/mwlCe+PWj+1RI7O1AaQhJwO3NDenEeFCjjHJRmiGMorcTg9jVNkuc4kWutwYo2tBrVE7EJhKPlP8KmIcNDyUhZwB2x51ARVqSQDRZpxtUpah4QWhIyVK7JHqaoZCR1XUxAEKRjNfZ0bUpCAfwgcGlkvICsbEg/StnCM4A+h8j9KSbbR4xU4VBPqjg0nurENFJX7I2o7hjJ57Uo22EfhFeaZUScH5fLNZwQ4Aa0QFOk7yUtghZV/d8hTZudlW3jvTtxrw4inTjATmoSNlQ8QdlHIqAAUgAFMeMtK9yBlXpSzodW2koKUqxzmo11QMbKsk58qdQS6tvJBCEjPPnQXgIw2TZcqSw6EuZUPU1o5LXJQtCVJSsK4z6VreJ6H2ctZCgeT7VGRZG3k8qxyaE4aI8YT5cxxCSAAeME09ts0SPvY3k5wKGJVwdbUN7ZaSVYyPOnzMoRE5by44OxXxSjmeCbaLRmiQpttO5xlBKglLa/vHIzn6DzpZ6/tKw2hLZzweKDFXkzBtWfmxgj2p1GfbTJKlDKc8D2pZ1hFDWlEyJoUNqkp2fs44pZCIys/Ihe7uCmoNbpkvAMqCRkcHz9ql4tpc+8p5Y3fhwOKCXlSMbSm100tabqwtpyMz4ahgo2Ag1RPWHoc1bIDl7sDavs7OTKiDJ8MdytOfwjzq/XFKRNEcAg5x24pDUdgRfbBcbe6FFL7KknaTnOOPrz5Vb8P4hJjStLXadQqPiXDIsuFzXN16FcKr/Vqx+dKNLyoGnF9tT1lukmFJSUPsLKFAjHbsfzGD+dMmzgivWSQ4WNl4kWlji124Uixwc+dP2HjvBx2qKbcxj+lPmjgZoBU06bbKEqSOQoEZ+tLpYSEpGTwKSiuDC93JJ+X6V4yQCRzQ1igD+VZTXin/rNeAxR0FbVsFfIU+ZrX/rvWCMc1taVg2I7bVHPnjGan4iSFJNDWm1GRb2gOQng0WRVIIGDyKosg04rs8PVjVNw0qdSBjn1ott6yI6EJPh4GFY8/rUBb1MJLRB74B/rU44sBzYw0sYONx7GqSU2uniGimojwLyEqxj+VOXmkrfIGAn1pjCiOqdQgp+ZXalnS8nxEAdlfLSisG7J05wkYOMD99NkuhH6xecD0GaU5DeVjnHFYaQXYqlgdjQyQEcNJSzrQkR94dISR901HQD4iHEcAg4GakvAzHBx5VDxHG1LXg5wqocy2G6p0takluNtBcVkk+Q/OlWVOJCkFR544NNn3Ujkd6XjOoBST3NDc5Fa1MrhDVCjHkqKj5+VM2jtYSrGSam79uXHGB8/n9K1s9mVMYQFNlRUOMHsfWgSSUNUxGzqVEyISglKlAq8wDW0ZtL3Lie4I29qM4+nnr6VtRojiVMuFpK1nCV4SCDn35/dQs/EeiTVNuJ2uIJSpJ4IqvEwc4i066IsGqFJKXIcpYB+XOBhWTUrCkqAGTk/WoS4rKbg6VftVIRHBgFX3vKrB7QWgqF0iuOrZGbeByoKB20TWl77Q6XlLISccfSg22v5wFUW2eMsJCUj5SciqmRuqODbaRUq2xpqWZDTeXGu6kpI3cefrTd1j50ISOXDuCx+E09gocYwlJUlQ5xnhXtSob2kDHzCghpChQC5L+KqxNQNU2eUhCW3JUNQc2p7lCyASfM4I/hVG5xXR/wAYScydMrx8ux9P/wDBrnAkGvXeDvL8CIu8D9iV4lx5gj4lKB4j2CcRl4UfOpFngZ71FMlIPNP2FKVxVm7dUg2UkyrOOwzxXikZPrWI+EpOcYA7+Y+nvTyI1GUyC6VbyaEiIZNYrxJ9K9nHlRUvazXlJy2Tmsbvak1rO72rdFYUZ6bkFhhhAzhZI49+1WFaLaXsfMOTQDp0ZiMnHlVgWiQUltI5Brn8x1HRdtw5ncFohtMFaJLSgErCFEKSoZB96Oreyhtai48nP7IBqBsjqWCpSAFEjCgrzHtRFCeeWgBeVADzFc+9+66qFmikGWUqdS4kAFNMpKUplK9KkoZ8R5KEjKT3NNpsMruCmgCcHypQupWMbLK2gWxczcAM+lI3K3rtL3hOKSjz8MrGT+VWDa7UmBa3HnwULaQFrTjkJ9aqnUDcu8XJ24GMlp4k7Fgngdh/Sqjt+d9XQV9iYLsi+VO1uKVGUpOQASnFC0N8occHqqjC3KSuyqLxKZaQQUKxyfUe1CLLQU4tY5G44puN4rRJy47onlhCelRWmnMd5JKRt5TTVDxQMYpzFdAcT7miF2iC2MkqUuLJeaQr9pOamraoWuyOuPuoiRkNF2TLc7R2R95Z/Lj3zgckViHb/tga8RQabSoErVwB9aqL4lNapZs7FgYUUSJ60y5KOxbjJ/sUHHms5WR7JocEDs6ZsDep18h1KlPkM4fjPypBfLsPEnYf90CE9S/FFrJOpUS7HcWLZEiNLiRmIkb9UtokELWlzO9RwDlWdvlirU6e/EZZOqjTVs1o1HtGrVgNMXppCURZnf5HkjHhuHgBY+UnvjvXIpQDuPkKyEEbd2Nh869Am4NhTxCIMDaFAjcfz6ryOHj2dFkGZzy6zZB2P8ei621npKVa7s+0YrqUtqJUpY5Tgc5qEaPhD5gSfI036VdVJXUCwQtJzpyv9LoaC1a5kh0Bq4x0p4iLWoja8BkNqOQoYQcfKalFKb+yNLJbQo5SpoH9YhQOClae6VZB4NcVPjTYpMUo1H3816xhZ0WfCJotvDqD4FS9jCXmSvH3TjFG1kcypI9MUGaeISQf4Ua2NG50keXNUsm6sAe6jBKR4e48Ecpx3J/4UmQVZ8ifM1ma94bDRbVhwDdgetJOyVuQwV/2h7e5oVrN1zn8YLYELSy+5KpBz9SnA/hXM1dQ/GAgIsumQOf17/P+VH9a5er1PghvAYfn7leM/wBSCuJSensFu0cKqSiqHpUa0cEmpCKv5N2O/arh4XPMKkD86EkjCkn5cf196WSsYGck0g2fESARTlJCQBQlNDp+tarOB3rQqrCydtGpL0slZ9a1UcnOa1r1TpZaPdPcQWefKjOzPEgqz2NANkWRCaAOOKM7TMCE7cfe4rmcttkrvcD8o+QR9Z5ilBPNGlvdWtoZVxiq7tb3hJSTwPU0awZeGW8c5HrXOvXUwigiW1BYfTtPGakZL8ezOO3CaAppI4QVYLh9BTWxAbkknzpjqKMyu6tyZDy5LiSFJaJw2gjtgUg4WOVWUJaHa7K0tQ9SbJ046KSdaT1quDDu6Nbba4gqEmWsfKFqSf1aEbVFWTk7eO9coTPjD1A4whEfSuloawAVSPsbjzizjn77hAyfbirekTG7rbJFsnMIlW2StLjsN0ZaWpOdqinsSMnB8qr7VfQrS2o9zlsdVpybjlLSfEYUfUoPbz7H8qb4ezhzL+MjtxO51AHTRVfEfxW+bAlLWeANH6oVgfFhqFpwiXYtPXKKpOFNKhFpRWf9ZvQoK3c4749qItF6zj6yivOJSlqY2cusDgjJ+8kfs+9ATnw4akTPW1Hm25+OD8klb5bCh3ztIyO1Run+nPUC06khN2yxT5N0ddS2w1EQHfFJ/Cdp7EetX8uHwydhGMWtd0o19lQY3EOLY0odmBzm9bBP0Kup07SRntUraIqH3BlOVeX1plOtUuBdHIc1lcWWyfDeYWCFNLHdJHkQeKIrMhi3radeeQjkBIV+JXkP+veuOea0Xo3KQeUbqYu1xgWGzPyLmrw7dbWhNuS0nO1HZtn/ABOLwkfmfKuWmNE6i6sX6Vf5iWYbFyfW/wDaHs4wVH5W0dyAMAZwMAVfOt7WvU5H6Racbskd0yEQlqz9uk9jIdA7ISPlbbPZPJ5Ua1t7JcjNEKKMDgVY42SMBhdELe6tegHh8zuenToqnOwPxJzWTGo2dBu53U+Q6Dr16oAs3QiwWoNuzn3708k/2TifBaH+VJyfzNWHb7ZbY6mGGLZBDDZ3JZVFbKQfbj2rZ3cSEhJPqa1S9HtilPzH/s7aRwSkncc9gPOlZsvIySO0eT/3gEfH4di47THDGLPr72UHXrTdhTqBDjtjhIWFZJabCQc+ZA4z7081chbl+/TC1un7cAHMkkqWEgblnzWcZJPJPNbXuRGnzUSYrxdSFhG1aNqjxntT2O09JQGSfFT97aoZx70UzPAAcSdOpRBBHCSGNDSd6FfVObG0pBI/ZAz+dHViJbVnPehO3RSyrdnOe4ons4KXM5znyqnk3TLTYpFagHlpIpVEcO7wvkpGUexpIdtwGPalYzwK1euO2aB1RQKC54+MFtQs1gPdCJbyfzKEmuXa6w+MFvfpWxPdsz3ePT9WK5Pr1LgX+C35n3K8Z/qX/wBF58h7BZScU8YWflTuAA7ZplTqMQsYI/fV67Zc00qRZf2qxuCh6inBkI8801jABe0JHtTvYk8+XlQERQBB9DWqwdo70oc1qvOymEFJV6vV6pKKLrO6lMJrJ8qmrbLV4yT5A0OW3/5Jv6VMwcqPy8VRTtBu13mEO435BWbZ1N3KO22twIIyQfejWyshUL5jkoACSPM1WmmnFJ2DPPrViWZ8tx9qjn5iquUnHKTS6+EWAjO0KKnEp5xmmV+BbmKznaTgedb2aRk5Gcg1vqiVIhyLW7GaDviFaXkqBO8ccD3/AONI8w6qxhiL3UE0T8iOcjim78pTbSFoPOTn2FTsq3raYBcjrZHfDiClSefPNRU6ApplQI7ULnDgmA0h3KQmiZjhQVpPzEc4NRkCU82+XWHVpUlWcpOMVJR4q1IVg44qHgIUFugHHzUvQpM+IUpJW9cbo7cpLzj0l3+0WtRUVn1JNPotw8QtsvMhxtBJBwOD5HmmrDZIwTUhHtynSNgx6mtXtSn3nHmdqVvcH1SIa95JGKioiiEhKe1ETlrW7HUgeY9K0Gn1xGUE4KvPg8GhulDdLRI49Nkk8wY2n5k1JKFslBDh5CeRn+FUhqXqy+9KdhwGWHWd+9MiSCpYV2JTzwDir+RCculgusBpO5bjCilPqodq5Fasy0awZtjyvCWuWI5GM4O/BFXnBoop+d0gshVPFMyfBhY3H05nanr0oWruXFdbh29+QhKZS2w4vYMDKualtP3Qwr5HWoJLShsXkeVOdUQSxLbjcgtpCcE54HGKyxbEhba9oBFJEh1phxLtXalFd3jRmLmtMbCm1AKG3sM1I2phCTkkg+VQkFtKUjiiKCwp19kp+VIUEqB881XvHVbYVOx2i4nKuDW5bCDwlIPqO9LMsh+JsxyoZzWzMcMtLZ4USc7j5ewpR2hTAdoufvjBUE6QtSCTuM/CR7Bsk/zFcmV1d8YCT/otYd33hOdJP1b/AOVco16lwD/Bb8z7rxv+p/8A0nfIey9TuMUpGc800pdkV0DtlyzVJR1JK8k805+0JH4qaRtpbUkj5icg+1OA40Bgo5pcolqIKf8ArFauD5f+VbmtXPuUYboSQPFe8q8e9eoi0ii0t74Tf0qZhIIVyPOouwpzDb+lTDGNwx61QznvEL0DBH9tp8gjWwIabiKVtHiKP3s9qsCztB5hHOMDNVvYjuUltS9ifUDNWTYceACk7kj5c4rlMo05dZBsiW0KSlaR5ZophNN3ALYKQXGwHWF+aXEnII/lQ1aWmy6njjNSiJ5tVzSpJ2jumqd7b3VpC6nArofTVjh9VtHNxJ/yS2gAw+yEh1rn5gkHvz3SeO1Uj1Ysdt6ddU5+g5tzDtzEZidHcWkNIkNOo3AIz+Mdin24qw+n9+/+Ity4eUOI+dxodl4HI9vX3qj/APtKH2dSa36fanifq4czT4jOSEbgBIaeWVJyfQLTgd6BwnHMuUcd5oEGvnv6pDiuXJhAZEQtvUf9snTVncjtqU4hSTgggjtQ4i34cWUDdz5VVeg+vV0srLcC7tLvbDZSEyHpBDqE9sEkHcBXfOofg81TYLKLrGmWW+NLZTIRGiyFIkrSUhWA2U8qOewNWeXgZWK3mc22+IR8Xi2HkV3wCeh0P8LmqFa3XiCUqB9KsXTOk3bkWmktqJ4HAqM15eLV0Z1CbJquDLh6gTHakKtjSRuQhxIUjetXAJBHAyRVqfCpruPrjqXZYS7dFhQnZCUlrBeUQATyTwDx5AVVOx8hxa3lI5qq9N01kZ0MbXGNwNAnTVSmo+hV50loh7U0uzTXregYAaISpRI+U+qU/wB7FVnD19C19Z5tsesDVku1rDZKobqjHeYI2g7VZIWFDnkjkdq+r2pdPxdQaZulrkNpcjSYymtnYY28Y9Oa+ODV4t+neq8pFxmpttulpciPSFp+RrJBQpZ/CncACfLOateIcH+CIFl1ix8x00XNcK41LxFxdIeXlI22o+P0UnbguHObVswkrB3EcHBqpbj0RuX/AHx/ptDTabIi4tyPESokblBSw2OMFQ2HI8siiDqr1FjLlWvTPT+6/pnUdzd2rftp+VIWraiOhSgMLBG4rTwlJ5PerBsmm16O0xadIfpIzv0U489IktPFxEuW7tLzgJ/CMBCfYE91UDG7fDg7U90yacp3rqfLyXQTyQZcvY/mDaJIOli6Hnvqg3WTCTdy8M/rDhII7ikiz8rbq/kSDtHoTTzWSFouDWfwAYrRpBXHbSsZVjJHlmtgeCm92ydwUYIWn5vaiy3f2SSQE57H3oftUYYGBRVbXhHbDZAwORkZpSUeCmwp9GV4UdaUnOD+6kFOuNPL3JOcdjTph1MZ0q2LWlZ5G0EAnz9aRlqaUoqQpTfJ+8MmkSReqaYubvjD1GmXE05aGW8tFTswvEc5+5t/gT+6uYK6o+MKAhGndNLSlOWpL6NwGDgpSf6VyvXqvAi04DC3z914z/UjXDiUnN5V8qC9S7NIYpdoHNXxXNtUgwgrAABz7U6S2AOR/CmbSdyRkkfTinqUnaP60sd0SlE/cOFDH14ry0hac8CuiLZ8L0Bx0GddpbvPZpKUDH55o0tPwvaPQpJdaky/7rj5I/cMVXP4pjM6k+itmcIyn7gD1XHim1HOE5HrSeOa73tnw86KhkEWKIs/7UKV/M0V27pVpuCgJjWSAydwOURk5/lSb+PQt2YSnG8BlO7gFwrptgGG3n0xyOamozaUbvlBPr6Ud9ULUiJr3UoLCGPCnuISEJCRtwCOB9aCY7ZSV4HnxQHT9t39r1XQ40fZARnopmxgJeRx3OKsWyrQhRQpKsJ7bTiq7s4Uh1KyPmHlVi2JAkN+4Gaoss95dRD+VF8Ah55Gz5BSV/f2XQBONqhkjPIx6VmzIUX07uADSd/dxc2kA/KQQM/WkWVSYbujPTl7ct6mHWVqbUnByg4NF98tOl+sOlHtK6jQ41Cfc8dp9lexyM+AQl5BwRkbiCkjCgecHBFbwgltkYPOKlrbLcaUNp5796XLXRvEsZojZHcxk7DHJsdFKWr/ALN7QEWIzLv3W1UZLg+dqPY8LHp+JWPLntXQd20FpW7abgpi9YdT3C72q2Nw4LrFs8Bh0tp2t7gG8ZPYqJz554qptK9RZ8dCkNSQgMpzuUMkD0/5VMN9eZSvERKbL57BTbmwf7o4ph3GuLQtIY4EHpS55vAouckPP1H8I81X8HnTzrNPa1Ff7prmfcWYjTDynZjCDlKeAVFHOO2fapPpP8OfTzpFru0XWzN6tdkxHkuJEqc242Tg4BAAyPagGF10Z+1JeVb0Ojbt8N19QB/dRBD6829n5nIzqF8KAZUCn2AJOao5+LcUfM3IkbzURoD4VtoB90ccJ5AY2uNEf91XVKuvbMqZMiRLHdJT7J2LYYDQca4xlQURjv71wj1N+HfSsiW9Kl6F1DbEyHlhN3v+p20MJWSSCWWQpah7duw96JdXddLhcZ67nDdVb3UxgwkodOQjcVY44ySaqi86xuWqJxkzpr0pw9nHHCo/8qupuJz5TW0CDd6nVDw+CNxrN0DV7616plY9Nac6ZQHYumYSFXF59Tj1+lspMxaSkBTTasZba7/KDznnvTmE6ZEkLVyo9yajpClvqSBzjin9tbLTiSeDQu9I7nebKvKZDH2cegQ5rZndOa4xwOfzpPwRsSoDsKkNWNGW8jPCk+npTBDqhhA7dqa6Je9lK2sJW2kY2mp2IyFZz2FQMJvYgKHep+Gta9oSM+tISJlmyk480pQUbSEjsfQe9bTW0tIaWUhRcVgClFxy7HSlIwlSvnUO+KbznC8FA8FsbGz57qrZNAmm2VXfV3p7G6lwodvkvPRm2Fl7c3tBPGB3HnVWD4TrQ59y8TEn+9sP9K6BlLXKkBShg9jilm45B4q/wM/IghEcb6C5ziGBjZExklbZXPB+ECGsfLfJQ9P1KT/Wk1fBy6P7LUOB/tIvP8DXSKY58xTxlHIBFXLeKZPV/sqN/CcQbM+5XLDnwjXdh0li/wANf911hYP86bK+FHU247Z8BQ9d7g/9tdbrQkJpQOoAAIz+VMjic/j9kq7hON+37qvLbckurGc96KYD6dwwa5xg9XGwsBxvbz3FFFr6tMbgcq/dS8vDpOhU4+IRFdCwyHKlmY58MlOM9v31Rlv6zFvhDqcDyUkCiOB10Q0B4gZcIPmcVVycOyOgVg3NhIolVf8AEzakWzqC6pCcfaY7T6seZKcE/wAKq+Lb1ZBwOauLqgbX1NvjN0kXMwHUR0MBDbaXE4Tnk5IOeaHGNC2lONmokn/HFx/7qs42Pjia0jVQZJGZC69EMRImxQO2jaw7WUjjBI5rLOi4IXhN9jH2LBz/AANTtt03EYwP002Tj/yyBSE0Uj9grpmVC0VzKYtLSHBwBnNR96ib5yTxlCgc1P261oZxi7Rz+R/4U7XpNdxXvTc4Ss84WtSf6UBuPKDq1EGVF+5RMds7R70+baIGDz9KI4GkHi1tM2CsgY/tSAP4VKRdEraa5lwVOZ4/XHb/ACqfYSH9KgMqG/zIcg5HjEcKWkhR9aGW31CSoE8bqtZnQr5SSJMEEjyf4qJa6S3Na1rM22KGcgh9WR/CtOx5CPyo4zIh+pByHilzA7U9Q5kJoxjdJbgo7hNgFfr4iv8AhTlfSW4MAKducFIPopR/kmhjFf8AtUxnQ/uQPddwt6iRwrioKJ4icAHiriV0gXNhN7L1CK1H5gW1J2j2PrWzPRB9baWjfIe0eW0n/hU/hpDs1QOdDVF6q5gOE+9TMNhRAU4VAeqe9WEx0QbSRnUkRrHceBnP8alY/SW1xFguanYQf2S2lB/iqttxpd6SxzIP3KltQNYkt7SSCgcmmTkVKCkBPJq8bj0q0jLH/itYeCtJzllCVE+3nTBzp/oKIP1upbnNA/8ATttj8uU0f4aWtlD4yHxVVQWi4tLOcEHJ9MVPxIzLCyGGzvWccc5o3iaY6esOlwO3hxISTucktpJ/ICotm7aLs88uJt8h1IJxmard/LGaTfizHTRHbnRDxUYmK+Ny/DWkoODnyPpTdbTi19jnO786I5eutDBCiqBdC4edynQo/v4pAdUem7L6VydP3WWM/OgOhsKH1BzSZwJSdaRxxKOtAULPbGZKVLISjBzk45pVK0vfM0tKh7KBoza689NIassdPTuH3VOqDhH7zT1HxQ2aNzbdHx0Adt/ho/kM07FgOA1eEhNmiQ2GFCMOz3GWB4Nvlyc9vBZUr+QqegdONVXA5asExCc43PpSj+ZFOnviuvD2Uw7TEijP43SoAfQCmr3xHaqfSfDfiRgRj5WQSPpk08zEYNySq9+RJ0FKeh9ENWzCErjxIiO+5+Rg/uSDUqPhu1GoAm7WxGedu1Zx+dVncetupZjZL1/fwT9xohvH7hQ271Vmlwld9f3HvmQr/jTrYGVoCknSyXuAuF21lCsk807bursc5Sr5ajgohRSr7wOPpWq85xn8q67fdcPzVsp9nUX7a6fMaiYV8viYPvQS6SnscUzfeWARuqBia5TbkOarLTfkFWAvOPSlhfOPvmqkXcH20gJcKfpW7V8ktkHxFKI9aCcMu1BTDM8DQq2hfT5OqH0OKdxb6f8A1Dv++aqVrVDmcrBJ/u8VJQ9UIJ+YqR+WaUfhPGtKxjzmO0tW/Dvi8jEhzH+I0R26+K2Jy+4f8xqmrdqBLihtUpQz6UTQ7wrw0kE0mYS00QnRPatqLfXCR+uWf8xqZj3x4gYeX/vVVkO8lSfOpeJeVDByTUOVE7VWU1fZA/1y/wB9LIvMlQJ+0OpH91ZFAaL2cDvToXolIxmtchUu0R3G1DKZxslv5/8AuGpBWsLk4hCFS31pHYKcJAquG7wfenbd7wBweK1yqQfaPTeZS1AmQ8n/AArIrYXSQvGZL5//ACGghF9JPO6nKL9jHBrKW+ZGiJzuOX3Vf4lk1kPpUPmOfzoSbv3B4NYRfiVD71Qpa5kX/aEp4wnH0pB2YOwwB7UMqv31pu5qAAdjUtPBb5kTuykJbyTUfJngj7qOPPFC8vVSUJIwo1CTtboaT9xRqJaSdlNrwOqKZ1yIJG41By7gQSc0HXLqOyhKtzax70J3LqanJDeU891AmofDyP2CO2ZjdCVaAuxSTyK2N8SjkqA/KqXV1FOSTvppL6jvKz4SFFX948UVuHMTVKL8qJnVXojVjDOcuYqHvHVaJbQQHkuuYyENkE/njtVHP3+5XY4U/wDZ0ntt8/apSw6SfkvtfaMBpbgSVAjjPnTYxhELe5IOynSOqMI+X1ElXSQQSWknnaDkj86nGbu8tpB+zsqyO6lDNaWLp20nflCnFJOVneBsA4P1qxInTyIqM0oMkgpBBITzUC5o2UBHI7Ulf//Z


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Binkers41




----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Binkers41




----------



## Binkers41




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

data:image/jpeg;base64,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

back to work.


----------



## Binkers41




----------



## leggo PE

I'm glad this spam board finally found its legs.


----------



## Binkers41




----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*So much spamming on company time, I hope no one gets fired!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

ohh a lucky top!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Once we hit 15k, does it just STOP or do we keep conversing?


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

EhmayWuntee said:


> Once we hit 15k, does it just STOP or do we keep conversing?


Continue the spammage?


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> I'm glad this spam board finally found its legs.


legs leggo?


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Time to do a bit of work.


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

at this rate we are going to reach 15k while I'm in a meeting.


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> legs leggo?


Hey, this board pretty much ALWAYS had its leggo. I was on the first page!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

_*HAM spam *_


----------



## Headnarm

Bagh! Have to go spam.


----------



## Headnarm

Be back in a bit to continue the spammage.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

20k is the new 15k?!?


----------



## Headnarm

Keep the spam-mentum rolling.


----------



## Headnarm

M = (spam)*v^2


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> 20k is the new 15k?!?


Yes.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

On our way to 20k!


----------



## leggo PE

On our way to 20k!


----------



## leggo PE

On our way to 20k!


----------



## leggo PE

On our way to 20k!


----------



## leggo PE

On our way to 20k!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49 said:


> IT IS FINE! Unless it is course.  Then it is not fine.


@leggoI didn't start until page 4.... of course, I was out for the weekend after the exam.... and brain dead for the next few days.


----------



## leggo PE

On our way to 20k!


----------



## leggo PE

On our way to 20k!


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> @leggoI didn't start until page 4.... of course, I was out for the weekend after the exam.... and brain dead for the next few days.


That is very respectable. Really, the most respectable thing is participating in spam in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## leggo PE

On our way to 20k!


----------



## leggo PE

On our way to 20k!


----------



## leggo PE

On our way to 20k!


----------



## leggo PE

On our way to 20k!


----------



## leggo PE

On our way to 20k!


----------



## leggo PE

On our way to 20k!


----------



## leggo PE

On our way to 20k!


----------



## leggo PE

On our way to 20k!


----------



## leggo PE

6


----------



## leggo PE

5


----------



## leggo PE

4


----------



## leggo PE

3


----------



## leggo PE

2


----------



## leggo PE

1


----------



## leggo PE

2200!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Con-grass!


----------



## leggo PE

Accessible spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Accessible spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Accessible spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Accessible spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Accessible spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Accessible spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Accessible spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Accessible spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Accessible spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Accessible spam.


----------



## leggo PE

SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

TOP SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

FIRST LOSER!


----------



## leggo PE

SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

SPAM.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Ruining your page spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

not top


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sapper PE said:


> I do hereby invoke my eternal rights as the original spam k threads founder and remove any and all rules from this thread until the 15k is reached.






EhmayWuntee said:


> 20k is the new 15k?!?


Only if they lift the until 15k ruling.


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

hungry.  pizza for lunch.  third meal this week of pizza.  I love pizza.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

vhab49 said:


> Only if they lift the until 15k ruling.


It would just be slower to 20k, but doable!

Correct in reminding us that rules are only suspended until 15k though.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam steam.


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

@leggo


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> hungry.  pizza for lunch.  third meal this week of pizza.  I love pizza.


I once had a week where for lunch and dinner for five days straight, I had either a burrito or pizza.


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## leggo PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> @leggo


Yes?


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## leggo PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> It would just be slower to 20k, but doable!


Well, word is that PE exam results may not be out until next week anyway...


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

leggo said:


> Yes?


Hmm somehow it submitted the text without me being able to finish....

Anyway, was going to say you are closing in on 9 dots!  (2500 posts)


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Get to 15k first before we start wondering about 20k


----------



## leggo PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Anyway, was going to say you are closing in on 9 dots!  (2500 posts)


Dots!


----------



## leggo PE

Dots!


----------



## leggo PE

Dots!


----------



## leggo PE

Dots!


----------



## leggo PE

Dots!


----------



## leggo PE

Dots!


----------



## leggo PE

Dots?


----------



## leggo PE

Dots!


----------



## leggo PE

Dots!


----------



## leggo PE

Dots!


----------



## leggo PE

Dots!


----------



## leggo PE

Dots!


----------



## leggo PE

Dots!


----------



## leggo PE

Dots!


----------



## leggo PE

Dots!


----------



## leggo PE

Dots!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## leggo PE

Dots!


----------



## leggo PE

Dots!


----------



## leggo PE

Dots!


----------



## leggo PE

Dots!


----------



## leggo PE

Dots!


----------



## leggo PE

Dots!


----------



## leggo PE

Dots!


----------



## leggo PE

Dots!


----------



## leggo PE

Dots!


----------



## leggo PE

Dots!


----------



## leggo PE

Dots!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## leggo PE

Stud muffin.


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## leggo PE

Stud muffin.


----------



## leggo PE

Stud muffin.


----------



## leggo PE

Stud muffin.


----------



## leggo PE

Stud muffin.


----------



## Binkers41

leggo said:


> Stud muffin.


Say what?  Where?


----------



## leggo PE

Stud muffin.


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## leggo PE

Stud muffin.


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## leggo PE

Stud muffin.


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## leggo PE

Stud muffin.


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## leggo PE

Stud muffin.


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## leggo PE

Mr. Potato Head.


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## leggo PE

Mr. Potato Head.


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## leggo PE

Mr. Potato Head.


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## leggo PE

Mr. Potato Head.


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## leggo PE

Mr. Potato Head.


----------



## leggo PE

Mr. Potato Head.


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## leggo PE

Mr. Potato Head.


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## leggo PE

Mr. Potato Head.


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## leggo PE

Mr. Potato Head.


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## leggo PE

Mr. Potato Head.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Lunch time spam.


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## leggo PE

Mr. Potato Head.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Lunch time spam.


----------



## leggo PE

RockyTop said:


> Lunch time spam.


What's for lunch?


----------



## Binkers41

leggo said:


> Mr. Potato Head.


Spud muffin.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Lunch time spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Mr. Potato Head.


----------



## leggo PE

Binkers41 said:


> Spud muffin.


Spud spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Pac Man.


----------



## leggo PE

Pac Man.


----------



## leggo PE

Pac Man.


----------



## leggo PE

Pac Man.


----------



## RockyTop PE

leggo said:


> What's for lunch?


a very boring sit at my desk sandwich with chips and an apple


----------



## leggo PE

Pac Man.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Lunch time spam.


----------



## leggo PE

RockyTop said:


> a very boring sit at my desk sandwich with chips and an apple


Not terrible. The desk part is sucky, though.


----------



## leggo PE

Pac Man.


----------



## leggo PE

Pac Man.


----------



## leggo PE

Pac Man.


----------



## leggo PE

Pac Man.


----------



## leggo PE

Pac Man.


----------



## leggo PE

Pac Man.


----------



## leggo PE

Pac Man.


----------



## leggo PE

Pac Man.


----------



## leggo PE

Pac Man.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## leggo PE

Pac Man.


----------



## leggo PE

Pac Man.


----------



## leggo PE

Pac Man.


----------



## leggo PE

S


----------



## leggo PE

P


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## leggo PE

A


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## leggo PE

M


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## leggo PE

!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Post.


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## RockyTop PE

Spam. Spam!  SPAM.  *SPAM!!!*


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## caychanh

spam time for all


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## caychanh

I'm no longer an "intern" thanks to spamming


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## J_MEC

Wow, we may see 15k before the end of the day!


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## J_MEC

So much spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## J_MEC

I finally got a top!


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> I once had a week where for lunch and dinner for five days straight, I had either a burrito or pizza.


That sounds like a dream week, foodwise.


----------



## caychanh

we have some real spam now.  posting 10 times in a few seconds


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

only 1200ish to go!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Whoooo!


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> That sounds like a dream week, foodwise.


I can't say I was mad about it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## leggo PE

Savoring the spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam pace is on point today.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## leggo PE

Thank you, thank you, thank you, @Sapper PE.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## caychanh

burrito it is for lunch then.  Everyday our group spends too much time deciding


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## leggo PE

@matt267 PE you'd better spam a little more before we get to 15k and the rules are reinstated.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> !!!


WhoooooO!


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

We have owl in our neighborhood.  Them bitches are loud.


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> We have owl in our neighborhood.  Them bitches are loud.


I believe it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## caychanh

Does that mean we get results in a few hours after reaching 15k spams


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WhoooooO!


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bee-doh-bee-doh-bee-doh.


----------



## J_MEC

You guys spam so fast


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bee-doh-bee-doh-bee-doh.


----------



## leggo PE

J_MEC said:


> You guys spam so fast


It's the best way.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bee-doh-bee-doh-bee-doh.


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bee-doh-bee-doh-bee-doh.


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## caychanh

Its too early in the week


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## leggo PE

!!!


----------



## leggo PE

?


----------



## leggo PE

?


----------



## leggo PE

?


----------



## leggo PE

?


----------



## leggo PE

?


----------



## caychanh

15k might be in a few mins if this keeps going


----------



## leggo PE

¿


----------



## caychanh

shoot the breezy spam pow dow


----------



## leggo PE

Better get in on the action while you can, spammers!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## leggo PE

?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

damn that was big.


----------



## leggo PE

?


----------



## leggo PE

?


----------



## leggo PE

?


----------



## leggo PE

?


----------



## leggo PE

?


----------



## leggo PE

?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

linda linda listen to me.


----------



## leggo PE

?


----------



## leggo PE

?


----------



## leggo PE

?


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

gotta get the job done!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

gotta get the job done!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

gotta get the job done!


----------



## leggo PE

Layla,


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

gotta get the job done!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

gotta get the job done!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

gotta get the job done!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

gotta get the job done!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

gotta get the job done!


----------



## leggo PE

You've got me on my knees


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

gotta get the job done!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

gotta get the job done!


----------



## leggo PE

Leyla,


----------



## Tiffer1TX

15 k by noon!!!! Let's goooooooo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

I'm begging, darling please


----------



## leggo PE

Layla, darling won't you just ease my worried mind


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## leggo PE

Are you reelin' in the years


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## leggo PE

Stowin' away the time


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## leggo PE

Are you gatherin' up the tears


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## leggo PE

Have you had enough of mine


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## caychanh

green bird again


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

phone call break


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## leggo PE

That bird is this spam-a-thon's mascot.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## leggo PE

3


----------



## leggo PE

2


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## leggo PE

1


----------



## leggo PE

2400!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Why do you assume your the smartest in the room?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Why do you assume your the smartest in the room?


----------



## caychanh

my computer is almost 10 posts behind others


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Why do you assume your the smartest in the room?


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Soon that attitude may be your doom awww.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## caychanh

Maybe I'll hit 100 posts today for myself


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Why do you write  like your running out of time.


----------



## caychanh

36 more posts to go wooohooo yoohooo


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Write day and night like you're running out of time.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spammich


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Owism

wow almost 15k


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spammich


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spammich


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Every day you fight like your running out of time.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spammich


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spammich


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Keep on fighting in the meantime.


----------



## Headnarm

Top spam!!!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' my way to DOTS.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' my way to DOTS.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' my way to DOTS.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' my way to DOTS.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' my way to DOTS.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' my way to DOTS.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' my way to DOTS.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' my way to DOTS.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' my way to DOTS.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' my way to DOTS.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' my way to DOTS.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' my way to DOTS.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' my way to DOTS.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' my way to DOTS.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' my way to DOTS.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' my way to DOTS.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spammich


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' my way to DOTS.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' my way to DOTS.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' my way to DOTS.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Headnarm

Can't stop, won't stop


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spammich


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spammich


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spammich


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vNON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spammich


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spammich


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spammich


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

@leggo you are so close


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spammich


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## leggo PE

Top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## JHW 3d

Things moving fast round here.


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

JHW 3d said:


> Top


No.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## JHW 3d

Teah


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## JHW 3d

Pretty much


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

10


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

9


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

8


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

7


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## JHW 3d

Double posting galore


----------



## leggo PE

6


----------



## leggo PE

5


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

4


----------



## leggo PE

3


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NON-STOP!


----------



## leggo PE

2


----------



## leggo PE

1


----------



## leggo PE

2500!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JHW 3d said:


> Double posting galore


SO?


----------



## leggo PE

Ah yes, dots.


----------



## JHW 3d

Wow


----------



## leggo PE

JHW 3d said:


> Wow


The rules have been lifted until we reach 15k.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Gotta go to a meeting now,


----------



## leggo PE

Top spam.

:bananalama:


----------



## JHW 3d

This is happening


----------



## P-E

Keep it rolling


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

WIll have to spam from mobile.


----------



## JHW 3d

Shoulder barf


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## JHW 3d

Bug in ear


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## JHW 3d

Too busy to say spam


----------



## JJ_structural

Albuquerque!


----------



## JHW 3d

Amirite


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> @leggo you are so close


To.... Catching up to you?


----------



## akwooly

i am impressed.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Eye twitch.


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo said:


> @matt267 PE you'd better spam a little more before we get to 15k and the rules are reinstated.


@leggo, I'm saving some for the newbies.


----------



## leggo PE

It was a slow start, but look where we are now.


----------



## JHW 3d

Whatthejell


----------



## thekzieg

SPAM GOAL IS ALMOST REACHED!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> @leggo, I'm saving some for the newbies.


Ah, I understand.


----------



## JHW 3d

Micro


----------



## leggo PE

Yay, regulars on the spam board!


----------



## JHW 3d

Meant macro


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> To.... Catching up to you?


That too... I meant the 2500.  You will pass my before my meeting is over I'm sure.


----------



## JHW 3d

That's what she said


----------



## Karissa

Keep spamming!!!

TOP :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> That too... I meant the 2500.  You will pass my before my meeting is over I'm sure.


Oh, maybe. I'm gonna have to take a break soon.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup, looks like the results will be out soon.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> Yay, regulars on the spam board!


Define regulars.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup, looks like the results will be out soon.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam's a rollin'.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup, looks like the results will be out soon.


----------



## JHW 3d

2500 is nothing


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> Yup, looks like the results will be out soon.


Or maybe June.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup, looks like the results will be out soon.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I'm out.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup, looks like the results will be out soon.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup, looks like the results will be out soon.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup, looks like the results will be out soon.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> Define regulars.


I dunno. People that post on other threads, too?


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup, looks like the results will be out soon.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM

spam


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo said:


> I dunno. People that post on other threads, too?


So you're not a regular?


----------



## Headnarm

^^Top spam!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> So you're not a regular?


Not really.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## JHW 3d

Well


----------



## JHW 3d

Nicely [emoji736]


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## leggo PE

Not top.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## leggo PE

Closing in on 15k...


----------



## leggo PE

Closing in on 15k...


----------



## leggo PE

Closing in on 15k...


----------



## JHW 3d

Why does top matter so much


----------



## JHW 3d

To u


----------



## JHW 3d

Stabding


----------



## leggo PE

:afro:


----------



## JHW 3d

Stabbing


----------



## leggo PE

JHW 3d said:


> Why does top matter so much


It doesn't, really.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## JHW 3d

U are top queen


----------



## leggo PE

Bottom? Top.


----------



## JHW 3d

I'm not really keeping track tho


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!​


----------



## JHW 3d

leggo said:


> Bottom? Top.


Seeeeeeeee!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## JHW 3d




----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## JHW 3d




----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

So much Birdie, we need a bit more Cute Monkey!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It'd be impossible to get everyone to restrain themselves from reaching 15k by the end of today at this point!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It'd be impossible to get everyone to restrain themselves from reaching 15k by the end of today at this point!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It'd be impossible to get everyone to restrain themselves from reaching 15k by the end of today at this point!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It'd be impossible to get everyone to restrain themselves from reaching 15k by the end of today at this point!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It'd be impossible to get everyone to restrain themselves from reaching 15k by the end of today at this point!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It'd be impossible to get everyone to restrain themselves from reaching 15k by the end of today at this point!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It'd be impossible to get everyone to restrain themselves from reaching 15k by the end of today at this point!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It'd be impossible to get everyone to restrain themselves from reaching 15k by the end of today at this point!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It'd be impossible to get everyone to restrain themselves from reaching 15k by the end of today at this point!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It'd be impossible to get everyone to restrain themselves from reaching 15k by the end of today at this point!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It'd be impossible to get everyone to restrain themselves from reaching 15k by the end of today at this point!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It'd be impossible to get everyone to restrain themselves from reaching 15k by the end of today at this point!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It'd be impossible to get everyone to restrain themselves from reaching 15k by the end of today at this point!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It'd be impossible to get everyone to restrain themselves from reaching 15k by the end of today at this point!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It'd be impossible to get everyone to restrain themselves from reaching 15k by the end of today at this point!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It'd be impossible to get everyone to restrain themselves from reaching 15k by the end of today at this point!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*It'd be impossible to get everyone to restrain themselves from reaching 15k by the end of today at this point!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I have a confined space training in like 15 minutes, I likely won't be here to see 15,000   *


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I have a confined space training in like 15 minutes, I likely won't be here to see 15,000   *


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I have a confined space training in like 15 minutes, I likely won't be here to see 15,000   *


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I have a confined space training in like 15 minutes, I likely won't be here to see 15,000   *


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I have a confined space training in like 15 minutes, I likely won't be here to see 15,000   *


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I have a confined space training in like 15 minutes, I likely won't be here to see 15,000   *


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I have a confined space training in like 15 minutes, I likely won't be here to see 15,000   *


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I have a confined space training in like 15 minutes, I likely won't be here to see 15,000   *


----------



## P-E

the end


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I have a confined space training in like 15 minutes, I likely won't be here to see 15,000   *


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I have a confined space training in like 15 minutes, I likely won't be here to see 15,000   *


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I have a confined space training in like 15 minutes, I likely won't be here to see 15,000   *


----------



## P-E

the end


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*I have a confined space training in like 15 minutes, I likely won't be here to see 15,000   *


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

End of what?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

End of what?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

End of what?


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## P-E

the end


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

End of "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"?


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Whoa what is that hidden mystery?!?


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Headnarm

Just helping the spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Headnarm

Move along, nothing to spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

How come I haven't seen that on here before?!?!

"I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"

"I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"

"I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

Wow almost to 15k spam!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

Miscellaneous spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

Miscellaneous spam


----------



## Binkers41

Miscellaneous spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

Miscellaneous spam


----------



## Binkers41

Miscellaneous spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

Miscellaneous spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

Miscellaneous spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.




----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

Miscellaneous spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

Awww monkey spam


----------



## Binkers41

Awww monkey spam


----------



## Binkers41

Awww monkey spam


----------



## Binkers41

Awww monkey spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.




----------



## Binkers41

Awww monkey spam


----------



## Binkers41

Awww monkey spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.




----------



## Binkers41

Awww monkey spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.




----------



## Binkers41

Awww monkey spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.




----------



## Binkers41

Awww monkey spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

Awww monkey spam


----------



## Binkers41

Awww monkey spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520
View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

Awww monkey spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520
View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

Awww monkey spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520
View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

Double birdie spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

Double birdie spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520
View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JHW 3d said:


>


How.... How does it breathe?


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520
View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520
View attachment 9520


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

So much spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520
View attachment 9520


----------



## P-E

Keep it rolling


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520
View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> View attachment 9520
> View attachment 9520


I've been waiting for that to show up again.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## P-E

Keep it rolling


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## JJ_structural




----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Spic and Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tick tock


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Spic and Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## P-E

Keep it rolling


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Spic and Spam!


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> I've been waiting for that to show up again.


I love the bird


----------



## Binkers41

Top spam hee hee


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Spic and Spam!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tick tock


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Spic and Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## P-E

Keep it rollingKeep it rolling


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Spic and Spam!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Spic and Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 9520


----------



## P-E

Keep it rolling


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Spic and Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tick tock


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Owism

these posts are your achievements in life


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## P-E

Keep it rolling


----------



## Karissa

Tyme for a meeting


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## P-E

Keep it rolling


----------



## Binkers41

Karissa said:


> Tyme for a meeting


Have a good meeting spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*15k = 9.32 miles so we are on the path to 9.32 miles spam!*


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## JJ_structural

spammers


----------



## Binkers41

Hah spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*15k = 9.32 miles so we are on the path to 9.32 miles spam!*


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*15k = 9.32 miles so we are on the path to 9.32 miles spam!*


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*15k = 9.32 miles so we are on the path to 9.32 miles spam!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*15k = 9.32 miles so we are on the path to 9.32 miles spam!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*15k = 9.32 miles so we are on the path to 9.32 miles spam!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*15k = 9.32 miles so we are on the path to 9.32 miles spam!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*15k = 9.32 miles so we are on the path to 9.32 miles spam!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*15k = 9.32 miles so we are on the path to 9.32 miles spam!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*15k = 9.32 miles so we are on the path to 9.32 miles spam!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*15k = 9.32 miles so we are on the path to 9.32 miles spam!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*15k = 9.32 miles so we are on the path to 9.32 miles spam!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*15k = 9.32 miles so we are on the path to 9.32 miles spam!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*15k = 9.32 miles so we are on the path to 9.32 miles spam!*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*15k = 9.32 miles so we are on the path to 9.32 miles spam!*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*15k = 9.32 miles so we are on the path to 9.32 miles spam!*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*15k = 9.32 miles so we are on the path to 9.32 miles spam!*​


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tick tock


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*15k = 9.32 miles so we are on the path to 9.32 miles spam!*​


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*15k = 9.32 miles so we are on the path to 9.32 miles spam!*​


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tick tock


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## Karissa

Sitting in a meeting


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tick tock


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tick tock


----------



## Binkers41

Good time to spam


----------



## Binkers41

Good time to spam


----------



## Binkers41

Good time to spam


----------



## Binkers41

Good time to spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tick tock


----------



## Binkers41

Good time to spam


----------



## Binkers41

Good time to spam


----------



## Binkers41

Good time to spam


----------



## Binkers41

Good time to spam


----------



## Binkers41

Good time to spam


----------



## Binkers41

Good time to spam


----------



## Binkers41

Good time to spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tick tock


----------



## Binkers41

Good time to spam


----------



## Binkers41

Good time to spam


----------



## Binkers41

Good time to spam


----------



## Binkers41

Good time to spam


----------



## Binkers41

Good time to spam


----------



## Binkers41

Good time to spam


----------



## Binkers41

Good time to spam


----------



## Binkers41

Good time to spam


----------



## Binkers41

Good time to spam


----------



## Binkers41

Good time to spam


----------



## Binkers41

Good time to spam


----------



## Binkers41

Good time to spam


----------



## Binkers41

Good time to spam


----------



## Binkers41

Good time to spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Presentation on changes to masonry code.  Woot.


----------



## Binkers41

Good time to spam


----------



## Binkers41

Does not sound like woot spam


----------



## Binkers41

Does not sound like woot spam


----------



## Binkers41

Does not sound like woot spam


----------



## Binkers41

Does not sound like woot spam


----------



## Binkers41

Does not sound like woot spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tick tock


----------



## Binkers41

Does not sound like woot spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tick tock


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tick tock


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tick tock


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tick tock


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Tick tock


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Moar spam


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Moar spam


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Moor spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Binkers41 said:


> Does not sound like woot spam


Guess it depends what you are interested in?  Could have used this 2 months ago that is for sure.


----------



## Binkers41

Moor spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Moar spam


----------



## Binkers41

vhab49 said:


> Guess it depends what you are interested in?  Could have used this 2 months ago that is for sure.


Very true.  My bad.


----------



## Binkers41

Moor spam


----------



## Binkers41

Moor spam


----------



## Binkers41

Moor spam


----------



## Binkers41

Moor spam


----------



## Binkers41

Moor spam


----------



## Binkers41

Moor spam


----------



## Binkers41

Moor spam


----------



## Binkers41

Moor spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

@vhab49
@leggo
@Binkers41
@thekzieg
@Karissa

Multi mention!


----------



## Binkers41

@EhmayWuntee woah craziness


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Remember rules are back in action at 15,000*


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Remember rules are back in action at 15,000*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Remember rules are back in action at 15,000*


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

*Remember rules are back in action at 15,000*


----------



## Binkers41

Yep yep.  Then it is work time.


----------



## Binkers41

Yep yep.  Then it is work time.


----------



## Binkers41

Yep yep.  Then it is work time.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Unless @Sapper PE revises/extends the limit!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> @vhab49
> @leggo
> @Binkers41
> @thekzieg
> @Karissa
> 
> Multi mention!


Whaaaaat?!?!


----------



## matt267 PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> *Remember rules are back in action at 15,000*


I though we established "F the rules!!"


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> I though we established "F the rules!!"


How'd that work our for ya?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Can we get a thread post count leaderboard thingy?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Can we get a thread post count leaderboard thingy?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Moore spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Can we get a thread post count leaderboard thingy?


----------



## matt267 PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> How'd that work our for ya?


I'm still here aren't I?


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Can we get a thread post count leaderboard thingy?


----------



## Karissa

Sitting in a meeting


----------



## matt267 PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Can we get a thread post count leaderboard thingy?










*vhab49*

April 24


2788 posts




*Binkers41*
April 25


1992 posts




*P-E*
April 24


1730 posts




*leggo*
April 24


1687 posts




*EhmayWuntee*
April 25


1113 posts




*thekzieg*
April 24


754 posts




*Master slacker*
May 3


692 posts




*Headnarm*
May 12


645 posts




*RockyTop*
May 5


621 posts




*Ble_PE*
April 25


422 posts


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> I'm still here aren't I?


Yes, but you were away a bit, 24 hour ban or something maybe?


----------



## Headnarm

This is super-critical spam


----------



## Headnarm

vhab49 said:


> Moore spam


I rather enjoy Moore spam


----------



## Headnarm

^^Top spam!!!


----------



## Karissa

Sitting in a meeting


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Thank you!

Is that something anyone can put in, or special for mods, supporting people, etc?


----------



## Headnarm

Gonna be a battle for that bottom though at 15k


----------



## matt267 PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Yes, but you were away a bit, 24 hour ban or something maybe?


hahaha, you think I was actually banned?


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spam


----------



## J_MEC

I have a meeting in 2 minutes, looks like I am going to miss achieving 15k


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

No joke


----------



## matt267 PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Is that something anyone can put in, or special for mods, supporting people, etc?


anyone can do it. You just have to figure it out.


----------



## Headnarm

HAM spammage


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> hahaha, you think I was actually banned?


Unsure, but it would sound cooler if you claimed you were!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> hahaha, you think I was actually banned?


No.  Self banishment maybe.


----------



## Headnarm

Spam-a-lama ding dong


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Busy day


----------



## leggo PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Unsure, but it would sound cooler if you claimed you were!


@matt267 PE is already the coolest.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Cold spam


----------



## leggo PE

~250 to go...


----------



## matt267 PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Unsure, but it would sound cooler if you claimed you were!






vhab49 said:


> No.  Self banishment maybe.


I'm a "supporting member" they wouldn't ban me.


----------



## leggo PE

WIll @Baconator get 15,000 too?


----------



## Headnarm

Can't. Turn. Away.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> anyone can do it. You just have to figure it out.


Is it part of "Code" or what starts the command?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Brrrrtr


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo said:


> @matt267 PE is already the coolest.


Truth.


----------



## Binkers41

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> Truth.


Would you expect anything else from me?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> I'm a "supporting member" they wouldn't ban me.


I am too... I bet they would still ban me


----------



## matt267 PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Is it part of "Code" or what starts the command?


You just have to click on the right spot.


----------



## leggo PE

9 pages left!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Ahh supporting members are above board, got it!


----------



## Binkers41

^ Scha-weet top spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> I am too... I bet they would still ban me


In a heart beat.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> You just have to click on the right spot.


Does browser or platform matter?


----------



## Binkers41

More spam


----------



## Binkers41

Interrupting spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Dang I have to go, Early Congratz on 15,000!!!!!

See ya on the other side!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> In a heart beat.


That hurts.  Like eating to much pizza.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam talk is fun.


----------



## Headnarm

Spamuel L. Jackson


----------



## Binkers41

Adios for now!


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49 said:


> Does browser or platform matter?


Nope and nope.


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> That hurts.  Like eating to much pizza.


How much is too much pizza?


----------



## leggo PE

Binkers41 said:


> Adios for now!


Spam ya later!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam spam spam spam


----------



## Headnarm

bam bam spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo said:


> How much is too much pizza?


I'm not sure yet.  When it forms an impenetrable ball in your stomach?


----------



## Binkers41

leggo said:


> How much is too much pizza?


No amount.



leggo said:


> Spam ya later!


Not me - I was saying bye to Ehmay!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Sproing!


----------



## Headnarm

splamato


----------



## Binkers41

More spam


----------



## leggo PE

Binkers41 said:


> No amount.
> 
> Not me - I was saying bye to Ehmay!


Oh, doh!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Beer soon


----------



## leggo PE

Spam YOU later, @EhmayWuntee!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Bug bye @EhmayWuntee


----------



## Headnarm

closing in spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Fail


----------



## leggo PE

8 pages left....


----------



## Headnarm

vhab49 said:


> Beer soon


Touche


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49 said:


> Fail


It's gotta happen some time.


----------



## Headnarm

spam


----------



## Binkers41

Mmm pizza balls


----------



## leggo PE

Beeeeeer!


----------



## Headnarm

one spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Can't feel my fingers it is so cold in this room


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo said:


> How much is too much pizza?


If your pizza to beer ratio is correct, you can never eat too much pizza (or drink too much beer).


----------



## Binkers41

That was ginormous spam


----------



## Headnarm

two spam


----------



## leggo PE

Binkers41 said:


> Mmm pizza balls


Those look good, but the name could use some work.


----------



## Binkers41

leggo said:


> Beeeeeer!


A bit early for that?


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> If your pizza to beer ratio is correct, you can never eat too much pizza (or drink too much beer).


This.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Boom!


----------



## Binkers41

leggo said:


> Those look good, but the name could use some work.


A fair point.  I did not name them.


----------



## Binkers41

Blam!


----------



## leggo PE

Binkers41 said:


> A bit early for that?


It's 5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## Headnarm

spam flavored beer??


----------



## Headnarm

^^ Hooray, random top!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> If your pizza to beer ratio is correct, you can never eat too much pizza (or drink too much beer).


This also solves the ball of cheese issue.


----------



## Binkers41

Headnarm said:


> spam flavored beer??


Sounds a bit nasty


----------



## Headnarm

So close to spammage target


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Boom!


----------



## matt267 PE

Binkers41 said:


> Mmm pizza balls


They look like small round calzones.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Boom!


----------



## leggo PE

Headnarm said:


> spam flavored beer??


No thank you.


----------



## Headnarm

Spam balls sounds worse than pizza balls


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> They look like small round calzones.


Bite-sized calzones. Perfect on the go!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> They look like small round calzones.


Or surprise dinner rolls filled with pizza goodness


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo said:


> No thank you.


You should at least try it once.


----------



## Binkers41

Almost lunch time


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Boom!


----------



## leggo PE

A spam ball would just be a ball of spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Boom!


----------



## Binkers41

matt267 PE said:


> They look like small round calzones.


Way better name!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Boom!


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> You should at least try it once.


Maybe.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Boom!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Boom!


----------



## leggo PE

Slightly more than 6 pages to go...


----------



## Binkers41

Blam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Boom!


----------



## Binkers41

Blam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo said:


> Maybe.


That's the spirit.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Boom!


----------



## Binkers41

Blam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## Binkers41

Blam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Boom!


----------



## Binkers41

Spamtastic!


----------



## Binkers41

Spamtastic!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Boom!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## Binkers41

More spammage.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Boom!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Goose


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## Binkers41

Still almost lunch time.  Also maybe almost results release time.


----------



## leggo PE

Duck


----------



## leggo PE

Duck


----------



## Binkers41

Gander


----------



## leggo PE

Duck


----------



## leggo PE

Duck


----------



## Headnarm

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

GOOSE!


----------



## Binkers41

Pidgeon


----------



## leggo PE

5 pages to go!


----------



## Binkers41

That's not how you spell pigeon


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Go go go!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Go go go!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Go go go!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Go go go!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## Headnarm

Stuck on the damn phone spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Go go go!


----------



## leggo PE

Headnarm said:


> Stuck on the damn phone spam


Perfect time for spamming.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Go go go!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## Binkers41

Very close to lunch time now


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Go go go!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

One


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Go go go!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## Binkers41

Spamtastic!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Go go go!


----------



## Binkers41

Spamtastic!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Post


----------



## Binkers41

Spamtastic!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Go go go!


----------



## Binkers41

Spamtastic!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## Binkers41

Spamtastic!


----------



## Binkers41

Spamtastic!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Go go go!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

Closer


----------



## Binkers41

Spamtastic!


----------



## Binkers41

Spamtastic!


----------



## Binkers41

Spamtastic!


----------



## Binkers41

Spamtastic!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam dunk!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Go go go!


----------



## Binkers41

Spamtastic!


----------



## Binkers41

Spamtastic!


----------



## JHW 3d

Blah


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Go go go!


----------



## Binkers41

Spamtastic!


----------



## leggo PE

Holy moly, less than 100 posts to go!


----------



## Binkers41

Spamtastic!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Go go go!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spamtastic!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

We can do it


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spamtastic!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Go go go!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## JHW 3d

Leopard skin undies tiday


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## leggo PE

2 pages to go!


----------



## Binkers41

Spammage!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Go go go!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

So close!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Go go go!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

So close!


----------



## Binkers41

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Go go go!


----------



## JHW 3d

Double double


----------



## Binkers41

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

So close!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Go go go!


----------



## Binkers41

So close!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Go go go!


----------



## Binkers41

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Go go go!


----------



## Binkers41

So close!


----------



## Headnarm

Spammage!


----------



## Binkers41

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## P-E

done


----------



## Binkers41

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Go go go!


----------



## Binkers41

So close!


----------



## P-E

done


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

So close!


----------



## Binkers41

So close!


----------



## P-E

done


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Go go go!


----------



## Binkers41

So close!


----------



## P-E

done


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## JHW 3d

I feel the winner will be someone in the middle of a quintuple post explosion and won't recognize it.


----------



## Binkers41

So close!


----------



## P-E

done


----------



## Headnarm

Keep going


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Go go go!


----------



## P-E

done


----------



## Binkers41

20 left!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## P-E

done


----------



## Binkers41

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

So close!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Go go go!


----------



## Binkers41

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

So close!


----------



## leggo PE

Last page!


----------



## Headnarm

Come on 15k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

2 more!


----------



## JHW 3d

Boom


----------



## Headnarm

Come on 15k!


----------



## Binkers41

WOOO-HOOOO!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

15000?


----------



## JJ_structural

Woooo!


----------



## JHW 3d

Lol


----------



## leggo PE

We did it! Okay spammers, rules are now back in effect.


----------



## JHW 3d

That went quick


----------



## Headnarm

Did I just hit 15k!!!???


----------



## Binkers41

leggo said:


> We did it! Okay spammers, rules are now back in effect.


Indeed!


----------



## JHW 3d

What rulz


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Good job!  Now I have to get to work!


----------



## leggo PE

Headnarm said:


> Did I just hit 15k!!!???


You sure did! Well done!


----------



## JHW 3d




----------



## Headnarm

WTG spammers... the spam collective is strong here


----------



## Binkers41

Strong indeed!


----------



## leggo PE

JHW 3d said:


> What rulz


THE rules.


----------



## JHW 3d

leggo said:


> 1 minute ago, JHW 3d said: What rulz
> 
> 
> 
> THE rules.
Click to expand...

Oh well why didn't you say so?!


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo said:


> We did it! Okay spammers, rules are now back in effect.


When did you become a spam police?


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> When did you become a spam police?


Never. I don't enforce the rules, I just remind people of them.


----------



## Karissa

YAY 15k


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo said:


> Never. I don't enforce the rules, I just remind people of them.


Boooo, you're supposed to tell people there are no rules to see if you can get them banned.


----------



## leggo PE

matt267 PE said:


> Boooo, you're supposed to tell people there are no rules to see if you can get them banned.


Crap. Sorry, Matt.


----------



## Karissa

No Rulz


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo said:


> Crap. Sorry, Matt.


That's alright, the trolls will give you a "pass" this time.


----------



## Karissa

SPAM!


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> SPAM!


----------



## leggo PE

Phew.


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


>


Hush up


----------



## leggo PE

So we really do have to beat 18,286 posts. That's what the October 2016 Spam-A-Thon got.


----------



## Karissa

Well results aren't out yet and those who took the test will continue to loose their minds more with each passing day


----------



## Binkers41

True - we might still be able to get there


----------



## RockyTop PE

The amount of times I check NCEES per day is becoming unhealthy....


----------



## Karissa

and the insanity begins


----------



## leggo PE

RockyTop said:


> The amount of times I check NCEES per day is becoming unhealthy....


Good thing the spam board is here to help.


----------



## Binkers41

Spam therapy


----------



## leggo PE

Of a sort, yes, absolutely.


----------



## RockyTop PE

It's quite odd.  It feels like a normal day at this point.  Sad thing is I did the exact same thing for my wife when she took the P.E.  Pretty sure I checked NCEES for her more than she checked it herself!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Karissa said:


> Well results aren't out yet and those who took the test will continue to loose their minds more with each passing day


What minds?


----------



## Karissa

vhab49 said:


> What minds?


Touché


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## RockyTop PE

leggo said:


> So we really do have to beat 18,286 posts. That's what the October 2016 Spam-A-Thon got.


Is that the all time record or can we strive to get even higher?


----------



## matt267 PE

RockyTop said:


> Is that the all time record or can we strive to get even higher?


Nope, not even close. 73.4K is the highest spam thread count.


----------



## J_MEC

When do we find out who won?


----------



## matt267 PE

J_MEC said:


> When do we find out who won?


Ask you're company's IT department.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

matt267 PE said:


> Ask you're company's IT department.


IT is gonna write me up.


----------



## RockyTop PE

vhab49 said:


> IT is gonna write me up.


^

Yep


----------



## Bot-Man

I was late to the 15k celebration. This the story of my time in this thread.


----------



## P-E

Headnarm said:


> Did I just hit 15k!!!???


You won


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

P-E said:


> You won


You got 15051.


----------



## leggo PE

Bot-Man said:


> I was late to the 15k celebration. This the story of my time in this thread.


Fear not, we are still celebrating! Just more basking in the fact that we reached the thread's original goal, despite everyone's expectations of us.


----------



## leggo PE

Bot-Man said:


> I was late to the 15k celebration. This the story of my time in this thread.


Fear not, we are still celebrating! Just more basking in the fact that we reached the thread's original goal, despite everyone's expectations of us.

Edit: Ugh, double post. Moderator, please delete.


----------



## Karissa

leggo said:


> Fear not, we are still celebrating! Just more basking in the fact that we reached the thread's original goal, despite everyone's expectations of us.
> 
> Edit: Ugh, double post. Moderator, please delete.


oooooh I'm telling


----------



## leggo PE

Karissa said:


> oooooh I'm telling


Please do!


----------



## Karissa

ha ha


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## Headnarm

P-E said:


> You won


Woo Hoo!!! What did I win? Beer??


----------



## NJmike PE

all prizes are voided on the account that the rules were removed


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Yay we made it!!!!

I was in training during the exact moment, but I knew it would be done.

Now remember, 20k is the new 15k (but following rules for now)


----------



## Binkers41

Spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

@EB NCEES REP

Please let your people know that we have completed things on our end and you may now release the April 2017 Results.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Headnarm

EhmayWuntee said:


> @EB NCEES REP
> 
> Please let your people know that we have completed things on our end and you may now release the April 2017 Results.
> 
> Thank you for your patience.


LMAO... awesome


----------



## Master slacker

dammit.  missed the 15k.  rats


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Master slacker said:


> dammit.  missed the 15k.  rats


Nah, it's still up there.  About 67 posts ago.


----------



## leggo PE

Master slacker said:


> dammit.  missed the 15k.  rats


You can still go back a few pages and relive it!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Hmm I still can't figure out what button you hit to see post counts in thread... are you sure anyone (non-supporting included) can do it?


----------



## Karissa

EhmayWuntee said:


> Hmm I still can't figure out what button you hit to see post counts in thread... are you sure anyone (non-supporting included) can do it?


100% sure because I tracked it last year and I just became a supporting member

Clue: its not inside the thread


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Headnarm

High anxiety spam


----------



## leggo PE

Almost bottom spam.


----------



## thekzieg

Way to go, guys!


----------



## leggo PE

Thanks, @thekzieg! And also, bottom. Top is up for grabs, now!


----------



## thekzieg

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## Headnarm

Hooray @thekzieg... killer top spam


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Karissa said:


> 100% sure because I tracked it last year and I just became a supporting member
> 
> Clue: its not inside the thread


Thank you for the tip, I felt like I got close to finding it, but it didn't pan out...


----------



## leggo PE

@EhmayWuntee I haven't found it either. But I did come across a GREAT thread in the the Anything About the PE Exam thread. So not all was lost!


----------



## caychanh

got my caffeine fix.  spam lives on


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo said:


> Fear not, we are still celebrating! Just more basking in the fact that we reached the thread's original goal, despite everyone's expectations of us.
> 
> Edit: Ugh, double post. Moderator, please delete.


:facepalm:


----------



## Headnarm

caychanh said:


> got my caffeine fix.  spam lives on


I need one of those!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam.


----------



## caychanh

Spam and also did some work too woohoowee


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Well I will likely be away for a few hours, enjoy the post 15k spamming!


----------



## Bot-Man

Unnecessary spam since the goal was achieved.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> Thank you for the tip, I felt like I got close to finding it, but it didn't pan out...






leggo said:


> @EhmayWuntee I haven't found it either. But I did come across a GREAT thread in the the Anything About the PE Exam thread. So not all was lost!


OMG I found it.  It is like winning the damn lottery.  Or results FINALLY coming out. I had to go to a place I had never really been before, that I know of.


----------



## leggo PE

Maps!

EDIT: Ohhhh I found it too! Wow. I was making things much more complicated. Did discover some new (to me) parts of the site though!


----------



## Headnarm

spam ya later


----------



## leggo PE

Page 604 is sooooo slow...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Put a fork it in, it's done.


----------



## Binkers41

More spam?


----------



## leggo PE

Yayyyy!

Edit: We must spam while we still can! C'mon, spammers!


----------



## Binkers41

Spam until I leave!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Binkers41

More spam!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## Voomie

Delaying the results til July spam!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## J_MEC

When the thread locked, I was thinking this is why I didn't want no rules until at least the date format change on the NCEES dashboard

I am glad it is back open and hope it stays open until we have results!


----------



## Binkers41

Yes, open is good.  Spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Top!


----------



## User1

leggo said:


> I am spamming intermittently. No one else heard my plea to have them join.


i didnt get notified     

what haaaappenedddddd


----------



## User1

wait now it's not closed? SO CONFUSED


----------



## leggo PE

It's been reopened,  I believe...

Also, @thejulie_PE is Tapatalk to blame?


----------



## User1

leggo said:


> It's been reopened,  I believe...
> 
> Also, @thejulie_PE is Tapatalk to blame?


mayhaps. but i usually get 829354 notifications from tapatalk. i've been so swamped personally and professionally this month that I have failed everyone and I'm sorry and I still love you please forgive me xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## leggo PE

Well @thejulie_PE, you are absolutely forgiven!


----------



## User1

:bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

I spam, you spam.


----------



## knight1fox3

This game is weird...


----------

